# The Official E3 Thread



## Thomaatj (Jun 9, 2010)

E3 is coming up again. What announcements do you expect/hope to hear?


----------



## Zaru (Jun 9, 2010)

I wanna see Valve's "Surprise"


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 9, 2010)

any word on new consoles, new tech, new ff games, more ps3 shit


----------



## Zaru (Jun 9, 2010)

There won't be new consoles yet. I wonder what we'll see of Move/Natal


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 9, 2010)

Zaru said:


> There won't be new consoles yet. I wonder what we'll see of Move/Natal



shush, i want new consoles, any info will do.

I can dream cant i?


----------



## Thomaatj (Jun 9, 2010)

I think there will also be a lot to do around the 3D. The 3DS sounds pretty cool. But what i'm hoping for the most are awesome games.

A new mario kart for the ds, bout time they do that. Don't see why they wait so long with it, they'd make so much money with it. And more info about naruto ultimate ninja storm 2 and a new mgs for ps3 maybe? 

Well I can always hope


----------



## Zaru (Jun 9, 2010)

As if Sony would bring out a new console when their current one has barely gotten to being cost-effective


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 9, 2010)

Zaru said:


> As if Sony would bring out a new console when their current one has barely gotten to being cost-effective



fqn abas vhjasbhlsvhbaehjbvwqlvwwhj2q4fvqervfeqwvhpeg fp2

i never said that, grrr


----------



## Roy (Jun 9, 2010)

Half-Life ep3.YES IT'S COMING. IT HAS TO. I SAW THAT PICTURE THEY POSTED FUCK YOU.
Zelda


----------



## Graham Aker (Jun 9, 2010)

Mass Effect 3.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 9, 2010)

Roy said:


> Half-Life ep3.YES IT'S COMING. IT HAS TO. I SAW THAT PICTURE THEY POSTED FUCK YOU.
> Zelda



Fuck Zelda? Gtfo half life can suck dee's nuttz


----------



## Zaru (Jun 9, 2010)

Roy said:


> Half-Life ep3.YES IT'S COMING. IT HAS TO. I SAW THAT PICTURE THEY POSTED FUCK YOU.



Wasn't that picture fake

Of course I hope it's half life related too.


----------



## Niabingi (Jun 9, 2010)

Microsoft are going to show too much of Natal for me to be happy. 

Nintendo will bang on about the 3DS.

Sony has Move and possibly a paid PSN service.

I'm hoping that aside from the above mentioned things all 3 will show great games for us to look forward too. But, a good percent of them will be sequels or new games old franchise.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 9, 2010)

Graham Aker said:


> Mass Effect 3.



Weren't they gonna tell the story between ME2 and ME3 with some DLC first?


----------



## Graham Aker (Jun 9, 2010)

Zaru said:


> Weren't they gonna tell the story between ME2 and ME3 with some DLC first?


Wha- I didn't know that!


----------



## Roy (Jun 9, 2010)

Graham Aker said:


> Mass Effect 3.


oh shit. this. 
It's probably too early though. 


Nova said:


> Fuck Zelda? Gtfo half life can suck dee's nuttz






Zaru said:


> Wasn't that picture fake
> 
> Of course I hope it's half life related too.



aww. shit. it was? 

Well, I don't know what else they could be revealing. plz no Left4Dead 3.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 9, 2010)

Roy said:


> plz no Left4Dead 3.



Come on they can't do that. Releasing 2 so soon after 1 was already stretching it.


----------



## MuNaZ (Jun 9, 2010)

Valve's announcement
maybe some of Natal...
Fable 3 because well it's on pc...
and What i'm really interesting SW: TOR


----------



## Lucius (Jun 9, 2010)

Stop kidding yourself guys. We all know the big thing this e3 is going to be the Wii Vitality Sensor.

As far as i got the Valve news: Valve announced a Portal 2 event but canceled it again. A pic for Half Life 2: Episode 3 was leaked but it was fake. Gabe Newell comfirmed via twitter that the event won't be around Episode 3. 

Half Life 3 maybe?


----------



## Akira (Jun 9, 2010)

Expect to see a lot of middle aged men in suits flailing around like idiots while going on about how their shitty motion control will change lives.


All will be forgiven if Fumito Ueda takes the stage, though.


----------



## Roy (Jun 9, 2010)

Zaru said:


> Come on they can't do that. Releasing 2 so soon after 1 was already stretching it.



I know. Thats why I said no left4dead 3. 

Team Fortress perhaps?


----------



## Zaru (Jun 9, 2010)

Roy said:


> I know. Thats why I said no left4dead 3.
> 
> Team Fortress perhaps?



What about it? They're releasing tons of updates anyway, the game changed so much since release. They never made a big public deal out of it


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 9, 2010)

Lucius said:


> Stop kidding yourself guys. We all know the big thing this e3 is going to be the *Wii Vitality Sensor.*
> 
> As far as i got the Valve news: Valve announced a Portal 2 event but canceled it again. A pic for Half Life 2: Episode 3 was leaked but it was fake. Gabe Newell comfirmed via twitter that the event won't be around Episode 3.
> 
> Half Life 3 maybe?



I just found out something new


----------



## The World (Jun 9, 2010)

Zaru said:


> There won't be new consoles yet. I wonder what we'll see of Move/Natal



Uhhh 3DS? PSP2?


----------



## Masurao (Jun 9, 2010)

Zelda Wii plox.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 9, 2010)

The World said:


> Uhhh 3DS? PSP2?



Those are handhelds, both successors to handhelds that came out a year before the 360, the oldest current-gen console

So?


----------



## Toffeeman (Jun 9, 2010)

Whatever Valve is planning.

Rumors currently circulating that it's the announcement of a new Source engine, along with a new game to show it off (possibly Half-Life 3, or a new Counter-Strike).


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 9, 2010)

Zaru said:


> Those are handhelds, both successors to handhelds that came out a year before the 360, the oldest current-gen console
> 
> So?



its 3FREAKIN D BRO


----------



## The World (Jun 9, 2010)

Zaru said:


> Those are handhelds, both successors to handhelds that came out a year before the 360, the oldest current-gen console
> 
> So?



lol Zaru always gotta be technical.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 9, 2010)

The World said:


> lol Zaru always gotta be technical.



I talked about consoles, referring to actual home consoles.
You brought in handhelds, which I didn't include in the first place.

So what's your point


----------



## Zaru (Jun 9, 2010)

We'll know in 5 days


----------



## The World (Jun 9, 2010)

The anticipation is killing me. 

Tales of Vesperia better get a NA PS3 version

And it better be Half Life 3 and not episode 3.


----------



## Magoichi (Jun 9, 2010)

Just Deus Ex: HE for me at the moment.

I became intrigued by the recent trailer.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 9, 2010)

I expect a lot of shitty games I won't care about this year, honestly. Mostly boring FPS and God of War knock-offs, blended with a variety of pointless gimmick hardware and maybe a hint of a semi-decent but overrated game.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm expecting to see a bunch of sequels, most of which i don't care about.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 9, 2010)

Yeah, E3 isn't that cool anymore.


----------



## The World (Jun 9, 2010)

We shall see next week. We shall see.


----------



## Akira (Jun 9, 2010)

The World said:


> The anticipation is killing me.
> 
> *Tales of Vesperia better get a NA PS3 version*
> 
> And it better be Half Life 3 and not episode 3.


----------



## The World (Jun 9, 2010)

THANK YOU! *cries tears of joy*


----------



## MrCinos (Jun 9, 2010)

New Suikoden and new Tales of... (and ToV finally getting PS3 Eng release). That's all I'd want to see. And some good BG/NWN/DAO-like RPG with 4-6 characters in party, such a rarity nowadays.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm excited to see what Natal has to offer.. and I wanna know what Valve's big "surprise" is... Also.. Kojima.


----------



## Memos (Jun 9, 2010)

Valve will steal the show easily if they announce Episode 3 and that's what i'm most looking forward to. I don't really care about Natal or the Move so it's all gonna be about the games. Resistance 3 would be nice, but probably won't be there if they don't rush it like they rushed R2.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 9, 2010)

Gabe already confirmed that it's not Episode 3.  

At least that's what Ive heard anyways.


----------



## Memos (Jun 9, 2010)

I still have hope... always hope...


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 9, 2010)

Looking foward to Valv'e "surprise" as well as a hopeful mention of the new Zelda game.

probably be the first time I watch coverage from two outlets as well (G4 and Spoony)


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 9, 2010)

3DS pl0x. **


----------



## Helix (Jun 9, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Gabe already confirmed that it's not Episode 3.
> 
> At least that's what Ive heard anyways.



Left 4 Dead 3


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 9, 2010)

Did they even have anything good last E3? I don't remember anything cool.


----------



## Nodonn (Jun 9, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Did they even have anything good last E3? I don't remember anything cool.


----------



## Higawa (Jun 9, 2010)

And Ive heard the picture itself is just a fake.
Srsly if there is nothing new from Half Life I will be very dissapointed 

So im looking forward to valve


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 9, 2010)

I don't like the new Metroid games though.


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2010)

Episode 3 would be a welcome surprise.  

Source 2 would be even better.


----------



## Vyse (Jun 9, 2010)

75% of E3 consists of Shooters nowadays. And I hate dem shooters


----------



## DragonTiger (Jun 9, 2010)

So I heard that this 3DS thing....

IS IN 3D


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 9, 2010)

Shooters are bad. :taichou

3D DS is a gimmick. :taichou

E3?


----------



## Proxy (Jun 9, 2010)

Killzone 3
Dead Space 2
And most of all...Deus Ex: Human Revolution


----------



## Helix (Jun 9, 2010)

Kotaku said:
			
		

> Originally slated for release sometime before Christmas 2010, Valve and Aperture Laboratories LLC have decided to push the release back into 2011, because "making games is hard." No, really.
> 
> The news comes in the form of a press release titled, "VALVE ANNOUNCES MAKING GAMES IS HARD." That seems fair enough. I mean, I can't do it, and I've tried really, really hard.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Boss (Jun 9, 2010)

Helix said:


> Left 4 Dead 3


L4d2 episode 3?  



CrazyMoronX said:


> Did they even have anything good last E3? I don't remember anything cool.


I hope you are joking.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm interested in finding out more about the PSN premium service. I couldn't care less about anything pertaining to Move or Natal. 

We're more than likely going to see trailers (and possibly gameplay) for Call of Duty: Black Ops, Little Big Planet 2, Infamous 2, Killzone 3, Motorstorm 3, Halo Reach, Gears of War 3 etc. I'm not anticipating those games as much as I did their predecessors, so I hope they reveal some previously unannounced sequels and refreshing new IP's.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 9, 2010)

The Boss said:


> L4d2 episode 3?
> 
> 
> I hope you are joking.


 I'm not joking about not remembering anything cool, no. I hardly even remember the event. That's not to say that there wasn't anything good, just that I have a poor memory.

Though I doubt they had anything good.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 9, 2010)

When is E3 again? I want to see Dead Space 2.


----------



## Vyse (Jun 9, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'm not joking about not remembering anything cool, no. I hardly even remember the event. That's not to say that there wasn't anything good, just that I have a poor memory.
> 
> Though I doubt they had anything good.


I can only remember the epic trailer of FFXIV and everyone's jaws dropped down until the word "Online" appeared. 

But that´s a rather sad memory actually.


Echo% said:


> When is E3 again? I want to see Dead Space 2.



June 15th


----------



## The Boss (Jun 9, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'm not joking about not remembering anything cool, no. I hardly even remember the event. That's not to say that there wasn't anything good, just that I have a poor memory.
> 
> Though I doubt they had anything good.



Peace Walker was announced Last year along with Rising... It was a great year for Metal Gear fans.  .. oh and Mass Effect 2. Dude.. what you be smoking... oh wait.. you hate everything. ...


----------



## Klue (Jun 9, 2010)

I want to see: Ninja Storm 2, Mortal Kombat Rebirth, Infamous 2, Madden 2011, Marvel vs. Capcom 3, Gears of War 3, Killer Instinct 3 (Hopefully); basically, all of the awesome stuff.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 9, 2010)

So who here is going to E3 this year?

*raises hand*


----------



## The Boss (Jun 9, 2010)

Donkey Show said:


> So who here is going to E3 this year?
> 
> *raises hand*



When I saw your post I knew it was gonna go something like this.


----------



## Memos (Jun 9, 2010)

Oversoul said:


> I can only remember the epic trailer of FFXIV and everyone jaws dropped down until the word "Online" appeared.
> 
> But that?s a rather sad memory actually.


That was one of the better moments for me for how hilarious it was.


----------



## Helix (Jun 9, 2010)

I hope they show Tekken vs Street Fighter.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 9, 2010)

The Boss said:


> When I saw your post I knew it was gonna go something like this.



You know it had to be done. 

I'll be semi-stationed at the Sony booth like last year, while grabbing drinks with some devs afterwards.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 9, 2010)

Oversoul said:


> I can only remember the epic trailer of FFXIV and everyone jaws dropped down until the word "Online" appeared.
> 
> But that?s a rather sad memory actually.
> 
> ...


 Yeah, that's a sad memory. I kinda remember that, too, actually. It looked pretty good at first.


The Boss said:


> Peace Walker was announced Last year along with Rising... It was a great year for Metal Gear fans.  .. oh and Mass Effect 2. Dude.. what you be smoking... oh wait.. you hate everything. ...


 Yeah, those games all suck. 


Donkey Show said:


> So who here is going to E3 this year?
> 
> *raises hand*


 I wish I was. That'd mean I could screw a few booth babes.


----------



## Akira (Jun 9, 2010)

As long as we get some good drama it'll be a fun event at least.

I can't wait to see the FF boards if Versus goes to 360, it'll be like E3 08 all over again.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jun 9, 2010)

Because I really don't care about Sony or Microsoft unless they mess up, Nintendo has my full attention.

Granted while NSMBW and SMG2 are great games, I feel like Nintendo doesn't seem to be pulling all the stops, even more I feel they are pulling too much weirdness. Wii Vitality sensor... WTF?

Wii Music? Bombed.

Wii Fit was actually the last greatest thing they did outside Zelda, Metroid, and Mario, it was weird but damn did it work, people went all over it.

Personally, what I want is something dealing with Kirby, Star Fox, and all the other franchises overshadowed by Mario and Zelda.

Pokemon gets enough though, it's turning into a franchise zombie. Let the people at Pokemon wait after releasing this next generation, no remakes on the advent of the next generation. I felt Gen 5 was rushed after we had just gotten our hands on HGSS.

Nintendo, do something about:

-3DS. make sure that is able to freely compete with the Ipod app games, instead of being restricting like with DSi. Furthermore, the 3D gimmick won't last, make sure that not EVERYTHING you make will be 3D.
-Portable Smash Brothers. I'm getting tired of Jump Ultimate Stars. As long as it isn't an graphically updated port of the first game, I'm fine. (I would be happier if it was sprite-based, but fuck...)
-Kirby, Starfox, Pikmin, Kid Icarus, F-Zero. Hey, remember these guys? Give these guys a little bit of hype. I'm tired of seeing Kirby and Fox get quiet releases while everything else gets these spectacular campaigns.
-3rd party. If you have them, and their games are good, show them off. Show that the Wii is capable with being able to handle games that people would consider Mature. Even more so if you've got a big name series joining you.
-New series. Sakurai said it himself on the Brawl website, there are simply not enough games with central characters anymore when it's coming from you.
-Sequelitis. Please do not slap a "2" on a game that has an idea. While I Galaxy 2 I found the fact that it's a sequel to be a little... Meh... Nintendo should have simply had Galaxy 2 be Galaxy. (Did not like Galaxy at all) You have these characters, refresh their settings and do new things with them!
-NO MORE CASUAL CRAP. Seriously, no one wants Wii Vitality, no one wants Wii Cooking, no one wants Wii Traffic Crossing.

I'm done...


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 9, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I wish I was. That'd mean I could screw a few booth babes.



Booth Babe memories 2000...


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 9, 2010)

Looking for anything on UNS2, GoW3 and TES: V


----------



## Roy (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm gonna get my E3 coverage from Donkey Show.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 9, 2010)

I want to see Parasite Eve 3, Demon's Souls 2, Disgaea 4, some new IP's, Valkyrie Profile 3, a confirmation of a localization of Atelier Totori,


----------



## Vyse (Jun 9, 2010)

Valkyria Chronicles 3 for PS3 and/or 360 would be nice.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 9, 2010)

Pringer Lagann said:


> I want to see Parasite Eve 3, Demon's Souls 2, Disgaea 4, some new IP's, Valkyrie Profile 3, a confirmation of a localization of Atelier Totori,


 Now this man nows how to dream. pek

VP3 would be very exciting. That plume game was such a let-down; it's time to get back to what made the first two good: platform/awesome RPG hybrid.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jun 9, 2010)

GEARS OF WAR 3.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 9, 2010)

Final Fantasy Tactics 2.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 9, 2010)

Phaikin' Rock Band 3! 

Seriously, it's probably the only thing I'm looking forward to as of now. I'd really like to find out what the deal is with that keyboard, as well as what possible music they plan to pick up, and what they plan to do with the music in RB2


----------



## Furious George (Jun 9, 2010)

I want my Twisted Metal PS3....


----------



## Hikawa (Jun 9, 2010)

Thomaatj said:


> E3 is coming up again. What announcements do you expect/hope to hear?



I was really hoping for a Devil May Cry 5 announcement but now I think that's highly unlikely.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 9, 2010)

Pokemon Black/White versions.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 9, 2010)

I want a new DMC and KH 3.


----------



## Hikawa (Jun 9, 2010)

Platinum said:


> *I want a new DMC* and KH 3.



HELL YEAH!


----------



## Kiyoshi_Hinata (Jun 9, 2010)

Donkey Show said:


> So who here is going to E3 this year?
> 
> *raises hand*



If Zelda Wii is playable and you are able to play it, please do give us your impressions. Zelda Wii, Metroid Other M, and The Last Guardian is all I need to be satisfied with this E3. I can't wait.


----------



## DragonTiger (Jun 9, 2010)

I can't wait to hear more about Rock Band 3. It's gonna be amazing.

That and whatever KH news pops up is what I'm looking forward to the most.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 9, 2010)

I don't really see how they can work a Keyboard into Rockband 3.

It's probably a keytar.


----------



## Roy (Jun 10, 2010)

Kiyoshi_Hinata said:


> If Zelda Wii is playable and you are able to play it, please do give us your impressions. Zelda Wii, Metroid Other M, and The Last Guardian is all I need to be satisfied with this E3. I can't wait.



I don't know if Metroid: Other M is going to be on E3. It's scheduled to release like.. next month? lol


----------



## Corran (Jun 10, 2010)

Didn't Other M get pushed back? Or was it pushed back to next month?  Either way it will be at the Nintendo booth most likely.

And lol at people thinking Mass Effect 3 will show up.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 10, 2010)

Platinum said:


> I don't really see how they can work a Keyboard into Rockband 3.
> 
> It's probably a keytar.



Open your eyes, look what they did with a dj set, keyboard is much easier


----------



## Shirker (Jun 10, 2010)

^^^
Well, a key-tar isn't unheard of, it'd just be extremely redundant.

But yeah, some, including me, are predicting a tiny plastic keyboard consisting of 8, 10, or perhaps 12 keys


----------



## Nodonn (Jun 10, 2010)

Pikmin 3 better be there.


----------



## Corran (Jun 10, 2010)

Shirker said:


> ^^^
> Well, a key-tar isn't unheard of, it'd just be extremely redundant.
> 
> But yeah, some, including me, are predicting a tiny plastic keyboard consisting of 8, 10, or perhaps 12 keys



There are some screenshots out there of the keyboard note track. Can't remember how many note buttons there was sorry.


----------



## Taki (Jun 10, 2010)

Black Ops MP beta.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 10, 2010)

Shirker said:


> Phaikin' Rock Band 3!
> 
> Seriously, it's probably the only thing I'm looking forward to as of now. I'd really like to find out what the deal is with that keyboard, as well as what possible music they plan to pick up, and what they plan to do with the music in RB2





new article about it


----------



## Zaru (Jun 10, 2010)

Speaking of keyboards... I want Classical Music Hero


----------



## Corran (Jun 10, 2010)

^If I could ever play Ode to Joy I could die happy. :33


----------



## Zaru (Jun 10, 2010)

Classical music hero, with some kind of keyboard controller and a violin controller.

I'd pay $$$ for that.


----------



## Taki (Jun 10, 2010)

According to Joystiq, no KH3 ._Possibly_. Nomura announcing KH Re:coded for DS.


----------



## Corran (Jun 10, 2010)

Don't ever expect KH3 untill FFvs13 is near complete, and even then wait another 3-4 years for it to come out


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 10, 2010)

Parasite Eve 3 confirmed for E3. 

Fuckin' awsomeness.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 10, 2010)

MGS Rising for E3...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 10, 2010)

Parasite Eve, eh? I think I'm gonna go play those games. I never actually have played them.


----------



## Masurao (Jun 10, 2010)

ExoSkel said:


> Parasite Eve 3 confirmed for E3.



Is that the one for the PSP?


----------



## Shirker (Jun 10, 2010)

Nova said:


> new article about it



 effing yes please....

22 key midi-board and Pro mode sounds boss . Though, from the looks of it, fans might have to shell out for new guitars, and oh look, I can already see the "buy a real guitar" guys in the comments section. I'm hoping using the new periphs is optional.

I Wonder if they're doing anything cool for the almighty drum set? Maybe improved pads that _don't_ cost $300 so I can finally roll once in a gol-dern while?

EDIT:
nvm with the guitar stuff. Apparently it _is_ optional to go with the new periphs.


----------



## DragonTiger (Jun 10, 2010)

RB3 news  

That keyboard controller is perfect. It's just the right size for me to be able to buy it without having to worry about cluttering my room. Fuck. Yes.

And the Pro mode sounds cool, but I don't think I'll be using it. If I wanted to simulate playing the guitar to that extent, I'd just.... learn to play a guitar. I'll stick with expert.

To bad college will be getting in the way of this, but I'll find time to come home and enjoy it. I hope....


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 10, 2010)

Square Enix/Natsume lineup looks weak as hell.

The Lufia game and Four Warriors of Light are the only thing remotely interesting.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 11, 2010)

*MASS EFFECT 3
DRAGON AGE 2
*






SAUCE -


----------



## Memos (Jun 11, 2010)

Dragon Age 2 already? I thought they were going to come out with a lot more DLC before that. Same with ME3.

Oh well, good news either way.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 11, 2010)

no ffv13 so dissappointed


----------



## Memos (Jun 11, 2010)

If there were big FFv13 news coming from S-E soon i'd think it's more likely to come at TGS than at E3.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 11, 2010)

Nova said:


> no ffv13 so dissappointed



It's under Square Enix. Lurk more.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 11, 2010)

Maybe FFXIII Versus will be decent. I'm not holding my breath. :taichou


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 11, 2010)

The Boss said:


> It's under Square Enix. Lurk more.



ive been lurking for 5 hours i suck lol always gotta check some random, "Nintendo Makes 6$ off every wii they sell" type articles


----------



## Gnome (Jun 11, 2010)

I like how the only virtual booths are of FPS games.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 11, 2010)

The Boss said:


> It's under Square Enix. Lurk more.



I re looked, your on crack, theres only FF14


----------



## The Boss (Jun 11, 2010)

Nova said:


> I re looked, your on crack, theres only FF14



Well.. what ever it is I'm on you should get on it too.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 11, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Well.. what ever it is I'm on you should get on it too.



Wtf where did you go for that?

and why is microsoft so big?


----------



## The Boss (Jun 11, 2010)

Nova said:


> Wtf where did you go for that?



Under the SquareEnix tab bro.  Just click on the one your interested on and it should pop up.


----------



## NeoDMC (Jun 12, 2010)

...Alright Sony you win E3...just chill the fuck out.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 12, 2010)

Oh awesome killzone 3 looks exactly look like boring ass Killzone 2 with a melee system...yeah sony needs to hit me with a uncharted 3 trailer or something.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 12, 2010)

NeoDMC said:


> ...Alright Sony you win E3...just chill the fuck out.



Whoa.... if I get some Last Guardian and a bit of Twisted Metal then I will call Sony "King of E3".



crazymtf said:


> Oh awesome killzone 3 looks exactly look like boring ass Killzone 2 with a melee system..



Actually it looks better then Killzone 2... and the melee system looks official. 

Are you sure you're not just hating?


----------



## Akira (Jun 12, 2010)

Cyckness said:


> Are you sure you're not just hating?



He probably knows he is, lol.



The game does look really good, hopefully they show the rumoured jungle environments in a few days too.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jun 12, 2010)

Killzone 2 wasn't boring at all, unless you uniformly don't like first-person shooters. Relatively, it was one of the most exciting first-person shooters I'd played. The control scheme was a genuine weakness.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 12, 2010)

I'm not really excited for this years E3. 

Out of the current line up, I'm interested in 3-5 games. Hopefully Sony/Nintendo are keeping their best games under wraps.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 12, 2010)

I'd sooner see a remake to Cheetahmen II than have DoA 5 exist


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 12, 2010)

So apparently the first time in E3 history, Nintendo is having a 2 hour press conference. To be honest this year all I want to hear more about is the 3DS and some games from Mystwalker.


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 12, 2010)

The Boss said:


> *MASS EFFECT 3
> DRAGON AGE 2
> *
> 
> ...



God bless you for this news Shoko..


----------



## Platinum (Jun 12, 2010)

ME3 already.

That's surprising.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 12, 2010)

NeoDMC said:


> ...Alright Sony you win E3...just chill the fuck out.


*DO WANT!*




Ciupy said:


> God bless you for this news Shoko..


MASS EFFECT _THREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!! 
_


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 12, 2010)

Who gives a shit about Mass Erect?


----------



## The Boss (Jun 12, 2010)

Well they took Mass Effect 3 and Dragon Age 2 off the list..  *NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*!!!! 

I MAD!


----------



## Platinum (Jun 12, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Well they took Mass Effect 3 and Dragon Age 2 off the list..  *NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*!!!!
> 
> I MAD!



They probably weren't supposed to reveal them yet.


----------



## Magoichi (Jun 12, 2010)

I'm actually not that suprised about ME3. Albeit slightly obvious a third installment is due, it shouldn't really stop bioware from making an official announcement.

If it reappears, at best we'll get the announcement and a _tiny_ little teaser trailer.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 12, 2010)

Dead Space 2 > you.


----------



## Kain Highwind (Jun 12, 2010)

I just want 3rd Birthday.  Seriously Square, it's been too damn long for another PE game.  Shame on you.

Shame.

Okay, I admit, I want Versus-13 as well.


----------



## Toffeeman (Jun 12, 2010)

Ah! Thats something I forgot to mention..

Black Ops gameplay. *PRETTY PLEASE TREYARCH*?!


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 12, 2010)

has there been any news on a possible demons souls 2?


----------



## Furious George (Jun 13, 2010)

Nova said:


> has there been any news on a possible demons souls 2?



Not that I've heard.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 13, 2010)

I don't think there is going to be a sequel for Demon's Souls. But I think From Software will make a game that is very similar to demon's souls


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 13, 2010)

Software said they are releasing a game in fall 2010 that sounds just like Demons souls from what they said, they didnt say what it was but everything was highly related to demons souls


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 13, 2010)

3DS, Last Guardian and Zelda are what Im looking forward to.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 13, 2010)

Not really interested in anything this year 

Zelda and the Last Guardian are the 2 I'm really excited for.


----------



## Proxy (Jun 13, 2010)

I'd kill for a Demon's Souls 2.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 13, 2010)

Can't wait for the news to start flowing. 3DS and Zelda will definitely be at the top of my list this year.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 13, 2010)

Got my exhibitor pass today.  It's on son.


----------



## Corran (Jun 13, 2010)

DS how many pics will you take and how often will you update? 
You need to make your own E3 thread with your own impressions, news and pics from around the convention


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 13, 2010)

Corran said:


> DS how many pics will you take and how often will you update?
> You need to make your own E3 thread with your own impressions, news and pics from around the convention



Depends on how much time I'll get to look around.  Doing some things with SCEA while I'm there so... I'll do my best. ^^


----------



## Platinum (Jun 13, 2010)

When is the first press conference?


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 14, 2010)

Tomorrow at 1 pm est


----------



## Roy (Jun 14, 2010)

Damn. Had the chance to get an autograph by Hideo Kojima. No luck though. 

Also, while I was on my way home I saw N'Gai Croal from the car.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 14, 2010)

I'd be relatively excited for Demon's Souls 2. I hate the first game with a passion but I'd totally play a sequel and hate it, too.

Hate it so much I love it.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 14, 2010)

Was it the first playthrough that you hated... or the 4th?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 14, 2010)

First. I never got to a second one.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 14, 2010)

I am disappointed


----------



## Klue (Jun 14, 2010)

I want to attend E3! 

How can I get tickets?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 14, 2010)

1 hour till conference


----------



## Castiel (Jun 14, 2010)

Klue said:


> I want to attend E3!
> 
> How can I get tickets?



It's a trade show, not a convention.  Best bet is be an employee of a company that's attending or win a contest


----------



## The Boss (Jun 14, 2010)

Who has the best coverage? Gamespot or 1up?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 14, 2010)

They are both good.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 14, 2010)

Where is the absolutely best place to watch E3? I don't have television..


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 14, 2010)

Echo% said:


> Where is the absolutely best place to watch E3? I don't have television..


----------



## Vyse (Jun 14, 2010)

Nova said:


>



The conference starts in 47 minutes already? Nice, I thought E3 would start tomorrow.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 14, 2010)

Thats the microsoft conference mind you.

and actually it was just 15 minutes but they pushed it back another half hour. lol


----------



## Vyse (Jun 14, 2010)

So when are Sony's and Nintendo's conferences?


----------



## The Boss (Jun 14, 2010)

SHIT YEEEAAAR! 5 mins!


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 14, 2010)

I'm glad someone decided to make a E3 thread.

*Blindly didn't see it till a few seconds ago*


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 14, 2010)

MS delayed their conference to 10:30 pst.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 14, 2010)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFF.. delayed.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 14, 2010)

Oversoul said:


> So when are Sony's and Nintendo's conferences?



Wednesdays is sonys, tuesdays is nintendo.



The Boss said:


> SHIT YEEEAAAR! 5 mins!


 Nope postponed it 30 minutes


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 14, 2010)

Is G4 showing the conferences live? Right now according to my tv, G4 doesn't start covering E3 till 3PM EST.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 14, 2010)

G4 fails at everything including live E3 coverage. Go to gamespot and watch the live steam.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 14, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Is G4 showing the conferences live? Right now according to my tv, G4 doesn't start covering E3 till 3PM EST.



thats a half hour late, lol.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 14, 2010)

Yeah, stay away from G4 unless you like watching 40 minutes of commercials to every 10 minutes of E3 coverage.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 14, 2010)

ExoSkel said:


> G4 fails at everything including live E3 coverage. Go to gamespot and watch the live steam.



Probably just do this.

Seems Spike TV is showing the Microsoft conference only, then G4 is covering the rest of E3 basically.


----------



## Memos (Jun 14, 2010)

I'm watching it from IGN like I did last year.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 14, 2010)

Someone make an official E3 thread, since this is only pre e3 thread.


----------



## Memos (Jun 14, 2010)

ExoSkel said:


> Someone make an official E3 thread, since this is only pre e3 thread.



*changed title* :33


----------



## The Boss (Jun 14, 2010)

Im waiting Im waiting!  12 mins!


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 14, 2010)

your clocks are off boss, its 17 minutes


----------



## The World (Jun 14, 2010)

Fuck Yar!


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 14, 2010)

18 minutes.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 14, 2010)

Well... shit.. it's 10 mins for me. .... gotta fix my clock.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 14, 2010)

15 in real life bro


----------



## Velocity (Jun 14, 2010)

Kusuriuri said:


> *changed title* :33



That's cheating, but who cares? I'm waiting for Square Enix to announce FFXIII Versus is multiplatform.


----------



## Memos (Jun 14, 2010)

Lyra said:


> That's cheating, but who cares? I'm waiting for Square Enix to announce FFXIII Versus is multiplatform.



Cheating is only winning easily. :33

I will rage


----------



## Velocity (Jun 14, 2010)

Kusuriuri said:


> Cheating is only winning easily. :33
> 
> I will rage



I can't deny that. And yes, I'd rage too.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 14, 2010)

speaking of rage,


----------



## Vyse (Jun 14, 2010)

That's my first live stream of a video game confence. Kinda excited. Let's just hope the server makes it.


----------



## geG (Jun 14, 2010)

So I guess G4 isn't doing this live anymore and I'll have to watch a stream?


----------



## The Boss (Jun 14, 2010)

lol PS3 has no games.


----------



## Memos (Jun 14, 2010)

Lyra said:


> I can't deny that. And yes, I'd rage too.


I don't even care that it'll come to another platform but S-E saying one thing and then doing another is annoying.


ExoSkel said:


> speaking of rage,



Ah, yeah, looking forward to that one.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 14, 2010)

Lyra said:


> That's cheating, but who cares? I'm waiting for Square Enix to announce FFXIII Versus is multiplatform.




Yeah I'd be hella pissed


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 14, 2010)

Oh yeah...


----------



## The Boss (Jun 14, 2010)

More pix pls DS.


----------



## Memos (Jun 14, 2010)

About to start


----------



## The Boss (Jun 14, 2010)

Here we gooooooooo!!!!


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 14, 2010)

How did DS con his way into E3? :S


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 14, 2010)

starting with Black Ops!


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 14, 2010)

buffering buffering...


----------



## Vyse (Jun 14, 2010)

ExoSkel said:


> starting with Black Ops!



Did it already start?:amazed The freaking stream is still buffering here


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 14, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> How did DS con his way into E3? :S



By working for Sony.    

This is my 4th E3 son.


----------



## Memos (Jun 14, 2010)

Nova said:


> buffering buffering...





Oversoul said:


> Did it already start?:amazed The freaking stream is still buffering here



They're showing Call of Duty: Black Ops. It's the usual CoD.


----------



## Jade (Jun 14, 2010)

I had to use IGN's stream. GS didn't work for me.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 14, 2010)

better it works


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 14, 2010)

you can pilot hind d!


----------



## Vyse (Jun 14, 2010)

Nova said:


> better it works



It works, thanks.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 14, 2010)

This guy sounds like a complete ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)  whats wrong with him??

and the whole cod on xbox first for dlc makes me lol.

everything is fps's


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 14, 2010)

The three blockbusters are all FPS games, sounds fucking sad.


----------



## Memos (Jun 14, 2010)

Kojima


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 14, 2010)

HIDEO KOJIMA!!!!!!


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 14, 2010)

lol i know right....

oh gawd now heres the mgs announcement


----------



## Vyse (Jun 14, 2010)

Kojima, I just came.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 14, 2010)

Donkey Show said:


> By working for Sony.
> 
> This is my 4th E3 son.



Lucky bastard, I miss the old E3, when anyone could attend.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 14, 2010)

cut cut cut cut cut cut :33 :33


----------



## Jade (Jun 14, 2010)

CUT!! That watermelon!


----------



## MuNaZ (Jun 14, 2010)

i want to cut things now...


----------



## The Boss (Jun 14, 2010)

I AM PLEEEEEEEEASED!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vyse (Jun 14, 2010)

Rising looks better than I thought. The cutting system looks godly.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 14, 2010)

So that's Metal Gear: Rising? 

See.....I'm glad I didn't hype myself up. I'm not impressed with it at all.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 14, 2010)

omfg that was awesome, i want to cut that watermelon, i dont think i'd be that good though


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 14, 2010)

MGS Rising just blew my mind. And my pants.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 14, 2010)

Rising looks okay, but I`d never get a 360 just for that, so looks like I won`t be playing that.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 14, 2010)

I LOVE  KOJIMA!!! 

fapfapfap!


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 14, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> MGS Rising just blew my mind. And my pants.



Was something in your pants rising?


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 14, 2010)

MGS Rising looked awesome, and for some EPIC shit~


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 14, 2010)

gears of fucking war!


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jun 14, 2010)

GEARS 3 YEAHHHHH!!!


----------



## Vyse (Jun 14, 2010)

The audience seems kinda retarded. They sould lit up the "applause"-sign 5 seconds earlier.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 14, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Rising looks okay, but I`d never get a 360 just for that, so looks like I won`t be playing that.



Isn't it multi-console?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 14, 2010)

GEARS OF WAR FUCKING 3 OMFG


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 14, 2010)

Donkey Show said:


> Isn't it multi-console?



Yeah, MGS: Rising is a multiplatform game.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 14, 2010)

Donkey Show said:


> Isn't it multi-console?



yeah                 .


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 14, 2010)

Donkey Show said:


> Was something in your pants rising?


lol. I think I need tissues.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 14, 2010)

Donkey Show said:


> Isn't it multi-console?



I stand corrected.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 14, 2010)

Is Rising for PC too?


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 14, 2010)

Gears 3... Bro-ing it up hardcore.


----------



## Vyse (Jun 14, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Is Rising for PC too?


Yes, it is.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jun 14, 2010)

HOLY CRAP GEARS 3 WAS AMAZING!!! Did they do Halo: Reach yet?


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 14, 2010)

Gears 3 = Fuckin awesome!
The ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) playing it = Not.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 14, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Is Rising for PC too?



I believe so.


----------



## Memos (Jun 14, 2010)

Sena Kobayakawa said:


> HOLY CRAP GEARS 3 WAS AMAZING!!! Did they do Halo: Reach yet?



No, not yet.

oh god, Peter Molyneux.


----------



## MuNaZ (Jun 14, 2010)

omg MS lied Fable 3 is on pc


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 14, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Is Rising for PC too?



Yeah, looks like it.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 14, 2010)

Day fucking one for Gears 3.


----------



## Vyse (Jun 14, 2010)

That guy looks like Anakin.


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 14, 2010)

The sound on Fable is shit..


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 14, 2010)

MuNaZ said:


> omg MS lied Fable 3 is on pc



Most Xbox games are on the PC.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 14, 2010)

Fable looks like shit. 





Oversoul said:


> Yes, it is.



AWWW SHIT YEEEAR!  MASTER RACE!


----------



## MuNaZ (Jun 14, 2010)

i was referring to "from now on Xbox exclusives"
and i wish...


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 14, 2010)

That's it for Fable?


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 14, 2010)

new crytek game!


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 14, 2010)

Fuck i thought that was spartacus T_T


----------



## Memos (Jun 14, 2010)

The Boss said:


> *Fable looks like shit. *
> 
> AWWW SHIT YEEEAR!  MASTER RACE!



Yes it does 

Reach should be good :33


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jun 14, 2010)

HALO REACH NOW!!!!


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 14, 2010)

Nova said:


> Fuck i thought that was spartacus T_T





I thought the same thing.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 14, 2010)

HALO REACH!


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 14, 2010)

REEEEACCCCCHHH


----------



## The World (Jun 14, 2010)

Halo is on.


----------



## MuNaZ (Jun 14, 2010)

they better not let him talk too much and over hype the game and then fail to deliver... (fable)


----------



## The Boss (Jun 14, 2010)

OMG.. Game looks gooooood.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 14, 2010)

Reach looks alright. Not much different from usual Halo but the new scenery is nice.


----------



## The World (Jun 14, 2010)

Don't jizz in your pants Shoko.


----------



## Vyse (Jun 14, 2010)

FPS's are boooring


----------



## The World (Jun 14, 2010)

OH SHIT I JUST SAW MELEE. SHIT LOOKS NICE.

I like the team based gameplay.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 14, 2010)

Reach is looking good right now.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 14, 2010)

You can finally sprint!?


----------



## The Boss (Jun 14, 2010)

I like the atmosphere in Reach.. also.. Halo has some of the best music ever.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 14, 2010)

halo looked great.


----------



## Memos (Jun 14, 2010)

Definitely gonna get Reach.


----------



## The World (Jun 14, 2010)

HOLY FUCK A SPARTAN IS AN A SPACESHIP!

SPACE BATTLES PEW PEW!


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jun 14, 2010)

Awesome. Do we get to control in space combat as well I wonder?


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 14, 2010)

Ok im not really a big Halo fan, but Reach looked fuckin awesome..


----------



## Kagawa (Jun 14, 2010)

Any info about fifa 11?


----------



## The Boss (Jun 14, 2010)

Gamst said:


> Any info about fifa 11?



lol sports.


----------



## The World (Jun 14, 2010)

lol breaking up the monotony.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 14, 2010)

Looks like they're finally getting to Kinect.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 14, 2010)

black guy is so gay lol....


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 14, 2010)

So you have to wave like a retard at your tv to select the menu. :S


----------



## The World (Jun 14, 2010)

Cool all I have to do is wave my hands and I can talk to my friends.

THEY CAN SEE ME WAVE MY HANDS!


----------



## The Boss (Jun 14, 2010)

OOOOOOO DAT TECHNOLOGY!


----------



## Vyse (Jun 14, 2010)

Gamst said:


> Any info about fifa 11?



Any news on Ironing 3D?

Really ...


----------



## The World (Jun 14, 2010)

He likes Alice in wonderland. Black guy is so gay lol.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 14, 2010)

who gives a shit about alice in woderland


----------



## masterriku (Jun 14, 2010)

Remember when This couldn't see black people


----------



## Memos (Jun 14, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> So you have to wave like a retard at your tv to select the menu. :S



I do it every morning 

That's some terrible music he's listening to >_>


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 14, 2010)

lol gay black guy like gay songs


----------



## The World (Jun 14, 2010)

lol he's lying HE HAS BEIBER FEVER!


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 14, 2010)

Voice control Xbox? You need Kinect for that? Really?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 14, 2010)

lol so gay, anyways i like voice comands but thst it


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 14, 2010)

The World said:


> He likes Alice in wonderland. Black guy is so gay lol.



Have to agree with this.

Yeah he looks like he stand stiff as fuck to not trigger a movement on the 360.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 14, 2010)

Kusuriuri said:


> I do it every morning
> 
> That's some terrible music he's listening to >_>



I don't think that's the music he actually listens to. Just the stuff he was told to pull up.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 14, 2010)

masterriku said:


> Remember when This couldn't see black people



oh I lol'd.


----------



## Memos (Jun 14, 2010)

Utopia Realm said:


> I don't think that's the music he actually listens to. Just the stuff he was told to pull up.



I didn't say they were from his personal collection... I said the music he was listening to is terrible.


----------



## The World (Jun 14, 2010)

That girl looks like a cutter.

And finally, I was wondering when they would get to Video feed for Kinect.


----------



## Vyse (Jun 14, 2010)

I'd tap that.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 14, 2010)

lol her GT is lolipop


----------



## The World (Jun 14, 2010)

Of course the mousy twitchy girls you always tap.


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 14, 2010)

Man fuck this, where the gamezzz at?


----------



## Memos (Jun 14, 2010)

I hate these fake convos


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 14, 2010)

Damn some terrible acting going on right now. Why don`t they watch a porn together.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 14, 2010)

oh god... the lines are so scrip and cheesy.


----------



## The World (Jun 14, 2010)

Ahmigawd she lies about her gamerscore! Hang her!


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 14, 2010)

ExoSkel said:


> lol her GT is lolipop



So many jokes can come from this.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 14, 2010)

Oversoul said:


> I'd tap that.



same here lol.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 14, 2010)

Nothing about this doesn't seem inconvenient and tedious.

I don't get it.


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 14, 2010)

"Oh hey! That is PRETTY KEEWWWLL!!"


Audience: Zzzzzz


----------



## geG (Jun 14, 2010)

Haha I'm glad I left to go check this thread when the social networking stuff came up. Sounds like I'm missing some awful shit


----------



## Memos (Jun 14, 2010)

What if in the middle of a convo you say something like 'xbox, end convo' without wanting to end the convo? :/


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 14, 2010)

C'mon Chatroulette Kinect!!!


----------



## The Boss (Jun 14, 2010)

WHERE IS MY VIDYA GAEMS!


----------



## The World (Jun 14, 2010)

Move on to PS3!


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 14, 2010)

who gives a shit about sports, except world cup


----------



## Jade (Jun 14, 2010)

wtf is this!


----------



## Memos (Jun 14, 2010)

The Boss said:


> WHERE IS MY VIDYA GAEMS!



That'll be the Nintendo conference you're looking for


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 14, 2010)

The Boss said:


> WHERE IS MY VIDYA GAEMS!



Give it some time. On G4 you'd be waiting for over half an hour.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 14, 2010)

I thought they were about to say Hulu fucking cock teases.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 14, 2010)

sports..


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 14, 2010)

Kusuriuri said:


> That'll be the Nintendo conference you're looking for



The way things are turning out, I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 14, 2010)

"World wide leader in games"


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 14, 2010)

lol, hey at least these guys can act a script.


----------



## geG (Jun 14, 2010)

Kusuriuri said:


> That'll be the Nintendo conference you're looking for


Watch them spend 30 minutes on the vitality sensor


----------



## Lucius (Jun 14, 2010)

i'm trying to fast forward and then i remember it's a live stream.. fuck


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 14, 2010)

Hurd there was no games? Wut?


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 14, 2010)

Donkey Show said:


> The way things are turning out, I wouldn't be surprised.



will probably troll one or two games though.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 14, 2010)

these guys are dicks


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 14, 2010)

lol they're focusing on Kinect.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 14, 2010)

KLoWn said:


> "World wide leader in games"



Yeah I broke out laughing when I heard that too.


----------



## Jade (Jun 14, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Hurd there was no games? Wut?


ESPN's taking over.


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2010)

Kinect fails.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 14, 2010)

Perpetual Fail said:


> Kinect fails.



you mean espn fails


----------



## The Boss (Jun 14, 2010)

Well these guys are better at their scrips. Another reason why womenz should stay in their kitchens.


----------



## Vyse (Jun 14, 2010)

Why do they think I buy a Xbox to watch sports? Douchebags .. show me the games.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 14, 2010)

ExoSkel said:


> these guys are *trolls*



Fixed for accuracy.


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2010)

Espn fails for not steaming America vs England.


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 14, 2010)

WHo let the hobo up on stage? Where security at?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 14, 2010)

Perpetual Fail said:


> Espn fails for not steaming America vs England.



no that would be fail if they did.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 14, 2010)

Who knew Billy Walsh from Entourage plays 360? 

Also honestly who's getting Kinect? I know for a fact I'm not.


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2010)

That girl.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 14, 2010)

OMG IM SO SCARED RIGHT NOW THIS LITTLE GIRL IS GOING TO MURDER ME OMG OMG


----------



## Jade (Jun 14, 2010)

I want game's...not Kinect


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 14, 2010)

they just fucked up that asian girls life by putting her on this


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 14, 2010)

Kinectimals?


----------



## Memos (Jun 14, 2010)

A little asian girl on the internet saying 'you like that... yes you do'


----------



## MuNaZ (Jun 14, 2010)

pedo moment?


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 14, 2010)

The fuck am i watchin??


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 14, 2010)

Oh yeah I like that.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 14, 2010)

Oh god I hope the skittles tries to eat the little girl.


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2010)

I want a real gamer playing real games on Kinect not this shit.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 14, 2010)

I AM SO FUCKIN SCARED RIGHT NOW ANYONE ELSE???


----------



## Jade (Jun 14, 2010)

This is awful, she'l be scarred from this. I'm scarred from this.


----------



## Superior (Jun 14, 2010)

The hell is this?


----------



## The Boss (Jun 14, 2010)

This is... kinda creepy.


----------



## Vyse (Jun 14, 2010)

Kusuriuri said:


> A little asian girl on the internet saying 'you like that... yes you do'


  lol


----------



## Memos (Jun 14, 2010)

Why did that seem so wrong for such an innocent demo


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 14, 2010)

Kusuriuri said:


> A little asian girl on the internet saying 'you like that... yes you do'



I know some producer in the back is going "".


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 14, 2010)

Guh.. This is excruciating...


----------



## MuNaZ (Jun 14, 2010)

the girl is better actress than the video chat chicks...


----------



## Vyse (Jun 14, 2010)

Thank God that's over.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 14, 2010)

So that was a extreme rip off of Nintendogs.


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2010)

No fps with kinect?


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 14, 2010)

The XBOX failboat is sailing hard right now with this Kinectimals shit.



XBOX - perpetrating stereotypes one at a time.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 14, 2010)

im glad thats over, wtf is kinect still doing on this feed, this is so fuckin lame this year is for sony


----------



## Memos (Jun 14, 2010)

Oversoul said:


> Thank God that's over.



And now something even worse


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 14, 2010)

"japan just won the world cup"

You wish, boy


----------



## MuNaZ (Jun 14, 2010)

Asian sports tough guy?


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 14, 2010)

Omg...  .. .


----------



## geG (Jun 14, 2010)

> EVERYTHING YOU SEE TODAY WILL BE EXCLUSIVELY ON XBOX





> Most of what we see aren't games


lol'd          **


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 14, 2010)

I'd like to use some realistic moves in a sex-based adult game. That'd be good. They'd have to rename the console to the Sexbox 360 though.


----------



## Jade (Jun 14, 2010)

"You're gonna get a good view of my back"


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2010)

Good god.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 14, 2010)

Donkey Show said:


> The XBOX failboat is sailing hard right now with this Kinectimals shit.
> 
> 
> 
> XBOX - perpetrating stereotypes one at a time.



The failboat will get a bit more fail with this sports crap.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 14, 2010)

Oh my gawd will that dick shut the fuck up.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 14, 2010)

This is the first time I've ever heard an Asian guy with a British(?) accent.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 14, 2010)

Rare is truly a shell of its former self.  Good job MS, lol.  

Here's to hoping the Kinect is like $150.


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 14, 2010)

Trip and die..


----------



## Memos (Jun 14, 2010)

Am I the only one who thought that running game could be cool?


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2010)

I like the audience's silence.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 14, 2010)

ExoSkel said:


> "japan just won the world cup"
> 
> You wish, boy



Don`t kill the dream.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 14, 2010)

Kinectsports. Wiisports.


----------



## Memos (Jun 14, 2010)

Wii Kinect Sports...


----------



## The Boss (Jun 14, 2010)

Kusuriuri said:


> Am I the only one who thought that running game could be cool?



I'll play it...


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2010)

Kart racing.


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 14, 2010)

Lol@Wii sports hd


----------



## MuNaZ (Jun 14, 2010)

/target Nintendo /ATTACK!!!!


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 14, 2010)

Perpetual Fail said:


> I like the audience's silence.



I think a lot of them realize they just been trolled.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 14, 2010)

Wow, is this E3 2006 or what?


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2010)

Utopia Realm said:


> I think a lot of them realize they just been trolled.



Professional level trolling.  :ho


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 14, 2010)

And as Nintendo shakes their heads off-stages...

These guys have no shame


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 14, 2010)

Kusuriuri said:


> Am I the only one who thought that running game could be cool?



I did that shit 21 years ago with the Power Pad.


----------



## Memos (Jun 14, 2010)

The Boss said:


> I'll play it...


I would if I ever got near a Kinect.

Which I won't.


MuNaZ said:


> /target Nintendo /ATTACK!!!!


Reggie gonna be so pissed.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 14, 2010)

What's with all dem asians?


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 14, 2010)

Lawlz! 

"Eat my dust y'all!"

and she passed like one car, that drove past her like 5 seconds later


----------



## The Boss (Jun 14, 2010)

*              _   yawns_ *


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 14, 2010)

Why do they use a asian woman of all people for the driving game.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 14, 2010)

Nova said:


> Wow, is this E3 2006 or what?



Nintendo and Sony can still redeem this year. Hopefully.


----------



## Superior (Jun 14, 2010)

I didn't think this would be so awful.


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2010)

Get this guy off the stage.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 14, 2010)

lol at "what the.... fuck"


----------



## MuNaZ (Jun 14, 2010)

"my bff oscar" what the fuck?


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 14, 2010)

I'm a hardcore gamer and what is this?


----------



## Vyse (Jun 14, 2010)

Kinect fails hard.

Hopefully Sony won't focus on Move that much.


----------



## Jade (Jun 14, 2010)

I wouldn't want to be in the audience atm.


----------



## Memos (Jun 14, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> What's with all dem asians?


affirmative action 


ExoSkel said:


> lol at "what the.... fuck"



I thought I heard that


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 14, 2010)

Less than half an hour left. Are they going to close out there conference with Kinect based crap?


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 14, 2010)

This conference seriously lacks a giant enemy crab...


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 14, 2010)

Where are the real games? I thought Fable 3 would use Kinect somehow?


----------



## Awesome (Jun 14, 2010)

It's like E3 06 with better graphics. Kinect hasn't impressed me yet either. The only thing that actually did so far was Rising.


----------



## Vyse (Jun 14, 2010)

Glasses-guy is the only one clapping


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2010)

"Look at the water..."


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 14, 2010)

Oversoul said:


> Kinect fails hard.
> 
> Hopefully Sony won't focus on Move that much.



You think that sonny.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 14, 2010)

Where are all the games...  WHERE! argh


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 14, 2010)

damn, these bitches are loud as hell...


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 14, 2010)

SOCOM 4 can be played with Move and as IGN states after playing it they are onboard and they can't wait to get their hands on it. It didn't feel like a gimmick to them. They said it's what they wished RE4 for Wii could have been. 

I'm sure it's better than this shit.

Kinect fails.


----------



## MuNaZ (Jun 14, 2010)

my ears 
couldn't they show this crap to the press... no need to show so many wii casual "games"


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 14, 2010)

WOOOOOOOOO!!!   ..no


----------



## Memos (Jun 14, 2010)

Perpetual Fail said:


> "Look at the water..."



Awesome photos, bro


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 14, 2010)

Man fuck your photos

*Edit*
Directed at the dude in the video, not above poster lol


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 14, 2010)

Oversoul said:


> Glasses-guy is the only one clapping



I wanna punch him so hard in the face for wasting everyone`s time.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 14, 2010)

This press conference sucks


----------



## Awesome (Jun 14, 2010)

I want more games, not this wii shit.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 14, 2010)

So overall impression of MS conference so far...


----------



## Jade (Jun 14, 2010)

^^

My ear's and eye's bleed, damn you MS.

LOL at "Your Shape."


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 14, 2010)

The annoying little girl was more convincing.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## Suzuku (Jun 14, 2010)

KINTETIC FAIL


----------



## Memos (Jun 14, 2010)

THIS IS WII FIT FFS!!


----------



## MuNaZ (Jun 14, 2010)

oh look  wii  kinect fit


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 14, 2010)

Are they aware that most of their fanbase are fps hardcores?


----------



## The Boss (Jun 14, 2010)

That coach is hot.. when is this game coming out?  I'll buy it if he is my coach.


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2010)

Fitness...


----------



## Higawa (Jun 14, 2010)

So what is there now someone tell me


----------



## Memos (Jun 14, 2010)

"change forever the way we think of fitness in the living room"


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 14, 2010)

end this shit already... please


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 14, 2010)

Wii Fit much?


----------



## Superior (Jun 14, 2010)

When will they get back to the good shit?


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 14, 2010)

Microsoft..


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 14, 2010)

Beckham picture is made of win.

22 more mins of this shit conference.


----------



## Memos (Jun 14, 2010)

Higawa said:


> So what is there now someone tell me



It's Wii Fit HD.


----------



## MuNaZ (Jun 14, 2010)

chick: "let's get started"
audience: /cough

ahahahahahahah


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2010)

"To fit you.."


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## Suzuku (Jun 14, 2010)

.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 14, 2010)

in case you cant find a live feed


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2010)

"You have the freedom to chose how want to work out.."  

I'll go to the gym idiot.


----------



## MuNaZ (Jun 14, 2010)

wasn't cirque du soleil supposed to show up?
what next? Kinect cirque?


----------



## The Boss (Jun 14, 2010)

Where is that hot coach!


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 14, 2010)

Gametrailers livestream has been pretty much flawless so far, kudos to them.


----------



## Memos (Jun 14, 2010)

/stolen for avatar


----------



## Higawa (Jun 14, 2010)

In the next stage you have virtual sofa and can sit on it :33


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 14, 2010)

I rather go outside and run my ass off for exercise.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 14, 2010)

I love how the audience is quiet


----------



## Memos (Jun 14, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Where is that hot coach!



With the hot asian chick.


----------



## Superior (Jun 14, 2010)

Gotta love the awkward silence.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 14, 2010)

It's obvious M$ is aiming for the Sarah Palin soccer moms.


----------



## Jade (Jun 14, 2010)

I got some food. I hope I didn't miss anything.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 14, 2010)

It seems Sony and Nintendo are fighting for 1st place this year it seems.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 14, 2010)

Higawa said:


> In the next stage you have virtual sofa and can sit on it :33



 

We know it`s coming.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 14, 2010)

This is officially Microsoft's worst conference in the past few years. 

Someone stop this madness.


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2010)

Aurora said:


> I got some food. I hope I didn't miss anything.



You missed some brain cell killing moments.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## Jade (Jun 14, 2010)

Perpetual Fail said:


> You missed some brain cell killing moments.



No more SKITTLES!


----------



## Vyse (Jun 14, 2010)

Thank you, Microsoft. See you next year.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 14, 2010)

Stop MS... Stop...


----------



## geG (Jun 14, 2010)

There's really no proper reaction to this

My brain is just


----------



## MuNaZ (Jun 14, 2010)

apparently no one made anything decent with kinnect yet...


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 14, 2010)

I saw Harmonix and was like 

And then Dance Central and was like


----------



## The Boss (Jun 14, 2010)

.....


----------



## Koppachino (Jun 14, 2010)

I can't be bothered to watch E3, but from the comments, it sounds hilarious.


----------



## Jade (Jun 14, 2010)

Best thing so far....


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2010)

If I want to dance I'll go to some club and not my living room.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 14, 2010)

OOOOH SHIT YEEEAR! DANCE TIME!  

..


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 14, 2010)

Oh man, homegirl is so fake.

I can't stand it.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 14, 2010)

OMG, stop disgracing Poison.


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 14, 2010)

Nintendo and Sony doesn't need much to beat this shit.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 14, 2010)

Wow really hawt asian chick.


----------



## Higawa (Jun 14, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> It's obvious M$ is aiming for the Sarah Palin soccer moms.



Damn you got me so where is my wii vagina controller


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 14, 2010)

Yes now i have to buy a xbox. thats taichi looked great.


----------



## Memos (Jun 14, 2010)

I've never laughed so hard at a person trying to dance ...


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 14, 2010)

KLoWn said:


> Nintendo and Sony doesn't need much to beat this shit.



Agreed                 .


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 14, 2010)

Why did I throw away a decent 2 hour nap for this shit. Damn it.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 14, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> Wow really hawt asian chick.



this statement is redundant


----------



## Awesome (Jun 14, 2010)

I am disappointed Microsoft


----------



## The Boss (Jun 14, 2010)

Lady Gaga...


----------



## Higawa (Jun 14, 2010)

Omg the amazing soundstrack!!

I mean seriously they put songs in a dance game thats a whole new level of games.

Im speechless


----------



## Jade (Jun 14, 2010)

MS. I never liked you. But now, this is too much.


----------



## Vyse (Jun 14, 2010)

I feel bad for Microsoft - and i don't even like them.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 14, 2010)

This guy is such a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2010)

For the first time in my life I want to get a Mac.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 14, 2010)

ahahahahahahahahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Jade (Jun 14, 2010)

I actually want to be there. This would make my month or year .


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 14, 2010)

If it was breakdance instead...


----------



## Higawa (Jun 14, 2010)

Elbow throw also availabe on WWE :ho


----------



## Memos (Jun 14, 2010)

This is not funny, just pathetic

 

This is worse than that drummer guy for Wii Music.


----------



## Vyse (Jun 14, 2010)

Nerd - dance. Oh so much fail


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 14, 2010)

Nerdiest white guy is using a black guy in the dancing game.....interesting.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 14, 2010)

OMG DS you've gotta make a gif out of that white ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) dancing.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 14, 2010)

oh god...


----------



## Memos (Jun 14, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Nerdiest white guy is using a black guy in the dancing game.....interesting. :sweat



MS's message: we all wanna be a black guy inside.


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2010)

I want my living room to be a fps eden.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 14, 2010)

Okay that guy is gay, and so is that game, along with thats song, along with microsoft.


----------



## Jade (Jun 14, 2010)

November 4th!! Save up ya money everyone!


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 14, 2010)

WHERE THE FUCK IS MILO?!


----------



## Vyse (Jun 14, 2010)

Oh November 4th. Can't wait


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 14, 2010)

MS and Sony both go casual while Nintendo go back to hardcore and get all da gamerz back.

Their masterplan


----------



## Memos (Jun 14, 2010)

Hey guys, don't those FPS games look good again?


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 14, 2010)

Kusuriuri said:


> MS's message: we all wanna be a black guy inside.



That avy.


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2010)

Star Wars.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 14, 2010)

Yeah WHERE IS _MILO_..


----------



## Higawa (Jun 14, 2010)

nooo pls dont drag star wars down


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## Suzuku (Jun 14, 2010)

Aurora said:


> November 4th!! Save up ya money everyone!


----------



## The Boss (Jun 14, 2010)

Star Wars... this better be good...


----------



## MuNaZ (Jun 14, 2010)

the fuck is that? if not for old republic star wars would be ruined for me...


----------



## Jade (Jun 14, 2010)

I want EA.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 14, 2010)

.... no.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 14, 2010)

Donkey Show said:


>



Right now Nintendo's president is rolling on his sides in laughter at there poor attempt at this ripoff.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 14, 2010)

oh god.. more sports. YAY.


----------



## MuNaZ (Jun 14, 2010)

did i see it right? they mixed the original trilogy with the "new movies" crap


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 14, 2010)

Kusuriuri said:


> Hey guys, don't those FPS games look good again?



Sadly very much so.


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2010)

I'm sticking to my PC mouse and keyboard.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 14, 2010)

the star wars game look bad not that good design


----------



## Memos (Jun 14, 2010)

I love how Star Wars had basically no hit detection


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 14, 2010)

I knew it. They're finishing the conference off with this crap.


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 14, 2010)

Fuck..as a guy that just bought his first console last night (XBOX 360) and did it just for one game (Red Dead Redemption)..Microsoft's direction regarding the future is kinda making me break into a cold sweat..


----------



## Awesome (Jun 14, 2010)

Nintendo laughs at MS. They are taking Nintendo's E3 06 and making it worse.


----------



## Vyse (Jun 14, 2010)

Storm Troopers do not, I repeat, DO NOT use Droid tanks!!!


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 14, 2010)

Utopia Realm said:


> Right now Nintendo's president is rolling on his sides in laughter at there poor attempt at this ripoff.





Iwata: (laughs)


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 14, 2010)

Forza motorsport actually looks fun with kinetic.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 14, 2010)

Why are they still talking about Kinect? Where are the fucking games!?


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 14, 2010)

MuNaZ said:


> did i see it right? they mixed the original trilogy with the "new movies" crap



you got original movie shit in  with my new movies


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2010)

Why would I want to examine the car.


----------



## Higawa (Jun 14, 2010)

Fucking shit so to watch my car I have to run around in circles in my room? great invention!!!!


----------



## The Boss (Jun 14, 2010)

.......... I DUN EVEN


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2010)

"I love this part"

I hate you .


----------



## Memos (Jun 14, 2010)

"at car shows you can't sit in the Ferrari's. With Kinect, you can"

No you fucking can't


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 14, 2010)

Grease monkeys will be thrilled.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 14, 2010)

Future of racing my ass, this looks stupid as hell.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 14, 2010)

OH YAY. LETS SIT IN A VIRTUAL CAR.


----------



## MuNaZ (Jun 14, 2010)

kinnect best used when high...


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 14, 2010)

Oversoul said:


> Storm Troopers do not, I repeat, DO NOT use Droid tanks!!!



yeah i know what the fuck!!??


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 14, 2010)

OH SHIT LET'S CHECK OUT MAH CARS!!!


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2010)

A decade ago the xbox was hardcore.  

This is just...


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 14, 2010)

So what have we learned from Microsoft?


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 14, 2010)

I can watch a 3D model of a car?! ON MY TV?!!!


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 14, 2010)

This press conference


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2010)

That controllers are the best.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 14, 2010)

Drop the fucking price bomb already...


----------



## Superior (Jun 14, 2010)

Oversoul said:


> Storm Troopers do not, I repeat, DO NOT use Droid tanks!!!


That doesn't even sound right.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 14, 2010)

What? NO GAMES!


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 14, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> So what have we learned from Microsoft?



They`re fucking retarded.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 14, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> So what have we learned from Microsoft?



The moment you start taking mushrooms instead of weed your coneferences will become shit?


----------



## Higawa (Jun 14, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> So what have we learned from Microsoft?



You wanne live dance or sing or have fun?

Dont you dare to leave the room, better jump around like on LSD


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 14, 2010)

We've learned that Microsoft has no shame in copying companies.

And they do it years after the company's done it.


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2010)

Redesign sure looks awesome.


----------



## Memos (Jun 14, 2010)

Take the 360 design
Make it worse
???


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 14, 2010)

Welcome XBOX 360 Slim.


----------



## Jade (Jun 14, 2010)

Ooaah. A redesign.


----------



## MuNaZ (Jun 14, 2010)

someone broke that xbox!


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 14, 2010)

slim is not that small


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 14, 2010)

New Xbox looks as gay as Kinect.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 14, 2010)

Nice PC case M$.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 14, 2010)

lol 360 Slim


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2010)

Today?


----------



## Awesome (Jun 14, 2010)

Microsoft ripped off of Nintendo AND Sony. MS fails yet again.


----------



## Higawa (Jun 14, 2010)

Why did I just saw a weapon?


----------



## Memos (Jun 14, 2010)

What the fuck? The audience are getting free 360's?



Is DS there?


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 14, 2010)

audience is loving it


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2010)

The audience is finally happy.


----------



## Vyse (Jun 14, 2010)

That applause feels so forced.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 14, 2010)

i want inside that theater to get the goddamn xbox just to get a goddamn gift


----------



## MuNaZ (Jun 14, 2010)

wait i was distracted.... Oprah moment?


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 14, 2010)

What! I don't get a free 360?! Fuckers..


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 14, 2010)

WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS OPERA!!?


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 14, 2010)

If there giving 360's away, do the whole Oprah "YOU GET A 360, AND YOU GET A 360"


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2010)

Go die in a fire Microsoft.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 14, 2010)

Microsoft will win the E3 conference wars because they bought their audience.


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 14, 2010)

That sucked ballz. No giant crabs or imaginary drums!


----------



## MuNaZ (Jun 14, 2010)

wait they didn't announce kinnect price, or decent reveal at the end? WHAT THE FUCK?


----------



## The Boss (Jun 14, 2010)

... that was the gayest shit ever. Best part was MGS Rising and Halo Reach.


----------



## Vyse (Jun 14, 2010)

Microsoft


----------



## Awesome (Jun 14, 2010)

That was a waste of my time. Should have stopped watching after MGS rising.


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2010)

When is the Nintendo conference?


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 14, 2010)

When is Sony's press conference?


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 14, 2010)

should have stopped watching it after Halo Reach


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jun 14, 2010)

Don't worry, I'm sure those free Xbox 360s will come with the Red Ring of Death.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 14, 2010)

The Boss said:


> ... that was the gayest shit ever. Best part was MGS Rising and Halo Reach.



This is about all that was good at their E3 



im so glad it sucked i fuckin hate M$


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 14, 2010)

Should've stopped before i began.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 14, 2010)

Okay, so Kinect is basically Wii 2 HD, but with tons more tedium and inconvenience?

Really?

I'm so lost right now.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 14, 2010)

I liked the new model and MGS Rising, that's about it


----------



## Memos (Jun 14, 2010)

Perpetual Fail said:


> When is the Nintendo conference?





Suzuku said:


> When is Sony's press conference?



Both tomorrow.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jun 14, 2010)

The Boss said:


> ... that was the gayest shit ever. Best part was MGS Rising and Halo Reach.



Haters gonna hate 

NEW XBOX. I NO U WANT


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 14, 2010)

meh that was bad but the espn thing looks awesome


----------



## Akira (Jun 14, 2010)

Wow, what an underwhelming conference.


The new 360 looks like it's been dropped down some stairs as well.


----------



## Higawa (Jun 14, 2010)

Can someone gimme a schedule?

Wanne see sony


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 14, 2010)

Perpetual Fail said:


> When is the Nintendo conference?



Tomorrow 12:00 PM EST. Sony is at 3:00 PM EST on the same day.


----------



## Superior (Jun 14, 2010)

God, Microsoft is terrible.


----------



## geG (Jun 14, 2010)

HEY GUYS SORRY FOR MAKING YOU SIT THROUGH THAT BORING KINETIC SHIT

HERE HAVE A FREE XBOX


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 14, 2010)

What's the big deal to reveal the new system if everyone will be able to get later this week? It's not like its any different from the current XBOX except it's shiny and black. 

Everyone is riding the black bandwagon that PS3 started.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 14, 2010)

I hope I get to see Dragon Age 2 and Mass Effect 3 at the EA conference.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 14, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> Haters gonna hate
> 
> NEW XBOX. I NO U WANT



I want.. but my 360 still works perfectly.. so no point in getting excited about that.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 14, 2010)

I should have stopped  after Reach was shown. Oh well, time to do some actual shit now.


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2010)

I hope to see Elder Scrolls 5 at E3.


----------



## Memos (Jun 14, 2010)

I've never raged so hard at a conference, not even last year's Nintendo one. Yeah, this was worse than Cammie's stupid fucking snowboarding trip


----------



## Higawa (Jun 14, 2010)

so am I right nintendos confernce is 9am PDT time?

what time is that for me in germany 

7pm?


----------



## Awesome (Jun 14, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> Haters gonna hate
> 
> NEW XBOX. I NO U WANT



I no I want RROD


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 14, 2010)

Geg said:


> HEY GUYS SORRY FOR MAKING YOU SIT THROUGH THAT BORING KINETIC SHIT
> 
> HERE HAVE A FREE XBOX


lol M$                        .


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 14, 2010)

as bad as microsoft was i can see it being topped


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2010)

Kusuriuri said:


> I've never raged so hard at a conference, not even last year's Nintendo one. Yeah, this was worse than Cammie's stupid fucking snowboarding trip



I couldn't bring myself to rage.  

I sold my 360 and games to get an Intel i5-750 so this doesn't matter to me.


----------



## Vyse (Jun 14, 2010)

Higawa said:


> so am I right nintendos confernce is 9am PDT time?
> 
> what time is that for me in germany
> 
> 7pm?



Yep,     7pm.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 14, 2010)

Microsoft's press conference was woeful. 

Hopefully Sony can redeem E3 2010 for me.


----------



## Gomu Ningen (Jun 14, 2010)

Microsoft is terrible.  Bring on Sony damn it. 

Rising looked amazing.  I can't wait to cut down any and everything any which way I want.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 14, 2010)

Hidden HDD, matte finish, built in wifi. PS360


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 14, 2010)

Higawa said:


> so am I right nintendos confernce is 9am PDT time?
> 
> what time is that for me in germany
> 
> 7pm?



Yeah it`s 9am PDT. Umm I think 6 or 7, not sure. :S


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 14, 2010)

so does the new XBOX 360 better than the old one? i hear from some one it had a better cooling system,than the regular one.


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2010)

I'm annoyed that I didn't watch the World Cup and chose to watch this.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 14, 2010)

I hope Rising will NOT use Kenict.


----------



## Memos (Jun 14, 2010)

Ningen said:


> Microsoft is terrible.  Bring on Sony damn it.
> 
> Rising looked amazing.  *I can't wait to cut down any and everything any which way I want.*



Gonna get boring real fast, I think.


----------



## Higawa (Jun 14, 2010)

thanks oversoul

Geh mal ins ICQ oder so dann können wir morgen zusammen schauen^^


----------



## Akira (Jun 14, 2010)

When's the next one?


I need something that takes my mind off the worst e3 conference ever.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 14, 2010)

Akira said:


> When's the next one?
> 
> 
> I need something that takes my mind of the second worst e3 conference ever.



EA is next in about 2 hrs.


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2010)

Akira:  This was just bad.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 14, 2010)

Sony is gonna save it, the move is gonna look fuckin beast compared to that shit


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2010)

Nova said:


> Sony is gonna save it, the move is gonna look fuckin beast compared to that shit



You have high hopes.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 14, 2010)

Nova said:


> Sony is gonna save it, the move is gonna look fuckin beast compared to that shit



With that dildo in your hands Im pretty sure it will be superior.


----------



## Helix (Jun 14, 2010)

Was I the only one thinking that they could make a bunch of perverted porn games with Kinect?


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 14, 2010)

Nova said:


> Sony is gonna save it, the move is gonna look fuckin beast compared to that shit


oh, you mean that wiimote v.2?


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 14, 2010)

Nova said:


> Sony is gonna save it, the move is gonna look fuckin beast compared to that shit



or they will pimp out their bigger rip of  of the wii even more


----------



## Vyse (Jun 14, 2010)

Nova said:


> Sony is gonna save it, the move is gonna look fuckin beast compared to that shit



Unless they focus on casual BS as well.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 14, 2010)

Ningen said:


> Microsoft is terrible.  Bring on Sony damn it.
> 
> Rising looked amazing.  *I can't wait to cut down any and everything any which way I want.*



With Kinect.


----------



## Vyse (Jun 14, 2010)

Where can i watch the EA press confrence? On GT as well?

EDIT: Nvm, the weird guy just said it.


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2010)

Helix said:


> Was I the only one thinking that they could make a bunch of perverted porn games with Kinect?



They could.  

Now you can do your favorite celebrity with Kinect Stars!


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 14, 2010)

Going by what IGN said about Playstation Move it appears to actually be fun, doesn't appear to be a gimmick and even moreso SOCOM 4 using it is actually what RE4 for Wii and any gimmick shooter game is supposed to be. 

I'm sure Move is going to be amazing compared to this piece of crap. God

I'm so disappointed with these guys after this conference. Gears and Halo can't save it apparently.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 14, 2010)

Perpetual Fail said:


> I'm annoyed that I didn't watch the World Cup and chose to watch this.



I passed on my gym appointment.  :/


----------



## Memos (Jun 14, 2010)

ghstwrld said:


> I passed on my gym appointment.  :/



Now you'll never need to go to the gym again with the Kinect


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2010)

ghstwrld said:


> I passed on my gym appointment.  :/



I feel your pain.  

The future of fitness just is bleak in the living room.


----------



## Akira (Jun 14, 2010)

You don't need any pets either, you can just play with your Kinectimals!


----------



## Higawa (Jun 14, 2010)

Cant wait for kinect bycicle will you have to sit on one?


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2010)

Akira said:


> You don't need any pets either, you can just play with your Kinectimals!



Who needs a dog when to you have a digital tiger!!


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 14, 2010)

Akira said:


> You don't need any pets either, you can just play with your Kinectimals!



don't piss on the only decent thing they showed


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 14, 2010)

High point:


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> don't piss on the only decent thing they showed





It'll be decent if I could get a pet T-Rex.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 14, 2010)

Perpetual Fail said:


> It'll be decent if I could get a pet T-Rex.



probably will be in the dlc


----------



## geG (Jun 14, 2010)

The funny thing is I was kind of impressed when they first showed Kinect with that black guy demonstrating it. I thought it was neat how it could recognize you and you could use voice commands and stuff.

Then it just spiraled downward


----------



## Memos (Jun 14, 2010)

Geg said:


> The funny thing is I was kind of impressed when they first showed Kinect with that black guy demonstrating it. I thought it was neat how it could recognize you and you could use voice commands and stuff.
> 
> Then it just spiraled downward



Justin Bieber destroys everything


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2010)

Kusuriuri said:


> Justin Bieber destroys everything



I want Bieber to destroy himself.  

EDIT:  LOL the giogio emoticon sure is popular in this thread.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 14, 2010)

And what's up with concept trailer for that 300/Crytek game?

Are you fucking kidding me?


----------



## Akira (Jun 14, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> don't piss on the only decent thing they showed



Why not?


It was a shit conference with mostly shit games which will most likely play terribly. I was never a believer in Kinect/Natal and this conference just totally, utterly cemented it's crapness.


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 14, 2010)

I just realized, they're trying to run away from that shitty conference, but no one escapes from Milo...


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2010)

ghstwrld said:


> And what's up with concept trailer for that 300/Crytek game?
> 
> Are you fucking kidding me?



They should stick to Crysis.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 14, 2010)

I hope to god Sony shows a trailer for inFAMOUS 2 tomorrow


----------



## The Boss (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2010)

I saw no reason to show Kinect at E3.  

Do casual gamers go to E3 in large numbers?


----------



## Memos (Jun 14, 2010)

Those games were hardcore 

What are you on?


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2010)

Kusuriuri said:


> Those games were hardcore
> 
> What are you on?



My grandmother sure would be challenged to beat those games.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 14, 2010)

Being a Xbox owner... after the M$ conference... feels bad man.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jun 14, 2010)

Consumer -"So what's the price on the Kinec-
Microsoft -"HERE'S A FREE 360 SLIM!"
Consumer -"SOLD! "


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 14, 2010)

Perpetual Fail said:


> I saw no reason to show Kinect at E3.
> 
> Do casual gamers go to E3 in large numbers?



iam not gonna say it didn't suck ass but  if your gonna be releasing   a huge new  tech upgrade to your system that is  in some ways a new console in of its self why wouldn't you show it at "gaming mecca"

that's just good business


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Being a Xbox owner... after the M$ conference... feels bad man.



So glad I sold mine and solely became a PC gamer.


----------



## Memos (Jun 14, 2010)

So glad I own a 360 so I can get Halo: Reach, Gears 3 and so on and completely and utterly ignore Kinect


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 14, 2010)

Perpetual Fail said:


> So glad I sold mine and solely became a PC gamer.



i had to make  a chose between having my pc be for  porn or games....i made the right choice


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2010)

> why wouldn't you show it at "gaming mecca"



Ninety percent of the people that will buy it will never have seen E3.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 14, 2010)

No joke. 

My stomach is literally churning after that conference. I can't believe that happened. Why Microsoft, why? 

Any predictions for Sony and Nintendo besides beating Mircosoft? 
*
Sony - *Infamous 2, PS Move, exclusive bombs dropped? Tekken vs SF? Last Guardian? 
*Nintendo - *New Zelda, New Donkey Kong and ect


----------



## bigduo209 (Jun 14, 2010)

MS just won the casual audience, they got ESPN, video chat, Wii-like mini-games, and new shiny 360. Gaming with a controller will be obsolete after this generation... and I'm fucking pissed about it too

I *really *hope Sony has some good gaming-centric stuff up their sleeves, or else they'll look weak as hell.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 14, 2010)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> Consumer -"So what's the price on the Kinec-
> Microsoft -"HERE'S A FREE 360 SLIM!"
> Consumer -"SOLD! "



Exactly!  

$150+?


----------



## Velocity (Jun 14, 2010)

Kusuriuri said:


> So glad I own a 360 so I can get Halo: Reach, Gears 3 and so on and completely and utterly ignore Kinect



The only good part of Microsoft's Keynote was Rising and Gears 3.


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2010)

Kusuriuri said:


> So glad I own a 360 so I can get Halo: Reach, Gears 3 and so on and completely and utterly ignore Kinect



No game on 360 interests me.  :ho


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 14, 2010)

i expect the trend form last year to continue where its the third party developers who make the big announcements


----------



## The Boss (Jun 14, 2010)

Kusuriuri said:


> So glad I own a 360 so I can get Halo: Reach, Gears 3 and so on and completely and utterly ignore Kinect


I might get Kinect. Might. Depends on the price. Not for the games.. but to watch movies. Just like the PS3. 



Perpetual Fail said:


> So glad I sold mine and solely became a PC gamer.


----------



## Vyse (Jun 14, 2010)

Sony:Last Guardian and FFvsXIII and lots of casual crap.

Nintendo: Who cares?


----------



## Velocity (Jun 14, 2010)

The Boss said:


> I might get Kinect. Might. Depends on the price.



Why? It's lame as fuck. Actually, that's insulting "fuck".


----------



## Memos (Jun 14, 2010)

Lyra said:


> The only good part of Microsoft's Keynote was Rising and Gears 3.


I will have to see more of Rising.

Gears 3 was more of Gears and that's great. Nothing new.


Perpetual Fail said:


> No game on 360 interests me.  :ho


Ah, fair enough.

---

I hate to admit it, but MS are going to do so damn well out of Kinect


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 14, 2010)

Perpetual Fail said:


> Ninety percent of the people that will buy it will never have seen E3.



by that logic Nintendo shouldn't have a press conference at all


----------



## The Boss (Jun 14, 2010)

Lyra said:


> Why? It's lame as fuck. Actually, that's insulting "fuck".



To watch Movies.  So I don't have to use a controller.


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 14, 2010)

bigduo209 said:


> MS just won the casual audience, they got ESPN, video chat, Wii-like mini-games, and new shiny 360. *Gaming with a controller will be obsolete after this generation... and I'm fucking pissed about it too*
> I *really *hope Sony has some good stuff up their sleeves, or else they'll look weak as hell.



Haha..no.

Flailing like a retard does not fit the mood when you are playing RPG's,racers,shooters e.t.c.

We are still a long way until we shall see Minority Report tech!


----------



## Velocity (Jun 14, 2010)

Kusuriuri said:


> I will have to see more of Rising.
> 
> Gears 3 was more of Gears and that's great. Nothing new.



Gears 3 had one major flaw in what they showed us... The enemy designs were awesome, but let down by what looked like terrible gameplay. 

As for Rising, I want one of those sword-proof tables.


----------



## Memos (Jun 14, 2010)

The Boss said:


> I might get Kinect. Might. Depends on the price. Not for the games.. but to watch movies. Just like the PS3.


I bet it's gonna be very expensive. At least you get Wii Sports with it.


Lyra said:


> Why? It's lame as fuck. Actually, that's insulting "fuck".


So proud of you right now


----------



## Higawa (Jun 14, 2010)

I have my pc for good mulitplayer games and porn
and a wii

I dont need more :33

Also own a psp and laptop for bed


----------



## Memos (Jun 14, 2010)

The Boss said:


> To watch Movies.  So I don't have to use a controller.


Are you trolling me?


Lyra said:


> Gears 3 had one major flaw in what they showed us... The enemy designs were awesome, but let down by what looked like terrible gameplay.
> 
> As for Rising, I want one of those sword-proof tables.


It seemed okay to me. I don't think the players showcasing it were all that good 

I am so reluctant to say I liked Rising. I have to see more


----------



## The Boss (Jun 14, 2010)

No troll bro.. just very disappointed.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 14, 2010)

Lyra said:


> Gears 3 had one major flaw in what they showed us... The enemy designs were awesome, but let down by what looked like terrible gameplay.
> 
> As for Rising, I want one of those sword-proof tables.


The Gamefinformer article talked about greater gameplay and apparently there will be more videos about the game this E3. There wasn't enough to see really. The people playing it sucked.


----------



## Vyse (Jun 14, 2010)

Gametrailers isn't working. 

I need to see DA2


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 14, 2010)

so any links to watch it again I missed quite abit


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 14, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> so any links to watch it again I missed quite abit



You didn't miss nothing!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-n0kEjwcdnU[/YOUTUBE]


Maybe this..


----------



## Velocity (Jun 14, 2010)

Kusuriuri said:


> It seemed okay to me. I don't think the players showcasing it were all that good



Oh, that always happens. Even with Call of Duty, the people playing the game sucked. Don't understand why they can't get decent gamers in or something, y'know?



> I am so reluctant to say I liked Rising. I have to see more



It has a robot ninja slicing through robots and people in slowmo. My only sadness is that I fear it'll simply be a reminder of how unequally awesome Guns of the Patriots was.


----------



## geG (Jun 14, 2010)

Oversoul said:


> Sony:Last Guardian and FFvsXIII and lots of casual crap.



They'll probably focus more on FFXIV since it's still scheduled to come out this year and Versus XIII isn't on Square's list of games. Hopefully it'll show up as a surprise or something


----------



## bigduo209 (Jun 14, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Haha..no.
> 
> *Flailing like a retard does not fit the mood when you are playing RPG's,racers,shooters e.t.c.
> 
> We are still a long way until we shall see Minority Report tech!*



Tell that shit to casual gamers, because they don't care. It sucks since self-aware gamers are the minority, and the stupid/careless ones are the majority. Microsoft are shifting to the entertainment/Wii-gamer crowd, they're puling a Sarah Palin and people are going eating it up crazy.

If Nintendo proved one thing, it's that casual gaming audience is bigger than us. We're just officially along for the train-ride until we get thrown off.

Sure it's a pessimistic way of looking things, but it doesn't make any of what I've said less than true.


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 14, 2010)

bigduo209 said:


> Tell that shit to casual gamers, because they don't care. It sucks since self-aware gamers are the minority, and the stupid/careless ones are the majority. Microsoft are shifting to the entertainment/Wii-gamer crowd, they're puling a Sarah Palin and people are going eating it up crazy.
> 
> If Nintendo proved one thing, it's that casual gaming audience is bigger than us. We're just officially along for the train-ride until we get thrown off.
> 
> Sure it's a pessimistic way of looking things, but it doesn't make any of what I've said less than true.



Do you really think you are going to play a decent shooter or RPG with that kind of controls?

So if indeed they will go this way,they will essentially cut their own fanbase that made them rich and famous,the same ones that bought Halo and Call of Duty like it was free porn..sprinkled with gold..and cake.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 14, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> You didn't miss nothing!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-n0kEjwcdnU[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



I missed everything after rising till OMG SPORTS


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 14, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I missed everything after rising till OMG SPORTS



Well..you just missed Wii HD and what appears to be a black VCR..


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 14, 2010)

PLAY THAT FUNKY MUSIC WHITE BOY!


----------



## DragonTiger (Jun 14, 2010)

I was hoping they'd show off RB3 during Microsoft's conference 

Dammit. Now I'll miss it being shown at the EA conference. Stupid work.....


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 14, 2010)

LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL   Just get a Wii.


----------



## Vyse (Jun 14, 2010)

Now, seriously. Can someone link me to EA's conference?


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 14, 2010)

Oversoul said:


> Now, seriously. Can someone link me to EA's conference?






Only a couple of minutes remaining..


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 14, 2010)

Heard Sessler is shitting all over Kinect.


----------



## DragonTiger (Jun 14, 2010)

All three of them were

And I completely agreed with them.


----------



## Memos (Jun 14, 2010)

Lyra said:


> Oh, that always happens. Even with Call of Duty, the people playing the game sucked. Don't understand why they can't get decent gamers in or something, y'know?
> 
> 
> 
> It has a robot ninja slicing through robots and people in slowmo. My only sadness is that I fear it'll simply be a reminder of how unequally awesome Guns of the Patriots was.



Slicing through things is gonna get real old real quick, methinks.

I want to re-play MGS4 now


----------



## The World (Jun 14, 2010)

Haters gonna hate.

Cutters gonna cut.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 14, 2010)

A lot of this E3 stuff looks lame. :taichou


----------



## Velocity (Jun 14, 2010)

Kusuriuri said:


> Slicing through things is gonna get real old real quick, methinks.
> 
> I want to re-play MGS4 now



Well, that depends entirely on how it's done. I doubt all the slicing and dicing will be slowmo. I'd quite like it if the control style were similar to MGS2's swordfighting controls.

Oh, and update the title. EA's keynote starts in less than twenty minutes.


----------



## Memos (Jun 14, 2010)

Lyra said:


> Well, that depends entirely on how it's done. I doubt all the slicing and dicing will be slowmo. I'd quite like it if the control style were similar to MGS2's swordfighting controls.
> 
> Oh, and update the title. EA's keynote starts in less than twenty minutes.



Can you imagine if the slicing is controlled by sixaxis


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 14, 2010)

Go shawty, it's yo birfday!


----------



## Velocity (Jun 14, 2010)

Kusuriuri said:


> Can you imagine if the slicing is controlled by sixaxis



That... Would be terrible. If I hear about Move support, either, rage will I.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 14, 2010)

I want my own skittles

slow mo tiger ftw


----------



## Vyse (Jun 14, 2010)

The conference is starting. DA2


----------



## The World (Jun 14, 2010)

Donkey Show said:


> Go shawty, it's yo birfday!



I didn't know he was from the Jersey Shore. *fistpumps*


----------



## geG (Jun 14, 2010)

Donkey Show said:


> Heard Sessler is shitting all over Kinect.



Haha, what did he/they say?


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 14, 2010)

Oversoul said:


> The conference is starting. DA2



What?


----------



## The Boss (Jun 14, 2010)

COME ON EA! GIVE ME DA2 AND ME3!!!!


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 14, 2010)

Geg said:


> Haha, what did he/they say?



basically they  showed a lack of imaginations  with the  wiisports games and he wanted to know were the fuck milo was


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 14, 2010)

LINKAGE damnit


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 14, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> and he wanted to know were the fuck milo was


This. Seriously, Molyneux, did you abandon Milo?


----------



## The World (Jun 14, 2010)

The Boss said:


> COME ON EA! GIVE ME DA2 AND ME3!!!!



*Rubs magic lamp*


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 14, 2010)

The Boss said:


> COME ON EA! GIVE ME DA2 AND ME3!!!!



i don't expect nay thing for me3

maybe announcing episodic DLC but that's about it

at the most  it might be a teaser


----------



## Toffeeman (Jun 14, 2010)

Do you think EA will have anything Valve-related in their conference? Being their publisher and all?


----------



## The World (Jun 14, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> i don't expect nay thing for me3
> 
> maybe announcing episodic DLC but that's about it
> 
> at the most  it might be a teaser


Liara playable DLC! :33


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 14, 2010)

Please please..at least a trailer for ME3..and maybe some gameplay for DA2!


----------



## The Boss (Jun 14, 2010)

A teaser of ME3 or DA2... I dont give a darn. Just give me something!


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 14, 2010)

The Boss said:


> A teaser of ME3 or DA2... I dont give a darn. Just give me something!



*crosses fingers for Jade  Empire 2*


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 14, 2010)

fuck EA I want more skittles


----------



## The Boss (Jun 14, 2010)

Has it started? Anyone got a link?


----------



## Memos (Jun 14, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Has it started? Anyone got a link?





Just starting


----------



## Toffeeman (Jun 14, 2010)

This started yet? It's just turned the hour and my stream hasn't started..


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 14, 2010)

Is EA trolling us right now? All i hear is shit music


----------



## The Boss (Jun 14, 2010)

My shit wont load!!


----------



## Toffeeman (Jun 14, 2010)

Announcer giving audience tips on staying alive.


----------



## Jade (Jun 14, 2010)

I think 5 more minutes.


----------



## Vyse (Jun 14, 2010)

5 more minutes.


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 14, 2010)

ExoSkel said:


> Is EA trolling us right now? All i hear is shit music



Video feed shall start in about 5 minutes eh?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 14, 2010)

I just got some airplane instructions

"LOL TAKE A LOOK AROUND AND FIND THE EXITS"

"damn it why didn't they tell me that during the microsoft conference"


----------



## Memos (Jun 14, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I just got some airplane instructions
> 
> "LOL TAKE A LOOK AROUND AND FIND THE EXITS"
> 
> "damn it why didn't they tell me that during the microsoft conference"



MS doesn't care about your health, just your money.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 14, 2010)

Kusuriuri said:


> MS doesn't care about your health, just your money.



UNTRUE

they want us to be fit

your avatar proves it

:ho

or they want us to be retarded

mmmm


----------



## The Boss (Jun 14, 2010)

DA2 and ME2 plz EA! :WOW


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 14, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> UNTRUE
> 
> they want us to be fit
> 
> ...



Hmm..so are they only going to make games which can only be won if you are extremely fit? 

Really? 

Like it wouldn't be simpler to go outside and just..you know..walk,run e.t.c.


----------



## Jade (Jun 14, 2010)

It's starting!!!!


----------



## Memos (Jun 14, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> UNTRUE
> 
> they want us to be fit
> 
> ...





The Boss said:


> DA2 and ME2 plz EA! :WOW


Wanna bet that you won't get them? 

STARTED!!


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 14, 2010)

...what dose Ea stand for?


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 14, 2010)

ITS STARTING NOW


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 14, 2010)

Electronic Arts!



And it's starting!!!


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 14, 2010)

With Ps3 and Xbox 360 having motion controls now Nintendo is in a sticky situation. I don't even know what to say really cause I didn't think Sony and Mircosoft would copy Nintendo....wait what am i talking about it was inevitable, I just hope Nintendo has prepared for this.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 14, 2010)

Time to steal the show EA.


----------



## Vyse (Jun 14, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> ...what dose Ea stand for?



Electronic Arts.


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 14, 2010)

So..the trailer for Need for Speed:World!?

Edit:

Hot Pursuit??!?!? 


What?


----------



## Memos (Jun 14, 2010)

Canute87 said:


> With Ps3 and Xbox 360 having motion controls now Nintendo is in a sticky situation. I don't even know what to say really cause I didn't think Sony and Mircosoft would copy Nintendo....wait what am i talking about it was inevitable, I just hope Nintendo has prepared for this.



Vitality Sensor, friend


----------



## Jade (Jun 14, 2010)

Wow, wasn't expecting that. Cool.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 14, 2010)

Oversoul said:


> Electronic Arts.



thanks i  knew it was some thing like that


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 14, 2010)

FUCK YEAH NEED FOR SPEED HOT PURSUIT 

Now, is it just me or does anyone one else want a new Burnout


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 14, 2010)

BUGATTI COP OMGWTF


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 14, 2010)

Why does that presenter look like a hobo from Blade Runner?


----------



## Vyse (Jun 14, 2010)

I don't really care about NFS. But Ea has already beaten Microsoft conference-wise. Everything looks more professional


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 14, 2010)

Well..at least the sensation of speed is definetly present..


----------



## Vyse (Jun 14, 2010)

And now I do care about NFS. This looks awesome.


----------



## Jade (Jun 14, 2010)

DEAD SPACE


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 14, 2010)

Dead space 2 FUCKYHEAH!!


----------



## Vyse (Jun 14, 2010)

10 games.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 14, 2010)

DEAD SPAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACE


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 14, 2010)

Fuck yeah.

No extra talk..just games.

Can't believe that this man actually made EA awesome.


----------



## Sesha (Jun 14, 2010)

Come on, EA. Give us a new SSX, in the name of Jeebus.

Edit: Goddamit, this shit isn't loading.


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 14, 2010)

Kill it with fire!!!


----------



## Memos (Jun 14, 2010)

Isaac just went full Kratos on that little freak


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 14, 2010)

Damn, that guy is getting rapped.


----------



## The World (Jun 14, 2010)

DAT DEADSPACE! ATASS


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 14, 2010)

My eyes scream with delight at the graphics..


----------



## Vyse (Jun 14, 2010)

Man, I'll never go to space.


----------



## Jade (Jun 14, 2010)

DAMN! Jan 25th. Can't wait


----------



## Memos (Jun 14, 2010)

That looked amazing 

No giogio's here.


----------



## Higawa (Jun 14, 2010)

Dead Space pek


----------



## Vyse (Jun 14, 2010)

FPS, yaaaaaawn


----------



## Sesha (Jun 14, 2010)

oh boy, first-person shooters

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 14, 2010)

Medal of Honor..


----------



## Sesha (Jun 14, 2010)

Medal of BONER


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 14, 2010)

It's Modern Warfare.... I mean Medal of Honor.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 14, 2010)

lol 24 players demo


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 14, 2010)

wait DS on PS3?

and I lolled at the fact that this had more cheering for those 2 games than the entire microsoft conference


----------



## Memos (Jun 14, 2010)

This could be very interesting


----------



## Vyse (Jun 14, 2010)

ok, I'm impressed


----------



## Memos (Jun 14, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> wait DS on PS3?
> 
> and I lolled at the fact that this had more cheering for those 2 games than the entire microsoft conference



DS was on the PS3 as well.


----------



## Jade (Jun 14, 2010)

Goo 24 man demo!


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 14, 2010)

Okay,okay just let us see it!


----------



## The World (Jun 14, 2010)

Aurora said:


> DAMN! Jan 25th. Can't wait



Gamestop says Jan. 31 and Amazon says March. 

Why is it coming out so late? Didn't the first one come out in October? I am disappoint.


----------



## Vyse (Jun 14, 2010)

Fat guy wins.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 14, 2010)

BLACK NAIL POLISH?


----------



## Higawa (Jun 14, 2010)

Omg how they pwn microsoft 


Also live feed + skype = my internet over kill


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 14, 2010)

Well..it looks just like all the other gazillion "MODERN" war shooters..


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 14, 2010)

looks meh, it's essentially Modern Warfare


----------



## Memos (Jun 14, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Well..it looks just like all the other gazillion "MODERN" war shooters..



Yeah, even the map looked exactly like that one CoD4 map :/


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 14, 2010)

LOL @ New Divide


----------



## Vyse (Jun 14, 2010)

Omg Linkin Park is everywhere nowadays.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 14, 2010)

and lol KNIFE

THAT SOLDIER IS A SPY


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 14, 2010)

To me it looks like Battlefield Bad Company multiplayer minus the giant map.


----------



## Sesha (Jun 14, 2010)

Gun Club? Seriously?

Oh lawd.


----------



## Higawa (Jun 14, 2010)

Oversoul said:


> Omg Linkin Park is everywhere nowadays.



Yeah but with the same song sadly

they used to had better ones


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 14, 2010)

lol at country song


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 14, 2010)

Wtf..redneck rock?


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 14, 2010)

YEAH CHECK OUT THIS GAME THAT IS EXACTLY LIKE MW2

Crowd "YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH"


----------



## Sesha (Jun 14, 2010)

Enlist today at the National Rifle Ass- I mean, Gun Club.


----------



## MuNaZ (Jun 14, 2010)

go go register in more things... why? because it's cool...


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 14, 2010)

Wow,what weak applause for the Gun Club lady..


----------



## Sesha (Jun 14, 2010)

WAR. GUNS.

pewpewpew


----------



## Vyse (Jun 14, 2010)

Uh sports ..Bring on the RPG'S GODDAMMIT


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 14, 2010)

At least it's MMA...


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 14, 2010)

Oh god..the MMA craze has conquered even gaming? 


All crazy,rafined fighters and rare styles..and it all ends the same.

Two sweaty guys on the floor punching eachother's balls..


----------



## Sesha (Jun 14, 2010)

Oh boy, EA Sports. Come on.

SSX SSX SSX


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 14, 2010)

ExoSkel said:


> *Shit* it's MMA...



Fixed for you


----------



## Vyse (Jun 14, 2010)

No I never wanted that


----------



## Sesha (Jun 14, 2010)

EA Live Broadcast

Desperately trying to be cool and witty.


----------



## MuNaZ (Jun 14, 2010)

no publish on facebook? it clearly fails


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 14, 2010)

Don't know if want..


Edit:

NOOOOOOOO!!!!


INTERACTIVE FITNESS!!!


CURSE YOU WIIIIIII !!!


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 14, 2010)

oh no it starts....


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 14, 2010)

it has begun... once again.


----------



## The World (Jun 14, 2010)

Stop trying to make gamers get off their couch and lose weight .....


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 14, 2010)

EA


WHY

WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## MuNaZ (Jun 14, 2010)

must stay awake....


----------



## The World (Jun 14, 2010)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 14, 2010)

The World said:


> Stop trying to make gamers get off their couch and lose weight Nintendo.....



Is it so wrong that Nintendo wants there gamers ot get laid?

Get laid = more children = more Nintendo fans.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 14, 2010)

NO NOT MORE KINECT BULLSHIT


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 14, 2010)

The return of Kinect


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 14, 2010)

Oh God..so boriiiinnnngggg...


Bring the freaking RPG's and adventures and action!


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 14, 2010)

this is gonna be a running theme through E3.....


----------



## Vyse (Jun 14, 2010)

Kinect automatically destroys every conference.


----------



## Sesha (Jun 14, 2010)

feel the excitement


----------



## MuNaZ (Jun 14, 2010)

yes let's publish everything online...


----------



## Memos (Jun 14, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> this is gonna be a running theme through E3.....



It's somehow gonna get into the Sony conference


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 14, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> this is gonna be a running theme through E3.....



Since when the heck did gaming go from a guy with a controller in hand to companies selling people health programs?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 14, 2010)

fuck madden

honestly fuck it


----------



## Jade (Jun 14, 2010)

They used the Gus Johnson call. I love them.

But still Madden's always the same thing.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 14, 2010)

is it me

or did the guy on the cover look like he had a HUEG white dong?


----------



## Reksveks (Jun 14, 2010)

As a UK gamer, i don't give a darn about Madden.

Kinect looks good, however there needs to be both games for the casual and the hardcore gamers for it to be a success. It is a shit load better than the wii 2.0 that is the playstation move.

I think Microsoft have started E3 pretty well though


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 14, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Since when the heck did gaming go from a guy with a controller in hand to companies selling people health programs?



when the Wii-k Was announced


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 14, 2010)

Reksveks said:


> I think Microsoft have started E3 pretty well though



on paper yes, in actual presentation......


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 14, 2010)

The MMA looks exciting. I must admit.


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 14, 2010)

Okay,okay enough EA SPORTS..GTFO nao!


----------



## Sesha (Jun 14, 2010)

Wow, game plans. Actually playing a game is lame. Making game plans is where the fun is at!


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 14, 2010)

God of War 4: fall of the Simms


----------



## Sesha (Jun 14, 2010)

Ooh, philosophizing on free will and Greek mythology. The Sims 3 is deep shit.


----------



## Vyse (Jun 14, 2010)

I just heard BioWare


----------



## Reksveks (Jun 14, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> on paper yes, in actual presentation......



I don't have or didn't have high hope for Microsoft, so anything that isn't really a failure is a positive point for me but hopefully there is the game out there for Kinect to force me to buy the X360 slim and play that instead of my PS3.


----------



## Jade (Jun 14, 2010)

It's a lecture.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 14, 2010)

Reksveks said:


> I don't have or didn't have high hope for Microsoft, so anything that isn't really a failure is a positive point for me but hopefully there is the game out there for Kinect to force me to buy the X360 slim and play that instead of my PS3.



the star wars game might have potential...


----------



## Sesha (Jun 14, 2010)

Now it's neuroscience. Slow down, bucko.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 14, 2010)

When did this become a philosophy class?


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 14, 2010)

Wow..free will and the emergence of AI? 

Cylons are coming?


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 14, 2010)

no sims 3 on pc? Fail


----------



## Sesha (Jun 14, 2010)

Actually, if they did have "free will", ruining their little lives would be all the more fun.


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 14, 2010)

Oh look..the ones who ran from the evil empire of Kotick..


----------



## Jade (Jun 14, 2010)

Crysis....:/


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 14, 2010)

CRYSIS 2 BABY!!


----------



## Vyse (Jun 14, 2010)

Another FPS? Screw you, EA.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 14, 2010)

crysis is different

its awesome because it always goes over the top with graphics


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 14, 2010)

Well..Crysis 2 was inevitable I guess.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 14, 2010)

Meh. You need DX11 in order to fully experience the real Crysis.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 14, 2010)

METAL GEAR IN MAH CRYSIS?


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 14, 2010)

That shit doesnt look anything like metal gear


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 14, 2010)

They made Crysis look pretty damn dull and generic.


----------



## Memos (Jun 14, 2010)

That looked pretty good.


----------



## Reksveks (Jun 14, 2010)

That 2-legged mech looks pretty Generic


----------



## Jade (Jun 14, 2010)

More shooters. I want RPG's but oh well.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 14, 2010)

THEY RIPPED OFF METAL GEAR!


----------



## Vyse (Jun 14, 2010)

Another shooter?


----------



## Sesha (Jun 14, 2010)

People Can Fly!

Cliff Blesznasfjsjnasj...


----------



## Furious George (Jun 14, 2010)

Crysis 2 looks feeble. 

No more FPS's. Please.


----------



## Jade (Jun 14, 2010)

You can do all sort's of "cool shit' in Bulletstorm.


----------



## Lucius (Jun 14, 2010)

i don't really like cliffy b. but he was the best speaker so far.

i'm hoping for some crazy japanese speaker in the sony conference tomorrow.^^


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 14, 2010)

Holy shit graphics..

Edit: 

It reminds me of Dark Messiah of Might and Magic..there too were all kinds of environmental damage you coud dish onto poor bastards.

And by that  I mean that the levels were littered with deathtraps for your enemies.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 14, 2010)

and lol

I AM TRYING TO ACT AND SOUND SERIOUS

and THIS IS SPARTA kick ftw


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 14, 2010)

Wow, this game couldn't be more cheesy with the voice overs.


----------



## Vyse (Jun 14, 2010)

Did he just say dick?


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 14, 2010)

The cheese..oh God..the cheese..


----------



## Jade (Jun 14, 2010)

Oversoul said:


> Did he just say dick?


"Giant Dick"

I might have to get this game  the one liners.


----------



## Sesha (Jun 14, 2010)

They could have had me when they said the characters were engaging or whatever. All I hear is more cursing and testosterone-fueled macho bravado.


----------



## Vyse (Jun 14, 2010)

Someone was booing


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 14, 2010)

yeah they sure liketalking about dicks

and MEGA CHARGED

and it reeks serious sam


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 14, 2010)

Finally BIOWAREEE!!!!


----------



## Sesha (Jun 14, 2010)

GRR GIANT DICK CHICKEN SUCK SHIT


----------



## MuNaZ (Jun 14, 2010)

OLD REPUBLIC!!!!


----------



## Higawa (Jun 14, 2010)

the lady looks like sith defo!!!


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 14, 2010)

I WANT BULLETSTORM! FUCK EVERYTHING ELSE!


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 14, 2010)

I always lol at the sounds effects

PEW PEW WHOOP WHOOP

and I lolled at the first sith the soldier tackles

he goes WHOOOW


----------



## Vyse (Jun 14, 2010)

Did he really charge at a Sith with a light saber without a weapon in his hand?


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 14, 2010)

Sesha said:


> They could have had me when they said the characters were engaging or whatever. All I hear is more cursing and testosterone-fueled macho bravado.



It was a joke. it's all tongue-in-cheek.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 14, 2010)

Oversoul said:


> Did he really charge at someone with a light saber without a weapon in his hand?



he is that GAR


----------



## Sesha (Jun 14, 2010)

HADOUKEN!!


----------



## Velocity (Jun 14, 2010)

Oversoul said:


> Did he really charge at a Sith with a light saber without a weapon in his hand?



That's how real men fight Sith.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 14, 2010)

shit was awesome


----------



## Higawa (Jun 14, 2010)

hadouken confirmed :33

Ken will be on dark side!


----------



## Sesha (Jun 14, 2010)

The trailer was cool, but I wish we got some actual gameplay as well.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 14, 2010)

It was all sports, gimmicks, and shooters. This is a fucking disaster.


----------



## Toffeeman (Jun 14, 2010)

Ok... are *ANY* big reveals gonna happen this year?!


----------



## Jade (Jun 14, 2010)

Toffeeman said:


> Ok... are *ANY* big reveals gonna happen this year?!


Probably not.


----------



## Sesha (Jun 14, 2010)

Hurray, no SSX.

Thanks again, EA. Always a pleasure.


----------



## Vyse (Jun 14, 2010)

So neither Dragon Age 2 nor ME3 in that conference. FFFFFF- 

I hate EA


----------



## The Boss (Jun 14, 2010)

.


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 14, 2010)

It's starting to look like this big and hyped E3 is going to be a total dissapointment..

Maybe Sony can save this..maybe.

Also that trailer was godwin!


----------



## Lucius (Jun 14, 2010)

old republic trailer was awesome! i thought it would end like 2-3 times but it kept going and stayed awesome !


----------



## Vyse (Jun 14, 2010)

The Boss said:


> .



That sums it up perfectly.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 14, 2010)

ME3 and Dragon Age 2 = Bioware conference


----------



## Aman (Jun 14, 2010)

Were you all streaming it on IGN? Does the full screen view work for you?


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 14, 2010)

when is ubi conference?


----------



## The Boss (Jun 14, 2010)

ExoSkel said:


> ME3 and Dragon Age 2 = Bioware conference



Bioware doesn't have a conference. DO they?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 14, 2010)

so what is the next conference


----------



## Cochise (Jun 14, 2010)

I wasn't terribly impressed by the Move, although it is a step up above a Wii, several steps up actually. Might like it when I get to use it, but right now the Wii has left me horribly scarred when I think of motion gaming.


----------



## Toffeeman (Jun 14, 2010)

Ubisoft. Couple hours away.


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 14, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Bioware doesn't have a conference. DO they?



Nope.

Not yet at least..


Buuuuttt..they could announce it at PAX I think.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 14, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Bioware doesn't have a conference. DO they?


I swear I saw the Bioware list with DA2 and ME3 somewhere.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 14, 2010)

Only game I'm buying is Bulletstorm. Piss on the rest.


----------



## Vyse (Jun 14, 2010)

I want Square Enix to reveal Kingdom Hearts 3 for next gen consoles. If that doesn't happen E3 officially sucks ass.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 14, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> It's starting to look like this big and hyped E3 is going to be a total dissapointment..



Meh. Its just the first day.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 14, 2010)

Ubi conference starts at 8pm eastern time.


----------



## Higawa (Jun 14, 2010)

Ubisoft is in 2 hours and 30minutes 

that sadly is 3am my time but fuck it nothing to do anyway


----------



## Toffeeman (Jun 14, 2010)

I just wanted to see Gabe Newell, but I've just now been "reliably informed" that he isn't even there..

Being trolled sucks..


----------



## Vyse (Jun 14, 2010)

Higawa said:


> Ubisoft is in 2 hours and 30minutes
> 
> that sadly is 3am my time but fuck it nothing to do anyway



Yes, same here.


----------



## Reksveks (Jun 14, 2010)

I'm kinda annoyed at Sqaure Enix, there better be a surprise or there is no real point of them turning up at E3 this year


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 14, 2010)

No ME3 and DA2.


----------



## Proxy (Jun 14, 2010)

MGS: Rising was a highlight, thus far, in my opinion.


----------



## Vyse (Jun 14, 2010)

Er .. Didn't EA brag about a new 3D title they were going to reveal? Did they just forget about it or something?


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 14, 2010)

Oversoul said:


> Er .. Didn't EA brag about a new 3D title they were going to reveal? Did they just forget about it or something?


Crysis 2?


----------



## Vyse (Jun 14, 2010)

ExoSkel said:


> Crysis 2?



Meh, whatever.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 14, 2010)

Sony and Nintendo have to save E3. 

I'm going to honestly pray some BOB-OMB shells are released.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 14, 2010)

What does David Beckham think so far?


----------



## The World (Jun 14, 2010)

Cyckness said:


> Meh. Its just the first day.



The first day actually starts tomorrow I think.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 14, 2010)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Sony and Nintendo have to save E3.
> 
> I'm going to honestly pray some BOB-OMB shells are released.


nintendo won't save shit unless they reveal new zelda. My prediction is that nintendo conference is going to bomb just like they did last year.


----------



## R00t_Decision (Jun 14, 2010)

Guys just like last year Game Trailers has the best video, and conference feeds and already has e3 MS conference up, just like last year.

I have tabs on IGN, Gametrailers and Gamespot.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 14, 2010)

ExoSkel said:


> nintendo won't save shit unless they reveal new zelda.



They will though. 

And even if they don't they still have Metroid the Other M.... which I'm not really excited for but a lot of people are.


----------



## Lucius (Jun 14, 2010)

Donkey Show said:


> What does David Beckham think so far?



i need to search neogaf. there must be a .gif of that scene


----------



## Man in Black (Jun 14, 2010)

BulletStorm looks amazing.

And tomorrow Nintendo is revealing the MEGATON BOMB that is the 3DS so they will save this years E3.


----------



## Adonis (Jun 14, 2010)

Am I the only one who thinks it's a shame Microsoft is still pimping Halo at this point?

Just let some shit die.

And lol @ banking on Nintendo. Unless they reveal yet another Zelda or Super Mario Galaxy 3, it will shit all over itself like last year.

Sony, ball's in your court.


----------



## Man in Black (Jun 14, 2010)

Adonis said:


> Am I the only one who thinks it's a shame Microsoft is still pimping Halo at this point?
> 
> Just let some shit die.
> 
> ...


The 3DS is gonna shit all over anything shown at E3 this year.


----------



## Cochise (Jun 14, 2010)

Oversoul said:


> I want Square Enix to reveal Kingdom Hearts 3 for next gen consoles. If that doesn't happen E3 officially sucks ass.



I would totally cream my pants.

Is there any chance of that whatsoever?


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 14, 2010)

Man in Black said:


> And tomorrow Nintendo is revealing the MEGATON BOMB that is the 3DS so they will save this years E3.



Can't wait to fondle it tomorrow, if possible.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 14, 2010)

Somebody give me a livestream pls.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 14, 2010)

Cochise said:


> I would totally cream my pants.
> 
> Is there any chance of that whatsoever?



No. 

KH guys are working on FFvsXIII.


----------



## Adonis (Jun 14, 2010)

Man in Black said:


> The 3DS is gonna shit all over anything shown at E3 this year.



Ugh, I forgot about that. 

If a handheld is the saving grace of the year, God help this generation.

Can't wait for this fucking 3D gimmick to die, too.


----------



## Man in Black (Jun 14, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> Somebody give me a livestream pls.




Ubisoft is at 8 PM EST and Activision is at 9 PM EST.


----------



## The World (Jun 14, 2010)

Donkey Show said:


> Can't wait to fondle it tomorrow, if possible.



Can I fap while you fondle?


----------



## Vyse (Jun 14, 2010)

Cochise said:


> I would totally cream my pants.
> 
> Is there any chance of that whatsoever?



Yes they are going to reveal an untitled Kingdom Hearts game, that's for sure. But if it's another handheld spin-off I'll kick Nomura's ass.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 14, 2010)

Micrsoft conference was retarded. Wiifit and Wiisports clones were not great, the only real use this camera seems to have is that now I can fastforward without using a shitty controller.


----------



## Man in Black (Jun 14, 2010)

Adonis said:


> Ugh, I forgot about that.
> 
> If a handheld is the saving grace of the year, God help this generation.
> 
> Can't wait for this fucking 3D gimmick to die, too.


The handhelds have arguably been the best thing about this entire generation.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 14, 2010)

Oversoul said:


> Yes they are going to reveal an untitled Kingdom Hearts game, that's for sure. But if it's another handheld spin-off I'll kick Nomura's ass.



Won't be KH3, I can tell you that much.... if they do "reveal" KH3 it will probably be by showing an HD hand holding a Keyblade and a "coming soon" (meaning 2013) caption right after it.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 14, 2010)

Man in Black said:


> Ubisoft is at 8 PM EST and Activision is at 9 PM EST.


Thanks for the hook up.



Oversoul said:


> Yes they are going to reveal an untitled Kingdom Hearts game, that's for sure. But if it's another handheld spin-off I'll kick Nomura's ass.


That's what it is. Kingdom Hearts Re: Coded for the DS. Maybe one more surprise title but it definitely won't be for HD consoles since the KH team is working on FFvsXIII. Maybe for the Wii but more likely for the PSP.


----------



## Man in Black (Jun 14, 2010)

If they reveal KH3 it's gonna be at TGS, not E3.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 14, 2010)

Adonis said:


> Ugh, I forgot about that.
> 
> If a handheld is the saving grace of the year, God help this generation.
> 
> Can't wait for this fucking 3D gimmick to die, too.


Handhelds have been pretty good this generation, especially for their convenience.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 14, 2010)

No DA2 or ME3..


----------



## Vyse (Jun 14, 2010)

It's not that impossible. SE could easily work on KH3 and vsXIII at the same time. They have their ass full of people, and I'm sure Nomura is able to supervise both teams. No problem there.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 14, 2010)

The World said:


> Can I fap while you fondle?



Don't forget to use your mouth. 



> It's not that impossible. SE could easily work on KH3 and vsXIII at the same time. They have their ass full of people, and I'm sure Nomura is able to supervise both teams. No problem there.



I dunno mang, HD towns take forever to do.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 14, 2010)

Oversoul said:


> It's not that impossible. SE could easily work on KH3 and vsXIII at the same time. They have their ass full of people, and I'm sure Nomura is able to supervise both teams. No problem there.



Yeahhh, afraid it isn't that simple.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 14, 2010)

Sesha said:


> The trailer was cool, but I wish we got some actual gameplay as well.



That's tomarrow apparently...but trailer was badass irregardless...Real men don't need lightsabers to fight Sith, they just need a bad ass voice and thier fists



Oversoul said:


> So neither Dragon Age 2 nor ME3 in that conference. FFFFFF-
> 
> I hate EA



Yeah, I found it odd that they didn't show ME3 during the conference wierd as well...considering how popular Mass Effect is and all.



Oversoul said:


> I want Square Enix to reveal Kingdom Hearts 3 for next gen consoles. If that doesn't happen E3 officially sucks ass.



This needs to happen...course it will just be another spinoff, instead of what everybody's been asking for.


----------



## Vyse (Jun 14, 2010)

Donkey Show said:


> I dunno mang, HD towns take forever to do.



Yeah and since Versus won't have any, they can concentrate on the ones in KH3.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 14, 2010)

Oversoul said:


> Yeah and since Versus won't have any, they can concentrate on the ones in KH3.



Glad you have an in-depth source on SE's production scope and timeline.


----------



## Vyse (Jun 14, 2010)

Cyckness said:


> Yeahhh, afraid it isn't that simple.



Yeah probably not, but it's not that hard either.Versus and XIV are going to be out this year. What's the next big thing then for SE? 

My money is on KH3 and that it is already in development.


----------



## Fuse (Jun 14, 2010)

I gotta wonder whats gonna be the next big sony project. God of War is done...or it should be...and besides the motion control which has already been revealed I haven't heard much. Any thoughts. It's lame but I'm kinda hoping for a Devil May Cry 5. :/


----------



## Reksveks (Jun 14, 2010)

Vs13 has a world map, i so want to see how that plays out in terms of what you actually see as you are flying around that apparently was a sticking point to it being shown here. Don't really know why but it did according to SE.

I never really got in KH was into FF1-7 + 9, now i feel like i might have missed out a little bit


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 14, 2010)

Oversoul said:


> Yeah and since Versus won't have any, they can concentrate on the ones in KH3.


Nomura said Versus will have towns. And an airship.


----------



## Vyse (Jun 14, 2010)

Donkey Show said:


> Glad you have an in-depth source on SE's production scope and timeline.



Versus will be similar to XIII and will focus on linear storytelling rather than free explorable towns and such. There was an article on Kotaku a while ago.

And I'm just speculating, so yeah - keep your sarcasm to yourself.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 14, 2010)

Fuse said:


> I gotta wonder whats gonna be the next big sony project. God of War is done...or it should be...and besides the motion control which has already been revealed I haven't heard much. Any thoughts. It's lame but I'm kinda hoping for a Devil May Cry 5. :/



You're going to have to ask Capcom about DMC5. 



Oversoul said:


> And I'm just speculating, so yeah - keep your sarcasm to yourself.



I'll do it while I'm at the show floor tomorrow


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 14, 2010)

My money is on SE sucking tremendous ass like always, hopefully the GAF'ers will gif the immense amounts of fail SE exhales


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 14, 2010)

Oversoul said:


> Versus will be similar to XIII and will focus on linear storytelling rather than free explorable towns and such. There was an article on Kotaku a while ago.
> 
> And I'm just speculating, so yeah - keep your sarcasm to yourself.


Nomura, the game director, said Versus will have towns, a world map, and an airship. gg.



Oversoul said:


> Yeah probably not, but it's not that hard either.Versus and XIV are going to be out this year. What's the next big thing then for SE?
> 
> My money is on KH3 and that it is already in development.


Versus is definitely not coming out this year. 

And the teams working on Versus and FFXIV are completely different so I don't even know why you mentioned it.


----------



## Fuse (Jun 14, 2010)

Donkey Show said:


> You're going to have to ask Capcom about DMC5.



Yea. I pay too much attention to the individual systems instead of companies. Though it looks like Assasins Creed 3 will have some light shed on it.


----------



## Reksveks (Jun 14, 2010)

Donkey Show said:


> I'll do it while I'm at the show floor tomorrow



Sarcasm doesn't work on the internet sadly but you seriously are at E3 ?


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 14, 2010)

Fuse said:


> Yea. I pay too much attention to the individual systems instead of companies. Though it looks like Assasins Creed 3 will have some light shed on it.


You mean Assassin's Creed: Brotherhood?


----------



## Vyse (Jun 14, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> Nomura, the game director, said Versus will have towns, a world map, and an airship. gg.



That's the first time I hear about that. I'm glad i was wrong then.


Suzuku said:


> Versus is definitely not coming out this year.



The last official word was that it's due 2010, so until there is another official release date given, it's released 2010.


----------



## Reksveks (Jun 14, 2010)

The release will be either very late 2010 or mid 2011, they would want to avoid the big FPS on the PS3.


----------



## Fuse (Jun 14, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> You mean Assassin's Creed: Brotherhood?



Same thing isn't it.


----------



## Vyse (Jun 14, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> And the teams working on Versus and FFXIV are completely different so I don't even know why you mentioned it.



Because they can always use coders and programmers, doesn't matter to which team they belong.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 14, 2010)

Oversoul said:


> That's the first time I hear about that. I'm glad i was wrong then.


I think I can dig up the interview if you want it.



> The last official word was that it's due 2010, so until there is another official release date given, it's released 2010.


There was never an official release date for it.



Oversoul said:


> Because they can always use coders and programmers, doesn't matter to which team they belong.


Money doesn't grow off trees to pay those guys. 



Fuse said:


> Same thing isn't it.


No.


----------



## Vyse (Jun 14, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> I think I can dig up the interview if you want it.



Sure.


Suzuku said:


> There was never an official release date for it.



At last year's E3 they said both Versus and XIV are released 2010


Suzuku said:


> Money doesn't grow off trees to pay those guys.



I'm sure money doesn't really matter to SE at this point. And they are paying them now anyway for their work on XIV. Why can't they just move them to a another project?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 14, 2010)

why is everyone talking about versus, i was gone the past 4 hours what happened?


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 14, 2010)

Oversoul said:


> Sure.


Alright, hold on while I dig for the interview.



> At last year's E3 they said both Versus and XIV are released 2010


They definitely only said FFXIV. They didn't even show Versus at least year's E3.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 14, 2010)

Versus will become the next Duke Nukem Forever


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 14, 2010)

Nova said:


> why is everyone talking about versus, i was gone the past 4 hours what happened?


Nothing, SE just came up in conversation.



Pringer Lagann said:


> Versus will become the next Duke Nukem Forever


Or that racing game that's been "coming soon" forever. What was it called again?


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 14, 2010)

My memory's fuzzy.....I can't seem to remember


----------



## Reksveks (Jun 14, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> Or that racing game that's been "coming soon" forever. What was it called again?



I have waiting for that racing game for ages, any more delays and i shall give up


----------



## Vyse (Jun 14, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> Alright, hold on while I dig for the interview.
> 
> 
> They definitely only said FFXIV. They didn't even show Versus at least year's E3.



Thanks. Are you sure about that? I don't really doubt my memory but you seem quite convinced.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 14, 2010)

Oversoul said:


> Thanks. Are you sure about that? I don't really doubt my memory but you seem quite convinced.



Your memory is bad. vsXIII wasn't mentioned at all last E3.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 14, 2010)

Nintendo will show the new Zelda. I'm wondering if they'll show full gameplay or just a great trailer like with Wind Waker. Probably both. 

And Sony won't disappoint. I mean out of these past few conferences they've really gotten better since that whole "real-time weapon change and crab" situation. Infamous 2, The Last Guardian, new Twisted Metal perhaps, Killzone 3, LBP2 and others. They'll be fine. Break out some exclusives and show stoppers. 

I'm just waiting.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 14, 2010)

Oversoul said:


> Thanks. Are you sure about that? I don't really doubt my memory but you seem quite convinced.


Yeah, I'm 100% sure since I've been bitching about it on other forums forever. 

Anyway, Gametrailer forum's shitty servers aren't working so I can't look up the Versus thread right now but I'll get you the interview as soon as they stop acting like turds.


----------



## Fuse (Jun 14, 2010)

Whatever then. Brotherhood is multiplayer and that makes me happy.


----------



## Vyse (Jun 14, 2010)

Cyckness said:


> Your memory is bad. vsXIII wasn't mentioned at all last E3.


I just checked and the release date was never mentioned anywhere.
I could've sworn I heard it somewhere
My bad. I feel like I'm in the Twilight Zone.



Suzuku said:


> Yeah, I'm 100% sure since I've been bitching  about it on other forums forever.
> 
> Anyway, Gametrailer forum's shitty servers aren't working so I can't  look up the Versus thread right now but I'll get you the interview as  soon as they stop acting like turds.



Thanks. Nvm, I believe you anyway. Was there some other useful information in that interview?


----------



## Furious George (Jun 14, 2010)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> *new Twisted Metal perhaps*



This is absolutely all I want. Its all I want for Christmas. 

That and my two front teeth.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 14, 2010)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Nintendo will show the new Zelda. I'm wondering if they'll show full gameplay or just a great trailer like with Wind Waker. Probably both.
> 
> And Sony won't disappoint. I mean out of these past few conferences they've really gotten better since that whole "real-time weapon change and crab" situation. Infamous 2, The Last Guardian, new Twisted Metal perhaps, Killzone 3, LBP2 and others. They'll be fine. Break out some exclusives and show stoppers.
> 
> I'm just waiting.


I just hope Sony doesn't focus on Move like M$ focused on Kinect; I'm looking forward to seeing GoW: Ghost of Sparta . And the only things I really want to see from Nintendo is Other M and the 3DS, since I'm interested to see how they fire back at Apple, who they see as their "enemy of the future". Anything else is filler.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 14, 2010)

Oversoul said:


> I just checked and the release date was never mentioned anywhere.
> I could've sworn I heard it somewhere
> My bad. I feel like I'm in the Twilight Zone.



It happens.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 14, 2010)

Oversoul said:


> Thanks. Nvm, I believe you anyway. Was there some other useful information in that interview?


Yeah. Noctis won't act the way he looks (i.e. emo), he's like a lot of normal teenagers in that he is shy and tries to cover it up by acting cool. Also, the story of Versus is about a modern imperialistic nation (Noctis' empire) fighting against the rest of the world over their possession of the last crystal, which can be compared to a type of natural resource that allows Noctis' country to become modernized while the rest of the world is stuck in the middle ages. Really interesting set up.

Also, the gameplay of Versus will be based off of the KH series.


----------



## Jade (Jun 14, 2010)

Ubisoft's starts!!!


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 14, 2010)

Um, what the hell am I watching.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 14, 2010)

ROFL it starts with kinetic.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 14, 2010)

Yeah, more tedium and inconvenience via Kinetic!


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 14, 2010)

KINETIC FAIL.


----------



## Vyse (Jun 14, 2010)

Oh dear God. i hope Kinect fails hard.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 14, 2010)

what is this it looks like what some people refer to as acid trips....


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 14, 2010)

What does Ubisoft have to show other than Assassins Creed?


----------



## Jade (Jun 14, 2010)

Bright lights.....


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 14, 2010)

seizure alert...


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 14, 2010)

is anyone elses feed cuttin out?


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 14, 2010)

What's with everyone getting free shit this year.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 14, 2010)

G4 sucks. 

Some awful production dude is getting a good firing when this conference is over.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 14, 2010)

Ubisoft needs to fix their satellite. It's fucking up horribly.


----------



## Vyse (Jun 14, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> What's with everyone getting free shit this year.
> 
> Also, can someone give me another live stream? The youtube is fucking up.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 14, 2010)

Yeah I went straight to GT after I posted that lol.

Same Brotherhood trailer we've already seen. Hope they have more.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 14, 2010)

More CGI.

GREAT!  : /


----------



## Sesha (Jun 14, 2010)

Why are assassins running around in plain sight?


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 14, 2010)

Ohhh free porn.


----------



## Sesha (Jun 14, 2010)

God of Assassin: Brotherhood


----------



## Furious George (Jun 14, 2010)

Okay, this looks pretty awesome...


----------



## Sesha (Jun 14, 2010)

Reminds me of the cannon sequences in Heavenly Sword.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 14, 2010)

gameplay look the exact same.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 14, 2010)

Sesha said:


> God of Assassin: Brotherhood





Sesha said:


> Reminds me of the cannon sequences in Heavenly Sword.



I'm also detecting a hint of Uncharted in there too. 

Ah well, still looks interesting.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 14, 2010)

Brotherhood looks pretty boss.


----------



## Vyse (Jun 14, 2010)

He pulled a Jack Sparrow


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 14, 2010)

i retract my previous statement


----------



## Sesha (Jun 14, 2010)

I like how he runs around in a shirt while their armor is completely useless.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 14, 2010)

I see they're using a PS3 to show they didn't fuck up the graphics on it this time.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 14, 2010)

This is so scripted.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 14, 2010)

I like how this guy isn't funny. No one is laughing. lol.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 14, 2010)

oooooo, oh oh i just jizzed i think.


----------



## Sesha (Jun 14, 2010)

Haha, he stabbed his kids! Simply hilarious!

Anyway, the game looks pretty cool.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 14, 2010)

The fuck did they skip the multiplayer part?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 14, 2010)

Shawn White, sweet, he's such a beast.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 14, 2010)

I think that's it for the Ubisoft keynote lol.


----------



## Vyse (Jun 14, 2010)

That's it with the interesting stuff I guess. I'm off to bed. Night, guys


----------



## Sesha (Jun 14, 2010)

Their banter is awful. Talk about the dumb game, you clods.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 14, 2010)

Yeah not very interesting game wise but at least we are in a great presence.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 14, 2010)

Link            .


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 14, 2010)

Joel McHale is saving this Ubisoft conference.


----------



## Sesha (Jun 14, 2010)

I almost miss that awkward lady from Nintendo's press conferences.


----------



## Superior (Jun 14, 2010)

Who plays games like this anymore?


----------



## Jade (Jun 14, 2010)

WTF  , skating to make trees


----------



## Sesha (Jun 14, 2010)

Okami: Skateboarding


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 14, 2010)

Skatboarding: Save the Environment


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 14, 2010)

Does anyone know when Square Enix's press conference is?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 14, 2010)

Sesha said:


> Okami: Skateboarding



lol but personally i think its interesting


----------



## Sesha (Jun 14, 2010)

Now I really want to play Okami.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 14, 2010)

Reksveks said:


> Sarcasm doesn't work on the internet sadly but you seriously are at E3 ?





Expect more pics tomorrow.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 14, 2010)

Donkey Toad tiems?


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 14, 2010)

Show off.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 14, 2010)

I envy you Donkey Show.


----------



## Reksveks (Jun 14, 2010)

Donkey Show said:


> Expect more pics tomorrow.



I am so jealous, you work in the industry or have some very nice friends ?
i guess industry due to the badge


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 14, 2010)

Lucky 

I hate you Donkey


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 14, 2010)

Wtf is this? terrorists?


----------



## Furious George (Jun 14, 2010)

Donkey Show said:


> Expect more pics tomorrow.



Mama said you have to take me with you next year.


----------



## Jade (Jun 14, 2010)

LAZER TAG! This is getting weird.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 14, 2010)

lazer shoots pew pew


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 14, 2010)

Reksveks said:


> I am so jealous, you work in the industry or have some very nice friends ?



Both?  It does say Sony doesn't it?


----------



## Superior (Jun 14, 2010)

Wtf? What has E3 become?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 14, 2010)

Ubisoft should have had the whole conference about Assassins Creed.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 14, 2010)

What is this shit. Leave the toys at the toys r us. Where. Are. The Games?


----------



## Jade (Jun 14, 2010)

Battle Tag. E3 I'm sad.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 14, 2010)

I mean... couldn't you just technically get the laser tag kits that are already available? At Toys R' Us?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 14, 2010)

Omfg E3 has been taken over by 40 year old hippies.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 14, 2010)

To play this do I have to have a giant tv floating around my backyard?


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 14, 2010)

I'm sick of this kiddy shit. Bring out the actual games.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 14, 2010)

This is so GAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 14, 2010)

No stage presence.  No charisma.

I don't get it.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 14, 2010)

Ubisoft has taken the money route for video games. They don't care about quality anymore.

And don't dis McHale.


----------



## Superior (Jun 14, 2010)

This guy is painfully unfunny.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 14, 2010)

"Yes, you look good, very sexy."


----------



## Jade (Jun 14, 2010)

Oh my...Yoga breathing exercises.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 14, 2010)

A guy that looks like he just came out of an episode of LOST is talking about stress? He needs a stress test on that hair, gawd.


----------



## The World (Jun 14, 2010)

Lol Joel Mchale. It seems he doesn't know much about games but it's funny hearing him crack jokes at these horrible games and their creators.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 14, 2010)

Great, a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) made a game about relieving stress with rainbows designs. 

Just great.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 14, 2010)

I'm sure E3 was actully good once.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 14, 2010)

*"Let me show you how the magic works. Now lie down". *

6 years ago could anyone have imagined that THIS would be said at an E3 conference?

I used to laughed at people when they said that Wii was destroying gaming.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 14, 2010)

"wow that sounds awesome."


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 14, 2010)

WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS SHIT!!?!1


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 14, 2010)

Wii destroyed gaming.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 14, 2010)

So Ubisoft...you made a game that was basically a souped up version of Laser Tag...I'm sure you feel so proud

lol yoga game...come on Ubisoft you can do better than this...


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 14, 2010)

The attack of soccer mom games...


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 14, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS SHIT!!?!1



OH MY FUCKING GAWD GAMERS LOVE CONTROLLERS WHY ARE THESE ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) DESTROYING ALL OF IT???


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 14, 2010)

Oh my god I don't want to be in the game I want to fucking PLAY it.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 14, 2010)

Wait, they're copying the vitality sensor too!?!

That shit hasn't even come out yet!


----------



## Sesha (Jun 14, 2010)

This anything but healthy, it's killing me out of embarrassment.



Superior said:


> This guy is painfully unfunny.



Talk about it. Even I'm wittier than this guy.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 14, 2010)

... why do I feel like this year E3s is a huge troll.


----------



## The World (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 14, 2010)

Wow, this E3 is so much fail that even sony or nintendo won't be able to save it from this faggotry.


----------



## Sesha (Jun 14, 2010)

Frederick Raynal? NOOOOOOO!

What have you done with yourself?!


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 14, 2010)

Somebody take Mr. and Mrs. Siegfried off the fucking screen.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 14, 2010)

Ubisoft has a worse conference than Microsoft?..............

Sony and Nintendo save us all!!!!!!!!

and MotionSports? They even copied the fucking name? WOW


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 14, 2010)

Bring out Activision already.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 14, 2010)

yes this is the worst conference yet...


----------



## The Boss (Jun 14, 2010)

ywaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaans


----------



## Sesha (Jun 14, 2010)

I hate these fuckers. They even suckered Frederick Raynal in for this rubbish!

Fred, what have you done with yourself?! You should be focusing on LBA3. Don't whore around with this trash.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 14, 2010)

I already saw this conference this morning.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 14, 2010)

Breathing: The Game


----------



## Jade (Jun 14, 2010)

Ubisoft, I'm crying inside.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 14, 2010)

Can't wait till the big boys come out. I hope they can save this E3. 

If not there is always TGS.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 14, 2010)

Nintendo and anything they do is better then this. They got over promoting themselves shamelessly about their gimmick.


----------



## Superior (Jun 14, 2010)

I want to know what runs through people's head when they make this crap.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 14, 2010)

LoL this garbage was also shown at microsoft conference


----------



## Furious George (Jun 14, 2010)

The fitness genre... wait, the fitness *genre*?!?!

I feel a rage coming on.... This is so embarrassing.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 14, 2010)

Not this shit again.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 14, 2010)

"Yes, it looks like you're on fire..."


----------



## Sesha (Jun 14, 2010)

Hey, dumbshits! You're about 2-3 years too late in ripping of Nintendo with this crap.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 14, 2010)

The sad thing is "casual families" will eat this horseshit up.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 14, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> The sad thing is "casual families" will eat this horseshit up.



Yep and they outnumber normal gamers by the shit ton.

Never thought I'd say I'm happy that there are more divorces and families breaking up


----------



## The Boss (Jun 14, 2010)

DEM JOKES.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 14, 2010)

At least the girl was sort of hot.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 14, 2010)

this E3 is all about fitness and motion control

shit not the Rabbits!


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 14, 2010)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 14, 2010)

Fuck the rabbits...


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 14, 2010)

Oh goody, the space rabbits.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 14, 2010)

... wouldn't the sword slice the rabbits?


----------



## Sesha (Jun 14, 2010)

Wooh, no gameplay whatsoever!


----------



## Helix (Jun 14, 2010)

Cyckness said:


> At least the girl was sort of hot.



Didn't it say she was 5'8 during the Microsoft conference...


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 14, 2010)

Do I smell some awesome from this shit conference?


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 14, 2010)

YES FUTURE SOLDIER


----------



## Rin. (Jun 14, 2010)

future soldier looks promising


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 14, 2010)

Wow that guy is a smerf.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 14, 2010)

Rip off master chief


----------



## The Boss (Jun 14, 2010)

Well hey what is this..


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 14, 2010)

"That guy had a family"

Someone shut this ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) up.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 14, 2010)

"That guy had a family.." 

Funniest thing he said all night. By far. Though its not necessarily a good thing.


----------



## Sesha (Jun 14, 2010)

We get to see an actual game?!


----------



## The Boss (Jun 14, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> "That guy had a family"
> 
> Someone shut this ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) up.



I thought that was pretty funny.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 14, 2010)

Either most new video games suck ass nowadays or I've grown up.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 14, 2010)

Why must all games make you leave stealth when shooting? Its not like when you pull a trigger it says "Invis go down so you can be seen and shot at, why am i in the field with this ancient crap?"


----------



## Sesha (Jun 14, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> Either most new video games suck ass nowadays or I've grown up.



Probably both. I feel the same.



The Boss said:


> I thought that was pretty funny.



The only remotely funny thing he's said all night.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 14, 2010)

Sony....Nintendo....help us please......Capcom god someone help us


----------



## The Boss (Jun 14, 2010)

Konami will save us.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 14, 2010)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Sony....Nintendo....help us please......Capcom god someone help us



Well played sir. :rofl


----------



## Sesha (Jun 14, 2010)

Gaming is dead. Gaming remains dead. And we have killed it.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 14, 2010)

Is anyone left after this????


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 14, 2010)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Sony....Nintendo....help us please......Capcom god someone help us



your praying to the wrong gods for help


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 14, 2010)

Driver 3? Is that you?


----------



## Sesha (Jun 14, 2010)

Futuristic shooters! Racing games!

Tremble in excitement at the creativity and innovation displayed!


----------



## Furious George (Jun 14, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> your praying to the wrong gods for help



But then all you have left is Microsoft.... :rofl :rofl :rofl


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 14, 2010)

Nova said:


> Is anyone left after this????


Activision                              .


----------



## The Boss (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## Jade (Jun 14, 2010)

Will they fuck up this DRIVER.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 14, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> Activision                              .


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 14, 2010)

Cyckness said:


> But then all you have left is Microsoft.... :rofl :rofl :rofl



atheism is looking fucking good right now


----------



## Sesha (Jun 14, 2010)

A new Driver game? Cool. Wish we actually saw some gameplay, but hey, CG whatever.

Edit: Nevermind.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 14, 2010)

Sesha said:


> Futuristic shooters! Racing games!
> 
> Tremble in excitement at the creativity and innovation displayed!



I guess if you want innovation go to kinetic and its new revolutionary gameplay mechanics


----------



## The Boss (Jun 14, 2010)

Guys this is really bad.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 14, 2010)

God Ubisoft you're boring me here...give me Beyond Good and Evil already.



Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> Either most new video games suck ass nowadays or I've grown up.



Probably both.

where is everybody getting thier live feed from...because everybody elses seems to be several minutes ahead of g4's.


----------



## geG (Jun 14, 2010)

What exactly is happening at the Ubisoft conference? I see a bunch of freaking out and stuff but what specifically awful things are they doing?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## Velocity (Jun 14, 2010)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Sony....Nintendo....help us please......Capcom god someone help us



Capcom might be showing off Devil May Cry 5, Nintendo should have more on Metroid Other M, Golden Sun DS and that new Zelda game while Sony should be telling us more about their HD rereleases (puh-lease make the first one an ICO and Shadow of the Colossus set!) and PSN+.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 14, 2010)

Geg said:


> What exactly is happening at the Ubisoft conference? I see a bunch of freaking out and stuff but what specifically awful things are they doing?



all focus on Kinetic and replaying acts that happened at microsofts presentation, and the only good thing is assassins creed brotherhood which was actually awesome. but nothing else.


----------



## Sesha (Jun 14, 2010)

Haha, I like this guy's voice.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 14, 2010)

There he is, the CEO! Someone bring out the gun.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 14, 2010)

Geg said:


> What exactly is happening at the Ubisoft conference? I see a bunch of freaking out and stuff but what specifically awful things are they doing?



Fitness junk, music stuff, some sort of fruity breathing exercise thing presented by a fruit cup with hair made out of pink yogurt, rabbits, awful presentation... Its one of the most embarrassing, tom-fool things I've ever seen. Its almost a work of art.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 14, 2010)

I'm not going to watch Ubisoft's E3 because well, my computer is being fucking RETARDED.

But also it sounds boring from you lot.

Ahh fuck I lied. Project Dust looks alright. Wish my computer wasn't fucking slow as shit though.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 14, 2010)

Oh god... taking a shit is more entertaining than watching this.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 14, 2010)

Hey watch Nintendo blow Kinetic out of the water with the 3DS.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 14, 2010)

Geg said:


> What exactly is happening at the Ubisoft conference? I see a bunch of freaking out and stuff but what specifically awful things are they doing?


Fucking actual gamers that's what they're doing.

EDIT: lol the Rayman thing was funny.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 14, 2010)

no... just no.


----------



## Sesha (Jun 14, 2010)

Rayman! YEEEEES!


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 14, 2010)

Holy Shit its classic Rayman! :WOW


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 14, 2010)

I FUCKING HATE RAYMAN


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 14, 2010)

Hey Rayman



The Boss said:


> Guys this is really bad.



Damn straight it is, the only game worth while is Assassin's Creed...and Rayman


----------



## Furious George (Jun 14, 2010)

Wow@ the faces that nymph was making when Rayman was blowing air up her skirt. Not too subtle there...


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 14, 2010)

New Rayman actually looks fun


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 14, 2010)

Rayman....


Its about Damn time!


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 14, 2010)

God Rayman... My bitrate is shit right now..


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 14, 2010)

10 million customers!!!!???

What are they fucking insane!!!!???


----------



## Sesha (Jun 14, 2010)

Kind of a bait-and-switch there. I thought it'd be some wacky indie game.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 14, 2010)

Furry game.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 14, 2010)

Maniaplanet at least sounds interesting.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 14, 2010)

BEYOND GOOD AND EVIL 2? PLZ?


----------



## Furious George (Jun 14, 2010)

ExoSkel said:


> BEYOND GOOD AND EVIL 2? PLZ?



Let's hope.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 14, 2010)

OH GOD NO!!!!


----------



## Jade (Jun 14, 2010)

No......why...


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 14, 2010)

And were back to crap.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 14, 2010)

.. the hell is this MJ shit.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 14, 2010)

WHAT IS THIS FAGGOTRY


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## Koroshi (Jun 14, 2010)

Oh lord            .


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 14, 2010)

INB4 micheal jackson gif 

oh and this isnt abdc


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 14, 2010)

ExoSkel said:


> BEYOND GOOD AND EVIL 2? PLZ?



That ship has sailed a long time ago.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 14, 2010)

Come back you foreign bastard and give me fucking Beyond Good and Evil 2...I don't want a fucking Michael Jackson game you moron

for christ's sake Ubisoft could you be any more gay


----------



## Sesha (Jun 14, 2010)

Wow, random dancing.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 14, 2010)

*starts sweating and reeling back and forth*

This... this is  too much...


----------



## The Boss (Jun 14, 2010)

SURE IS VIDEO GAMES IN HERE.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 14, 2010)

This is not ABDC!


----------



## Sesha (Jun 14, 2010)

Oh god, no. He's back!


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 14, 2010)

Nova said:


> INB4 micheal jackson gif
> 
> oh and this isnt abdc




Called it


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 14, 2010)

That wasn't even a fucking game you bastard...come back and give a fucking game.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 14, 2010)

THESE BITCHFAGGOTS


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 14, 2010)

.　 ⌒ヽ
　　　　　　　　　 　 　 　 　 　 　 　 　 　 ＿.ノ{-r≪__　　　 ／　 . 　　i
　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　 　 　 　 ／　ﾌ⌒¨　 　 }ミ_／　 　 ′　 l
　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　.__┘＿{ノ{＼ 　 __jノ' 　 　 / 　 　 |
　　　　　　　　　　　 　 　 　 　 ／ /　´厶≧ﾋ.人　　　 __　..イ　　　　|
　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　 / // 　ｉ |厂￣`｀　,｀ﾌ爪　ｉ !Ｖ　　　　｜　　
　　　　　　　　　　 　 　 　 　 }ノ ′　| |　　 　 . -- 、 从jﾉ'⌒ヽ.　　｜
　　　　　　　　　　　　　 　 　 / /i　　トミ 　／￣_⌒’ }| |: /: : : : ＼｜
　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　'イ｛j　　i {　　　　　　 　 从{/: : : : : : : :`7
　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　 　 i 八　 トミー─　　 ヽ///: : : : : : : : :Ｖ
　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　 　 |ハ{＼| iい　 　 　 イi//{ : : : : : : : ∨
　　　　　　　　　　　　　 　 　 　 　 　 }从 }　　　　 {_/　i: : : : : : : :/
　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　 }ハ　　 　 /}:{　 l:､: : : : : /
　　　　　　　　　　 　 　 　 __、 　-‐＜{__＿._＿__{/: }　,|: :＼ : /
　　　　　　　　　　　　 ,. :く　 丶 : : : : : : : : : ＼ / : ﾉ /: : : : ∨
　　　　 　 　 　 　 　 /: : : :＼　 ＼: : : : : : : : : : : : {　i : : : : : i
　　　　　　　　　　　/ : : : : : : ＼　 ＼:_:_: : : /＼ :｜ |: : : : : :j
　 　 　 　 　 　 　 /: : : : : : : : : : 丶　　､{: : :＼,/ : |　' : : : :∨
　　　　　　　　 _,ノ: : : : : : : : |: : : : : :丶 ＼: : : : : : l/ : : : : : i
　　　　　　　　 }: : : : : : : : : 厶: : :i: : : : :＼ ＼ : : : : : : : : : : |
　　　　　　　　/＼: : : : : : /{　 ＼|_: : : : : : ＼{: : : : : : : : : : '|
　　　　　　　/　 　 >､:_:／　|-　､_}丶 : : : : : : : : : : : : : : :/　}
　　　　　　/　　／　／　 　 | : : : |＼ ＼: : : : : : : : : : : :/　/|
　　　　　/　　 　 ／　　　　｜: : : !: : 丶 } : : : : : : : : : /　/: |
　　 　 / 　 　 ／ 　 　 　 　 | : : : | : : : : 〉 : : : : : : : : }　/: : |​


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 14, 2010)

Lyra said:


> Capcom might be showing off Devil May Cry 5, Nintendo should have more on Metroid Other M, Golden Sun DS and that new Zelda game while Sony should be telling us more about their HD rereleases (puh-lease make the first one an ICO and Shadow of the Colossus set!) and PSN+.


If there's DMC5 then I'm set. I forgot about Other M and also the Golden Sun DS title. 

I think I'll trust in the other companies. I mean what's the worst that could happen? 

---------------------
MJ game??!!

I told my friend I'd get the game as soon as the music and the title appeared.....then the game didn't show. So I think I might have to take it back knowing Ubisoft.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 14, 2010)

Gaming is dead. ;_;


----------



## Sesha (Jun 14, 2010)

ExoSkel said:


> BEYOND GOOD AND EVIL 2? PLZ?



No Beyond Good and Evil 2. No Little Big Adventure 3. Not even a hint. Worthless.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 14, 2010)

Ubisoft you have failed me...why must you suck so bad.


----------



## Reksveks (Jun 14, 2010)

I stayed up for that crap of a conference, sadly i fear it might not be the worst. Although i am looking forward to AC:Brotherhood and Future Soldier (however will probably opt for MOH and KZ3 for my FPS)

Lets hope SE announce the special project they are working on with mr Kojima


----------



## Helix (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## The Wanderer (Jun 14, 2010)

So, I guess saying this was made of fail is a bit of an understatement huh ?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 14, 2010)

The Wanderer said:


> So, I guess saying this was made of fail is a bit of an understatement huh ?



Very much so.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 14, 2010)

Im deciding if I should watch Activision or not... E3 is fooking bullshit so far.  

Please Konami.. you have god on your side. Please save me. ;_;


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 14, 2010)

The Wanderer said:


> So, I guess saying this was made of fail is a bit of an understatement huh ?



Incredible understatement.

And does anyone know when activision startss?


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 14, 2010)

Justin Beadonkeycocksuckingshiteatingfaggot jixed this with the help of Lady CaCa


----------



## Reksveks (Jun 14, 2010)

When does the Activision conference start ?


----------



## Sesha (Jun 14, 2010)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> If there's DMC5 then I'm set. I forgot about Other M and also the Golden Sun DS title.
> 
> I think I'll trust in the other companies. I mean what's the worst that could happen?



I wasn't that interested in DMC5, but after this, I'll take nearly anything. I don't care whether that rumour about Ninja Theory making it is true or not. And hopefully Golden Sun will be shown. It's one of the few games I was actually looking forward to.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 14, 2010)

What franchises do Activision have under their belt? Nothing is coming to mind right now.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 14, 2010)

lol ActiJizzonyofaceeveryyear


----------



## Sesha (Jun 14, 2010)

The fact that Activision is next does little to fill me with hope. Only dread.


----------



## Helix (Jun 14, 2010)

Cyckness said:


> What franchises do Activision have under their belt? Nothing is coming to mind right now.



Call of Duty...


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 14, 2010)

I should have expected crap from Ubisoft anyways. When does Activisionls press conference start?


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 14, 2010)

They're going to R Kelly us.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 14, 2010)

Helix said:


> Call of Duty...



Oh yea, of course.... anything else? 

Depending on the answer I may just go to bed and weep for the rest of the night.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 14, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> I should have expected crap from Ubisoft anyways. When does Activisionls press conference start?



It starts at 9pm I think.. so it's 11pm for me... not sure if Imma watch it since so far I have been most displeased.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 14, 2010)

well they own blizzard but herp derp thats called blizzcon so fuck


----------



## Helix (Jun 14, 2010)

Is this Activision conference separate from E3? I don't see Activision on E3's schedule, so I presumed E3 day 1 is over now.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 14, 2010)

The Boss said:


> It starts at 9pm I think.. so it's 11pm for me... not sure if Imma watch it since so far I have been most displeased.


9pm pacific time? Fuck that's 12am for me. 



Helix said:


> Is this Activision conference separate from E3? I don't see Activision on E3's schedule, so I presumed E3 day 1 is over now.


Can you link E3's schedule?


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 14, 2010)

The only thing that is going to save this E3 is Valve's surprise and possible new zelda.


----------



## Helix (Jun 14, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> 9pm pacific time? Fuck that's 12am for me.
> 
> 
> Can you link E3's schedule?





The schedule is on the right, Monday-Thursday.

Edit: A better link


----------



## The Boss (Jun 14, 2010)

When will value do their "surprise" announcement?


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 14, 2010)

Zelda sucks hawt juiceh bawlz and Valve's only good game was Portal.

Sadly I am not a troll, I just have unforgivably unmerciful opinions.

Only looking forward to Sony and Nintendo.


----------



## .44 (Jun 14, 2010)

Hey, who wants to play lazer tag and breathing game with me?

Maybe we can punch some cubes and all be a foot shorter than the host.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 14, 2010)

Helix said:


> The schedule is on the right, Monday-Thursday.



No Activision? I swore I saw something about Activision at 9PM?


----------



## The Wanderer (Jun 14, 2010)

The Marvel vs Capcom 3 segment can't come soon enough. Want to see Spider-Man fully confirmed and X-23 as a silhouette there


----------



## Helix (Jun 14, 2010)

I thought Valve canceled their press conference for E3.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 14, 2010)

9 pm PST.


----------



## Helix (Jun 14, 2010)

Nova said:


> 9 pm PST.



Why isn't that on Gamespot, IGN, or anywhere...


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 14, 2010)

Helix said:


> The schedule is on the right, Monday-Thursday.
> 
> Edit: A better link


Do those really have all of the press conferences? Where is Square Enix and Konami?


----------



## Helix (Jun 14, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> Do those really have all of the press conferences? Where is Square Enix and Konami?



They are on the schedule with "Floor Report" or "Booth Tour" next to their names. I'm not sure.


----------



## Man in Black (Jun 14, 2010)

Man that Ubisoft conference was so bad.


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 14, 2010)

Patiently waiting Other M stuff.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 14, 2010)

assassins creed ftw everything else was fail


----------



## Taleran (Jun 14, 2010)

I don't understand why people are hyped at all about BulletStorm, it looks like nothing more than a watered down version of MadWorld.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 14, 2010)

Oh god.. so far E3's giving me cancer. So much bullshit.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 14, 2010)

Taleran said:


> I don't understand why people are hyped at all about BulletStorm, it looks like nothing more than a watered down version of MadWorld.



It looks very typical. It doesn't look awful, but way too typical.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 14, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Oh god.. so far E3's giving me cancer. So much bullshit.



The Good

-MGS Rising
-Rayman
-AC: Brotherhood
-The Rez-ish game
-Halo Reach
-Ghost recon

The Bad
most of the knect shit shown

the Ugly

-Ubisoft...just  ubisoft

Edit: I second the Fuck Zelda Sentiment


----------



## Taleran (Jun 14, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> The Good
> 
> -MMGS Rising
> -Rayman
> ...



You don't like Trackmania?


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 14, 2010)

Taleran said:


> You don't like Trackmania?



racing games make me violent


----------



## Helix (Jun 14, 2010)

Ghost Recon was the only thing that was interesting so far.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 14, 2010)

The only things that were able to wake me from my slumber so far were

Rayman
Track Shoot RPG Mania
Rising (kinda)

Shooters just don't do it for me anymore of any kind. Especially when they ALL Boil down to the same thing in the end. Ghost Recon almost put me to sleep, same with CoD, Reach is a Prequel fuck that and Medal of Honor is Call of Duty 4  whoopey.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 14, 2010)

Rayman, Halo and Assassin's Creed were about the only things today I liked really....everything else just made me cringe


----------



## Jade (Jun 14, 2010)

Why am I just realizing how horrible today was. It must be the shock.


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 14, 2010)

I've never been into shooters, so you can understand how I feel about it being shoved in my face at every opportune time.

Still, Metroid Other M pek


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 14, 2010)

Keollyn said:


> I've never been into shooters, so you can understand how I feel about it being shoved in my face at every opportune time.
> 
> *Still, Metroid Other M *pek



I second this sentiment. Nintendo and Sony really need to step up to bat tomarrow, and fucking shine


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 14, 2010)

BTW, Valve's conference isn't canceled. They are definitely announcing "a surprise".


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 14, 2010)

Fuck Zelda? People are actually saying this? 

What are we? College jocks who only play shooters and Madden?


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 14, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> I second this sentiment. Nintendo and Sony really need to step up to bat tomarrow, and fucking shine



Hoping for a flawless delivery.


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 14, 2010)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Fuck Zelda? People are actually saying this?
> 
> What are we? College jocks who only play shooters and Madden?



Everyone must enjoy the same game?

Personally, I'm not a fan of Zelda games. Don't hate them, but never was one to get into them.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 14, 2010)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Fuck Zelda? People are actually saying this?
> 
> What are we? College jocks who only play shooters and Madden?



Tell me about it.

The terrible taste is like the rotten cherry on top of a sad day for gaming.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 14, 2010)

Keollyn said:


> Everyone must enjoy the same game?



Dude its fucking Zelda!


----------



## Taleran (Jun 14, 2010)

So? Its not the holy grail or anything, I can see how people would not like it.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 14, 2010)

I expect SE to suck as well


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 14, 2010)

That Joy Ride game--

Can that girl who was testing it Joy Ride me :ho


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 14, 2010)

Nova said:


> Dude its fucking Zelda!



yeah its fucking Zelda don't be so surprised, people are  pissing on it


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 14, 2010)

HYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYPE


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Jun 14, 2010)

Cyckness said:


> Nah, they're pretty bad. At least you're confident about it though.



I really don't understand how an opinion can be good or bad. It's just...an opinion, everyone has one and it should mean nothing to people who disagree. He shouldn't be attacked for having one.

Keep in mind that I'm horribly disagreeing with that guy though.


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 14, 2010)

The LoZ worship is just as horrid as the LoZ bashing.

No one's a winner.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 14, 2010)

Keollyn said:


> The LoZ worship is just as horrid as the LoZ bashing.
> 
> No one's a winner.



it only ends in tears


----------



## Furious George (Jun 14, 2010)

Pringer Lagann said:


> HYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYPE



Ah, some good news...


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 14, 2010)

Ive always wanted to play the sly series, i just got a ps2 way to late...


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 14, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> it only ends in tears



And not the manly kind either.


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 14, 2010)

Champagne you deserved it. Back in your corner


----------



## Koroshi (Jun 14, 2010)

Pringer Lagann said:


> HYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYPE



Get Hype          .


----------



## Junas (Jun 14, 2010)

I like Zelda, and any opinion to their own. That's fine. Just don't bash each other over what pwns and what sucks. I personally don't enjoy shooters but I don't bash them. I don't care what people like to play as long as they keep to themselves. 

-Back on topic- I seriously hope Sony and Nintendo brings out their best guns after today. Just not acceptable how the first day has gone so far!


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 14, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> what argument is there to make
> 
> you said i only play FPS's which is bull shit and i read Naruto which i do
> 
> whats the counter point i should be making exactly?



Tell me your gaming interests so that we may come to an agreement maybe? or perhaps post them to validate my claims?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 14, 2010)

I haven't played Sly Cooper in years. A collection would be amazing.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 14, 2010)

Nova said:


> Tell me your gaming interests so that we may come to an agreement maybe? or perhaps post them to validate my claims?



so far  my  Gaming in 2010 has all been about ether Mass effect 2, Dragon age, or Bayonetta

the most  underrated game of all time is ether  Okami or Jade empire, and the last FPS i played and really enjoyed was the darkness and that was cause of the narrative

Also FF13 may be the biggest let down of all time IMO


----------



## daouchiha (Jun 14, 2010)

I think...I think I want that Ghost Recon game...


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 14, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> so far  my  Gaming in 2010 has all been about ether Mass effect 2, Dragon age, or Bayonetta
> 
> the most  underrated game of all time is ether  Okami or Jade empire, and the last FPS i played and really enjoyed was the darkness and that was cause of the narrative
> 
> Also FF13 may be the biggest let down of all time IMO



Oh fuck, better then expected, herp derp.


----------



## Man in Black (Jun 14, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> The Good
> 
> -MGS Rising
> -Rayman
> ...


I like how you forgot the best game that was shown in your Good category.


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 14, 2010)

Reps for the Jade Empire nod.

Edit: FFFFFFFFF 24


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 14, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> so far  my  Gaming in 2010 has all been about ether Mass effect 2, Dragon age, or Bayonetta
> 
> the most  underrated game of all time is ether  Okami or Jade empire, and the last FPS i played and really enjoyed was the darkness and that was cause of the narrative
> 
> Also FF13 may be the biggest let down of all time IMO



also why the fuck dont you like zelda?


----------



## Furious George (Jun 14, 2010)

Yagami-Kun said:


> I really don't understand how an opinion can be good or bad. It's just...an opinion, everyone has one and it should mean nothing to people who disagree. He shouldn't be attacked for having one.
> 
> Keep in mind that I'm horribly disagreeing with that guy though.



Good heavens people, I'm not entirely serious when I say someone has a bad opinion. I thought the smiley would make that clear enough.

I certainly do disagree with people who say that awesome games suck and I mark them as people I should never trust taste-wise but I do realize they're not technically wrong.

I said it before and I'll say it again... gamers are WAY too sensitive.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 14, 2010)

Nova said:


> also why the fuck dont you like zelda?



The Windwaker's character designs made me vomit, and it was to corny to stand, and i hate the main characters in general , i tried  playing  twilight princess but my brain began to melt form boredom, my kid brothers loved it though


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 14, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> The Windwaker's character designs made me vomit, and it was to corny to stand, and i hate the main characters in general , i tried  playing  twilight princess but my brain began to melt form boredom, my kid brothers loved it though



Do you like mario?


----------



## The Boss (Jun 14, 2010)

The next year in gaming looks like shit guys.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 14, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> The Windwaker's character designs made me vomit, and it was to corny to stand, and i hate the main characters in general , i tried  playing  twilight princess but my brain began to melt form boredom, my kid brothers loved it though



Thats funny because where I found Twilight Princess easy and not very interesting, Wind Waker is my favorite Zelda game.


----------



## The World (Jun 14, 2010)

What is up with all the game bashing?

Fuck the haters.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 14, 2010)

Nova said:


> Do you like mario?



i don't have any feelings on Mario TBH, i nether like or dislike, 

i wouldn't spend money on a Mario game  but  i would play one if given to me as a gift


----------



## DragonTiger (Jun 14, 2010)

This thread is funny as hell 

And where the fuck was my Rock Band 3? I was sure it'd get shown at either the Microsoft or EA conference. I wanted to watch an epic plastic simulation of Bohemian Rhapsody......


----------



## The Boss (Jun 14, 2010)

What about* New Vegas*? When they gonna talk about it?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 14, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> i don't have any feelings on Mario TBH, i nether like or dislike,
> 
> i wouldn't spend money on a Mario game  but  i would play one if given to me as a gift



Then you have no soul sir, but you do have some taste, ill giev you that


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Jun 14, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> Also FF13 may be the biggest let down of all time IMO



I kinda feel the same...so much wasted potential. Still it was decent at least.
-------
Anyway the only thing I liked seeing in the Ubisoft conference was the AC: Brotherhood (due to my natural AC fanboy-ism). Didn't pay much attention to the rest but some of it was embarrassing.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 14, 2010)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Fuck Zelda? People are actually saying this?
> 
> What are we? College jocks who only play shooters and Madden?





Funniest thing I`ve read in a while. I definitely don`t agree with the ``Fuck Zelda`` line going around but oh well, people like different things.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 14, 2010)

Nova said:


> Then you have no soul sir, but you do have some taste, ill giev you that



its not that i have no soul


its that i grew up 



> I kinda feel the same...so much wasted potential. Still it was decent at least.


 it dosn't help that it was released the same  year as Mass effect 2,  creating a sort of "once you go Black" Scenario


----------



## Junas (Jun 14, 2010)

The Boss said:


> What about* New Vegas*? When they gonna talk about it?



They are gonna talk about it tomorrow at 5pm, that's as far as I know. It should be from the Bethesda floor report hopefully.


----------



## Helix (Jun 14, 2010)

Twisted Metal X!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1!oneonetwelve

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3ALwKeSEYs&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 14, 2010)

Twisted Metal.

PS3.

Likely online.

I'm down.


----------



## Junas (Jun 14, 2010)

Helix said:


> Twisted Metal X!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1!oneonetwelve



Awesome! I had been waiting for a Twisted Metal game since Black!!!!


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 14, 2010)

The Boss said:


> The next year in gaming looks like shit guys.



I expected this ever since we got the lineup for E3.


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Jun 14, 2010)

Keollyn said:


> Twisted Metal.
> 
> PS3.
> 
> ...



I haven't played a Twisted Metal in a very long time.

I suppose it's time to jump back in, and it should be awesome in online


----------



## Furious George (Jun 14, 2010)

Yagami-Kun said:


> I kinda feel the same...so much wasted potential. Still it was decent at least.
> -------
> Anyway the only thing I liked seeing in the Ubisoft conference was the AC: Brotherhood (due to my natural AC fanboy-ism). Didn't pay much attention to the rest but some of it was embarrassing.



AC was the only real gem at the Ubisoft conference.

And not *some* of it... about 90% of it was edge-of-your-seat embarassing. It was so random and awful that I wouldn't have been surprised if a cirque de soil dude popped out of a cannon and start gyrating on-stage.


----------



## Koroshi (Jun 14, 2010)

Helix said:


> Twisted Metal X!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1!oneonetwelve
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3ALwKeSEYs&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



Get Hyped        .


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 14, 2010)

Twisted Metal was alright, I remember the gruesome cutscenes mostly though.


----------



## DragonTiger (Jun 14, 2010)

Compilations I want to see:

Kingdom Hearts with KH1, KH Re: COM, and KH2
Metal Gear Solid with MGS1, MGS2, and MGS3
Need for Speed (totally not going to happen ) with NFS underground 1 and 2 and whatever other NFS game(s) they want to throw in there.
Grand Theft Auto with GTA III, GTA VC, and GTA SA.
And Shadow of the Collosus and Ico. Never played either, but I'd buy it if they made it.

I'm especially hoping for the KH and GTA compilations, though.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 14, 2010)

Cheetahmen 3 looks better than this years E3 so far


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 14, 2010)

Twisted metal = Mortal Kombat with Cars


that's a good thing


----------



## Furious George (Jun 14, 2010)

Helix said:


> Twisted Metal X!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1!oneonetwelve
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3ALwKeSEYs&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



This is DELICIOUS!


----------



## Taleran (Jun 14, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> it dosn't help that it was released the same  year as Mass effect 2,  creating a sort of "once you go Black" Scenario



I'm glad I have avoided the Mass Effect games they look like a bore to play.


----------



## Newton (Jun 14, 2010)

Twisted metal

Twisted metal

Twisted metal

Twisted metal

Twisted metal

Twisted metal


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 14, 2010)

Taleran said:


> I'm glad I have avoided the Mass Effect games they look like a bore to play.



Daaaawwwwwwgggg

give em a try


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 14, 2010)

At this rate, we'll get a remake to Cheetahmen


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Jun 14, 2010)

Cyckness said:


> AC was the only real gem at the Ubisoft conference.
> 
> And not *some* of it... about 90% of it was edge-of-your-seat embarassing. It was so random and awful that I wouldn't have been surprised if *a cirque de soil dude popped out of a cannon and start gyrating on-stage*.





Which part did you find to be the worst? I have a feeling it's the same one I'm thinking about.


----------



## Sesha (Jun 14, 2010)

After checking I saw that Project Dust is being made by Eric Chahi. Excitement +99.



Helix said:


> Twisted Metal X!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1!oneonetwelve
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3ALwKeSEYs&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



Fucking yes! At all three.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 14, 2010)

Taleran said:


> I'm glad I have avoided the Mass Effect games they look like a bore to play.



Worst troll ever.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 14, 2010)

Let`s all just hope and pray that E3 tomorrow will be better than today.


----------



## Sesha (Jun 14, 2010)

LAZER


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 14, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Worst troll ever.



his loss, he will live a long sad unfulfilling life


----------



## Sesha (Jun 14, 2010)

I still want to know why Fred Raynal appeared in that Innergy promotion.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 14, 2010)

yOU KNOW, i TRIED PLAYING mASS eFFECT BUT FOR SOME REASON THE STORY JUST DID NOT ENGAGE ME. iT COULD HAVE BEEN THE tv i WAS PLAYING IT ON, OR THE TIME AND 

-I'm too lazy to fucking un-do that and do it again without caps lock so I'm just going to continue-

It could have been the tv or the time and attention I gave it just wasn't enough, but I wasn't as attached to the story as I apparently should have been. I'd give it a second try if my 360 wasn't broken.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 14, 2010)

Yagami-Kun said:


> Which part did you find to be the worst? I have a feeling it's the same one I'm thinking about.



 

I'd have to go with Captain Fruit Loop and his Magical Breathing Machine. I still can't believe they'll be selling that fecal matter at my gamestop someday.  

The Michael Jackson finale is a runner-up... if for no other reason then they hyped it up like it would blow our minds.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 14, 2010)

Echo% said:


> yOU KNOW, i TRIED PLAYING mASS eFFECT BUT FOR SOME REASON THE STORY JUST DID NOT ENGAGE ME. iT COULD HAVE BEEN THE tv i WAS PLAYING IT ON, OR THE TIME AND
> 
> -I'm too lazy to fucking un-do that and do it again without caps lock so I'm just going to continue-
> 
> It could have been the tv or the time and attention I gave it just wasn't enough, but I wasn't as attached to the story as I apparently should have been. I'd give it a second try if my 360 wasn't broken.



did you get off the Citadel?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 14, 2010)

Cyckness said:


> I'd have to go with Captain Fruit Loop and his Magical Breathing Machine. I still can't believe they'll be selling that fecal matter at my gamestop someday.
> 
> *The Michael Jackson finale is a runner-up*... if for no other reason then they hyped it up like it would blow our minds.



Im thinking they just forgot about it, and we are all like , and they are all like FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUU~~~


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 14, 2010)

I think I was about to, but I don't remember honestly. My focus wasn't on it apparently since my attention to detail was lacking by playing the game on such a piece-of-shit console tv.

Yeah.

a CONSOLE tv.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 14, 2010)

Echo% said:


> I think I was about to, but I don't remember honestly. My focus wasn't on it apparently since my attention to detail was lacking by playing the game on such a piece-of-shit console tv.
> 
> Yeah.
> 
> a CONSOLE tv.



ouch

the game  gets epic as soon as you  get off the citadel and do what ever you want


----------



## The Boss (Jun 14, 2010)

Echo% said:


> Yeah.
> 
> a CONSOLE tv.



Are you like.. a wizard. 

Play ME2 if ME1 was a bore to you. ME2 is generic shooter game  with RPG elements.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 14, 2010)

New Zelda info? Real? Fake? Well read if you want to



And Twisted Metal X? FUCK. YES.


----------



## The World (Jun 14, 2010)

Keollyn said:


> Twisted Metal.
> 
> PS3.
> 
> ...





Junas said:


> They are gonna talk about it tomorrow at 5pm, that's as far as I know. It should be from the Bethesda floor report hopefully.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3ALwKeSEYs&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 14, 2010)

Is the Activision conference up next?


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 14, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Are you like.. a wizard.
> 
> Play ME2 if ME1 was a bore to you. ME2 is generic shooter game  with RPG elements.



Ignore Boss she isn't well

ME2 makes the shooting  Epic to play  while cutting out the redundant and shitty inventory system


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 14, 2010)

I never got to sit down to Mass Effect, so I guess I never got the whole experience of it.

Can't wait to play it again though.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 14, 2010)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> New Zelda info? Real? Fake? Well read if you want to
> 
> 
> 
> And Twisted Metal X? FUCK. YES.



hope its true sounds absolutely fanatastic!


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 14, 2010)

Any news on FF13 Versus or MGS Rising?


----------



## Furious George (Jun 14, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> Any news on FF13 Versus or MGS Rising?



Gameplay trailer for MGS Rising is out now. 

FFvs13 we got nothing.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 14, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> Ignore Boss she isn't well
> 
> ME2 makes the shooting  Epic to play  while cutting out the redundant and shitty inventory system



 Bioware broke my heart.


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Jun 14, 2010)

Cyckness said:


> I'd have to go with Captain Fruit Loop and his Magical Breathing Machine. I still can't believe they'll be selling that fecal matter at my gamestop someday.
> 
> The Michael Jackson finale is a runner-up... if for no other reason then they hyped it up like it would blow our minds.



Oh Gawd, Bingo. 

Also, the presenter (don't remember his name) should be replaced. No need to explain why.
-----
By the way, I haven't watched the entire E3 but can anyone tell me if Versus XIII *might* be showing up? On the list of games in wikipedia, it's not listed, but on the gamespot booth it showed.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 14, 2010)

Cyckness said:


> Gameplay trailer for MGS Rising is out now.



sweet. gonna look it up.



> FFvs13 we got nothing.



Is it that hard to make a game? jesus.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 14, 2010)

Yagami-Kun said:


> Oh Gawd, Bingo.
> 
> Also, the presenter (don't remember his name) should be replaced. No need to explain why.
> -----
> By the way, I haven't watched the entire E3 but can anyone tell me if Versus XIII might be showing up? On the list of games in wikipedia, it's not listed, but on the gamespot booth it showed.



it should be talked about tomorrow. no promises though


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 15, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> Is it that hard to make a game? jesus.



When you have problems making towns in HD, there might be some road bumps in the process.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 15, 2010)

Donkey Show said:


> When you have problems making towns in HD, there might be some road bumps in the process.



I mean isnt that SE's way of being lazy, dont other games have HD towns, cities that look good and didnt take 30 years to make?


----------



## geG (Jun 15, 2010)

Considering that it started development at the same time as FFXIII and we haven't seen so much as one clip of gameplay footage from it, I'd say they're either having difficulties or just being extremely thorough.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 15, 2010)

So is there an Activision conference or not?


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 15, 2010)

Next game I'm getting is MIA from E3... FUCK YEAH WAR FOR CYBERTRON. seven days to go.

All I want for info on games is FFvsXII, Pokemon Gen V. Probably others later but not really as of now.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 15, 2010)

Donkey Show said:


> When you have problems making towns in HD, there might be some road bumps in the process.



I swear its like they only have 15 people in their studio.

I'd laugh my ass off if this game doesn't have towns too.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 15, 2010)

Geg said:


> Considering that it started development at the same time as FFXIII and we haven't seen so much as one clip of gameplay footage from it, I'd say they're either having difficulties or just being extremely thorough.


No, it's more like Nomura has been working on tons of other games and SE didn't want Versus to come out the same time as FFXIII so they had different development schedules, even though Versus was announced at the same time. Yeah, they were retarded to announce it that early.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 15, 2010)

It's like watching a slow motion train wreck...

...and then the camera pans to the sky, where a 747 is barreling down in flames.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 15, 2010)

Like I said FF VersusXIII = the next DNF


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jun 15, 2010)

Maybe after seeing the fan reception of FFXIII, they decided to rework some gameplay elements.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 15, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> No, it's more like Nomura has been working on tons of other games and SE didn't want Versus to come out the same time as FFXIII so they had different development schedules, even though Versus was announced at the same time. *Yeah, they were retarded to announce it that early.*



Remember when all the Sony fans collectively made a big mess in their diapers when they heard that FFXIII was going to be multiplatform? I think their announcing FFvsXIII as a PS3 exclusive soon after that was an attempt to alleviate the bawwing.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 15, 2010)

I'd like to see a Final Fantasy Game with the level of Epic that God of War III had, with an in-depth story such as Lord of the Rings, but an inventory, item, and weapon system similar to Kingdom Hearts two.

Maybe a unique art style as well.

Something fucking new.

And for the battle system... real time, with aspects of KHII, God of War and FFXII


----------



## Furious George (Jun 15, 2010)

Echo% said:


> I'd like to see a Final Fantasy Game with the level of Epic that God of War III had, with an in-depth story such as Lord of the Rings, but an inventory, item, and weapon system similar to Kingdom Hearts two.
> 
> Maybe a unique art style as well.
> 
> Something fucking *new.*



lol. Square Enix doesn't do "new".


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 15, 2010)

Kingdom Hearts II item system? They don't need to dumb it down to that level.

Final Fantasy has had epic moments before. It's just people forget them.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jun 15, 2010)

Cyckness said:


> lol. Square Enix doesn't do "new".



FFXII was "new" and fanbase baaawwed. 

My main gripe with SE games is the sheer retardedness of some things. Crisis Core for instance. The inability of the troops to hit Zack, who's standing still 15-20 ft away from them. With automatic rifles.


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Jun 15, 2010)

Cyckness said:


> Remember when all the Sony fans collectively made a big mess in their diapers when they heard that FFXIII was going to be multiplatform? I think their announcing FFvsXIII as a PS3 exclusive soon after that was an attempt to alleviate the bawwing.



I would LOL hard if they announced Versus XIII for the 360.

Anyway, what made my disappointment with a large chunk of FF XIII worse was the time they took to develop it. After playing the game I was wondering what the hell they spent all those years doing.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 15, 2010)

Echo% said:


> I'd like to see a Final Fantasy Game with the level of Epic that God of War III had, with an in-depth story such as Lord of the Rings, but an inventory, item, and weapon system similar to Kingdom Hearts two.
> 
> Maybe a unique art style as well.
> 
> ...



And I would like to see Bungie do dating sims.

I'd wager Square Enix and 'new' have the same probability.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 15, 2010)

I still haven't played FF13 yet tbh. I was waiting for a price drop after hearing all the negative shit about it, like no fucking towns. what the fuck was that shit? And it took them 5 years to make it. 5 years to make a game and you're leaving out towns, something is wrong here.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 15, 2010)

The graphics?


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 15, 2010)

Amanomurakumo said:


> Maybe after seeing the fan reception of FFXIII, they decided to rework some gameplay elements.


No, since Versus was planned to be completely different than XIII in almost every aspect.



Echo% said:


> I'd like to see a Final Fantasy Game with the level of Epic that God of War III had, with an in-depth story such as Lord of the Rings, but an inventory, item, and weapon system similar to Kingdom Hearts two.
> 
> Maybe a unique art style as well.
> 
> ...


Ironically, that is what Nomura described Versus to be.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 15, 2010)

I just want to recreate cutscene battles. Seriously... sort of sick of

ATTACK.

ok.

lol, you ready yet? no? lol ok I'll wait.

Yet? Ok cool.

HOLY FUCK YOU JUST SUMMONED A GIANT ROBOT WITH VOLCANOES FOR FINGERS AND AN AVALANCHE FOR A FACE.

Oh, you havent attacked yet, lol, 'k. 

Rdy now? No? lol sry.

ok so now you attack, 'k I'm ready. Shoulda defended last turn, oops lol.

HOOOOLY FUCKING BAAAAAAW.


EDIT:

Suzuku, if you're yanking my dick for fun, and FFvsXII isn't like that, I will kill you. You have gained the responsibility for making the game this way.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 15, 2010)

I'm guessing they focused on the cutscenes as there were 9 hours of cutscenes in ff13.

They also seemed to have forgotten levels, you know, those things that make rpg's fun?


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 15, 2010)

No no, FFXIII v1.1 is clearly going to be all that and a bag of mother fucking chips.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 15, 2010)

@Echo
If your sick of that system, why play an RPG?

Clearly a turn based RPG means you fight in turns.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 15, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> If your sick of that system, why play an RPG?
> 
> Clearly a turn based RPG means you fight in turns.



who?            me?

edit: nvm


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jun 15, 2010)

Echo% said:


> I just want to recreate cutscene battles. Seriously... sort of sick of
> 
> ATTACK.
> 
> ...



Thus is the mechanics of a RPG game. 

@Suzuku: Yeah I know it was suppose to be completely different, but that doesn't mean that the games can't share aspects. Regardless, SE's development time for it's games just seems to be increasing exponentially. It's no wonder they don't try and fan out to create new IPs or continue old fan favorites. I would love it if they did a sequel to Einhander but that will never happen.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 15, 2010)

Amanomurakumo said:


> FFXII was "new" and fanbase baaawwed.



Well, I guess that's kinda true. 



Yagami-Kun said:


> I would LOL hard if they announced Versus XIII for the 360.
> 
> Anyway, what made my disappointment with a large chunk of FF XIII worse was the time they took to develop it. After playing the game I was wondering what the hell they spent all those years doing.



Never bothered with FFXIII. I didn't like the cut of its gib. I tried to buy it one day but. like a strange toothless man offering you a brown paper bag, it just didn't "feel" right and I decided against it.

From what I hear I didn't miss much.


----------



## Helix (Jun 15, 2010)

Guuuuuys, I found Valve's surprise here:


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 15, 2010)

@ People who think I'm bagging on turn-based RPGs; I'm not.

I love Pokemon, and other turn based RPGs, but Square wants to portray the epic awesome largeness of their games and they show these kickass cutscenes and shit, and I mean... fuck, have you SEEN any of the merchandise they sell for Final Fantasy VII? Like... Advent Children? I mean I love that movie to death, seriously, but if they turned it into a turn-based game I would be bored to tears... because it's supposed to portray fast-paced, deadly fighting, not standing in one general area and just ATTACK. WAIT. ATTACK. WAIT.

In some games it makes sense... in games where your cutscenes and trailers make it seem like an Epic unfolding before your eyes... not so much.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 15, 2010)

Echo% said:


> I just want to recreate cutscene battles. Seriously... sort of sick of
> 
> ATTACK.
> 
> ...



RPG in a nutshell. And I love it


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 15, 2010)

Echo% said:


> EDIT:
> 
> Suzuku, if you're yanking my dick for fun, and FFvsXII isn't like that, I will kill you. You have gained the responsibility for making the game this way.


lol Nomura said it himself I'm just restating it. He said Versus' battle system will be real-time and based off of KH and that it will also have some third-person elements since Noctis will be able to wield guns along with a variety of other weapons. He also said that they were aiming to recreate the scale of the battle scenes shown in Advent Children and apply it to real-time combat with Versus. If they accomplish it is another story, but at least they're trying.



Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> No no, FFXIII v1.1 is clearly going to be all that and a bag of mother fucking chips.


Damn mother fucking straight.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 15, 2010)

So many goddamn shooters. Even worse, nearly all of them are the fucking same.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 15, 2010)

@Echo

That's like saying every game that has a cutscene should have that scene playable. The definition of a cutscene is a a sequence in a video game over which the player has no control. The purpose is to portray an event for the player to watch not play. It's part of the storytelling. If you don't like the slow pace of an RPG, don't play it.

Advent Children was a movie. Everything that happened there obviously wouldn't happen in a game because it was meant to be aesthetically pleasing in movie from.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jun 15, 2010)

Echo% said:


> @ People who think I'm bagging on turn-based RPGs; I'm not.
> 
> I love Pokemon, and other turn based RPGs, but Square wants to portray the epic awesome largeness of their games and they show these kickass cutscenes and shit, and I mean... fuck, have you SEEN any of the merchandise they sell for Final Fantasy VII? Like... Advent Children? I mean I love that movie to death, seriously, but if they turned it into a turn-based game I would be bored to tears... because it's supposed to portray fast-paced, deadly fighting, not standing in one general area and just ATTACK. WAIT. ATTACK. WAIT.
> 
> In some games it makes sense... in games where your cutscenes and trailers make it seem like an Epic unfolding before your eyes... not so much.



FFXIII was suppose to be one of SE's answers to that. The battle system was fast and streamlined yet at the end of the day, still a turn based RPG. Honestly, unless the game is an action game, not gonna see those movie like fights, try as they might. VersusXIII sounds like it can do it but the way people's expectations of the game are, there is going to be vast disappointment.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 15, 2010)

Helix said:


> Guuuuuys, I found Valve's surprise here:



           ...


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 15, 2010)

any news on activision conference? or links?


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 15, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> Damn mother fucking straight.



not sure if got...

----

Regardless, Squeenix is a flashy company that makes flashy games, but I can't really bring myself to enjoy them.  They should truly do a foundation up rebuild of their gaming strategy, but this gold-shitting machine they have now essentially makes that out of the question.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 15, 2010)

Amanomurakumo said:


> @Suzuku: Yeah I know it was suppose to be completely different, but that doesn't mean that the games can't share aspects. Regardless, SE's development time for it's games just seems to be increasing exponentially. It's no wonder they don't try and fan out to create new IPs or continue old fan favorites. I would love it if they did a sequel to Einhander but that will never happen.


The reason XIII took so long (supposedly) was because they had already started on it for the PS2 when the PS3 was announced so they decided to scrap the whole project and restart. After that it took time bringing everything together for 60+ hour game with gorgeous graphics and beautiful symphonies. The obviously didn't want Versus and XIII coming out at the same time an always planned for Versus to come after the flagship XIII. So, that's (supposedly) why their development time has taken so long.




Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> not sure if got...


No, I got your sarcasm and replied with my own. gg.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 15, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> Damn mother fucking straight.





Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> not sure if got...



LOL.

This thread became epic once that evil conference ended.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 15, 2010)

It's more out of morbid curiosity at this point.

I'm about as sick of genero W and JRPGs as I am of shooters.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 15, 2010)

Nova said:


> any news on activision conference? or links?


It's a closed conference. Which means no laptops allowed to steam it live.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 15, 2010)

lol wow, suck my balls activision


----------



## Furious George (Jun 15, 2010)

Lets face it. We'll all sleep fine tonight without knowing every minute detail of an "Activision" conference anyway.

Speaking of which, g'night folks.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2010)

Helix said:


> Guuuuuys, I found Valve's surprise here:



I am not amused.  I come back from work to see this junk?


----------



## Higawa (Jun 15, 2010)

So what did I miss after I went bed after the EA briefing?


----------



## Vyse (Jun 15, 2010)

Three hours until Nintendo's conference. They better not suck.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 15, 2010)

So any big game announcements yet?


----------



## The Boss (Jun 15, 2010)

I have little hopes for Nintendo.. Sony is gonna show their "move" so no hope for them either. I wish Konami's press was today. The wait is killing me. I want to know what kojima's new game is.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 15, 2010)

ExoSkel said:


> It's a closed conference. Which means no laptops allowed to steam it live.



It wasn't even a conference.  It was a fucking afterparty starring David Guetta and Usher.


----------



## masterriku (Jun 15, 2010)

LOL.

Just a little more til nintendo you I also hope I don't see anymore Eloquent disdain this week.


----------



## Aristides (Jun 15, 2010)

Has there been any rumors on anything Nintendo aside from the 3DS?

I want to hear about game titles damn it!


----------



## Vyse (Jun 15, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> So any big game announcements yet?



The only one I remotely cared about was Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2010)

> hope I don't see anymore Eloquent disdain this week.



Your hopes are futile.


----------



## valerian (Jun 15, 2010)

Nintendo better show the new Zelda game at their conference.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 15, 2010)

Donkey Show said:


> It wasn't even a conference.  It was a fucking afterparty starring David Guetta and Usher.



Then it was for the best.


----------



## KageFreak (Jun 15, 2010)

Where is my pokemonz?!


----------



## Helix (Jun 15, 2010)

I am ready to put the past behind me. C'mon Nintendo/Sony


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 15, 2010)

Here's to hoping they don't give away anything for free at the Sony conference as I'll be in a damn lunch meeting when it happens.  I'll have to convince my PR guy to give up the goods in the event of.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 15, 2010)

Looks like MGS:Rising has some "cutting-edge" technology


----------



## Helix (Jun 15, 2010)

Zaru said:


> Looks like MGS:Rising has some "cutting-edge" technology



Yeah, it should be a shocking experience.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 15, 2010)

It's like Dead Space Melee. Systematic cutting of body parts.

But I really hope the environment is as "cuttable" as the trailer seems to indicate. I'd hate to cut up stone walls and then fail to some wooden beam or lamp post


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 15, 2010)

MGSR looks like it should have been another game.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 15, 2010)

Helix said:


> Yeah, it should be a shocking experience.


I hope I get a rise out of it.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 15, 2010)

I wonder if I'll get the uncut version in my country.


----------



## Vyse (Jun 15, 2010)

Zaru said:


> I wonder if I'll get the uncut version in my country.



You always get uncut versions in Austria. That's where i get my games from.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 15, 2010)

Zaru said:


> It's like Dead Space Melee. Systematic cutting of body parts.
> 
> But I really hope the environment is as "cuttable" as the trailer seems to indicate. I'd hate to cut up stone walls and then fail to some wooden beam or lamp post



Oh  you will.

It's like when Battlefield: Bad Company was like " FULLY DESTRUCTIBLE ENVIRONMENTS" and then apparently support beams can casually withstand sustained tank, rocket and mortar rounds.  Walls are made of sheet rock; frames are made of adamantium.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## Suzuku (Jun 15, 2010)

Perpetual Fail said:


>


Another new MGS game?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 15, 2010)

Forget about MGS. Castlevania is where it's at.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 15, 2010)

Zone of the Enders 3?


----------



## Helix (Jun 15, 2010)

Zaru said:


> I wonder if I'll get the uncut version in my country.



You should have cut that pun out because that was electrifyingly bad.


----------



## Vyse (Jun 15, 2010)

Helix said:


> You should have cut that pun out because that was electrifyingly bad.



I feel like a a douche for not noticing that


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 15, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> Zone of the Enders 3?


Don't even play that game.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 15, 2010)

I hope we don;t get any of that... ROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOSSSEEE ... bullshit.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 15, 2010)

Zaru said:


> Looks like MGS:Rising has some "cutting-edge" technology



Oh cut that shit out.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 15, 2010)

Helix said:


> You should have cut that pun out because that was electrifyingly bad.



Cut me some slack. This game will have many, many puns attached to it


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 15, 2010)

They might raise the price because of it.


----------



## The World (Jun 15, 2010)

Zaru said:


> Cut me some slack. This game will have many, many puns attached to it



I hope Raiden can "Rise" to the occasion.

His sword seems "Solid" enough.


----------



## Helix (Jun 15, 2010)

Zaru said:


> Cut me some slack. This game will have many, many puns attached to it



Ah, I won't be rising to any false judgments from the flashing puns then.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 15, 2010)

Puns aside, this gime will probably give me the most slicing fun since the Bloodrayne games.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 15, 2010)

I just want to cut a helicopter in half after jumping off a tank I just cut. If they manage to do that then I'll sing the praises of Konami for the rest of my life. Or at least this generation.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 15, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> I just want to cut a helicopter in half after jumping off a tank I just cut. If they manage to do that then I'll sing the praises of Konami for the rest of my life. Or at least this generation.



Sounds like a cutscene.


----------



## Vyse (Jun 15, 2010)

One more hour to go.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 15, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> Sounds like a cutscene.


It's supposed to have lightning fast action though.


----------



## Superior (Jun 15, 2010)

I have an exam when this starts. Oh well, I won't miss anything


----------



## Zaru (Jun 15, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> Sounds like a cutscene.





I mean


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 15, 2010)

3DS better be kewl.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2010)

Better not take up the whole conference.


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 15, 2010)

I wouldn't mind if it's keeewl, but i rather see some new Zelda stuff.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2010)

Who wouldn't want to see more Zelda?


----------



## Kiyoshi_Hinata (Jun 15, 2010)

Finally. The conference I've been waiting for is imminent. My body is ready.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 15, 2010)

Fuck Nintendo.


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 15, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> Fuck Nintendo.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> Fuck Nintendo.





Stop trolling.


----------



## Velocity (Jun 15, 2010)

Has the Keynote started yet? I'm on my iPhone, so I can't watch the stream.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 15, 2010)

Zelda 3D for the 3DS with special Master Sword stylus.


----------



## Nodonn (Jun 15, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> Fuck Nintendo.



You go back to your space marines.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2010)

Space marines > Nintendo.


----------



## Velocity (Jun 15, 2010)

Perpetual Fail said:


> Space marines > Nintendo.



Samus or Link could solo the Haloverse, so no.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 15, 2010)

Its starting.


----------



## masterriku (Jun 15, 2010)

Perpetual Fail said:


> Space marines > Nintendo.



That makes no sense

Samus=nintendo
Samus>>>>space marines


----------



## Vyse (Jun 15, 2010)

Utopia Realm said:


> Its starting.



... in thirty minutes


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2010)

Lyra said:


> Samus or Link could solo the Haloverse, so no.



Link would get raped by Haloverse.  

And I'm not talking about them shitty marines.



I'm talking about these guys.


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 15, 2010)

*30 minutes...*​


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 15, 2010)

Oversoul said:


> ... in thirty minutes



WHat timezone your in?


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2010)

KLoWn said:


> *30 minutes...*​



That reminds me of that porno Mario movie.


----------



## Nodonn (Jun 15, 2010)

Utopia Realm said:


> WHat timezone your in?



Timezone doesn't exactly matter in this case


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 15, 2010)

Damnit, history filler.


----------



## Vyse (Jun 15, 2010)

Utopia Realm said:


> WHat timezone your in?



MET, but that doesn't really matter. It's still 25 minutes everywhere


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2010)

Utopia Realm said:


> Damnit, history filler.



Test stream.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 15, 2010)

HEY GUYS


NINTENDO CAN SUCK ITALIAN DICK


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> HEY GUYS
> 
> NINTENDO CAN SUCK ITALIAN DICK



Are you certain?  

Are you Italian?  :ho


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 15, 2010)

What stream is everyone using? Been staring at Gametrailers "Stay Tuned" image for too long now and im getting bored, which stream is showing this history thing?


----------



## Aman (Jun 15, 2010)

So where will everyone be streaming it? Nintendo's stream?


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2010)

1up is I believe.  

Can't see anything though.  Words are too far away.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 15, 2010)

KLoWn said:


> What stream is everyone using? Been staring at Gametrailers "Stay Tuned" image for too long now and im getting bored, which stream is showing this history thing?


----------



## Helix (Jun 15, 2010)

KLoWn said:


> What stream is everyone using? Been staring at Gametrailers "Stay Tuned" image for too long now and im getting bored, which stream is showing this history thing?





But I'll probably use this:


----------



## KageFreak (Jun 15, 2010)

Cant wait for sony...


----------



## Jade (Jun 15, 2010)

Cant wait...

I'm gonna be disappointed.


----------



## Aman (Jun 15, 2010)

Isn't the IGN stream better? I mean, that offers a higher resolution.  Or is it laggy?


Aurora said:


> Ohhh NOOOO DROGBA!!!!


I second that.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2010)

IGN is showing Call of Shit.


----------



## valerian (Jun 15, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HTkLA-5j0AA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aman (Jun 15, 2010)

is what I'm watching to get pumped.


----------



## Koroshi (Jun 15, 2010)

I want to see some Metroid.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2010)

Aman said:


> is what I'm watching to get pumped.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XstrpkqT6dw&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

This is what I'm listening to at the moment.  Come on Nintendo!  Make us drool.


----------



## Vyse (Jun 15, 2010)

Get ready for the new vitality sensor.


----------



## Memos (Jun 15, 2010)

Oversoul said:


> Get ready for the new vitality sensor.



Vitality Sensor+


----------



## Aman (Jun 15, 2010)

Oooooh shit.


----------



## Roy (Jun 15, 2010)

Nintendo actually has a chance to be the best conference this year.


----------



## Aman (Jun 15, 2010)

Lol Cammie.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 15, 2010)

Aurora said:


> Cant wait...
> 
> I'm gonna be disappointed.



Have faith.


----------



## Vyse (Jun 15, 2010)

There's the picture along with shitty music.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 15, 2010)

... and it's begins...


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jun 15, 2010)

I'm hoping for Zelda Wii Trailer and some insight on this Nintendo 3DS.


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 15, 2010)

W00T! I can see the stage, and i hear shitty music.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> Have faith.



Faith is nothing to those that know.


----------



## Aman (Jun 15, 2010)

Y'all missed the pre-recorded thing with Cammie? I think it was only on Nintendo's stream. Something about Wii owners being able to see things on the Nintendo channel after the press conference that the ones in the audience won't see.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 15, 2010)

Get ready to get your mind blown.


----------



## Roy (Jun 15, 2010)

FUCK YOU LAPTOP. YOU LAG AT THE WORST POSSIBLE TIME.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2010)

Start!!


----------



## Koroshi (Jun 15, 2010)

It's Starting      .


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 15, 2010)

Here Wii Go!


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jun 15, 2010)

Alright, Reggie is hosting, that's a plus


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 15, 2010)

Go Reggie!


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 15, 2010)

Here we go, Nintendo please impress me.


----------



## Memos (Jun 15, 2010)

FUCK YEAH REGGIIEEEE!!!!


----------



## Aman (Jun 15, 2010)

Reggie! Give us some good stuff.


----------



## KageFreak (Jun 15, 2010)

oh sweet
The best week of the year


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 15, 2010)

Hellz yeah. Its started.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2010)

I'm liking it so far.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 15, 2010)

PLEASE SAVE E3 NINTENDO!


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 15, 2010)

Reggie should take a shot at Microsoft.


----------



## Aman (Jun 15, 2010)

omg Zeldaaaa


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2010)

HOLY SHIT!!


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 15, 2010)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 15, 2010)

Oh shit Zelda.


----------



## Vyse (Jun 15, 2010)

ZELDAAAA!


----------



## Koroshi (Jun 15, 2010)

New Zelda :33


----------



## Jade (Jun 15, 2010)

OH SHITTTTT


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## Vyse (Jun 15, 2010)

This looks awesome ... might have to get a Wii


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 15, 2010)

Ok, new Zelda not impress so far..


----------



## Nodonn (Jun 15, 2010)

OH GOD YES 
/drool


----------



## valerian (Jun 15, 2010)

FUCK YEAH!


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## The Boss (Jun 15, 2010)

LOL MIYAMOTO!!!


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 15, 2010)

meh to the new zelda


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 15, 2010)

Demo.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2010)

I am not impressed.


----------



## Daedus (Jun 15, 2010)

I was hoping for a darker Zelda...

I am disappoint.


----------



## Jade (Jun 15, 2010)

*sniff*


----------



## The Boss (Jun 15, 2010)

OH SHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIT!!!!!


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 15, 2010)

Leave the sword fighting to the Japs


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 15, 2010)

Lol engrish ftw


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 15, 2010)

Oh Miyamoto.


----------



## Roy (Jun 15, 2010)

Starting off with a bang, Nintendo.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 15, 2010)

No translator kun?


----------



## Daedus (Jun 15, 2010)

The wiimotion controls are failing... *hard*.


----------



## Helix (Jun 15, 2010)

Looks like Zelda is failing with the motion controls so far.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 15, 2010)

Wow, wow, motion controller = FAIL


----------



## Vyse (Jun 15, 2010)

At least he's really playing live on stage.


----------



## Jade (Jun 15, 2010)

I don't want to see any more of this demo.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2010)

Can I has my regular controller back?  Kthnx.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 15, 2010)

This would suck to play sitting down.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2010)

This is not a good start.  

Sony I has faith in you!!!!


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 15, 2010)

Ok the game itself will probably be awesome, but this is fuckin boring.


----------



## Memos (Jun 15, 2010)

This isn't looking so good so far


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 15, 2010)

Miyamoto I am a bit disappoint.


----------



## Jade (Jun 15, 2010)

KLoWn said:


> Ok the game itself will probably be awesome, but this is fuckin boring.


Probably true. The demo their presenting with is horrible with the motion controls.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 15, 2010)

ROFL isn't motion plus suppose to make the response lot more better? This shit is just terrible.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2010)

Nintendo  

It shouldn't be hard to surpass Microsoft's shit from yesterday.  

But are you even trying.


----------



## Helix (Jun 15, 2010)

I can see this game getting tiring after a few hundred swings of the sword.


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 15, 2010)

1:1


----------



## The Boss (Jun 15, 2010)

calm down guys... it's only been 12 mins..


----------



## Aristides (Jun 15, 2010)

Ugh, games like this need to stick with the classic controllers.

Plus, can we please get a darker Zelda? Like...now?


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 15, 2010)

Don't expect lot from sony. I'm betting they are gonna spend half of their time demonstrating MOVE.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2010)

The start sets the tone for the rest.


----------



## Jade (Jun 15, 2010)

The Boss said:


> calm down guys... it's only been 12 mins..


DA2 is never coming.


----------



## Aristides (Jun 15, 2010)

I want Metroid...now.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 15, 2010)

Miyamoto is a casual. He sucks at games.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2010)

I like the audience's silence.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 15, 2010)

He doesn't suck at it. The controller SUCKS. It doesnt respond very well.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 15, 2010)

Looks like the controls are failing hard.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 15, 2010)

Aurora said:


> DA2 is never coming.



...


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 15, 2010)

Man nothing is working


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 15, 2010)

They're taking a good while with the zelda thing


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 15, 2010)

If they are opening with this, I expect them to finish with something amazing. 

Blame Wifi Miyamoto.


----------



## Roy (Jun 15, 2010)

This looks like a really light-hearted Zelda title.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2010)

"You guys need to turn off your wireless devices."

You need to get off the stage.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jun 15, 2010)

Haha, oh Apple Keynote references


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 15, 2010)

Why are they giving a tutorial on how to control a Zelda game that won't be out for like forever?


----------



## Helix (Jun 15, 2010)

Okay, bring on Sony now.


----------



## Memos (Jun 15, 2010)

Interference 

Yeah, sure.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 15, 2010)

Roy said:


> This looks like a really light-hearted Zelda title.



Really, you draw that conclusion from  the demo?


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 15, 2010)

They better have a backup plan cause this Zelda tutorial isn't looking so hot right now.


----------



## Nodonn (Jun 15, 2010)

KLoWn said:


> Why are they giving a tutorial on how to control a Zelda game that won't be out for like forever?



It's supposed to come out this year.


And finally a Zelda that looks nice again <3


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2010)

Looks like Nintendo forgot about E3 until a day ago.


----------



## Vyse (Jun 15, 2010)

So when's the Sony conference?


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 15, 2010)

Stop this. This is just sad...


----------



## valerian (Jun 15, 2010)

The bow looks like it going to be terribe to use.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 15, 2010)

Urgh, is this all they have to show or something.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2010)

Microsoft and Nintendo got together and agreed to troll gamers.


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 15, 2010)

Nodonn said:


> It's supposed to come out this year.


I don't care, i'll learn the control myself, and probably faster than i would by watching this since i have no "wireless intereference"


----------



## The Boss (Jun 15, 2010)

Oh.. how new and impressive Miyamoto.


----------



## Vyse (Jun 15, 2010)

Technical difficulties


----------



## Alien (Jun 15, 2010)

I don't know what's worse, the E3 conferences or the World cup


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 15, 2010)

It's only been 20 minutes, relax guys. 

Next year?


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 15, 2010)

Perpetual Fail said:


> Microsoft and Nintendo got together and agreed to troll gamers.



A conspiracy that seems to have worked so far.


----------



## Roy (Jun 15, 2010)

Canute87 said:


> Really, you draw that conclusion from  the demo?



Not sure if this is sarcasm. But if it isn't: Yes, TP had a way more darker feel to it. 

Also, you heard The Man. Interference, bitches. DS will go out and prove how awesome the controls work.


----------



## Vyse (Jun 15, 2010)

Alienups said:


> I don't know what's worse, the E3 conferences or the World cup



Really hard to decide. But nothing is worse than E3 so far. Let's wait and see how this presentation turns out in the end


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 15, 2010)

Other M nao.


----------



## KageFreak (Jun 15, 2010)

next...                                   ....


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2010)

I don't want new experiences.  

I want awesome games.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 15, 2010)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 15, 2010)

NO MORE SPORTS GAH! MS HAD ENOUGH OF THAT SHIT!


----------



## Koroshi (Jun 15, 2010)

I want my Metroid Now.


----------



## Vyse (Jun 15, 2010)

Sports ...


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 15, 2010)

Perpetual Fail said:


> Microsoft and Nintendo got together and agreed to troll gamers.



It's only natural for sony to follow suit.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 15, 2010)

looking forward to this :33


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 15, 2010)

Did someone say sports?


----------



## Memos (Jun 15, 2010)

Mario sports game


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 15, 2010)

No Mario, don't do it.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 15, 2010)

has it started!?


----------



## Fuse (Jun 15, 2010)

Looks like the Zelda people are gonna have some fun with this one as long as there aren't 20 people using wireless around them.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2010)

Mario the sportsman.


----------



## valerian (Jun 15, 2010)

Go fuck yourself Mario.


----------



## Jade (Jun 15, 2010)

More mario sports....


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 15, 2010)

How the hell does Mario still have a belly.


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 15, 2010)

YES! MORE MARIO SPORTS GAMES!!!!!! HYPEEEE


----------



## Fuse (Jun 15, 2010)

...........Mario hockey.....what the fuck. -__-


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 15, 2010)

Rainbows yay


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 15, 2010)

oh shit it has started...


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 15, 2010)

NINTENDO SUCKS ITALIAN DICKS


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 15, 2010)

mario b-ball??


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2010)

"Pure fun"

Back to my SNES Mario games I guess.


----------



## Aristides (Jun 15, 2010)

Mario gets a damn pass on everything. 

Their conference is just too gimmicky thus far.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 15, 2010)

Is everything coming out next year?

Nice job Nintendo.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 15, 2010)

LOL CASUAL WII OWNERS.


----------



## Memos (Jun 15, 2010)

Fuck you sales statistics


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 15, 2010)

URGH REGGIE PEOPLE DON'T PLAY YOUR SHIT


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 15, 2010)

Is he making shit up?


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2010)

Nintendo stop pissing over us.  

The audience wants real games and not bullshit casual games.


----------



## Roy (Jun 15, 2010)

Reggie talkin' stats and sales numbers.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 15, 2010)

Okay so Nintendo is speaking stats.


----------



## ryne11 (Jun 15, 2010)

"Bridge Games" my ass, give me a good Core Title


----------



## The Boss (Jun 15, 2010)

He best be trolling.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 15, 2010)

Oh god... why is he saying this?


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 15, 2010)

KLoWn said:


> Is he making shit up?



Maybe.


----------



## Koroshi (Jun 15, 2010)

Dem Stats.


----------



## Aristides (Jun 15, 2010)

Can Nintendo just turn 3rd party now please?


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2010)

My gaming journey leads me back to SNES.  

Wii Party.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 15, 2010)

:datsales


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 15, 2010)

OMFG NOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## ryne11 (Jun 15, 2010)

No more Mii Shit dammit!


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 15, 2010)

Wiiiiiiiii Party


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2010)

Board game.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 15, 2010)

When did the MAA take over E3!!?


----------



## Koroshi (Jun 15, 2010)

What is this shit.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 15, 2010)

...


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 15, 2010)

NIIINTENDOOOOO!!! I BELIVED IN YOOOOUUUU THIS YEAR!!!


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 15, 2010)

It's the Wii.


----------



## Nodonn (Jun 15, 2010)

2 people clapping


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 15, 2010)

Wii Party?apathy


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 15, 2010)

OMFG DANCING GAME = DIE!!


----------



## Fuse (Jun 15, 2010)

Now they're trying to re-sell Mario Party. -__-


----------



## Helix (Jun 15, 2010)

Somebody kill me please.


----------



## Roy (Jun 15, 2010)

They better have an awesome ending.


----------



## Koroshi (Jun 15, 2010)

Just Dance     .


----------



## Aristides (Jun 15, 2010)

What happened to the Nintendo that brought us Metroid Prime, Twilight Princess, and other flagship titles?


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 15, 2010)

What the fuck is with these dance games.


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## Suzuku (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2010)

Gaming is mostly ruined from now on.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 15, 2010)

KLoWn said:


> NIIINTENDOOOOO!!! I BELIVED IN YOOOOUUUU THIS YEAR!!!



I see this shit every year, can't people just stop with the false hope?


----------



## Roy (Jun 15, 2010)

.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 15, 2010)

DAT FAGGOTRY


----------



## ryne11 (Jun 15, 2010)

What a waste of my time


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jun 15, 2010)

The only way they'll save this conference is announcing the MOTHER Trilogy, which won't happen.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 15, 2010)

HOLLY SHIT. 8 PLAYERS. DANCE DANCE.


----------



## Aristides (Jun 15, 2010)

GOLDEN SUN?


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 15, 2010)

E3 is doomed this year. NOTHING IS GOING TO SAVE IT.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jun 15, 2010)

GOLDEN SUN!!


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 15, 2010)

Roy said:


> They better have an awesome ending.



They will....I hope.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 15, 2010)

Finally, maybe we'll get to actual games.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 15, 2010)

So that's it for the wii?


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 15, 2010)

I think Nintendo is trying to fail harder than Microsoft did.


----------



## Vyse (Jun 15, 2010)

Thank you, Nintendo. Good luck next xear.


----------



## ryne11 (Jun 15, 2010)

GOLDEN SUN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Koroshi (Jun 15, 2010)

Now this is what I want.


----------



## Roy (Jun 15, 2010)

GOLDEN SUN FUCK YEAH. FUCK YOU ASSHOLES. STFU


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 15, 2010)

Canute87 said:


> I see this shit every year, can't people just stop with the false hope?


Because it's fuckin NINTENDOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## geG (Jun 15, 2010)

You could tell they were definitely having problems with the controller on the Zelda game; it didn't follow the controller at all. I'm sure the actual game won't be that unresponsive.

Everything else is just


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 15, 2010)

Golden Sun


----------



## Fuse (Jun 15, 2010)

They better put the fucking fist pump in the new Just Dance.


----------



## Aristides (Jun 15, 2010)

i'm assuming this is a DS title.


Wii disappoints.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 15, 2010)

Just show us the 3DS already.


----------



## Helix (Jun 15, 2010)

Pretty cool how the portable device is better than the console.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 15, 2010)

wtf am i watching?


----------



## ryne11 (Jun 15, 2010)

Wow....

Not impressed. Should have just used highly detailed sprites


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 15, 2010)

We already knew about Golden Sun. :taichou

And dance games are for hippies.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 15, 2010)

Goldeneye.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 15, 2010)

GoldenEye!!?


----------



## Aristides (Jun 15, 2010)

Gamer...focus group? The fuck?


----------



## Memos (Jun 15, 2010)

Goldeneye with Daniel Craig


----------



## ryne11 (Jun 15, 2010)

Goldeneye, what a suprise


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 15, 2010)

Goldeneye??


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 15, 2010)

Helix said:


> Pretty cool how the portable device is better than the console.



I know rite.


----------



## Koroshi (Jun 15, 2010)

Goldeneye ???


----------



## Roy (Jun 15, 2010)

GOLDEN EYE ARRE YOU HAPPY NOW YOU CUNT FUCKS?!?"q!:>dADA


----------



## Fuse (Jun 15, 2010)

And oh man. They're binging back Golden Eye.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 15, 2010)

Wow, the 10000000000th James Bond game.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jun 15, 2010)

Golden eye! Nice!


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 15, 2010)

pleasant surprise


----------



## valerian (Jun 15, 2010)

Well I got what I wanted to see, so fuck this.


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 15, 2010)

Sorta curious


----------



## Aristides (Jun 15, 2010)

So you had no other ideas other than putting Craig into GoldenEye?


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2010)

Reggie


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 15, 2010)

Doubt it can even touch the original and must have N64 controller to properly play GoldenEye.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 15, 2010)

Ohh Epic Mickey.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 15, 2010)

Mickey mouse?


----------



## ryne11 (Jun 15, 2010)

EPIC MICKEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Roy (Jun 15, 2010)

Epic Mickey coming up.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 15, 2010)

Epic Mickey time.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 15, 2010)

lol "exclusive to wii".. like anyone else was going to hustle for it


----------



## The Boss (Jun 15, 2010)

Hey guys! At least Nintendo is making Games...!!!


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 15, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Doubt it can even touch the original and must have N64 controller to properly play GoldenEye.



Wii montion plus + Goldeneye remake = ??


----------



## Juice (Jun 15, 2010)

Epic Mickey?!


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2010)

MICKEY!!!!!


----------



## Koroshi (Jun 15, 2010)

Epic Mickey!


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 15, 2010)

lol disney epic disney


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 15, 2010)

Disney Epic Disney. 

Oh Reggie.


----------



## Roy (Jun 15, 2010)

Disney Epic Disney 

Reggie.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 15, 2010)

They better not fuck this up.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 15, 2010)

There will be no flood of hardcore titles for the wii. Nintendo has falling in love with the market that made them a shitload of money.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 15, 2010)

...


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 15, 2010)

Hope this tutorial is better than the last.


----------



## Helix (Jun 15, 2010)

The only Mickey I am interested in is the one holding a keyblade.


----------



## Aristides (Jun 15, 2010)

Ugh wtf is this?


----------



## Vyse (Jun 15, 2010)

Helix said:


> The only Mickey I am interested in is the one holding a keyblade.



So true ..


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2010)

Canute87 said:


> There will be no flood of hardcore titles for the wii. Nintendo has falling in love with the market that made them a shitload of money.



Microsoft seems to have fallen in love with them too.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 15, 2010)

Utopia Realm said:


> Wii montion plus + Goldeneye remake = ??



Exactly, I don't even know what the answer to that is. Also I'm not too excited about Activision making this game.


----------



## Juice (Jun 15, 2010)

Oh god this looks horrible.


----------



## Aristides (Jun 15, 2010)

What exactly happened in the MS showing? I missed it.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2010)

Aristides said:


> What exactly happened in the MS showing? I missed it.



Pure shit.  

Motion control shit.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 15, 2010)

Perpetual Fail said:


> Microsoft seems to have fallen in love with them too.



Microsoft goes where the money is that's all they are.

Sony's biggest problem is that they deliberately make their consoles sell at a loss.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 15, 2010)

Epic Mickey doesn't look that bad or that good.


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 15, 2010)

Im gonna be honest, this game could be fun.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 15, 2010)

Damn erase your enemies. Disney at it's best.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 15, 2010)

You didn't miss much besides MGS: RIsing and Reach Aristides.


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 15, 2010)

At work scrooling through this thread... wow, sounds bad for Nintendo.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 15, 2010)

Looks meh...


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 15, 2010)

I really don't know what to think about this Mickey game, it kinda looks interesting.


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 15, 2010)

Keollyn said:


> At work scrooling through this thread... wow, sounds bad for Nintendo.


That's cuz they're fuckin us in the ass.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2010)

Innovation =/= Good


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 15, 2010)

I only just started watching Nintendo's conference. Have they shown any good games yet?


----------



## Koroshi (Jun 15, 2010)

Well Mickey looks interesting to say the least.


----------



## Aristides (Jun 15, 2010)

Utopia Realm said:


> You didn't miss much besides MGS: RIsing and Reach Aristides.



Jeez thats it? Plus Motion Control?

The hell is happening to games today? 

Just give me the damn option of using a regular controller!


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 15, 2010)

not epic mickey

epic fail


----------



## Juice (Jun 15, 2010)

It doesn't look to bad after all. I probably won't get it but it doesn't look bad.


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 15, 2010)

Undercovermc said:


> I only just started watching Nintendo's conference. Have they shown any good games yet?


Meh, Zelda and Epic Mickey probably gonna be good, but they look boring as it is now.


----------



## valerian (Jun 15, 2010)

Anyone else having problems with 1up's stream?


----------



## Helix (Jun 15, 2010)

KLoWn said:


> Im gonna be honest, this game could be fun.



Yes, I can see it selling really well. Just not my kind of game.


----------



## ryne11 (Jun 15, 2010)

Kirby Game?


----------



## Vyse (Jun 15, 2010)

Kirby


----------



## Roy (Jun 15, 2010)

new kirby, negative nancy's


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 15, 2010)

Kirby coming to the Wii.


----------



## Koroshi (Jun 15, 2010)

Oh god Kirby.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2010)

Reggie you aren't a hardened gamer.


----------



## KageFreak (Jun 15, 2010)

What the Kirby...


----------



## Aristides (Jun 15, 2010)

Not looking towards actually buying that game. 


*1UP stream broken


Wheres my damn METROID OTHER M?!


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 15, 2010)

Oh please don't change Kirby.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 15, 2010)

when is microsoft's presentation??


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 15, 2010)

O GOD the graphic....


----------



## ryne11 (Jun 15, 2010)

Epic Yarn


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2010)

is this shit.


----------



## Jade (Jun 15, 2010)

wtf is that.


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## Koroshi (Jun 15, 2010)

Kirby's not eating anything.


----------



## Fuse (Jun 15, 2010)

Yaaaaaaay. Gay-er kirby game.


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 15, 2010)

Epic fuckin yawn...


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 15, 2010)

kirby get!!


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 15, 2010)

KIRBYOMFG!!1!1!!


----------



## The Boss (Jun 15, 2010)

Well this Kirby game looks exciting. I sort of like. A new concept... but game play is the same as all other Nintendo games....


----------



## Juice (Jun 15, 2010)

The Kirby game looks like it would be fun playing while on acid.


----------



## Helix (Jun 15, 2010)

Reminds me of Paper Mario except not as awesome.

And not paper.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2010)

Nintendo


----------



## Roy (Jun 15, 2010)

What's with all these "Epic" games? lol Reminds me of ___ 64

also, kirby looks pretty fun.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 15, 2010)

Thanks for killing my dreams Nintendo.

Kirby eats people not plays with yarn.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 15, 2010)

WTF am I watching?


----------



## Awesome (Jun 15, 2010)

Kirby epic fail


----------



## Vyse (Jun 15, 2010)

And yet another great franchise is raped.


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 15, 2010)

Ok, Metroid..NAO!


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 15, 2010)

FINALLY DRAGON QUEST


----------



## Solon Solute (Jun 15, 2010)

Lol, Kirby...


----------



## ryne11 (Jun 15, 2010)

Dragon Quest. Do not want


----------



## KageFreak (Jun 15, 2010)

what about all the "epic"


----------



## Koroshi (Jun 15, 2010)

Dragon Quest ?


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 15, 2010)

Dragon Quest hopefully won't fail. Hopefully.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2010)

Fuck the social element.


----------



## Koroshi (Jun 15, 2010)

KageFreak said:


> what about all the "epic"



He did say it was an Epic Adventure.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 15, 2010)

I want that kirby


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 15, 2010)

KLoWn said:


> Ok, Metroid..NAO!



Glad this is not in Nintendo's hand from the sound of things.


----------



## Juice (Jun 15, 2010)

Less talk more preview.


----------



## valerian (Jun 15, 2010)

Anyone got any other streams for me?


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2010)

metroid!!


----------



## Koroshi (Jun 15, 2010)

Fuck Yeah Metroid.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 15, 2010)

OH SHIT METROID!


----------



## Roy (Jun 15, 2010)

OTHER M


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 15, 2010)

Yes, Metroid.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 15, 2010)

METROID TIMEZ


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 15, 2010)

YES!!!!!!!


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 15, 2010)

OTHER M MOTHERFUCKING FINALLY


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 15, 2010)

I actually liked Epic Yarn....


----------



## Juice (Jun 15, 2010)

Metroiddddd. :333


----------



## The Boss (Jun 15, 2010)

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA METRIOD.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 15, 2010)

metroid!!


----------



## Solon Solute (Jun 15, 2010)

Metroid Prime's lookin' pretty good.


----------



## KageFreak (Jun 15, 2010)

Dont Like it


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2010)

That was awesome.


----------



## Juice (Jun 15, 2010)

Fucking epic looking.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 15, 2010)

Fucking yes.


----------



## ryne11 (Jun 15, 2010)

Kewl Metroid is Cool


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 15, 2010)

Solon Solute said:


> Metroid Prime's lookin pretty good.



Not prime, its Other M


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 15, 2010)

Badass game footage and music.

Kudos Nintendo.


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 15, 2010)

Looked awesome, can't fail.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 15, 2010)

Metroid's pretty cool and it's coming out this year.


----------



## Aristides (Jun 15, 2010)

METROID!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I wish the graphics were better though. Game looks like it should be on the Dreamcast.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 15, 2010)

that looked kewl


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 15, 2010)

Love that fucking music.


----------



## Vyse (Jun 15, 2010)

The music was the best part of that footage.


----------



## ryne11 (Jun 15, 2010)

RETRO GAME DK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## The Boss (Jun 15, 2010)

Nice music.. hopefully game will be good.


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 15, 2010)

Oh god, Metroid and I'm not able to view!


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 15, 2010)

Donkey Kong now eh?


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2010)

Donkey Kong


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 15, 2010)

DONEKY KONG!


----------



## Solon Solute (Jun 15, 2010)

Donkey Kong! Oh shit!


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 15, 2010)

Donkey Kong Country!


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 15, 2010)

HOLY DONKEY SHIT, NEW DONKEY KONG GAME


----------



## Koroshi (Jun 15, 2010)

Donkey Kong looks nice.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 15, 2010)

YES FUCKING DONKEY KONG, FINALLY!!!!!


----------



## Roy (Jun 15, 2010)

New Donkey Kong adventure.


----------



## Velocity (Jun 15, 2010)

Well, with the new Zelda game, the new Metroid game, the new Donkey Kong game, a GoldenEye remake and that Golden Sun DS trailer... I do believe Nintendo have stolen the show so far.


----------



## Juice (Jun 15, 2010)

DK. Oh fuck yeah! 

It doesn't look to bad either.


----------



## Aristides (Jun 15, 2010)

Donkey Kong! 

Holy shit! Made my day! 

Metroid and DK? FUCK YES!


----------



## Helix (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## Keollyn (Jun 15, 2010)

Aristides said:
			
		

> METROID!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I wish the graphics were better though. *Game looks like it should be on the Dreamcast.*



But then that would make it auto-win.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2010)

I like.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 15, 2010)

DONKEY KONG! I WANT! I WANT!!!


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 15, 2010)

I came.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 15, 2010)

The Legend of Zelda : Skyward Sword

anyone ?


----------



## Vyse (Jun 15, 2010)

Donkey is always great. I like it.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 15, 2010)

lol, donkey kong..

looks okay...


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 15, 2010)

Donkey Kong back


----------



## The Boss (Jun 15, 2010)

YEEEEEEEEEEEES!!! DONKEY KONG!!!


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 15, 2010)

Fuckin epic! IMMA GET!


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 15, 2010)

So did Nintendo just steal the show or what?


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 15, 2010)

DONKEY MOTHERFUCKING KONG!


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 15, 2010)

Finally the 3DS.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 15, 2010)

Thank god it's Donkey Kong Country and not some Donkey Kong Kongo Blast bullshit.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2010)

"Future of Gaming"


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jun 15, 2010)

3DS time baby


----------



## Memos (Jun 15, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Anyone got any other streams for me?





this is the one i'm watching.


----------



## Roy (Jun 15, 2010)

Nintendo talking 'bout 3DS


----------



## ryne11 (Jun 15, 2010)

3DS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## Juice (Jun 15, 2010)

Ohhh shit. 3DDDD.


----------



## Aman (Jun 15, 2010)

Fuck off, haters. This thing is magic.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 15, 2010)

Looks like Nintendo has had a good day if you overlook that tutorial fail.

Oh and 3DS is coming up nao.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 15, 2010)

is IT 3ds time???


----------



## Vyse (Jun 15, 2010)

I'm waiting in suspense.


----------



## Aristides (Jun 15, 2010)

That family looks ill.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 15, 2010)

ROFL, THE 3DS IS THE GLASSES!


----------



## Awesome (Jun 15, 2010)

Nintendo 3DS


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 15, 2010)

SOny soon copy


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 15, 2010)

:datglasses


----------



## The Boss (Jun 15, 2010)

THIS 3DS BETTER BE AWESOME.


----------



## Juice (Jun 15, 2010)

No glasses he says?


----------



## Aristides (Jun 15, 2010)

That girl is a fox.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 15, 2010)

Show us the 3DS


----------



## Vyse (Jun 15, 2010)

Nice advert so far.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2010)

I am not impressed.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 15, 2010)

3d without glasses??

what?


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 15, 2010)

Wow you'd think Michael Jordon was apearing or something.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 15, 2010)

Cool story Nintendo.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 15, 2010)

Damn that's a sexy handheld.


----------



## Juice (Jun 15, 2010)

Sweeeet.


----------



## ryne11 (Jun 15, 2010)

A DS with a wider top screen. W00t?


----------



## Vyse (Jun 15, 2010)

Oh he's taking himself way too seriously.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 15, 2010)

ENGRISH!!!!


----------



## Aristides (Jun 15, 2010)

So is it 3d or not?


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 15, 2010)

@lk3mizt said:


> 3d without glasses??
> 
> what?



Believe in Nintendo


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 15, 2010)

Iwata = serious business


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2010)

Mass Market


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 15, 2010)

3DS? Catch me up guys--what is this?


----------



## Solon Solute (Jun 15, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> ENGRISH!!!!



lol              .


----------



## ryne11 (Jun 15, 2010)

Just fucking show a game or something. Quit Talking!


----------



## Juice (Jun 15, 2010)

I don't understand him well.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2010)

Keollyn said:


> 3DS? Catch me up guys--what is this?



Has a bigger screen than the DS.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 15, 2010)

Wow you can chose to go 3D or not? AWESOME!


----------



## Fuse (Jun 15, 2010)

Finally the no glasses 3D has arrived!!

Could have done without the dramatic pauses though.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 15, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> ENGRISH!!!!


----------



## Aristides (Jun 15, 2010)

So a DS with a wide screen? That's it?

(My speakers dont work)


----------



## Juice (Jun 15, 2010)

Keollyn said:


> 3DS? Catch me up guys--what is this?



Its a new DS that is going to be 3D game play with out glasses.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 15, 2010)

Analog stick for 3DS.

And better graphics.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 15, 2010)

What chip are they using?


----------



## Roy (Jun 15, 2010)

3D$ looks sweeeet.


----------



## Aristides (Jun 15, 2010)

Juice said:


> Its a new DS that is going to be 3D game play with out glasses.



Wait....uh how? Are they giving us new eyeballs?


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 15, 2010)

I wonder how good are the graphics


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2010)

Motion sensor.  Sweet.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 15, 2010)

Roy said:


> 3D$ looks sweeeet.



 :rofl


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 15, 2010)

i dont get this...

is it 3D as in 3D like ava... or 3d graphics wise??


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 15, 2010)

Perpetual Fail said:


> Has a bigger screen than the DS.



Oh **


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 15, 2010)

Bla bla bla... Show stuff.


----------



## Juice (Jun 15, 2010)

TWWWOOO  CAMMERA LIKE OMG.


----------



## Higawa (Jun 15, 2010)

Its in sreeee deeeee
and now show me a game :33


----------



## ryne11 (Jun 15, 2010)

3D photos seem cool


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2010)

Two cameras guiz!!  3D photos!!


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 15, 2010)

3d photos... thats kewl


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 15, 2010)

3ds can play movies???


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 15, 2010)

Catching up to Apple eh Nintendo?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 15, 2010)

3D pictures?

No wai!


----------



## Aristides (Jun 15, 2010)

For fuck's sake STFU and show us a demo.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2010)

I want some games already.


----------



## Juice (Jun 15, 2010)

Wait.. Its going to have movies?


----------



## Solon Solute (Jun 15, 2010)

This is weak...


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 15, 2010)

Damn, Apple suck on 3DS.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 15, 2010)

3DS seems pretty cool for the moment. Impressive.


----------



## Aman (Jun 15, 2010)

Engrish ftw.


----------



## ryne11 (Jun 15, 2010)

Project Sora. What game? What Game?


----------



## The World (Jun 15, 2010)

I love how he just slipped it in his jacket so nicely even though the 3DS looks big and thick.


----------



## Vyse (Jun 15, 2010)

There won't be a demo


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 15, 2010)

lol iwata

graphic capabilly


----------



## The World (Jun 15, 2010)

KID ICARUS!


----------



## Memos (Jun 15, 2010)

Kid Icarus?


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 15, 2010)

OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH SHITTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## ryne11 (Jun 15, 2010)

Kid Icarus!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## The Boss (Jun 15, 2010)

DAM 3D GRAPHICS.


----------



## Roy (Jun 15, 2010)

"Sorry to keep you waiting!"



fuck yeah


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 15, 2010)

Roy said:


> 3D$ looks sweeeet.


----------



## Fuse (Jun 15, 2010)

KID ICARUS!!!! FUCK YES!!!


----------



## Vyse (Jun 15, 2010)

KID ICARUS! I just came


----------



## The World (Jun 15, 2010)

THIS SHIT LOOKS LIKE WII GRAPHICS!


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 15, 2010)

i hate shit VA


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 15, 2010)

Damn, look who is alive?


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2010)

I am amazed.


----------



## Juice (Jun 15, 2010)

The game looks sweet.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 15, 2010)

Kusuriuri said:


> Kid Icarus?



The graphics for it look sweet.


----------



## ryne11 (Jun 15, 2010)

"Bark like a dog!"


----------



## valerian (Jun 15, 2010)

Well shit Kid Icarus.

SORRY TO KEEP YOU WAITING!!


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 15, 2010)

Oh Nintendo, you saved E3.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 15, 2010)

DAT VOICE


----------



## Aristides (Jun 15, 2010)

Nintendo just stole the damn show.


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 15, 2010)

Sorta want, sorta want.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2010)

Nintendo won.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 15, 2010)

was that a wii game or 3ds game?


----------



## Helix (Jun 15, 2010)

I think I'll buy a 3DS just for Kid Icarus...


----------



## Juice (Jun 15, 2010)

Those are really fucking good graphics for a DS game.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 15, 2010)

Looks like I will get a 3DS definitely. Kid Icarus seems interesting.


----------



## The World (Jun 15, 2010)

KREEDU RIRICRAS!


----------



## Lucius (Jun 15, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> Oh Nintendo, you saved E3.



not yet. i'd admit so if they announce a new zelda though.


----------



## Aristides (Jun 15, 2010)

So is that the next new handheld or just another DS with 3D?


----------



## Koroshi (Jun 15, 2010)

Well that was surprising.



Lucius said:


> not yet. i'd admit so if they announce a new zelda though.



They already did.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jun 15, 2010)

So...

Is E3 saved after the Fiasco of Ubisoft?


----------



## Roy (Jun 15, 2010)

Congrats, Nintendo. You won E3 this year.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2010)

Lucius said:


> not yet. i'd admit so if they announce a new zelda though.



They already did.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 15, 2010)

Communicate without me knowing, sounds like it became self-aware!


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 15, 2010)

3DS graphics look better than PSP now. Sony better get their ass in gear.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 15, 2010)

ExoSkel said:


> was that a wii game or 3ds game?



Amazing 3DS graphics.


----------



## Roy (Jun 15, 2010)

Lucius said:


> not yet. i'd admit so if they announce a new zelda though.



That's the first thing they announced. lol


----------



## Aristides (Jun 15, 2010)

What is he saying? I have no sound


----------



## Fraust (Jun 15, 2010)

I don't even play Nintendo games and I'm happy they kicked the shit out of their conference. Xbox was disappoint yesterday and it doesn't even matter if Sony does well because these guys listened to EXACTLY what people wanted; the old hardcore games that made them huge.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2010)

Nintendo ends better than Microshit did.   

I'm glad.


----------



## Solon Solute (Jun 15, 2010)

Aristides said:


> What is he saying? I have no sound



                .


----------



## The Boss (Jun 15, 2010)

blahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblah


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 15, 2010)

Someone give me another stream besides ign and 1up please.


----------



## Juice (Jun 15, 2010)

Nintendo cats?


----------



## ryne11 (Jun 15, 2010)

Nintendogs + Cats


----------



## Fraust (Jun 15, 2010)

Only thing Sony can do to make me happy now is a surprise Kingdom Hearts 3 trailer.


----------



## Lucius (Jun 15, 2010)

Koroshi said:


> They already did.



really? i missed the beginning. did they show some gameplay?


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 15, 2010)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS KINGDOM FUCKING HEARTS BITCH


----------



## Fraust (Jun 15, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> Someone give me another stream besides ign and 1up please.



e3expo.com


----------



## Memos (Jun 15, 2010)

METAL GEAR!?!?


----------



## ryne11 (Jun 15, 2010)

Residend Evil and Assasins Creed and Metal Gear!


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 15, 2010)

Metal Gear Solid 3DS?


----------



## Roy (Jun 15, 2010)

holy shit Kingdom Hearts


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2010)

Metal Gear!!!


----------



## The World (Jun 15, 2010)

KONAMI! WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

*howls like wolf*


----------



## Aristides (Jun 15, 2010)

Fraust said:


> e3expo.com



or


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 15, 2010)

Dayum! Sum nice titles.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 15, 2010)

OHHHHHHHHH SHITTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## valerian (Jun 15, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> Someone give me another stream besides ign and 1up please.


----------



## Fraust (Jun 15, 2010)

Greatest E3 conference ever.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 15, 2010)

Nintendo just raped Microsoft and made E3 his bitch.


----------



## Vyse (Jun 15, 2010)

Did I just miss something about Kindom Hearts? What was it about?


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2010)

Fuck yeah Nintendo!!


----------



## Juice (Jun 15, 2010)

I wonder how much this will cost.


----------



## The World (Jun 15, 2010)

SHOW US THE FUCKING 3DS PLAY SOME GAMES GODDAMMIT!

I WANNA SEE SHIT FLOAT IN MIDAIR!


----------



## Fraust (Jun 15, 2010)

Oversoul said:


> Did I just miss something about Kindom Hearts? What was it about?



They're getting a game on the 3DS


----------



## The Boss (Jun 15, 2010)

3DS seems awesome OMG MGS IN 3D!! FFFFFFFFFFFF DO WANT!!!!


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 15, 2010)

I hope this comes out this holiday season. 

I will be picking the 3DS on the first day.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 15, 2010)

okay, dem titles were kewl


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2010)

Juice said:


> I wonder how much this will cost.



A lot.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 15, 2010)

Juice said:


> I wonder how much this will cost.



$200 tops. I'd say $150 though.


----------



## Roy (Jun 15, 2010)

Nintendo raped hard.

Fuck you  posters


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 15, 2010)

Sony soon copy. Next E3


----------



## Solon Solute (Jun 15, 2010)

3DS has alot of big game developers backing them.


----------



## Vyse (Jun 15, 2010)

Fraust said:


> They're getting a game on the 3DS



Fuck this shit. That's the KH game they were going to announce? Then they sure as hell won't announce KH3 this year.


----------



## Fraust (Jun 15, 2010)

The Microsoft copies in two years.


----------



## Aristides (Jun 15, 2010)

I still do not understabd how it is 3D without glasses. And does 3Dwork for old games on the DS?


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2010)

Roy said:


> Nintendo raped hard.
> 
> Fuck you  posters





We know Nintendo raped hard at the end.  Start was


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 15, 2010)

ryne11 said:


> Residend Evil and Assasins Creed and Metal Gear!



I just got back from a meeting right now... FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU 3DS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 15, 2010)

3DS saved it.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 15, 2010)

Reggie tell me the price and release date.


----------



## The World (Jun 15, 2010)

lawl stroking Nintendo's own dick.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 15, 2010)

Nintendo are the true leaders of innovation.

Just please Ninty make your console get support like your handhelds.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 15, 2010)

Nintendo is pretty good.


----------



## Aman (Jun 15, 2010)

Will this really be two hours? They seem to be done.


----------



## Helix (Jun 15, 2010)

They could ditch the Wii and just focus on the 3DS.


----------



## The World (Jun 15, 2010)

Better online community!


----------



## Aristides (Jun 15, 2010)

Still waiting for games I actually would play on it (Metroid, Fire emblem, zelda, maybe mario, starfox).


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## KLoWn (Jun 15, 2010)

ROFL wtf..


----------



## The World (Jun 15, 2010)

MIYAMOTO        !


----------



## Aristides (Jun 15, 2010)

The 3ds just went onomnomnomnom


----------



## Taleran (Jun 15, 2010)

NINTENTOLD


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2010)

Useless commercial is useless.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 15, 2010)

cheesy


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 15, 2010)

Starfox anyone?


----------



## Memos (Jun 15, 2010)

coins came out of that DS... IT DOES PRINT MONEY!!


----------



## ryne11 (Jun 15, 2010)

lol Reggie


----------



## Juice (Jun 15, 2010)

What the hell?


----------



## Roy (Jun 15, 2010)

Aristides said:


> Still waiting for games I actually would play on it (Metroid, Fire emblem, zelda, maybe mario, starfox).



well, there you go.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 15, 2010)

THIS PLEASES ME


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 15, 2010)

lol @ that video


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2010)

Ok.  Reggie getting burned was


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 15, 2010)

lol Bowser 

"Fuck you Miyamoto for constantly letting mario kick my ass"


----------



## The World (Jun 15, 2010)

I really fucking hate Reggie that dumb looking fuck.


----------



## Solon Solute (Jun 15, 2010)

Lol @ Bowser melting that guys face.


----------



## Aristides (Jun 15, 2010)

Roy said:


> well, there you go.



What happened? I only saw Miyamoto get eaten!


----------



## The Boss (Jun 15, 2010)

MOOOOOAR!!!


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 15, 2010)

srsly, the coulda done without that 

lemme guess, they gonna give free 3ds to the people sitting there..


----------



## Fraust (Jun 15, 2010)

I'd steal one of those girls.


----------



## Helix (Jun 15, 2010)

Things got interesting...


----------



## The World (Jun 15, 2010)

Does my 3DS come with a hot model?


----------



## ryne11 (Jun 15, 2010)

Booth Babes


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 15, 2010)

YES! RELEASE THE WOMEN!


----------



## Jade (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2010)

@lk3mizt said:


> srsly, the coulda done without that
> 
> lemme guess, they gonna give free 3ds to the people sitting there..



Tour guide.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 15, 2010)

WHAT THE FUCK FREE SHOW GIRLS!!!


----------



## Juice (Jun 15, 2010)

Hot                      .


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jun 15, 2010)

You guys....

It's raining Womenz!


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 15, 2010)

hahahaha tying consoles to people!!


----------



## Aristides (Jun 15, 2010)

<3





Hehehe


----------



## Gnome (Jun 15, 2010)

nintendo babes


----------



## The Boss (Jun 15, 2010)

I wanna see this shit IRL..


----------



## Solon Solute (Jun 15, 2010)

dat attendant.


----------



## Jade (Jun 15, 2010)

Nintendo's SMART!!!


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 15, 2010)

Does the 3DS come with the girls?


----------



## Nodonn (Jun 15, 2010)

You get a 3DS!
You get a 3DS!
Everybody Gets A 3DS!


----------



## Juice (Jun 15, 2010)

Nintendo is such a tease.


----------



## Aristides (Jun 15, 2010)

Japan > America at E3. 

:lol


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2010)

They get to play new Zelda!!


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 15, 2010)

@lk3mizt said:


> hahahaha tying consoles to people!!



He's not stupid. I know I would want to steal one.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 15, 2010)

Boy, Nintendo really supplied


----------



## Fuse (Jun 15, 2010)

Sony and Microsoft will have to pull some really hish end motion control to top that.


----------



## ryne11 (Jun 15, 2010)

In the end this was worth it


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 15, 2010)

No price or release date.


----------



## Memos (Jun 15, 2010)

this must feel demeening for those poor girls


----------



## Gnome (Jun 15, 2010)

nintendo always raises the bar


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2010)

Fuse said:


> Sony and Microsoft will have to pull some really hish end motion control to top that.



Microsoft already failed.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 15, 2010)

Well.. that was pretty cool bros.


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 15, 2010)

2DS.. Seriously,, Fuckin want...


----------



## Fraust (Jun 15, 2010)

Fuck Xbox motion control.


----------



## Juice (Jun 15, 2010)

Oh my god I want to at least see the game play.


----------



## Akira (Jun 15, 2010)

Fuck, that was one of my favourite conferences ever.


Also the 3DS advert was legendary, I'm buying that on release!


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 15, 2010)

Yeah Nintendo definitely beat Microsoft, let's see what Sony can do.

Microsoft and Sony will be stealing the 3DS idea soon enough.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 15, 2010)

I wonder when Microsoft's ass will recover from the rape


----------



## Nodonn (Jun 15, 2010)

Kusuriuri said:


> this must feel demeening for those poor girls



I bet you'd walk around in that outfit if you could hold a 3DS


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 15, 2010)

Nintendo did great


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 15, 2010)

What about price and date!?


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 15, 2010)

so, when is xbox's e3 show?

or was yesterday's event it?


----------



## Laxus (Jun 15, 2010)

Awesome, Reggie brought all his hoes to help people play the 3ds


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 15, 2010)

Aristides said:


> I still do not understabd how it is 3D without glasses. And does 3Dwork for old games on the DS?



MOTHERFUCKING MAGIC MAN!!!


----------



## Aristides (Jun 15, 2010)

Poor start, a below ok middle until metroid and DK came, those made the middle portion good.

The 3DS was a great end.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2010)

Itachi^ said:


> I wonder when Microsoft's ass will recover from the rape



When they can get a Zelda game on the 360.


----------



## Akira (Jun 15, 2010)

@ @lk3mizt


It was yesterday


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 15, 2010)

Sorry Sony, but you can't compete with Nintendo this year. You might as well cancel your conference.


----------



## Fraust (Jun 15, 2010)

^yesterday


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 15, 2010)

Itachi^ said:


> I wonder when Microsoft's ass will recover from the rape



They won't recover for a hell of a while. They don't even have a handheld.


----------



## Higawa (Jun 15, 2010)

sony in 2 hours is that right?


----------



## Vyse (Jun 15, 2010)

E3 doesn't suck that much thanks to Nintendo. I'm not buying anything they've shown, though.


----------



## Aman (Jun 15, 2010)

Nintendo > World. Guys, go to Nintendo's E3 site.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 15, 2010)

@lk3mizt said:


> so, when is xbox's e3 show?
> 
> or was yesterday's event it?


Yesterday                .


----------



## Nodonn (Jun 15, 2010)

I need to go to the bathroom


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 15, 2010)

The 3DS may very well be the first Nintendo handheld I buy in years. I'm thoroughly impressed. They definitely put Microsoft to shame. If Sony focus on Move for too long and show generic rip-offs, Nintendo will have had the best conference by far.


----------



## Juice (Jun 15, 2010)

HA.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 15, 2010)

SOny conference starts in an hour ,I would laugh my ass off if they Photoshopped Nintendos's 3DS commerical for their P3DSP putting Jak's head on bowser. Could you tell the difference?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 15, 2010)

yup nintendo delivered

after all these years

they finally dropped the bomb


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 15, 2010)

Akira said:


> @ @lk3mizt
> 
> 
> It was yesterday





Fraust said:


> ^yesterday



that was it? 

IT WAS FUCKING GAY!

i thought that was just a taste of whats to come @ E3


----------



## Roy (Jun 15, 2010)

Donkey Show said:


> MOTHERFUCKING MAGIC MAN!!!



I fucking told you DS was gonna provide. 

DETAILS, MAN! DETAILS!q!


----------



## Awesome (Jun 15, 2010)

Anyone else like the art style for the new zelda game? Reminds me a little bit of wind waker.


----------



## Aman (Jun 15, 2010)

Go here everyone:

e3.nintendo.com

Lots of interviews and stuff streaming.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2010)

@lk3mizt said:


> that was it?
> 
> IT WAS FUCKING GAY!
> 
> i thought that was just a taste of whats to come @ E3



I blame this thread for making me lose brain cells.  

I would have never seen it if it wasn't for this thread.


----------



## Nodonn (Jun 15, 2010)

Itachi^ said:


> Anyone else like the art style for the new zelda game? Reminds me a little bit of wind waker.



That's the awesome part of it.
If you go look at TP now it looks like shit, WW still looks great.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 15, 2010)

I'm happy I sold my DS last year and that I still have my Wii. 

I never gave up faith in Nintendo. :WOW


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 15, 2010)

Aman said:


> Nintendo > World. Guys, go to Nintendo's E3 site.



Why? I'm there and it's just a whit page that says E3 2010


----------



## Aristides (Jun 15, 2010)

Poor microsoft.

-360 always breaks
-Only online gaming service which charges just to use it.
-Only basically good for shooters(L4D, Halo, Gears, CoD series, etc...) and sports.


----------



## Fraust (Jun 15, 2010)

Only thing Xbox did well was MG Rising, and it's not even exclusive. Gears is good for fans like me, and I might get reach. The new console was also nice, but 5 minutes of cool stuff doesn't make up for an hour and a half of copycat fail bullshit child games.


----------



## Aristides (Jun 15, 2010)

Echo% said:


> Why? I'm there and it's just a whit page that says E3 2010





Video still playing.


----------



## Roy (Jun 15, 2010)

Fucking Nintendo. Props. Had faith all along. Didn't use  not even once.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 15, 2010)

Nodonn said:


> That's the awesome part of it.
> If you go look at TP now it looks like shit, WW still looks great.



Exactly. That type of graphics doesn't deteriorate over time. The new zelda, just like wind waker, will always look great. I have high expectations for this zelda.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 15, 2010)

you know what I like

a airwing coming out of the 3DS


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 15, 2010)

FUCK I DONT SEE ANYTHING >_<


----------



## Juice (Jun 15, 2010)

Man. I though this was going to be a downer but I was mistaken.


----------



## Aristides (Jun 15, 2010)

Fraust said:


> Only thing Xbox did well was MG Rising, and it's not even exclusive. Gears is good for fans like me, and I might get reach. The new console was also nice, but 5 minutes of cool stuff doesn't make up for an hour and a half of copycat fail bullshit child games.



I'm not into the whole motion detection thing for home console gaming like Nintendo and MS are. I just wanna play on a regular controller.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2010)

Roy said:


> Fucking Nintendo. Props. Had faith all along. Didn't use  not even once.





Nintendo did pull though and give us win starting with Metroid.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 15, 2010)

Roy said:


> Fucking Nintendo. Props. Had faith all along. Didn't use  not even once.



You just did.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 15, 2010)

Echo% said:


> FUCK I DONT SEE ANYTHING >_<



Trying refreshing the page a bit. That did the trick for me.


----------



## Aristides (Jun 15, 2010)

Btw, what else is there for the 3DS besides Kid Icarus?

My video hiccuped during the ad.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 15, 2010)

when is sony conference?


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 15, 2010)

Roy said:


> I fucking told you DS was gonna provide.
> 
> DETAILS, MAN! DETAILS!q!





I'll be on the show floor in a couple of hours.  Good thing the Sony booth is right next to the Nintendo booth again.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 15, 2010)

So let's see what sony got


----------



## Volture (Jun 15, 2010)

Golden Sun is still the only thing that caught my attention.


Seriously, that 3DS presentation sucked balls. They could just point a camera on the guys hands while he was holding the 3DS, we'd see it then. I mean, it was all words. Give us a demonstration for fucks sake.


----------



## Nodonn (Jun 15, 2010)

Lol @ haters a few pages back


----------



## Aristides (Jun 15, 2010)

ExoSkel said:


> when is sony conference?



In an hour I suppose.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2010)

ExoSkel said:


> when is sony conference?



In an hour and half.


----------



## Fraust (Jun 15, 2010)

Sony Conference says 12PM PST, is that 3PM EST? That's some bullshit...


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2010)

Nodonn said:


> Lol @ haters a few pages back





I still hate the begining.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 15, 2010)

DONKEY SHOW PICTURES OF 3DS IN ACTION.


----------



## Aristides (Jun 15, 2010)

Nodonn said:


> Lol @ haters a few pages back



Do you blame us? Nothing good was happening for the first twenty minutes.


----------



## Helix (Jun 15, 2010)

Aristides said:


> Poor microsoft.
> 
> -360 always breaks
> -Only online gaming service which charges just to use it.
> -Only basically good for shooters(L4D, Halo, Gears, CoD series, etc...) and sports.



PC does it better.


----------



## Nodonn (Jun 15, 2010)

Perpetual Fail said:


> I still hate the begining.



Nintendo is always fashionably late.


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## Koroshi (Jun 15, 2010)

Volture said:


> Golden Sun is still the only thing that caught my attention.
> 
> 
> Seriously, that 3DS presentation sucked balls. They could just point a camera on the guys hands while he was holding the 3DS, we'd see it then. I mean, it was all words. Give us a demonstration for fucks sake.



lol               .


----------



## Vyse (Jun 15, 2010)

It's 9 p.m. where I live so shut your face.


----------



## Aristides (Jun 15, 2010)

Helix said:


> PC does it better.



I meant for console gaming


----------



## Roy (Jun 15, 2010)

Perpetual Fail said:


> Nintendo did pull though and give us win starting with Metroid.


They finished strong. Very strong. 


Brandon Heat said:


> You just did.


I mean in a negative way towards Nintendo. v_v


Aristides said:


> Btw, what else is there for the 3DS besides Kid Icarus?
> 
> My video hiccuped during the ad.


the ad showed zleda, kid icarus, starfox, donkey kong, etc


Donkey Show said:


> I'll be on the show floor in a couple of hours.  Good thing the Sony booth is right next to the Nintendo booth again.



wooow. 

fuck you


----------



## Juice (Jun 15, 2010)

Volture said:


> Golden Sun is still the only thing that caught my attention.
> 
> 
> Seriously, that 3DS presentation sucked balls. They could just point a camera on the guys hands while he was holding the 3DS, we'd see it then. I mean, it was all words. Give us a demonstration for fucks sake.



Its called marketing. It will make folks want to get their hands on it even more now.


----------



## Man in Black (Jun 15, 2010)

That was a fucking great conference.

Kirby: Epic Yarn looks fucking amazing and I can't wait to hear impressions/get hands on the 3DS myself.

Their is no way anything Sony does can compete with what Nintendo just did, only way is if they announce an entire new gaming console like the PS4, even PSP2/3D wouldn't be enough.


----------



## Sesha (Jun 15, 2010)

No Epic Mickey? My wish has been denied.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 15, 2010)

Echo% said:


> DONKEY SHOW PICTURES OF 3DS IN ACTION.



HOW THE FUCK AM I SUPPOSED TO DO THAT, WITH TWO CAMERAS AT DIFFERENT ANGLES?


----------



## Vyse (Jun 15, 2010)

Sesha said:


> No Epic Mickey? My wish has been denied.



What are you talking about? It was a huge deal in the conference.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2010)

Sesha said:


> No Epic Mickey? My wish has been denied.



There was Epic Mickey.  

Not sure if want though.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 15, 2010)

Sesha said:


> No Epic Mickey? My wish has been denied.


They showed it. But it was meh. You didn't miss anything.


----------



## Roy (Jun 15, 2010)

Sesha said:


> No Epic Mickey? My wish has been denied.



They did show it.


----------



## Aristides (Jun 15, 2010)

Roy said:


> They finished strong. Very strong.
> 
> I mean in a negative way towards Nintendo. v_v
> 
> ...



Why was I quoted?


----------



## geG (Jun 15, 2010)

That conference made me so happy.

Donkey Kong Country was basically what got me into gaming, I can't wait for the new one.


----------



## Roy (Jun 15, 2010)

^check again.


----------



## Juice (Jun 15, 2010)

Sesha said:


> No Epic Mickey? My wish has been denied.



They showed it. It just got shadowed like a mother fucker toward the end of the conference.


----------



## Aristides (Jun 15, 2010)

Roy said:


> ^check again.



Oh ho!

I c wat u did thar.


----------



## FLUFFY G (Jun 15, 2010)

Wow, I'm really digging Zelda's new art style.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2010)

Sony better have something revolutionary.


----------



## Helix (Jun 15, 2010)

I'm ready, Gabe.


----------



## Roy (Jun 15, 2010)

Yes. 3D$ will have some A++ titles.


----------



## Nodonn (Jun 15, 2010)

Roy said:


> Yes. *3D$* will have some A++ titles.



Appropriate name ain't it?


----------



## Man in Black (Jun 15, 2010)

Perpetual Fail said:


> Sony better have something revolutionary.


They aren't.


----------



## Aristides (Jun 15, 2010)

Roy said:


> Yes. 3D$ will have some A++ titles.



I am pleased..

(except now I have to buy a new DS!  )


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 15, 2010)

Zelda looks great unlike that piece of shit TP. Hoping 3DS is as fun as it looks. Rest was so/so. 

Gotta head to work but hope sony puts some good shit out so when get home got something to see that's good and not more bullshit. Yesterday news sucked.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 15, 2010)

The new Zelda title is growing on me.


----------



## valerian (Jun 15, 2010)

Where is everyone going to watch the Sony Conference?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 15, 2010)

soooooo, just woke up, what did i miss from nintendo?


----------



## Sesha (Jun 15, 2010)

Juice said:


> They showed it. It just got shadowed like a mother fucker toward the end of the conference.



Then I'm a dumbfuck and missed it. Didn't see the whole conference, and a few comments seemed to suggest it wasn't shown. No matter.


----------



## Man in Black (Jun 15, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Where is everyone going to watch the Sony Conference?


Youtube.com/e3

Best stream out there.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 15, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Where is everyone going to watch the Sony Conference?



probably ign, it played smoothly for me the whole time.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 15, 2010)

Nova said:


> soooooo, just woke up, what did i miss from nintendo?


Pretty much every fucking thing you can possibly imagine


----------



## Nodonn (Jun 15, 2010)

Nova said:


> soooooo, just woke up, what did i miss from nintendo?



A hundred chicks with a 3DS attached to them.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 15, 2010)

ExoSkel said:


> Pretty much every fucking thing you can possibly imagine



is that good or bad for someone who likes nintendo?


----------



## Aristides (Jun 15, 2010)

I really want Donkey Kong. I hope the 3DS version is like the Wii version gameplay wise. I want to play another DK country ASAP.


----------



## Akira (Jun 15, 2010)

Nova said:
			
		

> soooooo, just woke up, what did i miss from nintendo?




One of the best nintendo conferences ever lol.


----------



## Roy (Jun 15, 2010)

Nodonn said:


> Appropriate name ain't it?


itprintsmoney.gif


Aristides said:


> I am pleased..
> 
> (except now I have to buy a new DS!  )



But it comes with booth babes!


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 15, 2010)

Nova said:


> is that good or bad for someone who likes nintendo?


BAD. Really bad.



hint: you missed new zelda, kirby, donkey kong, golden sun, golden eye, 3ds, kid icarus


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 15, 2010)

You nutjobs are crazy about Zelda not looking good.  Fuck you and your OMG I WANT TO SUCK DARK LINKS BALL JUICE.  Go back to your brotastic circle jerks.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 15, 2010)

did nintendo have any new I.P's? i missed the beginning.


----------



## Fuse (Jun 15, 2010)

Nova said:


> soooooo, just woke up, what did i miss from nintendo?



In order:New zelda game, 3 different kinds a crap, a gay-er looking Kirby game, 3D Nintendo DS which is epic. And a few old games being continued and being made awesome (Golden eye and Kid Icarus).


----------



## Aristides (Jun 15, 2010)

Akira said:


> One of the best nintendo conferences ever lol.



The first twenty minutes don't exist in my mind.


----------



## Volture (Jun 15, 2010)

Juice said:


> Its called marketing. It will make folks want to get their hands on it even more now.


If it was marketing, it sure as hell didn't work (for me anyway). Why the fuck would I buy something of which I haven't seen shit? Man, just a 5 second glimpse of the 3D would probably convince me. Now I'm not buying anything and I'm pretty annoyed too (Could also just be because of the guys face lol).


----------



## Juice (Jun 15, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Where is everyone going to watch the Sony Conference?



G4.



Nova said:


> soooooo, just woke up, what did i miss from nintendo?



At first it was shit. Then it turned to greatness. Nintendo stole E3. 



Sesha said:


> Then I'm a dumbfuck and missed it. Didn't see the whole conference, and a few comments seemed to suggest it wasn't shown. No matter.



The game looks good, actually.


----------



## Man in Black (Jun 15, 2010)

Nova said:


> soooooo, just woke up, what did i miss from nintendo?


A ton of shit.

But let's see:

Zelda Wii
Donkey Kong Country Returns
New Metroid game
Epic Mickey
Kirby: Epic Yarn (LOOKS AMAZING)

3DS
Kid Icarus: Uprising (3DS)
A ton of games from 3rd party developers that really all look great (KH3DS, MGS 3DS, Assassins Creed 3D to include a few)

Best conference so far, by far.


----------



## Nodonn (Jun 15, 2010)

Stupid American dubs warrant a


----------



## Roy (Jun 15, 2010)

Nova said:


> is that good or bad for someone who likes nintendo?



It's     sex.


----------



## Vyse (Jun 15, 2010)

Dam, why didn't they show the new vitality sensor?


----------



## Akira (Jun 15, 2010)

Aristides said:


> The first twenty minutes don't exist in my mind.



Fair enough, the rest was awesome though.


----------



## Roy (Jun 15, 2010)

Volture said:


> If it was marketing, it sure as hell didn't work (for me anyway). Why the fuck would I buy something of which I haven't seen shit? Man, just a 5 second glimpse of the 3D would probably convince me. Now I'm not buying anything and I'm pretty annoyed too (Could also just be because of the guys face lol).



Dude, didn't you hear Reggie? He said that showing the 3D$ on big screen wasn't possible.


----------



## Juice (Jun 15, 2010)

Volture said:


> If it was marketing, it sure as hell didn't work (for me anyway). Why the fuck would I buy something of which I haven't seen shit? Man, just a 5 second glimpse of the 3D would probably convince me. Now I'm not buying anything and I'm pretty annoyed too (Could also just be because of the guys face lol).



It works on everyone differently. I see where your coming from but I'm sure you will be able to see what it is like before you even consider buying it. Its more of a hype thing by not showing it then and there.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 15, 2010)

Man in Black said:


> A ton of shit.
> 
> But let's see:
> 
> ...



What                      .


----------



## Nodonn (Jun 15, 2010)

Nova said:


> What                      .



Pay more attention.


----------



## Pervy Fox (Jun 15, 2010)

Hey, guys, where can I watch the sony conference?


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 15, 2010)

lol basically.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 15, 2010)

Donkey Show said:


> You nutjobs are crazy about Zelda not looking good.  Fuck you and your OMG I WANT TO SUCK DARK LINKS BALL JUICE.  Go back to your brotastic circle jerks.



I don't know what's up with people and the dark link. What will it make them more manly or something?


----------



## Koroshi (Jun 15, 2010)

Pervy Fox said:


> Hey, guys, where can I watch the sony conference?


----------



## Roy (Jun 15, 2010)

Donkey Show said:


> You nutjobs are crazy about Zelda not looking good.  Fuck you and your OMG I WANT TO SUCK DARK LINKS BALL JUICE.  Go back to your brotastic circle jerks.



Quoted for truth.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2010)

Donkey Show said:


> You nutjobs are crazy about Zelda not looking good.  Fuck you and your OMG I WANT TO SUCK DARK LINKS BALL JUICE.  Go back to your brotastic circle jerks.



U Mad.  :ho


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 15, 2010)

anyone got a link to a recorded nintendo conferenc?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 15, 2010)

epic mickey was epic failure.

LOL HAI I AM USING BRUSH TO FUCK SHIT UP

and I noticed bad camera problems during the demo


----------



## Roy (Jun 15, 2010)

Nova said:


> What                      .



You read right.


----------



## Nodonn (Jun 15, 2010)

Canute87 said:


> I don't know what's up with people and the dark link. What will it make them more manly or something?



Idiots just want a space marine instead of Link.

Those tights be pimpin'


----------



## Darc (Jun 15, 2010)

where are u guys getting this info from? I just heard about this. Is there a site/stream?


----------



## Nodonn (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## Vyse (Jun 15, 2010)

Darc said:


> where are u guys getting this info from? I just heard about this. Is there a site/stream?



You can always watch it live.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## Fuse (Jun 15, 2010)

Nova said:


> anyone got a link to a recorded nintendo conferenc?



Should show up on G4 sometime soon.


----------



## Man in Black (Jun 15, 2010)

Roy said:


> You read right.


And I forgot Resident Evil 3DS and Saints Row 3DS.


----------



## Juice (Jun 15, 2010)

Darc said:


> where are u guys getting this info from? I just heard about this. Is there a site/stream?



There are streams of the conferences online and G4 TV has live feeds of the conferences as well.


----------



## DragonTiger (Jun 15, 2010)

Holy balls. Goldeneye and a new DK country? 

And they didn't even mention Pokemon. I wasn't expecting them to reveal info or even english screens, but I was expecting them to at least bring it up....


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 15, 2010)

Perpetual Fail said:


> U Mad.  :ho



Am I really...?



  

Oh yeah... upcoming games for the 3DS:

*Kid Icarus Uprising*
DJ Hero 3D
*Kingdom Hearts 3D*
Saints Row
Madden NFL
*Dead or Alive 3D*
*Ninja Gaiden*
*Street Fighter IV* (lol, no Wii version again)
It's motherfucking Ridge Racer!!!
*Metal Gear Solid*
Professor Layton
Samurai Warriors

*jizz in my pants*


----------



## Pervy Fox (Jun 15, 2010)

Koroshi said:


>



Wait what time does it freakin start???? 

it says it will start in 7 days ???????


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2010)

Nodonn said:


> Idiots just want a space marine instead of Link.
> 
> Those tights be pimpin'



I would take space marines over Link any day.  

Especially if they be UltraMarines!!


----------



## Volture (Jun 15, 2010)

Roy said:


> Dude, didn't you hear Reggie? He said that showing the 3D$ on big screen wasn't possible.


Yes, I did hear him. I thought he meant directly screening the DS screen, but not filming his hands, if you know what I mean. Don't know how that wouldn't work, but hey, who am I .


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 15, 2010)

lolololololololololololol

nintendo just raped the psp


----------



## Juice (Jun 15, 2010)

Pervy Fox said:


> Wait what time does it freakin start????
> 
> it says it will start in 7 days ???????



Really...? 

12:00 PST


----------



## Roy (Jun 15, 2010)

Man in Black said:


> And I forgot Resident Evil 3DS and Saints Row 3DS.






Donkey Show said:


> Am I really...?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm mad 


Volture said:


> Yes, I did hear him. I thought he meant directly screening the DS screen, but not filming his hands, if you know what I mean. Don't know how that wouldn't work, but hey, who am I .



ahh. yeah, that's a little complicated. lol


----------



## Koroshi (Jun 15, 2010)

Pervy Fox said:


> Wait what time does it freakin start????
> 
> it says it will start in 7 days ???????



It starts in about 1 hour what you talking about ?


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 15, 2010)

Donkey Kong Country looks good but I hope they realize one of the *main* things that made Donkey Kong Country so amazing was the superb soundtrack.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=akDQhp3lOBc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Velocity (Jun 15, 2010)

Christmas is going to be so awesome this year... I'm totally nabbing a 3DS, Pok?mon and Golden Sun.


----------



## Sesha (Jun 15, 2010)

Juice said:


> The game looks good, actually.



I won't judge it until I've seen it, but at least someone is positive about it. The fact that Warren Spector is making it vindicates any lukewarm responses, so I'll still remain hopeful.


----------



## Roy (Jun 15, 2010)

Maybe the PSP 2 will be good. And maybe it'll steal some games, like Mario.


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 15, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Donkey Kong Country looks good but I hope they realize one of the *main* things that made Donkey Kong Country so amazing was the superb soundtrack.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=akDQhp3lOBc[/YOUTUBE]


Fuckin AMEN.

The DKC ost's are superb.


----------



## Aman (Jun 15, 2010)

Oversoul said:


> Dam, why didn't they show the new vitality sensor?


Lol, I just realized! It's a good thing they didn't, I think they understand what E3 is all about now.


----------



## Pervy Fox (Jun 15, 2010)

Koroshi said:


> It starts in about 1 hour what you talking about ?



Thats what it says on e3 gamespot 

it says in 7 days and 23 hours. Am I even in the right site???


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 15, 2010)

Nova said:


> lolololololololololololol
> 
> nintendo just raped the psp



yeah the gaming ghetto transformed into a space station.


----------



## Nodonn (Jun 15, 2010)

Nintedo had riiiiiiidge racer.
Sony better have it as well.


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## Koroshi (Jun 15, 2010)

Pervy Fox said:


> Thats what it says on e3 gamespot
> 
> it says in 7 days and 23 hours.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 15, 2010)

heard you can watch 3D movies on the 3DS, lol, pwn


----------



## Pervy Fox (Jun 15, 2010)

Ok what in the blazing fuck??????

Im on the same site and mine says 7 days.


----------



## Roy (Jun 15, 2010)

3D version! 



Nova said:


> heard you can watch 3D movies on the 3DS, lol, pwn



dude, price though.. fuck. i'm guessing $200.. maybe 150


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 15, 2010)

Dude.  The real killer app for the 3DS is not Metal Gear or Kid Icarus...

It's fucking Dead or Alive 3D.  Fuckin titties in 3Dizzle!!!


----------



## Roy (Jun 15, 2010)

Donkey Show said:


> Dude.  The real killer app for the 3DS is not Metal Gear or Kid Icarus...
> 
> It's fucking Dead or Alive 3D.  Fuckin titties in 3Dizzle!!!



 



























I want


----------



## Man in Black (Jun 15, 2010)

Donkey Show said:


> Dude.  The real killer app for the 3DS is not Metal Gear or Kid Icarus...
> 
> It's fucking Dead or Alive 3D.  Fuckin titties in 3Dizzle!!!


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 15, 2010)

I'm watching on G4. Sony is about to start.


----------



## Higawa (Jun 15, 2010)

Only 45 mins left :33


----------



## geG (Jun 15, 2010)

Am I the only one who finds the Goldeneye thing really stupid?

The only reason it's so loved is because it was so revolutionary at the time; now it's just going to be like every other shooter out there.


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 15, 2010)

Geg said:


> Am I the only one who finds the Goldeneye thing really stupid?
> 
> The only reason it's so loved is because it was so revolutionary at the time; now it's just going to be like every other shooter out there.


Except looking shittier.


----------



## Nodonn (Jun 15, 2010)

Finally Nintendo is done.

*sprints to bathroom*


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 15, 2010)

Not to mention it's not Pierce Brosnan


----------



## Pervy Fox (Jun 15, 2010)

Im not gonna be able to watch the damn thing, I dont know why it say it starts in 7 days on e3 gamestop. Am I the only one having this problem here? 

if yes, Is there another easy link to watch it?


----------



## Roy (Jun 15, 2010)

^jeez, just go to another site. -_-


----------



## Man in Black (Jun 15, 2010)

Pervy Fox said:


> Im not gonna be able to watch the damn thing, I dont know why it say it starts in 7 days on e3 gamestop. Am I the only one having this problem here?


Just use .

When the conference starts at 3 PM EST/12 AM PST they will start livestreaming it in pretty great quality.


----------



## Juice (Jun 15, 2010)

Pervy Fox said:


> Ok what in the blazing fuck??????
> 
> Im on the same site and mine says 7 days.



Mine is saying its 3 days. Maybe it will start at the right time reguardless. There are other streams I'm sure. Just look for another.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 15, 2010)

Pervy Fox said:


> Im not gonna be able to watch the damn thing, I dont know why it say it starts in 7 days on e3 gamestop. Am I the only one having this problem here?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 15, 2010)

I find it hilarious how microsoft was all casual gamers heaven while nintendo went almost pure hardcore


----------



## Stroev (Jun 15, 2010)

Nintendo's gonna be tough to top.


----------



## Juice (Jun 15, 2010)

They sure went out with a bang. lol


----------



## Roy (Jun 15, 2010)

They aren't going to be topped.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 15, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I find it hilarious how microsoft was all casual gamers heaven while nintendo went almost pure hardcore



Haha, I fucking called that yesterday.


----------



## Aristides (Jun 15, 2010)

The Golden Eye remake seemed unnecessary though


----------



## Man in Black (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## Roy (Jun 15, 2010)

So, I heard that the creator of... Ninja Gaiden(?) walked out on Sunday while they were wearing those white coats? 

I wanna see that. XD


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 15, 2010)

Somebody link me to Gametrailer's Sony stream please.


----------



## Higawa (Jun 15, 2010)

I wanne see sony but Im pretty good with the nintendo conference made me go on my wii now^^


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 15, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> Somebody link me to Gametrailer's Sony stream please.


----------



## Juice (Jun 15, 2010)

Aristides said:


> The Golden Eye remake seemed unnecessary though



Its a nice flash back for those who were die hards for the old one. I can't wait for it.


----------



## DragonTiger (Jun 15, 2010)

No way Sony beats Nintendo here. I just can't see it happening.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 15, 2010)

nintendo is going insane

just announced 3DS games

 Animal Crossing 3DS
Mario Kart 3DS
Pilotwings 3DS
Star Fox 64 3DS
Paper Mario 3DS




I just jizzed in my pants


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 15, 2010)

Now I actually do want a Wii now


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 15, 2010)

Star Fox 3D.....jizz


----------



## Juice (Jun 15, 2010)

The graphics on the 3DS look awesome.


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 15, 2010)

He's watching Microsoft press conference...in 3D!


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 15, 2010)

Man I've gotta admit these 3DS games look awesome. If Nintendo keeps the price under $200 then I'll definitely be getting one, along with pretty much everyone else in the world.


----------



## Roy (Jun 15, 2010)

KLoWn said:


> He's watching Microsoft press conference...in 3D!



FUCKING LOL


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 15, 2010)

KLoWn said:


> He's watching Microsoft press conference...in 3D!


----------



## Juice (Jun 15, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> Man I've gotta admit these 3DS games look awesome. If Nintendo keeps the price under $200 then I'll definitely be getting one, along with pretty much everyone else in the world.



Everything they put into it makes me suspicious on what it will cost. I wouldn't be surprised if it was in the range of two hundred dollars though.


----------



## Fraust (Jun 15, 2010)

The secret is nintendo has Fringe technology and steals their stuff from other universes. That's why stuff never costs that much.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 15, 2010)

Dat super


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 15, 2010)

omg star fox 64 nintendo has regained my once long gone heart that slowly went to sony, but if sony doesnt deliver i am once again a nintendo fanboy


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 15, 2010)

DO A BARREL ROLL!!! in 3D.



and OMG Pilotwings 3DS?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 15, 2010)

KLoWn said:


> He's watching Microsoft press conference...in 3D!



 No no


 He's using his 3DS special ability to look into the future


 He's seeing the Sony press conference

:ho


----------



## The World (Jun 15, 2010)

Donkey Show said:


> Dat super


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 15, 2010)

KLoWn said:


> He's watching Microsoft press conference...in 3D!





Even though I work with Sony, this bukkakefest that Nintendo is showering upon is gladly accepted with open mouths.


----------



## Roy (Jun 15, 2010)

Fuck, man. Those graphics are fucking amazing. DS, how do they compare to the PSP?


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## The World (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## Suzuku (Jun 15, 2010)

Donkey Show said:


> Even though I work with Sony, this bukkakefest that Nintendo is showering upon is gladly accepted with open mouths.


----------



## Vyse (Jun 15, 2010)

I don't want another KH handheld spin off, goddammit. Gimme my next gen KH3


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 15, 2010)

got beat to it >_>;


----------



## Koroshi (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 15, 2010)

DEM GRAPHIX


----------



## The Boss (Jun 15, 2010)

OH GOD! YOU ARE A GREAT GOD! I CAME.


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 15, 2010)

Donkey Show said:


> Even though I work with Sony, this bukkakefest that Nintendo is showering upon is gladly accepted with open mouths.


I fuckin knew it!


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 15, 2010)

Reggie is looking at this.



Vision of the future.


----------



## Roy (Jun 15, 2010)

Donkey Show said:


> Even though I work with Sony, this bukkakefest that Nintendo is showering upon is gladly accepted with open mouths.



IMPROVED!!


----------



## Helix (Jun 15, 2010)

It's raining consoles!


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 15, 2010)

Roy said:


> Fuck, man. Those graphics are fucking amazing. DS, how do they compare to the PSP?



The graphics are Wii like if anything else.  Better than the PSP, IMO.

Anyway... 3D TITTIES!!!





And one badass mofo.


----------



## Solon Solute (Jun 15, 2010)

It begins...


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 15, 2010)

mmm hulk chris in RE game

not sure if like


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 15, 2010)

SONY'S IS STARTING


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 15, 2010)

Here we go


----------



## The World (Jun 15, 2010)

I'VE GOT MY SONY FOAM FINGER ON!


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 15, 2010)

EVERYONE PUT YOUR FAIL HATS ON


----------



## Vyse (Jun 15, 2010)

I'm so excited


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 15, 2010)

SUBLIMINAL MESSAGES


----------



## The Boss (Jun 15, 2010)

Sony please don't disappoint.


----------



## Aristides (Jun 15, 2010)

Stream link please.


----------



## Vyse (Jun 15, 2010)

It looks so cool.  Sony is still the best


----------



## Koroshi (Jun 15, 2010)

and it starts.


----------



## Roy (Jun 15, 2010)

Let's see if they can top the Big N's show.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 15, 2010)

Sony knows how to start a conference


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 15, 2010)

Okay Sony, entertain me.


----------



## Roy (Jun 15, 2010)

Oversoul said:


> It looks so cool.  Sony is still the best


----------



## Nodonn (Jun 15, 2010)

Let's see what they do with their damn lollipop.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 15, 2010)

inFAMOUS 2 inFAMOUS 2 inFAMOUS 2


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2010)

"Ponchos"


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 15, 2010)

WE'RE DOING IT NATURAL


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 15, 2010)

this guy is pretty cool and interesting.

but i spotted a lie!

"only console with built in wifi"

we know thats false :33


----------



## Roy (Jun 15, 2010)

lol nice shot at M$


----------



## AeroNin (Jun 15, 2010)

"high definition 3D"

AHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2010)

Sony doing what it does best.  Spinning webs of lies.


----------



## AeroNin (Jun 15, 2010)

Undisputed leader in 3D

obviously sony has won E3


----------



## The Boss (Jun 15, 2010)

lol                 3D.


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 15, 2010)

Uhh..i think my Gametrailer stream just crashed? Someone hook me up with another good stream!


----------



## Vyse (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2010)

KLoWn said:


> Uhh..i think my Gametrailer stream just crashed? Someone hook me up with another good stream!


----------



## Roy (Jun 15, 2010)

Too late, Sony. 

Nintendo told me that dem glasses are expensive and sucky.


----------



## Koroshi (Jun 15, 2010)

KLoWn said:


> Uhh..i think my Gametrailer stream just crashed? Someone hook me up with another good stream!


----------



## Fuse (Jun 15, 2010)

Ok...ok 3D games everything we've been hearing for the last year almost...come on...


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2010)

Killzone 3.


----------



## Higawa (Jun 15, 2010)

Killzone 3 I see


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 15, 2010)

Killzone 3


----------



## masterriku (Jun 15, 2010)

Weird my GT stream is doing fine.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 15, 2010)

"Authentic 3D"


----------



## Vyse (Jun 15, 2010)

Fuck shooters. Seriously.


----------



## Nodonn (Jun 15, 2010)

You can barely hear that guy is Dutch.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2010)

I like.


----------



## Pervy Fox (Jun 15, 2010)

Bout damn time it works !!!

yush Killzone 3


----------



## valerian (Jun 15, 2010)

yawn **


----------



## Awesome (Jun 15, 2010)

Gametrailers and g4 have been trying to load for the past 5 minutes. What am I missing?


----------



## Aristides (Jun 15, 2010)

Fuckin OHSUM!


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 15, 2010)

shit looks kinda kewl.. wish i could see it in 3d


----------



## AeroNin (Jun 15, 2010)

Why do i get the impression this conference was edited an hour ago just so "3D" would be the primary focus


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 15, 2010)

Shoulda done their presentation in LBP2 like I told them to.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2010)

I lost interest pretty fast.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 15, 2010)

Am I watching a CGI movie? These graphics....


----------



## Nodonn (Jun 15, 2010)

AeroNin said:


> Why do i get the impression this conference was edited an hour ago just so "3D" would be the primary focus



That's just Sony applying lube so Nintendo's assraping doesn't hurt so much.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 15, 2010)

That gun and fly shit is pretty gangster yo.


----------



## Koroshi (Jun 15, 2010)

Another FPS ?


----------



## Pervy Fox (Jun 15, 2010)

Well graphics look nice atleast


----------



## Vyse (Jun 15, 2010)

Every shooter looks the same to me. Bring on the good stuff dammit.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 15, 2010)

That water looks nice


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2010)

I want Source 2 from Valve already.


----------



## Fraust (Jun 15, 2010)

same as killzone 2. nothing special.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 15, 2010)

Itachi^ said:


> That water looks nice



It can go ANYWHERE!!


----------



## Solon Solute (Jun 15, 2010)

Rico, again...


----------



## Nodonn (Jun 15, 2010)

I'll take failing technology on stage over this boring shit anyday.


----------



## Higawa (Jun 15, 2010)

I like shooters^^


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 15, 2010)

same old same old.


----------



## Pervy Fox (Jun 15, 2010)

Im bored now


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 15, 2010)

I've never played Killzone 1 or 2 but this game looks appealing to me.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2010)

At least Sony is not trolling the audience.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 15, 2010)

I'm more interested in the MP, not the boring single player. No FPS has gave me a good single player this generation.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 15, 2010)

im gonna buy it but its not because of the show


----------



## Reksveks (Jun 15, 2010)

I love Killzone so will be defo getting this. 
FPS is the probably the number one genre in sales so that is why there is so many


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2010)

"Technical showpiece"


----------



## Fuse (Jun 15, 2010)

Thank god for no Michael Bay explosions yet.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 15, 2010)

Killzon is ok.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 15, 2010)

makes me wanna buy a ps3..


----------



## Higawa (Jun 15, 2010)

that sony dude is a pimp


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2010)

Killzone 3 be like Avatar?


----------



## AeroNin (Jun 15, 2010)

"only platform with native 3D gaming"


----------



## Koroshi (Jun 15, 2010)

Sly collection :33


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 15, 2010)

Perpetual Fail said:


> Killzone 3 be like Avatar?



yeah, I ROFL'ed.


----------



## Vyse (Jun 15, 2010)

That takes GT5 another year or two to get released.


----------



## Reksveks (Jun 15, 2010)

GT5 in 3D + Damage = win for me


----------



## Castiel (Jun 15, 2010)

jessu christ everything about the Nintendo conference was amazing.  I am going to have no money next year


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 15, 2010)

jesus kaz

 This 3D game will 3D bring real 3D to your 3D experience 3D


----------



## Awesome (Jun 15, 2010)

Sly Collection. Do. Want.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2010)

EyePet  

Get off the damn stage.


----------



## Nodonn (Jun 15, 2010)

Nintendo had 100 chicks to tell us that 3d glasses are for ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), what you gonna do to change my mind Sony?


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 15, 2010)

Third Doctor said:


> jessu christ everything about the Nintendo conference was amazing.  I am going to have no money next year



Me as well. Nintendo has thier hands in my wallet yet again.


----------



## Roy (Jun 15, 2010)

"So everyone, put your glasses back on"


----------



## Solon Solute (Jun 15, 2010)

"Put your glasses back on"


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 15, 2010)

lol wtf ign just stopped as soon as the 3d popped up again


----------



## Higawa (Jun 15, 2010)

omg it stopped playing


----------



## AeroNin (Jun 15, 2010)

is that USC vs Ohio State?

plz dont remind me sony


----------



## Fuse (Jun 15, 2010)

Anyone else freeze up? IGN/Youtube just failed.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 15, 2010)

so, u have to wear 3d glasses huh??

nintendo wins this


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2010)

Just Crysis 2.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 15, 2010)

i missed the Nintendo conference because of a doctor appointment.


----------



## Pervy Fox (Jun 15, 2010)

These games dont look impessive as I thought they are


----------



## Awesome (Jun 15, 2010)

Gametrailers is fine for me.


----------



## Roy (Jun 15, 2010)

Is anyone from YouTube missing anything? It won't play for me.


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 15, 2010)

And now the fuckin YT stream crashed! Fuck is this shit!!


----------



## Vyse (Jun 15, 2010)

Sly looks awesome


----------



## The Boss (Jun 15, 2010)

Nodonn said:


> Nintendo had 100 chicks to tell us that 3d glasses are for ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), what you gonna do to change my mind Sony?



100 hot menz.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 15, 2010)

Fuse said:


> Anyone else freeze up? IGN/Youtube just failed.






so far no problems


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 15, 2010)

ROFL, it came back on and I missed everything.


----------



## Juice (Jun 15, 2010)

Linkdarkside said:


> i missed the Nintendo conference because of a doctor appointment.



You missed greatness.


----------



## Koroshi (Jun 15, 2010)

Youtube's ok again.


----------



## Higawa (Jun 15, 2010)

Now its playing again after the 3d show


----------



## Roy (Jun 15, 2010)

The Boss said:


> 100 hot menz.



fuck you, bish! 


lol sony talk PS2


----------



## Awesome (Jun 15, 2010)

I don't want 3d, move shit, or no controllers. I want GOOD GAMES


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 15, 2010)

SONY

YOUR EXPENSIVE UBER CELL CONSOLE IS BEING OWNED BY A HANDHELD


----------



## Nodonn (Jun 15, 2010)

PS2 = second most played console last year?

I wonder why they didn't tell us what rank PS3 is


----------



## Vyse (Jun 15, 2010)

Itachi^ said:


> I don't want 3d, move shit, or no controllers. I want GOOD GAMES



This        .


----------



## Reksveks (Jun 15, 2010)

Can't Sony just adapt the software to change from convention stereoscopic 3D to autostereoscopic 3d when the autostereoscopic tv's come out ?

I don't give a shit about Playstation Move, which is a high def wiimote


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 15, 2010)

Was there anything in the video during the stream-crash worth seeing?


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 15, 2010)

Nodonn said:


> PS2 = second most played console last year?
> 
> I wonder why they didn't tell us what rank PS3 is



Thats surprising..


----------



## Pervy Fox (Jun 15, 2010)

I knew they would do this  LOL


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2010)

Here comes Move.  

Klown:  No.


----------



## Fraust (Jun 15, 2010)

Great. More motion sensor bullshit.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 15, 2010)

Great .. Move.


----------



## Pervy Fox (Jun 15, 2010)

This will be good


----------



## Jade (Jun 15, 2010)

Where's the game's...I don't wan't move this soon. I'm don't wan't to do this but Sony get's a  /5 so far.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 15, 2010)

Move? Seriously


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 15, 2010)

lol, ps wii


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 15, 2010)

Perpetual Fail said:


> Klown:  No.


Aight.

And damn, my stream is jumping all over the place


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2010)

"Changes everything"



Changes nothing.  Great games are great.  Shit games are shit.


----------



## Vyse (Jun 15, 2010)

They better show Last Guardian and VersusXIII soon


----------



## Juice (Jun 15, 2010)

Gay, move.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 15, 2010)

Shut up guys.  The Move is cool!


----------



## Awesome (Jun 15, 2010)

Is Sony going to troll us like MS did?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 15, 2010)

omg, i think sony is the only company aware that there is both a casual and core gamer market lol.

well it looks like sony took 2nd or is gonna, but still doesnt look bad


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 15, 2010)

WHERES inFAMOUS 2


----------



## Roy (Jun 15, 2010)

Perpetual Fail said:


> "Changes everything"



hell yeah! 






















fuck you glasses


----------



## Vyse (Jun 15, 2010)

And the ICO and Shadow of the Colossus for PS3. You know, good games.


----------



## Pervy Fox (Jun 15, 2010)

It seems not even sony can save E3


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2010)

I don't need this propaganda bullshit.


----------



## DragonTiger (Jun 15, 2010)

Man. That giogio smile is getting really fucking annoying. It's everywhere I look...


----------



## The Boss (Jun 15, 2010)

WOW... how about no. This shit is so 2006.


----------



## Fraust (Jun 15, 2010)

Why does everyone want to be the fucking Wii?





Oh yeah, that's 'cause nintendo got their casual games out of the way and can now rape everyone with their massive hardcore game tsunami.


----------



## Niabingi (Jun 15, 2010)

So, according to Sony in order to enjoy the new immersive nature of gaming I have to buy a ?2000 tv, ?100 3D glasses and a few new controllers....


----------



## Juice (Jun 15, 2010)

Pervy Fox said:


> It seems not even sony can save E3



Nintendo already saved it.


----------



## Higawa (Jun 15, 2010)

wth they just make a dildo controller with all the wii functions and say its new


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 15, 2010)

This is like a wii trailer a couple of years ago..


----------



## Nodonn (Jun 15, 2010)

Oh wow, this motion controller remote thing is completely new.

Oh wait, it's not, stop being bad losers Sony.


----------



## Fuse (Jun 15, 2010)

I'm not even paying attention to the guys talking when they're gaming in the background.  Move makes me happy.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 15, 2010)

DragonTiger said:


> Man. That giogio smile is getting pretty fucking annoying. It's everywhere I look...


----------



## Awesome (Jun 15, 2010)

Shadow of Colossus + Ico collection


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 15, 2010)

What did i miss?


----------



## Aeon (Jun 15, 2010)

BUTTONS!!!


----------



## Sesha (Jun 15, 2010)

The move controller looks like a buttplug. WITH BUTTONS!


----------



## Nodonn (Jun 15, 2010)

Canute87 said:


> What did i miss?



A wii commercial from a few years ago.


----------



## Juice (Jun 15, 2010)

DragonTiger said:


> Man. That giogio smile is getting pretty fucking annoying. It's everywhere I look...



Is that so?


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2010)

"Two games in one"


----------



## Roy (Jun 15, 2010)

Donkey Show said:


> Shut up guys.  The Move is cool!



You're forced to say this.


----------



## Vyse (Jun 15, 2010)

New Games!!!


----------



## Nodonn (Jun 15, 2010)

This guy sucks at reading a prompter.

How's that floor looking bud?


----------



## Roy (Jun 15, 2010)

Perpetual Fail said:


> "Two games in one"



Is that so?.. they'll probably charge $120 then.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2010)

That hair.


----------



## valerian (Jun 15, 2010)

DragonTiger said:


> Man. That giogio smile is getting pretty fucking annoying. It's everywhere I look...


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 15, 2010)

Bored now...


----------



## Fraust (Jun 15, 2010)

Where did they find this guy....


----------



## Juice (Jun 15, 2010)

Sorcery. So original.


----------



## Sesha (Jun 15, 2010)

"We're not here to show you the same games over and over again." Yes you do, this is repetitive and banal.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 15, 2010)

Higawa said:


> wth they just make a dildo controller with all the wii functions and say its new



Man, Nintendo has fucking owned this E3.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 15, 2010)

Itachi^ said:


> Shadow of Colossus + Ico collection



All we need is a ZOE 1&2 collection now.


----------



## DragonTiger (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## Reksveks (Jun 15, 2010)

My stream is actually holding up, i am happy but sad cause now i have to watch the playstationmove crap, i want a good playstation move game not just a playstation move game


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 15, 2010)

i hope he hits the TV with the wii stick


----------



## Vyse (Jun 15, 2010)

That's gayer than Harry potter.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2010)

Shit reminds me of those Harry Potter games.


----------



## Nodonn (Jun 15, 2010)

This is exactly what miyamoto did


----------



## Sesha (Jun 15, 2010)

Harry Potter meets Fable.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jun 15, 2010)

Huh. I didn't know Sony owned the rights to Harry Potter...


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 15, 2010)

Poor parrot


----------



## Fraust (Jun 15, 2010)

Only thing I have to say is it's working better than the Zelda fuck up from before, but I'm sure it'll eventually turn out great.

Gay Harry Potter wannabe is gay.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2010)

Shippingr4losers said:


> Huh. I didn't know Sony owned the rights to Harry Potter...



Lawsuit in three...two..one...


----------



## Pervy Fox (Jun 15, 2010)

Great another shooting game, this time with a sticks and magic


----------



## Vyse (Jun 15, 2010)

Move owns Wii's motion controller, though.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 15, 2010)

shit is quite accurate.. i give it to them


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 15, 2010)

lol, audience are actually clapping to this horseshit.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2010)

Oh great.  He can turn into shit.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 15, 2010)

okay, that was cool with the color changing and stuff


----------



## Nodonn (Jun 15, 2010)

You know what, somehow this is much gayer than Muscle March.

For the record, this is muscle march





Oversoul said:


> Move owns Wii's motion controller, though.



And the PS3 owns the GC in graphics, technology develops fast.


----------



## Jade (Jun 15, 2010)

The bulb changes color's.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 15, 2010)

Does the crowd get paid to laugh and clap or something?


----------



## Vyse (Jun 15, 2010)

I kind of like it.


----------



## Fraust (Jun 15, 2010)

Okay... i dont wanna say it, but the longer this is on the better it looks.


----------



## Juice (Jun 15, 2010)

A wii knock off. Though way better movement and shit.


----------



## Higawa (Jun 15, 2010)

he turned into a rat? wow gothic had that 10 years ago


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 15, 2010)

LIGHTNING BOLT! LIGHTNING BOLT! LIGHTNING BOLT! LIGHTNING BOLT!


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2010)

"Big time spells"


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 15, 2010)

oh come on guys... i'm the number on ps hater but i think this is cool.

its quite nice.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 15, 2010)

GUYS, THERE ALREADY IS A HARRY POTTER TITLE ON WII


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 15, 2010)

Fraust said:


> Okay... i dont wanna say it, but the longer this is on the better it looks.



Agreed


----------



## Roy (Jun 15, 2010)

Fraust said:


> Only thing I have to say is it's working better than the Zelda fuck up from before, but I'm sure it'll eventually turn out great.
> 
> Gay Harry Potter wannabe is gay.



No, bro. It really was interference.  People who've played it on the floor saif the controls were fantastic. lol


----------



## DragonTiger (Jun 15, 2010)

Oh hey, it's actually working. Zelda should take notes


----------



## Fuse (Jun 15, 2010)

Ok. If I was 8 and reading Harry Potter I would be hooked on that game.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 15, 2010)

Fraust said:


> Okay... i dont wanna say it, but the longer this is on the better it looks.



this. admit it guys, it looks kinda kewl.


----------



## Vyse (Jun 15, 2010)

Sorcery > Harry Potter


----------



## Koroshi (Jun 15, 2010)

It looks nice.


----------



## Jade (Jun 15, 2010)

WHY GOLF AT A DEMO!!!


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2010)

Please don't let it be Move Fitness.


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 15, 2010)

Ok GT's stream is just being gay now, it's jumping back and forth all the time...


----------



## Vyse (Jun 15, 2010)

What is it with sports this year?


----------



## Sesha (Jun 15, 2010)

Generic fantasy games. Truly this is the future!


----------



## Fraust (Jun 15, 2010)

I'm waiting for Kanye to get up on stage and say "These games are great and all... but Kingdom Hearts III is fucking coming out."


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 15, 2010)

Move didn't do too bad. I like the idea of creating a tornado of flames.


----------



## Pervy Fox (Jun 15, 2010)

Here comes sports :sleepy


----------



## Juice (Jun 15, 2010)

Motion golf? Thats so wii sports.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 15, 2010)

eww australian


----------



## Nodonn (Jun 15, 2010)

Tiger move sex game coming up!


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 15, 2010)

fire tornado looked neat.

See move will be cool because all games with have both move and normal controller functionality.

casual and core.

smart


----------



## Reksveks (Jun 15, 2010)

Playstation Move + Tiger Woods Golf = decent game


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 15, 2010)

Golf games!


----------



## Roy (Jun 15, 2010)

Pervy Fox said:


> Great another shooting game, this time with a sticks and magic



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LjnTvRtjK04&feature=fvst[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## valerian (Jun 15, 2010)

Sorcery looked pretty cool.


----------



## Juice (Jun 15, 2010)

Move Golf is srs. bsn.


----------



## Vyse (Jun 15, 2010)

Fuck this shit. I'm going to take a crap.


----------



## Fuse (Jun 15, 2010)

OK. -__- Golf. I'm not caring now. Though I now have to say fuck cuz my father will steal my system for this game.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 15, 2010)

ZZzZZZZZzzZZzzzzzzzzzz..........


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 15, 2010)

Nova said:


> fire tornado looked neat.
> 
> See move will be cool because all games with have both move and normal controller functionality.
> 
> ...



I thought they said that sorcery game would only use the move thing.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 15, 2010)

ahahahaha glitch!


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jun 15, 2010)

Give us the Tiger Woods simulation where he has to fight his wife!


----------



## Pervy Fox (Jun 15, 2010)

Roy said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LjnTvRtjK04&feature=fvst[/YOUTUBE]



I know that, I was kidding


----------



## Fraust (Jun 15, 2010)

I played Golf for the first time yesterday at a range.

It's fucking fun. and a huge workout on your legs.


----------



## Juice (Jun 15, 2010)

Jesus. Of all the things they could show at this conference and its this?


----------



## The World (Jun 15, 2010)

Or where Tiger fucks 100 white blonde women.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2010)

"Its all about feel"

I feel that you should shut the hell up.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 15, 2010)

This guy sucks at golf


----------



## Nodonn (Jun 15, 2010)

Juice said:


> Jesus. Of all the things they could show at this conference and its this?




Time for Sony to bring out a totally new and never done before idea: the vitality sensor!


----------



## The Boss (Jun 15, 2010)

Golf... so exciting!!!


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 15, 2010)

Canute87 said:


> I thought they said that sorcery game would only use the move thing.



Well im talking about the good games


----------



## Jade (Jun 15, 2010)

At least we don't have dancing people...yet.


----------



## Juice (Jun 15, 2010)

"Nice smooth pudding stroke."


----------



## Roy (Jun 15, 2010)

If I can barley stand watching Tiger Woods playing golf, then why in the fuck would I wanna watch a guy with a dildo trying to play?


----------



## Fraust (Jun 15, 2010)

Nobody laughed, LOL


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2010)

Is the audience only made up of Sony employees?


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 15, 2010)

hey, he hit par


----------



## Aristides (Jun 15, 2010)

I am disappoint.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 15, 2010)

That wasn't 1:1 motion.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 15, 2010)

come one

tiger wood fail. the controller flipped out during his first swing and when he was moving it around the arm spasmed .

and I don't see anything that the wii cant do


----------



## Nodonn (Jun 15, 2010)

Tiger = key franchise


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2010)

Oh god.


----------



## Juice (Jun 15, 2010)

Heroes on the Move!


----------



## Sesha (Jun 15, 2010)

Jak, Ratchet and Sly crossover game? Cool.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jun 15, 2010)

Sony crossover?


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 15, 2010)

TW10 with M+ is better.


----------



## Koroshi (Jun 15, 2010)

Heroes on the Move !


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 15, 2010)

Jack, Sly, and Rachet!?


----------



## Nodonn (Jun 15, 2010)

Boooooring.

It's like they're trying to be nintendo with putting all their memorable characters in one game.

Only they have no memorable characters


----------



## Fraust (Jun 15, 2010)

6 heroes I don't give a darn about. I only ever played the first Jak game.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2010)

Now I want a Zelda and Halo crossover.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 15, 2010)

...I guess its okay.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 15, 2010)

this guy is constantly looking down? is he reading a script?


----------



## Juice (Jun 15, 2010)

Eh. Not impressed. Though I love all those characters.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jun 15, 2010)

Hmm... This seems awfully familiar cough*Supersmashbros*cough


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 15, 2010)

Heroes On The Move lacks Crash


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2010)

Coca-Cola


----------



## Nodonn (Jun 15, 2010)

Nova said:


> this guy is constantly looking down? is he reading a script?



He's reading a prompter, only he sucks balls at doing it right.


----------



## Fuse (Jun 15, 2010)

....I really hope that Heroes on the move isn't just one big clusterfuck of a game.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jun 15, 2010)

If you want an endorsement so bad,

Bring back *Pepsiman!*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rTGifrYPTas[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Helix (Jun 15, 2010)

Sony won, it's over.


----------



## Juice (Jun 15, 2010)

Nova said:


> this guy is constantly looking down? is he reading a script?



Is he looking down or just closing his eyes praying for a bullet in his brain?


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 15, 2010)

KEVIN BUTLER!!


----------



## Fraust (Jun 15, 2010)

Conference just became win.


----------



## Solon Solute (Jun 15, 2010)

Oh shit. Kevin Butler.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 15, 2010)

St. Jimmy said:


> Heroes On The Move lacks Crash



And fucking Spiro as well.


----------



## Roy (Jun 15, 2010)

Donkey Show said:


> TW10 with M+ is better.



Shouldn't you be in the conference room? Clapping and cheering with the rest of your Sony co-workers?


----------



## DragonTiger (Jun 15, 2010)

Sly/R&C/J&D crossover? Fucking awesome.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2010)

Win.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 15, 2010)

Utopia Realm said:


> And fucking Spiro as well.



Him too

Oh shit Kevin Butler


----------



## Juice (Jun 15, 2010)

Ohhh. They have filler comedy.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 15, 2010)

DAT JOKE...


----------



## Nodonn (Jun 15, 2010)

Who the fuck is this guy?


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 15, 2010)

HOLY SHIT HE DIDN'T JUST SAY THAT!!!!


----------



## Higawa (Jun 15, 2010)

comedy now


----------



## Vyse (Jun 15, 2010)

It's all about the games


----------



## Fuse (Jun 15, 2010)

Olivia Munn in a Laura Croft outfit.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 15, 2010)

Roy said:


> Shouldn't you be in the conference room? Clapping and cheering with the rest of your Sony co-workers?



They're not true gamers.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 15, 2010)

lol, dude is charismatic


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 15, 2010)

this guys a is a beast


----------



## Fraust (Jun 15, 2010)

lol

Trophy that isn't real.... but is!


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2010)

^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) doesn't know gaming.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 15, 2010)

Holly shit.. is he really talking about games!


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 15, 2010)

Nodonn said:


> Who the fuck is this guy?



A kinda corny but funny ass dude made to sell to the 18-35 male demographic.


----------



## Solon Solute (Jun 15, 2010)

"I. Love. Gaming."

"...I love you too... "

 

FAIL.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jun 15, 2010)

This man speaks... madness!!!


----------



## geG (Jun 15, 2010)

GENTLEMEN

I LIKE GAMING


----------



## Juice (Jun 15, 2010)

PS3 sugar, I hear?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 15, 2010)

See now this is funny. 

Funniest guy thus far.


----------



## Vyse (Jun 15, 2010)

Ah he's funny


----------



## The Boss (Jun 15, 2010)

I like this guy.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 15, 2010)

I like this guy


----------



## Higawa (Jun 15, 2010)

I stay up till 3am but I fap instead of play games


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 15, 2010)

WTF Is this fucking shit

SHOW GAMES

NOT SOME UNFUNNY ASSHOLE


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2010)

Where the hell are my games.


----------



## Juice (Jun 15, 2010)

No really, what is the point of this dude being here?


----------



## Vyse (Jun 15, 2010)

He's awesome, but bring on the games


----------



## Awesome (Jun 15, 2010)

His jokes aren't half that bad


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 15, 2010)

HAHA HE JUST PWNED WII


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 15, 2010)

he's been featuring in all their ps3 adverts, right??


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 15, 2010)

This guy is pretty funny.


----------



## Nodonn (Jun 15, 2010)

This is very nice, but still only icing on a shitcake.


----------



## Koroshi (Jun 15, 2010)

Where's my game.


----------



## Fraust (Jun 15, 2010)

Whoa... that scream was scary.


----------



## valerian (Jun 15, 2010)

This guy knows what he's talking about.


----------



## Juice (Jun 15, 2010)

"GAMING! FOREVER MAY HE RAIN!!!"


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 15, 2010)

So last thing I heard announced was Donkey Kong. What I miss?


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 15, 2010)

Alright calm it down


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2010)

Nohting.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 15, 2010)

Well ... now give us the game you promise Kevin.


----------



## Fuse (Jun 15, 2010)

YES!!!!!! Greatest gaming speech ever.


----------



## Higawa (Jun 15, 2010)

he mentioned Girlfriends

now 90% of the crowd is sad


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 15, 2010)

This dude was great


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 15, 2010)

Sucks this guy has to sell out something he doesnt want to sell out.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2010)

I don't want the divide to be bridged.


----------



## Nodonn (Jun 15, 2010)

Keollyn said:


> So last thing I heard announced was Donkey Kong. What I miss?



Sony redid some of the Wii commercials from a few years ago.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 15, 2010)

The last guardian  was going through my mind as he was talking about hardcore gamers 

Bring it already DAMMIT


----------



## Juice (Jun 15, 2010)

SEPTEMBER 19TH!!!!!!!! WOOOH WII KNOCK OFFF!!!!


----------



## Aristides (Jun 15, 2010)

Keollyn said:


> So last thing I heard announced was Donkey Kong. What I miss?



A Ds which play 3D games without glasses and I think the graphics are improved a bit. On it shall be Starfox, Zelda, Kid icarus, dead or Alive, Street Fighter IV, Mario, and more. Thats all I can say about Nintendo. Sony....I havent paid attention. All I know is that Sony is making motion sensor games like the Wii.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 15, 2010)

just got on how was sony's conference before Kevin butler showed up


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2010)

Sports Champions.


----------



## Roy (Jun 15, 2010)

Juice said:


> "GAMING! FOREVER MAY HE RAIN!!!"



Worst. Ending. Ever.


----------



## Fraust (Jun 15, 2010)

They have another hour to continue disappoint, right?


----------



## Reksveks (Jun 15, 2010)

Europe gets the Move first ??
Something seems a bit fishy


----------



## Fuse (Jun 15, 2010)

Now they're talking buisiness...come on new games.


----------



## Botzu (Jun 15, 2010)

As much as I love ratchet and clank, heroes on the move looks poor.  Especially when they cut to ratchet swinging and it looked so awkward.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 15, 2010)

hey at least its half the price of kinectashit


----------



## Koroshi (Jun 15, 2010)

Where's my Twisted Metal X and Patapon 3 ?


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 15, 2010)

where is last guardian??


----------



## The World (Jun 15, 2010)

LMAO I love how nobody clapped when he annouced the second move controller for another 30 dollars.

80 fucking dollars for this shit. HELL NAW.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 15, 2010)

Might i ask what does this change?


----------



## Juice (Jun 15, 2010)

Roy said:


> Worst. Ending. Ever.



You shut your Conan mouth.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 15, 2010)

Reksveks said:


> Europe gets the Move first ??
> Something seems a bit fishy



SCEE is making a lot of the initial release games for it.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 15, 2010)

hey they have to spend an hour selling move and the other hour doing something right.


----------



## DragonTiger (Jun 15, 2010)

"THIS CHANGES EVERYTHING"


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 15, 2010)

why are they repeating adverts?


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 15, 2010)

Nova said:


> hey at least its half the price of kinectashit


Too bad they are both shitfest.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2010)

FPS games with move plox.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 15, 2010)

Wow that smiley's being far overused now lol. 

Anyway, it's time for us hardcore gamers to see the games we wanna see. Sony let's do it.


----------



## Fraust (Jun 15, 2010)

Eyepet and Kinectanimals....

3D Nintendogs is gonna rape both of them shits.


----------



## Juice (Jun 15, 2010)

Oh god the commercial for all the games coming out for the motion thing.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 15, 2010)

....


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 15, 2010)

Some of these games seem to be knock-offs again.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 15, 2010)

wow its a bigger rip off the wii then kinect is...


----------



## Pervy Fox (Jun 15, 2010)

Can we please get away from Kinect Move?


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2010)

Finally.


----------



## Vyse (Jun 15, 2010)

Does someone actually give a shit about Kinect and/or Move?


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 15, 2010)

The World said:


> LMAO I love how nobody clapped when he annouced the second move controller for another 30 dollars.
> 
> 80 fucking dollars for this shit. HELL NAW.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 15, 2010)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Wow that smiley's being far overused now lol.
> 
> Anyway, it's time for us hardcore gamers to see the games we wanna see. Sony let's do it.



So only Sony gamers are hardcore gamers?


----------



## Roy (Jun 15, 2010)

Koroshi said:


> Where's my Twisted Metal X and Patapon 3 ?



Being ported over to the 3DS, probably.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jun 15, 2010)

OH, Aragorn's quest. That's just original, considering LOTR ended years ago.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 15, 2010)

EPIC BATTLES.


----------



## Juice (Jun 15, 2010)

Oh god this is shit.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 15, 2010)

Time Crisis looked a bit decent but no Move crap please?


----------



## Reksveks (Jun 15, 2010)

Now can we have normal games, did i see Resident Evil 5 for the Move ?


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 15, 2010)

at least kinect wasn't knocking off wii


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 15, 2010)

Where's PaRappa Move 3D


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 15, 2010)

Kid Icarus!


----------



## Nodonn (Jun 15, 2010)

Lal psp.

Too late Sony, you lost the handheld war.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2010)

"PSP is for serious gamers"


----------



## Koroshi (Jun 15, 2010)

Meet Marcus.


----------



## Juice (Jun 15, 2010)

Psp games are the bizness.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 15, 2010)

PSP commercial !


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jun 15, 2010)

The heck?

Who is this little African American?


----------



## The Boss (Jun 15, 2010)

... wow. DAT KID.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 15, 2010)

"Talkin about apps on a phone"


----------



## Sesha (Jun 15, 2010)

Whatchu talking 'bout, Kevin?


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 15, 2010)

Sony needs to give up with the PSP. The only redeemable games that the PSP has are the Monster Hunter games and Kingdom Hearts: Birth by Sleep.

Throw in the towel you fools.


----------



## Solon Solute (Jun 15, 2010)

That kid has nice shoes...


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 15, 2010)

Bobby J                  .


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 15, 2010)

GTFO MY PSP COMMERCIAL DIPSHIT


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 15, 2010)

the kid is fucking annoying.


----------



## Nodonn (Jun 15, 2010)

I suddenly have an urge to destroy every black kid in existence.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 15, 2010)

lol, kewl black kid


----------



## Fraust (Jun 15, 2010)

Lol at "Ahhhh, I like that answer!"


----------



## Juice (Jun 15, 2010)

Sony is just digging itself into a hole.


----------



## Solon Solute (Jun 15, 2010)

That kid has a nice hat...


----------



## Reksveks (Jun 15, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Sony needs to give up with the PSP. The only redeemable games that the PSP has are the Monster Hunter games and Kingdom Hearts: Birth by Sleep.
> 
> Throw in the towel you fools.



+ Crisis Core and if you want Dissidia


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2010)

I hate this kid.


----------



## Pervy Fox (Jun 15, 2010)

I want to snipe this kid


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 15, 2010)

So Sony is trying that kiddy thing again.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 15, 2010)

hmmm, pspfail cant touch 3ds guys, give it up


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 15, 2010)

Pringer Lagann said:


> GTFO MY PSP COMMERCIAL ^ (use bro)



   .

and did this guy just say "kojima-*san?*!?


----------



## The Boss (Jun 15, 2010)

DAT KID... 

Way to generalized gamers as little kids.


----------



## Higawa (Jun 15, 2010)

stupid black kid 

I love my psp tho :33


----------



## Juice (Jun 15, 2010)

Metal Gear Soliddddd.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 15, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> So only Sony gamers are hardcore gamers?


No, I meant that it's time for hardcore gamers who like Sony. 
Nintendo had their showing and so did Microsoft for hardcores. Sony needs to show theirs now.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2010)

"Augmented reality"


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 15, 2010)

Reksveks said:


> + Crisis Core and if you want Dissidia



Oh damn, I completely forgot about those two.

And I have both of them.  

The only games for the PSP that I'm pumped for now are Dissidia 2, Monster Hunter Portable 3rd, and KH: BbS.


----------



## Roy (Jun 15, 2010)

So instead of PSP games we got commercials by a little black kid?


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 15, 2010)

So Nintendo announces new hardware that's far better than the PSP in every aspect including graphics and Sony keeps the old PSP? lol.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jun 15, 2010)

NEW GOD OF WAR!!!!


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 15, 2010)

ExoSkel said:


> the kid is fucking annoying.



He's the Kevin Butler shtick for a failed console.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 15, 2010)

Another animal knock-off game?


----------



## Nodonn (Jun 15, 2010)

Dear god this shit is hilarious.

I imagine this is what Sega sounded like at the end of their time as console makers.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 15, 2010)

New God of WAR ? or is it ?


----------



## Juice (Jun 15, 2010)

More God of War spin offs?


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 15, 2010)

GHOST OF SPARTA!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 15, 2010)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> No, I meant that it's time for hardcore gamers who like Sony.
> Nintendo had their showing and so did Microsoft for hardcores. Sony needs to show theirs now.



Oh, so you meant Sony's hardcore gamers. Not that all hardcore gamers are Sony fans.  I get it now.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 15, 2010)

God of war? I though they were done with this shit.


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 15, 2010)

PSP got FFT I don't give a damn.


----------



## Fraust (Jun 15, 2010)

He said Kingdom Hearts! That's all that matters even if it's not new.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2010)

Does Valve have a conference?


----------



## Vyse (Jun 15, 2010)

I'm disappointed Sony, fuck.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 15, 2010)

WHERE'S inFAMOUS 2


----------



## Roy (Jun 15, 2010)

More commercials. Awesome. Maybe I should just watch this on my TV.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 15, 2010)

mMMmM METAL GEAR.


----------



## Vyse (Jun 15, 2010)

Dragonball


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 15, 2010)

Disappointing as fuck so far


----------



## Fraust (Jun 15, 2010)

They showed Mickey for five seconds!


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2010)

Amazing you can take pictures.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 15, 2010)

omg, not delivering, just random trailers on stuff that we have already seen


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 15, 2010)

Is that side-scrolling in ma Metroid? pek


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 15, 2010)

Fraust said:


> He said Kingdom Hearts! That's all that matters even if it's not new.



The only interesting part of the conference that I'm not laughing at or facepalming at.

Though 3DS has it's own KH coming out. So Sony is already obsolete to me in the KH delivery department.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 15, 2010)

PATAPON 3

AWESOME


----------



## Juice (Jun 15, 2010)

This is getting boring. lol


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 15, 2010)

I just saw parasite eve


----------



## Vyse (Jun 15, 2010)

3rd holiday looks good


----------



## Fuse (Jun 15, 2010)

Stitch in the KH game and not as a summon? Bout time.


----------



## Reksveks (Jun 15, 2010)

The 3rd Birthday or what ever it was called looked interesting


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 15, 2010)

shit is boring


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 15, 2010)

Fraust said:


> They showed Mickey for five seconds!



The Wii has Epic Mickey coming out. 

So again, Sony is more obsolete to me.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 15, 2010)

Nice music.


----------



## Vyse (Jun 15, 2010)

VALKYRIA CHRONICLES hell yeah - now announce VC3 on the PS3 please


----------



## Pervy Fox (Jun 15, 2010)

Im gonna go on and say Nintendo won the whole damn thing


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 15, 2010)

Parasite EVE ZOMG !


----------



## Nodonn (Jun 15, 2010)

I like how Nintendo had the best showing for hardcore gamers.

Who expected that?


----------



## Fraust (Jun 15, 2010)

What's the game of the girl teleporting into soldiers? I won't buy it, but it looks interesting.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 15, 2010)

Not sure what game that was with the girl teleporting around but if its only for the psp then FFFFFFFFF-


----------



## Solon Solute (Jun 15, 2010)

I am disappoint, Sony.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 15, 2010)

How about you bring out something new Sony?


----------



## Botzu (Jun 15, 2010)

Parasite eve 3 <3 pek


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jun 15, 2010)

The Tester? WTH is that?


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 15, 2010)

lol The Tester


----------



## Vyse (Jun 15, 2010)

Fraust said:


> What's the game of the girl teleporting into soldiers? I won't buy it, but it looks interesting.



3rd Holiday, me thinks.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 15, 2010)

Nintendo wins.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2010)

PS Home can go to hell.


----------



## Juice (Jun 15, 2010)

Play Station Network.


----------



## Roy (Jun 15, 2010)

Lol, Tester Season 2. Really? You're announcing that here?


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 15, 2010)

Pervy Fox said:


> Im gonna go on and say Nintendo won the whole damn thing



Nintendo utterly raped Sony and Microsoft. It was almost painful to watch.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 15, 2010)

Home                   .


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jun 15, 2010)

PSN? No thanks. I'm happy with Xbox live.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 15, 2010)

Wow that virtual booth thing is really interesting.


----------



## Higawa (Jun 15, 2010)

I love my PSP more and more :ho


----------



## The Boss (Jun 15, 2010)

Well.. playstation home, this is making good use of it.


----------



## Vyse (Jun 15, 2010)

.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2010)

LBP.


----------



## Botzu (Jun 15, 2010)

Atleast they showed us some PSP games to look forward to.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 15, 2010)

If 3rd Holiday was for the 3DS as well I would be estatic but I won't get my hopes up.


----------



## Fuse (Jun 15, 2010)

I hope these guys are trolling us right now and will pull everything out at the very end.


----------



## Juice (Jun 15, 2010)

LBP2?


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2010)

Fuse said:


> I hope these guys are trolling us right now and will pull everything out at the very end.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 15, 2010)

Finally something good


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 15, 2010)

LBP2


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 15, 2010)

Fuse said:


> I hope these guys are trolling us right now and will pull everything out at the very end.



Probably not.


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 15, 2010)

Man fuck LBP, that shit was boring.

Infamous 2 Go!


----------



## Fraust (Jun 15, 2010)

WHERE IS NOMURA! Pop out with free Keyblades for the audience or something!!


----------



## Roy (Jun 15, 2010)

Where are the new games?


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jun 15, 2010)

Sony seems to need LBP to wake their audience up.


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 15, 2010)

Was Mickey using Dip?


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2010)

The audience is still asleep.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 15, 2010)

LBP does not need a sequel.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 15, 2010)

KLoWn said:


> Infamous 2 Go!



Yeah, where is inFAMOUS 2


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 15, 2010)

This is really boring. Looks like Nintendo won.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jun 15, 2010)

Oh, good. Just what LBP needed, Mini-games...


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 15, 2010)

Fraust said:


> WHERE IS NOMURA! Pop out with free Keyblades for the audience or something!!



There are no keyblades.

Only disappointment.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2010)

ExoSkel said:


> LBP does not need a sequel.



It doesn't.  

Sony just wants to milk that shit.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 15, 2010)

lol buzz minigame clone


----------



## The Boss (Jun 15, 2010)

,


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 15, 2010)

lol @ someone winning.

Who really cares who win?


----------



## Juice (Jun 15, 2010)

Put something new on. Not arcade bull shit.


----------



## Nodonn (Jun 15, 2010)

Keollyn said:


> lol @ someone winning.
> 
> Who really cares who win?



The losers do, they can't sit for a few months.


----------



## Pervy Fox (Jun 15, 2010)

Finally, something good


----------



## Fraust (Jun 15, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> There are no keyblades.
> 
> Only disappointment.



Square-Enixxxxxxxx. 

I want games I care about. I wish I was a Nintendo fanboy right now.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2010)

Counter Strike Source minigames are more interesting.


----------



## DragonTiger (Jun 15, 2010)

Just like everyone else


----------



## Vyse (Jun 15, 2010)

Is there a Square Enix conference? Not too impressed thus far


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 15, 2010)

Fraust said:


> Square-Enixxxxxxxx.
> 
> I want games I care about. I wish I was a Nintendo fanboy right now.



It's not too late.

Join the Nintendo side. 

Our 3DS has it's own KH game coming out. With free keyblades!


----------



## valerian (Jun 15, 2010)

Show us the Last Guardian already


----------



## Nodonn (Jun 15, 2010)

And attached is a hot chick.


----------



## Sesha (Jun 15, 2010)

LBP was fine, but behind the level editor it was just a bad platformer.
If you could actually create gameplay mechanics besides just different game types, I'd be impressed. This is just a tweak on the level editor, nothing more.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 15, 2010)

Yeah, I want to SE press conference. Sony and M$ failed hard this year. Sony has nothing new to show and M$'s Kinect games are bullshit.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 15, 2010)

LBP2 is fucking amazing. I'm a huge level creating gamer. 

More give me more games! New ones next....new


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 15, 2010)

whats the news, any awesome games coming up soon?


----------



## Fuse (Jun 15, 2010)

I gotta say. Little Big Planet 2 looks pretty awesome.


----------



## Roy (Jun 15, 2010)

Lack luster.


----------



## Fraust (Jun 15, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> It's not too late.
> 
> Join the Nintendo side.
> 
> Our 3DS has it's own KH game coming out. With free keyblades!



But I need Versus XIII to survive.


----------



## Toreno (Jun 15, 2010)

Little Big Planet 2 looks awesome!


----------



## Juice (Jun 15, 2010)

New games. New games. We want new GOOD games.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 15, 2010)

Oh great subscription packages....


----------



## Nodonn (Jun 15, 2010)

Quick! waste more money on our network!


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 15, 2010)

And here's the PSN+ hmmm

From what I read about everything it provides it seems to be pretty nice. Far more than the subsciption costs.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 15, 2010)

Fraust said:


> But I need Versus XIII to survive.



You lost me.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2010)

I hate exclusive shit.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jun 15, 2010)

Playstation Plus...


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 15, 2010)

Fuck versus 13, I want Last Guardian. NAO!


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 15, 2010)

Fraust said:


> But I need Versus XIII to survive.



Dont forget about agito!!!


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 15, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> whats the news, any awesome games coming up soon?


On the 3DS yeah. Everything else, no. Except MGS: Rising.


----------



## Nodonn (Jun 15, 2010)

You own the content till your subscription ends 

Keep paying bitches.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2010)

Own content until your subcription ends.  

Fuck you Sony.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 15, 2010)

UGHHHH I CAN'T TAKE IT ANYMORE SHOW SOMETHING FUCKING NEW!!!!


----------



## Fraust (Jun 15, 2010)

NO AGITO! I NEED NOCTIS! 

And I'm tired of KH spinoffs that I can't buy due to a lack of a DS. =/ I have to get one now... and a new PSP since I sold mine last week for BbS.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 15, 2010)

Everything Metal Gear is an A+ go!


----------



## Roy (Jun 15, 2010)

Only $3? Must not have a super-improved online play.


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## Reksveks (Jun 15, 2010)

Agito looks weird though, a crisis core battle system with multiple characters


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 15, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> UGHHHH I CAN'T TAKE IT ANYMORE SHOW SOMETHING FUCKING NEW!!!!



But you get free games with your subscription.


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 15, 2010)

I need a new controller...


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 15, 2010)

E3 is failing so hard this year.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2010)

MOTHER OF GOD!!!  

Want 3DS NOA!!!


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2010)

Medal of Honor is exclusive?


----------



## valerian (Jun 15, 2010)

3DS YOU ARE THE BEST EVER


----------



## Sesha (Jun 15, 2010)

Greg GOODRICH


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 15, 2010)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU

here comes the games i think or i hope lol.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 15, 2010)

Great Medal of Honor. More generic shootan.


----------



## Juice (Jun 15, 2010)

Medal of Honor.


----------



## Roy (Jun 15, 2010)

Nintendo delivering even after their conference.

Sony and MS on the other hand...


----------



## AeroNin (Jun 15, 2010)

in other news OoT and star fox are getting a remake 

better than sony's press conference


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 15, 2010)

An hour and a half late!

And you LBP haters are just mad you can't make mad cash off the game like I can.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 15, 2010)

OH SHIT 
Medal of HONOR !


----------



## Fraust (Jun 15, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> 3DS YOU ARE THE BEST EVER


----------



## Nodonn (Jun 15, 2010)

Nintendo please stop now, I don't think Sony and Microsoft's assholes can handle anymore stretching.


----------



## Juice (Jun 15, 2010)

Looks pretty sweet.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2010)

What a boring trailer.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 15, 2010)

Looks like a generic shooter.


----------



## valerian (Jun 15, 2010)

More FPS shit

When are they going to show the Last Guardian?


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 15, 2010)

Nintendo is raping hard.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 15, 2010)

LOL did they make a character modeled after the dude on the stage?


----------



## Roy (Jun 15, 2010)

.


----------



## DragonTiger (Jun 15, 2010)

Nintendo's still pounding on Sony and MS  

Somebody get that gif of Regi laughing, STAT!


----------



## Juice (Jun 15, 2010)

Unlockable beards?


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2010)

How nice.  Unlockable beards.  

Fuck you Dice.  I want BF3 now.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 15, 2010)

UNLOCKABLE BEARDS DO WANT


----------



## Toreno (Jun 15, 2010)

Medal of Honor looks pretty sweet. I just wish it wasn't modern warfare. 

Oh well.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 15, 2010)

Roy said:


> .



Haters gonna hate! 

Cutters gonna CUT!


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 15, 2010)

Unlockable beards


----------



## Awesome (Jun 15, 2010)

Ocarina of Time remake? Nintendo took my wallet again...


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2010)

Team Fortress 2 has unlockable hats.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 15, 2010)

fuck yeah


----------



## Roy (Jun 15, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Haters gonna hate!
> 
> Cutters gonna CUT!



Not hating.. but compare it to MGS 3DS..


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jun 15, 2010)

Hmmm. I don't like shooting games. Looking forward to any RPGs or action games


----------



## Juice (Jun 15, 2010)

Two full games, one price, ps3!


----------



## Volture (Jun 15, 2010)

Dead Space 2.. do not want.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2010)

Sup DS2.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 15, 2010)

Frontline was awesome DO WANT


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 15, 2010)

Unlockable poon would win me to even Virtual Boy.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 15, 2010)

Dead Space 2 ?


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 15, 2010)

Keollyn said:


> Unlockable beards



Motherfucking Dudebro, bro.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jun 15, 2010)

Didn't we see the EA show yesterday?


----------



## The Boss (Jun 15, 2010)

OOO DEAD SPACE..  .. DEEP SPACE.


----------



## Fuse (Jun 15, 2010)

This is just becoming a giant re-reun.


----------



## Toreno (Jun 15, 2010)

Dead Space 2 news!!!! 

I'm about to jizz.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 15, 2010)

Nintendo-1

Microsoft- (-1)2

Sony- 0


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 15, 2010)

This is what Nintendo is doing to Sony and Microsoft. 

Except after that, they also get raped.


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 15, 2010)

Dead Space 2. I r interested.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 15, 2010)

Roy said:


> Not hating.. but compare it to MGS 3DS..



Touche my friend. _Touche_...


----------



## Reksveks (Jun 15, 2010)

Is Square Enix have a conference if so when because it is the only thing that might save PS3's arses at this E3


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 15, 2010)

Reksveks said:


> Is Square Enix have a conference if so when because it is the only thing that might save PS3's arses at this E3



There is no hope for Sony's ass being saved.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 15, 2010)

OUTTER SPACE....


----------



## Juice (Jun 15, 2010)

This is horrible. Just horrible.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 15, 2010)

Reksveks said:


> Is Square Enix have a conference if so when because it is the only thing that might save PS3's arses at this E3



They'd just announce games for 3DS, Versus and XIV for 360 and a port of 356 for psp.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 15, 2010)

Do they have nothing new to show or something? What has everyone in Sony and M$ camp been doing the past months? Practicing their dance moves?


----------



## Reksveks (Jun 15, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> There is no hope for Sony's ass being saved.



FF versus13 and a KH3 trailer will save alot of their arse


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 15, 2010)

dead space 2 bitch.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2010)

Dead Space 2 Limited Edition  

Screw you guys and your limited editions.


----------



## Roy (Jun 15, 2010)

Dead Space 2. Finally got some good shit in.


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 15, 2010)

Sony stop showing that controller. You know I need one damnit!


----------



## The Boss (Jun 15, 2010)

Lets move to something better plz.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2010)

OMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOGM!


----------



## Nodonn (Jun 15, 2010)

oh shit GLAdOS!


----------



## Pervy Fox (Jun 15, 2010)

I already saw it on EA conference, give us something new Sony


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 15, 2010)

Valve the gods !


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 15, 2010)

PORTAAAAL


FUCK YES


----------



## Fraust (Jun 15, 2010)

Fuck. =/ I was excited for a second. I don't care about Portal.


----------



## Helix (Jun 15, 2010)

ROFL GABE HOLY SHIT


----------



## Awesome (Jun 15, 2010)

The Last Guardian will save ps3. I hope Versus 13 is being shown as well.


----------



## Vyse (Jun 15, 2010)

Another shooter - I hate E3


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 15, 2010)

Wait are all games coming in a pack packed with all their old games?

NBA live '11 is packed with '10'9'8'7'6'5'4'3'2'1''0'99' etc


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 15, 2010)

PORTAL 2 ON THE PS3? HOLY SHIT


----------



## The Boss (Jun 15, 2010)

GAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAABE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Roy (Jun 15, 2010)

Got some Valve action going on. 







































WAIT WAT


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 15, 2010)

Lay off the thick burgers buddy.


----------



## Botzu (Jun 15, 2010)

Portal 2! Weeee


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2010)

Didn't Gabe hate PS3?


----------



## Koroshi (Jun 15, 2010)

Oh god thank you.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 15, 2010)

Wait, Portal 2? PS3? OH SHIT


----------



## Roy (Jun 15, 2010)

Too bad everyone already knew this.


----------



## Solon Solute (Jun 15, 2010)

Sony dropped a Megaton!


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 15, 2010)

Half-Life 3 .


----------



## Juice (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## Sesha (Jun 15, 2010)

PORTAL 2 MOTHERFUCKERS


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 15, 2010)

Alot of sequels to game I never even heard of--


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 15, 2010)

I didn't play Portal and i have no idea who the fuck that is..should i get excited?


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2010)

Steam on PS3?????


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 15, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Lets move to something better plz.



Let's go back to Nintendo.

They should be allowed to do another conference if they're awesome enough.

And Nintendo was awesome enough. 

Nintendo should just take over Sony's conference and be like "O HAI GAIZ WANNA SEE DIS?" and they'd blow our minds some more.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 15, 2010)

Portal 2 PS3  !


----------



## The Boss (Jun 15, 2010)

WUUUUUUUT.....


----------



## Icy_eagle (Jun 15, 2010)

I'm not actually watching the show, reading the comments here is enough entertainment for me


----------



## Nodonn (Jun 15, 2010)

Is portal 2 gonna be a full length game or not?


----------



## Vyse (Jun 15, 2010)

DIdn't Valve hate the PS3?


----------



## Fraust (Jun 15, 2010)

I assume for Portal fans this is like Shadow Moses in MGS4 for us MGS fans.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2010)

I want Episode 3 already.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 15, 2010)

What is Portal about anyway?


----------



## Juice (Jun 15, 2010)

Portal two for the PS3.. How... Strange.


----------



## Sesha (Jun 15, 2010)

If we get Steam on PS3 I wouldn't know how to react.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 15, 2010)

OH GOD DO FUCKING WAAAANT!


----------



## Jade (Jun 15, 2010)

OH SHIT FF?

No...it's the MMO.


----------



## Fraust (Jun 15, 2010)

HOLLYYYYYYYYY SAHITTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## Vyse (Jun 15, 2010)

FINAL FANTASY!!!!


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 15, 2010)

Nodonn said:


> Is portal 2 gonna be a full length game or not?



Yes.


So the big announcement was Portal 2 on PS3. Cool.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 15, 2010)

Solon Solute said:


> Sony dropped a Megaton!



Sony dropped a deuce.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jun 15, 2010)

animu's Unite! FFIV!


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2010)

Hell Yeah.!!


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 15, 2010)

Final Fantasy XIV ! ZOMG


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 15, 2010)

Dammit I thought they were about to talk about Versus.


----------



## Solon Solute (Jun 15, 2010)

FF14....

Fuuuuuck.


----------



## Vyse (Jun 15, 2010)

And then it's 14  I really do hate E3


----------



## Roy (Jun 15, 2010)

Sony ending in a good note.. kinda. You guys fap over a title that should be 3rd party anyways.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 15, 2010)

ff13 this generations definitive rpg?


----------



## Nodonn (Jun 15, 2010)

This generation's definitive RPG: FFXIII


----------



## Juice (Jun 15, 2010)

FF. Fuck yeah.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 15, 2010)

Final Fantasy?


----------



## Fuse (Jun 15, 2010)

Ok. Portal 2, awesome. FF14 Don't care.


----------



## Solon Solute (Jun 15, 2010)

Donkey Show said:


> Sony dropped a deuce.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jun 15, 2010)

Online? WTH is this crap?


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 15, 2010)

FF14...

I am so disappoint right now.


----------



## Jade (Jun 15, 2010)

Shippingr4losers said:


> Online? WTH is this crap?


It's been like that for awhile now.


----------



## Fraust (Jun 15, 2010)

And they move on? 

NOMURA!!!!!


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 15, 2010)

WHERE IS VERSUS XIII!!!!!


----------



## Awesome (Jun 15, 2010)

I thought it was versus. Fuck.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2010)

More exclusive shit.


----------



## Reksveks (Jun 15, 2010)

FF14 = wrong Final Fantasy, also stop repeating games we have seen before


----------



## Juice (Jun 15, 2010)

Assassins Creed. Cool.


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 15, 2010)

FF?! HELL YEAH!

Wait? Online? Fuck that shit...


----------



## Fraust (Jun 15, 2010)

okay, AC multiplayer.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 15, 2010)

Fraust said:


> And they move on?
> 
> NOMURA!!!!!



You need lost hopes in your Nomuras.


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 15, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> ff13 this generations definitive rpg?



I no rite


----------



## Volture (Jun 15, 2010)

Assassins Creed multiplayer !


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 15, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> Dammit I thought they were about to talk about Versus.



LOLOL, there are no Versus banners up in the Convention Center.  Only for XIV.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 15, 2010)

If you're not going to show something new then show Versus fuck.


----------



## Roy (Jun 15, 2010)

Perpetual Fail said:


> More exclusive shit.



They're taking a page off of MS's last year conference.


----------



## Helix (Jun 15, 2010)

Sesha said:


> If we get Steam on PS3 I wouldn't know how to react.



This x100


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 15, 2010)

I love how everything at E3 is new to me 

I feel for everyone else though :33


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 15, 2010)

why the fuck did gabe sound like he was crying


----------



## Juice (Jun 15, 2010)

Ugh. Nothing new.


----------



## Solon Solute (Jun 15, 2010)

Another commercial,


----------



## The Boss (Jun 15, 2010)

NOOO! MORE RISING!!!!


----------



## Nodonn (Jun 15, 2010)

Wait, what?

Sony's trying to differentiate themselves from the opposition?

Wtf have they been doing for the past hour?


----------



## Roy (Jun 15, 2010)

_Another_ trailer?


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2010)

Them commercials sure are awesome.


----------



## Volture (Jun 15, 2010)

Hmm, could we get more UNS2 info in the Sony presentation?


----------



## AeroNin (Jun 15, 2010)

yay madden 11


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 15, 2010)

FFXIV looks so good, looks like I'll be losing my free time again.


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 15, 2010)

Eyepet... the fuck?!


----------



## Juice (Jun 15, 2010)

All they have shown is extensions of old series or completely shit new games.


----------



## Roy (Jun 15, 2010)

I'm expecting Last Guardian and Infamous 2 before the end.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 15, 2010)

Nodonn said:


> Wait, what?
> 
> Sony's trying to differentiate themselves from the opposition?
> 
> Wtf have they been doing for the past hour?



Well, technically they have differentiated themselves.

They're failing horribly, while Nintendo is winning. 

Though that means they're in the same bin as M$, so they even failed at making themselves different.


----------



## Nodonn (Jun 15, 2010)

Juice said:


> All they have shown is extensions of old series or completely shit new games.



That sorcery game looked pretty cool, albeit a bit gay.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 15, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> FFXIV looks so good, looks like I'll be losing my free time again.



it looks gay and generic.


----------



## jdbzkh (Jun 15, 2010)

Yay another Sony Montage.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2010)

Sup Sly collection.


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 15, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> FFXIV looks so good, looks like I'll be losing my free time again.



I'll be joining you MT


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 15, 2010)

So i've been out most of the day...has Nintendo or Sony put out anything worth while in thier press conferences?


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 15, 2010)

What the hell is Sony thinking? No new PSP hardware even though Nintendo's 3DS rapes their current hardware. No new games or surprises. They're fucking idiots.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 15, 2010)

Eh.. not impress.


----------



## Juice (Jun 15, 2010)

Nodonn said:


> That sorcery game looked pretty cool, albeit a bit gay.



All that was is another Harry Potter game but renamed.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 15, 2010)

inFAMOUS 2... COME ON


----------



## Volture (Jun 15, 2010)

Gran Turismo FIVEEE.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2010)

Not sure if want.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 15, 2010)

They're showing the same games over and over again.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 15, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> What the hell is Sony thinking? No new PSP hardware even though Nintendo's 3DS rapes their current hardware. No new games or surprises. They're fucking idiots.



Without a new PSP, Sony is going to be raped in the handheld market. Though they already have been regardless. It's just going to be an even harder raping now.


----------



## Solon Solute (Jun 15, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> So i've been out most of the day...has Nintendo or Sony put out anything worth while in thier press conferences?



Nintendo did, Sony not so much, besides Portal 2.


----------



## Juice (Jun 15, 2010)

Not bad music for these ad's. lol


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 15, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> it looks gay and generic.


I do't know about generic, it has a nice style. Gay, sure, I mean it's an MMO.


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 15, 2010)

For the life of me, I thought they already had a GT5.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 15, 2010)

Juice said:


> Not bad music for these ad's. lol



They did something right it seems.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 15, 2010)

We've been watching this conference for over an hour and a half. Have they gotten to the meat of the Sony conference yet?


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2010)

OH hai there camera angles that make the game look better than it is.


----------



## Nodonn (Jun 15, 2010)

Alright, now this is pure horseshit


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 15, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> So i've been out most of the day...has Nintendo or Sony put out anything worth while in thier press conferences?



3DS and line-up, new Zelda, Kirby, Metroid, Golden Sun. GT5 actually coming out this decade.


----------



## Jade (Jun 15, 2010)

It's actually coming out? SWEEET!


----------



## Higawa (Jun 15, 2010)

Sony also dissapointed me

Really I loved the nintendo presentantion, I mean Donkey kong


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2010)

Infamous 2.


----------



## Fraust (Jun 15, 2010)

Finally something good.


----------



## Toreno (Jun 15, 2010)

GT 5


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jun 15, 2010)

INFAMOUS 2!!!!!


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 15, 2010)

INFAMOUS 2 !!!!!!!!!!1111111111


----------



## Juice (Jun 15, 2010)

FUCK YEAH. inFAMOUS2


----------



## Ukoku (Jun 15, 2010)

Roy said:


> I'm expecting Last Guardian and Infamous 2 before the end.



This. 
I'm also hoping for a little something on Versus XIII.

Anyway, Sony's conference has been kind of lame, so far.


----------



## Reksveks (Jun 15, 2010)

GT5 = win
and now Infamous 2


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 15, 2010)

That controller again...


----------



## Solon Solute (Jun 15, 2010)

InFamous 2, finally.


----------



## Fuse (Jun 15, 2010)

YES inFamous 2!!!!


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jun 15, 2010)

InFAMOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 15, 2010)

No live demos?

Just CGI trailers?

Are you fucking kidding me?


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 15, 2010)

Oh nice, finally some good shit and the stream freezes...


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2010)

Ice.


----------



## Fraust (Jun 15, 2010)

FUCKING ICE POWERS!!!

I just bought Infamous yesterday, and I'm already hyped for its sequel!!!!


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jun 15, 2010)

OMG ICEEEEEEEE HE CAN USE ICE and his voice pek I love it!


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 15, 2010)

Hot damn infamous 2



mystictrunks said:


> 3DS and line-up, new Zelda, Kirby, Metroid, Golden Sun. GT5 actually coming out this decade.



looks like Nintendo actually managed to shine then...which is fucking awesome.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 15, 2010)

You can freeze shit now


----------



## Solon Solute (Jun 15, 2010)

Was that Cole?


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2010)

Infamous 3 will have wind powers.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 15, 2010)

Infamous 2 looked kinda nice.


----------



## Sesha (Jun 15, 2010)

Twisted Metal next?


----------



## Nodonn (Jun 15, 2010)

Ending on a high note I see


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 15, 2010)

FUCKING FINALLY inFAMOUS 2


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 15, 2010)

Infamous 2 was great

TWISTED METAL FUCKING SHIT ASSS


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2010)

is up with this.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 15, 2010)

Twisted Metal !


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 15, 2010)

twisted metal!


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 15, 2010)

Perpetual Fail said:


> Infamous 3 will have wind powers.



Dreamer y u liek dis?


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2010)

OH SHIT!!


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 15, 2010)

Holy Shit Twisted Metal!


----------



## Solon Solute (Jun 15, 2010)

Twisted Metal, huh?


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jun 15, 2010)

TWISTED METAL!!!!!!!!

*faints*


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 15, 2010)

For some reason I thought that was Cloud for a minute.


----------



## Juice (Jun 15, 2010)

Fucking cool. lol


----------



## The Boss (Jun 15, 2010)

A clown game.


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 15, 2010)

LOL!


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 15, 2010)

Twisted Metal. Damn.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 15, 2010)

sweetooth


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 15, 2010)

lol Cloud         .


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 15, 2010)

TWISTED FUCKING METAL


----------



## Juice (Jun 15, 2010)

Exclusive is fucking right with this game.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 15, 2010)

Not sure is want.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 15, 2010)

I've only watched the sony conference for 15 minutes and those 15 minutes are a 100 times better than Ubisoft's and EA's was.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 15, 2010)

I still need to play Infamous 1. I hated the demo though. :taichou


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2010)

"Two special attacks."


----------



## Nodonn (Jun 15, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> I've only watched the sony conference for 15 minutes and those 15 minutes are a 100 times better than Ubisoft's and EA's was.



You skipped all the shit we had to wade through you lucky bastard.


----------



## Roy (Jun 15, 2010)

Ended on a high note. Congrats.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 15, 2010)

DAT TWISTED METAL


----------



## Juice (Jun 15, 2010)

You know.. I'm okay with this...


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 15, 2010)

Im thorn on Twisted Metal, it looks both awesome and like something that's only fun for 15 mminutes.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 15, 2010)

Is this really the last thing?


----------



## The Boss (Jun 15, 2010)

That fat clown is creeeeepy.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 15, 2010)

Nodonn said:


> You skipped all the shit we had to wade through you lucky bastard.



He doesn't need to suffer anymore than we had to.


----------



## Roy (Jun 15, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I still need to play Infamous 1. I hated the demo though. :taichou



Demo sucked balls.


----------



## Fraust (Jun 15, 2010)

Looks like I'll be playing Kingdom Hearts 1 and 2 some more until BbS...


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2010)

A Mecha.


----------



## Juice (Jun 15, 2010)

I'm not sure if this is going to be good.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 15, 2010)

High note indeed!


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 15, 2010)

The Boss said:


> That fat clown is creeeeepy.



What if he's actually a real clown and was asked to partake in this conference?


----------



## Solon Solute (Jun 15, 2010)

Where the _*fuck*_ is my Last Guardian?


----------



## DragonTiger (Jun 15, 2010)

The last half hour has been pretty good.


----------



## Nodonn (Jun 15, 2010)

Nuke is just a glorified CTF


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2010)

Launch a clown.


----------



## Fuse (Jun 15, 2010)

Twisted Metal Looks really good. I guess no Kingdom Hearts 3 this year.


----------



## valerian (Jun 15, 2010)

The fuck? Where the hell is my Last Guardian?


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 15, 2010)

Nuke seemed alright. Not sure if want.


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 15, 2010)

It's Twisted Metal I don give a damn


----------



## Juice (Jun 15, 2010)

So disappointing.


----------



## Sesha (Jun 15, 2010)

Twisted Metal looks cool but, where the hell is The Last Guardian?


----------



## Roy (Jun 15, 2010)

No Last Guardian? Damn, I don't even have a PS3 and I wanted to see it.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2010)

Screw you Sony.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 15, 2010)

I guess I'll wait fro TGS for some more of the good stuff. I hope.


----------



## Fraust (Jun 15, 2010)

FUCK! I thought his secret weapon would be Versus or KH3.


----------



## Solon Solute (Jun 15, 2010)

Where the _*fuck*_ is my Last Guardian?

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111111


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 15, 2010)

Yep, Nintendo won and raped.

EVERYONE POST NINTENDO PICS


----------



## Juice (Jun 15, 2010)

Oh fuck that sucked so bad.


----------



## Sesha (Jun 15, 2010)

Boooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 15, 2010)

Nintendo won, followed by Sony, and last, and least, MS.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 15, 2010)

Hmm no Last Guardian...pity.


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 15, 2010)

No Last Guardian 

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## Pervy Fox (Jun 15, 2010)

Well this conference sucked


----------



## Helix (Jun 15, 2010)

Wow, what did they do to Twisted Metal. It looks totally different from the previous games... I am kinda disappointed now.


----------



## Jade (Jun 15, 2010)

phhhhh. TGS.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jun 15, 2010)

Anticlimactic


Didn't see any game that I want  except for INfamous 2


----------



## Volture (Jun 15, 2010)

What the FUCK.

What's coming next and when, lol?


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jun 15, 2010)

Final Judgement!!!

Who won E3?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 15, 2010)

Twisted Metal did it for me. 

Nice conference Sony. Nice conference.

Now time to watch Nintendo's since I missed it but from what I've been reading they won. Ah well, Nintendo and Sony did far better than Microsoft did.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2010)

Nintendo.


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 15, 2010)

That's it I'm going to bed. No Last Guardian = failed showcase.


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 15, 2010)

*There can be only one..*​


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 15, 2010)

Wonder if Konami's conference will be any good.



Shippingr4losers said:


> Final Judgement!!!
> 
> Who won E3?



Nintendo apparently.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 15, 2010)

What the fuck is Portal about guys?


----------



## The Boss (Jun 15, 2010)

God damnit.... sucks balls. Nintendo wns... sonny was good.. and M$ has no games for 2011.


----------



## Roy (Jun 15, 2010)

Glad to see Nintendo back on top.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 15, 2010)

so outside of portal 2 what else is there?


----------



## Nodonn (Jun 15, 2010)

Utopia Realm said:


> What the fuck is Portal about guys?



You should've gotten it for free a few weeks ago.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2010)

Just play Portal already Utopia.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## Awesome (Jun 15, 2010)

I hope Konami delivers. When are they going?


----------



## Jade (Jun 15, 2010)

GT5 and inFAMOUS 2, were the only thing's I liked. The new Twisted Metal look's completely different from before :sad


----------



## Solon Solute (Jun 15, 2010)

Nintendo >> Sony >= Microsoft.


----------



## Helix (Jun 15, 2010)

Nintendo probably had the better conference... if it was just based on Nintendo 3DS. Otherwise, Sony was more interesting.

Steam on PS3 = Win


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 15, 2010)

Alrighty guys, see y'all on the show floor! ^^

Oh wait...


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## Pervy Fox (Jun 15, 2010)

The Boss said:


> God damnit.... sucks balls. Nintendo wns... sonny was good.. *and M$ has no games for 2011.*



Gear of war 3


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 15, 2010)

Perpetual Fail said:


> Just play Portal already Utopia.



What system?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 15, 2010)

who the fuck cares about twisted metal.


----------



## Juice (Jun 15, 2010)

Nintendo pwned so bad man.


----------



## Jade (Jun 15, 2010)

That look's familiar....


----------



## Roy (Jun 15, 2010)

Shippingr4losers said:


> Final Judgement!!!
> 
> Who won E3?



seriously?


----------



## Koppachino (Jun 15, 2010)

Wait, the multiplayer beta for AC: Brotherhood is only on the PS3? I don't mind since I only have a PS3, but damn, what a shitty deal for Microsoft.


----------



## DragonTiger (Jun 15, 2010)

So for thast four years I've gone into E3 hoping for sony to drop the KH3 bombshell. For the last four years I've been completely disappointed 

Looking to carry the tradition onto TGS....


----------



## Thomaatj (Jun 15, 2010)

Nintendo 3DS was pretty cool, but seriously kirby,king kong and mickey mouse 2d games?..


----------



## Aman (Jun 15, 2010)

Wow, so Nintendo won this year's E3. And they didn't mention the Vitality Sensor at all.


----------



## Sesha (Jun 15, 2010)

Donkey Show said:


> Alrighty guys, see y'all on the show floor! ^^
> 
> Oh wait...


----------



## Aman (Jun 15, 2010)

Thomaatj said:


> Nintendo 3DS was pretty cool, but seriously kirby,*king kong* and mickey mouse 2d games?..


lol             .


----------



## Awesome (Jun 15, 2010)

Nintendo >>>>>>>>> Sony 

Microsoft doesn't even count. The whole thing was shit.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 15, 2010)

Nintendo won, kinda like how persia beat the 300 spartans, sure sony tried to stop them, but there was just way tooo many!!!!!!bhsAFF


----------



## Nodonn (Jun 15, 2010)

Thomaatj said:


> Nintendo 3DS was pretty cool, but seriously kirby,king kong and mickey mouse 2d games?..



We don't take kindly to your kind here boy


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 15, 2010)

The Boss said:


> God damnit.... sucks balls. Nintendo wns... sonny was good.. *and M$ has no games for 2011.*



Mass effect 3


----------



## Nodonn (Jun 15, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> Mass effect 3



That's one game


----------



## Pervy Fox (Jun 15, 2010)

Nodonn said:


> That's one game



Gears of war 3


----------



## Roy (Jun 15, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> Mass effect 3



Did they show it on E3?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 15, 2010)

E3 live show day ?


----------



## Velocity (Jun 15, 2010)

Shippingr4losers said:


> Final Judgement!!!
> 
> Who won E3?



Nintendo, by a landslide. The 3DS just rendered the 3D technology already out, especially the one on the PS3, completely obselete. Those graphics are crazy awesome, especially for Kid Icarus and Resident Evil, and I can't believe they managed to fit a gyroscope, a motion sensor AND an analogue slider on the damn thing as well. It's beastly and it'll be in our hands before April next year!

Nothing else shown at E3 compares to that thing and there's still the considerably superior game line up that Nintendo announced as well - like Golden Sun.

Nintendo wins easily.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 15, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> Mass effect 3



lol ME3 with Kinect...  

It's also for PC. That's the version Imma get.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 15, 2010)

Nodonn said:


> That's one game



even discounting Gears

ME is all you need


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 15, 2010)

I missed that part.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 15, 2010)

does anyone remember this revolution in technology?



i dont think so, this is how kinect will end up, as a piece of garbage!


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 15, 2010)

Console of E3 2010: PS3
Handheld of E3 2010: 3DS


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 15, 2010)

Nova said:


> does anyone remember this revolution in technology?
> 
> 
> 
> i dont think so, this is how kinect will end up, as a piece of garbage!



The Micro was great.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 15, 2010)

Where can I view Nintendo's conference?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 15, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> The Micro was great.



i bought it, was not amused.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 15, 2010)

Happy to see Car Combat making a return.


----------



## geG (Jun 15, 2010)

What is it that's hard to understand that they're not going to start on KH3 until they finish Versus XIII? Why set yourself up for disappointment by expecting a game with absolutely no chance of appearing?


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 15, 2010)

Nova said:


> does anyone remember this revolution in technology?
> 
> 
> 
> i dont think so, this is how kinect will end up, as a piece of garbage!


Do you even realize how many gameboy micro nintendo sold? It was by all means, not a failure.


----------



## Fraust (Jun 15, 2010)

Geg said:


> What is it that's hard to understand that they're not going to start on KH3 until they finish Versus XIII? Why set yourself up for disappointment by expecting a game with absolutely no chance of appearing?



We've been surprised before... FFXIV was a huge "WTF? HOW?"


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 15, 2010)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Where can I view Nintendo's conference?



It's on g4


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 15, 2010)

ExoSkel said:


> Do you even realize how many gameboy micro nintendo sold? It was by all means, not a failure.



FFFUUUU

for real? i mean c'mon its just a small gba...


----------



## valerian (Jun 15, 2010)

How's Golden Sun by the way? Never played the games and it looks interesting


----------



## Higawa (Jun 15, 2010)

Im also with nintendo!

I have a PSP but that 3DS is just awesome shit, might get me one 
when was the release?


----------



## Juice (Jun 15, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> It's on g4



Not right now. They are doing Floor Coverage right now.


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 15, 2010)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Where can I view Nintendo's conference?



The internet


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 15, 2010)

Nova said:


> i bought it, was not amused.



It was a super small gba, what were you expecting?


----------



## Roy (Jun 15, 2010)

posting because of my sig.


----------



## Volture (Jun 15, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> How's Golden Sun by the way? Never played the games and it looks interesting


How Golden Sun is? It's the best RPG on the Gameboy ever.


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 15, 2010)

Geg said:


> What is it that's hard to understand that they're not going to start on KH3 until they finish Versus XIII? Why set yourself up for disappointment by expecting a game with absolutely no chance of appearing?



Masochism :33


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 15, 2010)

Volture said:


> How Golden Sun is? It's the best RPG on the Gameboy ever.



This is truth.

Hell its even better then Fire emblem for me


----------



## Nodonn (Jun 15, 2010)

Nova said:


> This is truth.
> 
> Hell its even better then Fire emblem for me



Fire emblem isn't really an RPG though.


----------



## Ukoku (Jun 15, 2010)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Where can I view Nintendo's conference?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 15, 2010)

Nodonn said:


> Fire emblem isn't really an RPG though.



its an rpg, just a tactic one.


----------



## DragonTiger (Jun 15, 2010)

Geg said:


> What is it that's hard to understand that they're not going to start on KH3 until they finish Versus XIII? Why set yourself up for disappointment by expecting a game with absolutely no chance of appearing?



It certainly doesn't hurt to hope. I mean, they could at least formally fucking announce it. 

I, along with millions of other raving fans out there, wouldn't mind at all if the only thing they did was put a KH3 logo on the jumbo-tron and nothing else. That's all people want. They don't have to be in development to do that much.

It's nothing unreasonable.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 15, 2010)

Good lord the 3DS is going to massacre everything else on the market. Microsoft and Sony should just bow down now.



Juice said:


> Not right now. They are doing Floor Coverage right now.



Meant thier website, they got it up along with the rest of the conferences.


----------



## geG (Jun 15, 2010)

Anyway Sony's conference was just kinda meh for me. Nothing particularly good or bad. Still better than Microsoft's.


----------



## Nodonn (Jun 15, 2010)

Nova said:


> its an rpg, just a tactic one.



It's a turn-based strategy game with RPG elements


----------



## Reksveks (Jun 15, 2010)

The PS3 3D capability was always going to be stereoscopic as there is almost none autostereoscopic tv out there, whether the PS4 comes out by the time autostereoscopic tv becomes the standard would be interesting ?

the 3DS won E3, at least it will piss off Jobs which is always a good thing


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 15, 2010)

See KH3 would help make sony like nintendo right now in the fact that 

I DONT HAVE NUFF MONIES FOR MY HABITS DURRR

sony needed to let nintendo win for my pocket.


----------



## Volture (Jun 15, 2010)

Nova said:


> This is truth.
> 
> Hell its even better then Fire emblem for me


Golden Sun shits on Fire Emblem, really. Personally, it's Turn-based RPG's > TRPG by default, but man, Golden Sun is just so awesome.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 15, 2010)

When are you crackheads going to realize that Versus XIII is going to be the next Duke Nukem Forever. It'll never come out, Nomura will get fired and sued out of his ass thoroughly

EDIT: Hell this should happen


----------



## Solon Solute (Jun 15, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> How's Golden Sun by the way? Never played the games and it looks interesting



The first two are classics. The newest one looks pretty meh to me.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 15, 2010)

Roy said:


> posting because of my sig.


Everyone should wear that sig for a day.


----------



## Ukoku (Jun 15, 2010)

According to Gamespot, Last Guardian is supposed be at Sony's booth and Versus XIII at SE's. Hopefully we'll get to see some of that.


----------



## Fraust (Jun 15, 2010)

Is anybody else's G4 channel freezing constantly?


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 15, 2010)

Ukoku said:


> According to Gamespot, Last Guardian is supposed be at Sony's booth and Versus XIII at SE's. Hopefully we'll get to see some of that.


Links or it didn't happen.


----------



## Ukoku (Jun 15, 2010)

Fraust said:


> Is anybody else's G4 channel freezing constantly?



Not now. It was a little during Sony's thing.


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 15, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BsjakzpvR7g&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 15, 2010)

KLoWn said:


> <object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/BsjakzpvR7g&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/BsjakzpvR7g&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>



lol               fail


----------



## Fraust (Jun 15, 2010)

Konami has been "upcoming live coverage" for too long. Why isn't it streaming yet?


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 15, 2010)

I missed that part of the conference for a reason. Now I saw it with that video


----------



## Reksveks (Jun 15, 2010)

Where is Konami's conference being shown


----------



## Ukoku (Jun 15, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> Links or it didn't happen.


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 15, 2010)

Nova said:


> lol               fail


Don't mock me


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 15, 2010)

Fraust said:


> Konami has been "upcoming live coverage" for too long. Why isn't it streaming yet?


Give me a link to the stream.


----------



## Vyse (Jun 15, 2010)

Look at Namco Bandai... Dragon Ball: Origins 2 - Epic fail


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 15, 2010)

I can't imagine that they'll be showcasing Versus and Sony said nothing about it at their conference.


----------



## Fraust (Jun 15, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> Give me a link to the stream.



Lol, that's what I want.


----------



## Juice (Jun 15, 2010)

Fraust said:


> Is anybody else's G4 channel freezing constantly?



Mine is coming in clear.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 15, 2010)

Watching the Nintendo conference now.

Lol the only sport Mario and crew havn't done yet is wrestling it would appear.


----------



## Sesha (Jun 15, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> Watching the Nintendo conference now.
> 
> Lol the only sport Mario and crew havn't done yet is wrestling it would appear.



Speaking of which, a Mario wrestling game would be have been hilariously awesome.


----------



## geG (Jun 15, 2010)

I dunno, Square's original list didn't mention Versus XIII.

I imagine if they did show it it would only be in their super secret closed theater thing and none of us will ever get to see any of it.


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 15, 2010)

Square is for ghey's.


----------



## Akira (Jun 15, 2010)

Are there any more conferences?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 15, 2010)

Keollyn said:


> Square is for ghey's.



No                U


----------



## geG (Jun 15, 2010)

Keollyn said:


> Square is for ghey's.



You're for gheys :taichou


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 15, 2010)

Akira said:


> Are there any more conferences?



The only one left is Konami's which comes on in a hour or so I think


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 15, 2010)

I'm so ghey's


----------



## Ukoku (Jun 15, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> Give me a link to the stream.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 15, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> It's on g4





Keollyn said:


> The internet



Awesome. 

Time to watch Nintendo. 

Sony didn't have FFvXIII or The Last Guardian at their conference? That could have been a huge help if they did. Ah well. I guess they wanted to put more emphasis on Move than they should have. 

Time to watch some E3 videos everyone. Any good videos we need to checkout? Starting off with MvC3.


----------



## Fraust (Jun 15, 2010)

Drake is playing one of the characters in Gears of War 3.


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 15, 2010)

I'm serious about that internet.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 15, 2010)

well Hot fucking damn Nintendo you're rereleasing Goldeneye.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 15, 2010)

Fraust said:


> Drake is playing one of the characters in Gears of War 3.



It's going down. . . Jacincto.


----------



## Inugami (Jun 15, 2010)

Newell even went as far as to call Portal 2 on PS3 "the best version on any console," saying that Valve finally decided to develop on PS3 because *it's "the most open platform of all the current generation consoles and [Sony] has worked extremely hard to make the platform the most desirable for consumers and developers.*


wtf happened with Gabe ?


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 15, 2010)

Oxvial said:


> Newell even went as far as to call Portal 2 on PS3 "the best version on any console," saying that Valve finally decided to develop on PS3 because *it's "the most open platform of all the current generation consoles and [Sony] has worked extremely hard to make the platform the most desirable for consumers and developers.*
> 
> 
> wtf happened with Gabe ?


Im sure sony paid him fortune to say that script and release of portal 2.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 15, 2010)

And the fact that Kevin Butler is the VP at sharpening things


----------



## Platinum (Jun 15, 2010)

I was really hoping for a big Kingdom Hearts 3 reveal. 

It's obvious that Nintendo won this years E3.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 15, 2010)

Oxvial said:


> Newell even went as far as to call Portal 2 on PS3 "the best version on any console," saying that Valve finally decided to develop on PS3 because *it's "the most open platform of all the current generation consoles and [Sony] has worked extremely hard to make the platform the most desirable for consumers and developers.*
> 
> 
> wtf happened with Gabe ?


they bribed him

why else would he sound like he is crying


----------



## Stalin (Jun 15, 2010)

Looking forward to heroes on the move.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 15, 2010)

Sony is really smart though with that whole valve thing making it exlcusive, im sure that will sell some ps3's

i think they're trying to get back their main older fanbase with twisted metal as well as just bring new ones in with move.

much better then the whole microsoft deal where they are only focusing on casuals


----------



## Memos (Jun 15, 2010)

Is Portal 2 Sony exclusive?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 15, 2010)

My love for Nintendo is rising tenfold, Metroid: Other M and Donkey Kong's going back to what made hsi games fucking great


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 15, 2010)

Ukoku said:


> According to Gamespot, Last Guardian is supposed be at Sony's booth and Versus XIII at SE's. Hopefully we'll get to see some of that.



we can only hope they have more than just a new trailer for versus.


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Jun 15, 2010)

Microsoft is the consensus fail.

Nintendo rehashed a bunch of rehash and the controller on zelda worked for shit.

Move and Sorcery looked awesome, infamous 2 and KZ3 looked great, fatboy Gabe joined up, and Kevin Butler trolled the fuck out of MS.

Ya I would say sony won in everything other than the handheld department.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 15, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> they bribed him
> 
> why else would he sound like he is crying



The look on his face was classic.


----------



## Inugami (Jun 15, 2010)

ExoSkel said:


> Im sure sony paid him fortune to say that script and release of portal 2.





Vegitto-kun said:


> they bribed him
> 
> why else would he sound like he is crying



Yes, or perhaps they are blackmailing him  , I can't believe those words coming from Gabe mouth.


----------



## Nodonn (Jun 15, 2010)

Shuntensatsu said:


> Microsoft is the consensus fail.
> 
> Nintendo rehashed a bunch of rehash and the controller on zelda worked for shit.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ukoku (Jun 15, 2010)

Kusuriuri said:


> Is Portal 2 Sony exclusive?



It's also on the PC. But PS3 is the only console it's gonna be on.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 15, 2010)

Drake's going to be in Gears 3? I wonder if he's at E3 but then again I doubt it because his album came out today. 
_
Last shot Torque
First I'm two-piecing haters
Like a Lancer, boy I ain’t nothing to play with
Started off local but thanks to that gay playlist
I'm G4 plotting and playing online with the greatest
And your Jacinto, faded off the brown, Nino
He insists he wants that Carmine class, We know
Stalking ya inside those pipes, come and find me, Tyro
Don't club from behind I'll still kill ya, die slow_


----------



## Bleach (Jun 15, 2010)

I'm sorry but that Fable 3 demo or w/e was really badly done to be honest..

I still want it though lol.

And I like the idea of gauntlets


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 15, 2010)

Shuntensatsu said:


> Microsoft is the consensus fail.
> 
> Nintendo rehashed a bunch of rehash and the controller on zelda worked for shit.
> 
> ...





and second part:Maybe


----------



## Memos (Jun 15, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> they bribed him
> 
> why else would he sound like he is crying



That was just him trying to breathe.


----------



## Ukoku (Jun 15, 2010)

Shuntensatsu said:


> Microsoft is the consensus fail.
> 
> Nintendo rehashed a bunch of rehash and the controller on zelda worked for shit.
> 
> ...



...uh-huh :ho


----------



## Memos (Jun 15, 2010)

Ukoku said:


> It's also on the PC. But PS3 is the only console it's gonna be on.



Oh, ok. That's cool.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 15, 2010)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Drake's going to be in Gears 3? I wonder if he's at E3 but then again I doubt it because his album came out today.
> _
> Last shot Torque
> First I'm two-piecing haters
> ...



what is that from? you? or him?


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 15, 2010)

Nova said:


> Shuntensatsu said:
> 
> 
> > Move and Sorcery looked awesome.


You need additional  for this.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 15, 2010)

Shuntensatsu said:


> Microsoft is the consensus fail.
> 
> Nintendo rehashed a bunch of rehash and the controller on zelda worked for shit.
> 
> ...



How can you complain about one rehashing when everyone else did the same thing


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jun 15, 2010)

I personally loved Sorcery, I have no idea why people are calling Harry Potter. Harry Potter didn't create magic


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 15, 2010)

I got 250 post count from this thread lolol.

cant wait till next year


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 15, 2010)

Ukoku said:


> It's also on the PC. But PS3 is the only console it's gonna be on.



Nope. It's coming out on everything(PC, Mac, 350, PS3)


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 15, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> Nope. It's coming out on everything(PC, Max, 350, PS3)



Yeah but it will be the "best" on ps3


----------



## Ukoku (Jun 15, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> Nope. It's coming out on everything(PC, Max, 350, PS3)



Yeah, just checked, you're right.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 15, 2010)

first MGS3D gameplay picture


----------



## Roy (Jun 15, 2010)

Shuntensatsu said:


> Microsoft is the consensus fail.
> 
> Nintendo rehashed a bunch of rehash and the controller on zelda worked for shit.
> 
> ...



You really think Nintendo's crown jewel would fall victim to bad controls? 

No, Miyamota was right when he said there was interference. People who played it on the show floor said the controls were fantastic.


----------



## Volture (Jun 15, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> first MGS3D gameplay picture


Lies! That's not 3D!


----------



## Proxy (Jun 15, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> How can you complain about one rehashing when everyone else did the same thing



But Nintendo's been the same way for awhile now. It's rare to see any new/original first party games from them. If it's not talk of Mario, it's something about Zelda.


----------



## Angoobo (Jun 15, 2010)

E3 has been disappointing this year(except The 3DS).


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 15, 2010)

Nova said:


> what is that from? you? or him?


I twisted the words of his song into Gears references.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 15, 2010)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> I twisted the words of his song into Gears references.



Very nice, that sounded good


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 15, 2010)

Most interesting line-up was Nintendo's. New titles, solid gameplay videos and 3DS stole the show. Worst part was the control hiccups in Zelda.

Sony had an interesting line-up but it had too many commercials.

M$ was hilarious.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 15, 2010)

So is there a Konami conference or not?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 15, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> first MGS3D gameplay picture



Soo basically

Portable PS2 3D Graphixs?

Epic, and not in the internet catch phrase epic, no, the Epic as in Epic phrase Epic


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 15, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> So is there a Konami conference or not?



It's at 6 I think


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 15, 2010)

Konami conference is at 1 pm tomorrow


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 15, 2010)

Metal Gear Solid 3DS gameplay pics:


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 15, 2010)

Proxy said:


> But Nintendo's been the same way for awhile now. It's rare to see any new/original first party games from them. If it's not talk of Mario, it's something about Zelda.



Nintendo always introduces a few new ips every gen. They've had like 5 so far.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 15, 2010)

Completely missed Nintendo and Sony conference. Had to work. 

Did I miss awesomeness? 

Which was better?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 15, 2010)

MGS3 for 3ds ?


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 15, 2010)

Cyckness said:


> Completely missed Nintendo and Sony conference. Had to work.
> 
> Did I miss awesomeness?
> 
> Which was better?



Nintendo's was the better of the two. Pretty much constant games and little talk of peripherals. New system showcase as well, 3DS.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 15, 2010)

Cyckness said:


> Completely missed Nintendo and Sony conference. Had to work.
> 
> Did I miss awesomeness?
> 
> Which was better?



3DS amazing, theres quite  a comprehensive list of titles, scaling from epics such as Star Fox 64 3D and LOZoT 3D, to MGS, AC brotherhood, etc etc.

A new wickid zelda for Wii reverting to older school graphic themes instead of TP darker look.

golden sun, goldeneye, donkey kong country....

killzone 3, infamous 2, GT5, FF14, some move crap, New awesome twisted metal, etc etc


----------



## Helix (Jun 15, 2010)

Nova said:


> Yeah but it will be the "best" on ps3



Yeah, best on _consoles_. Valve will always be true to the PC. I am excited for Valve finally being serious about the PS3, but I will only buy Valve games for PC.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 15, 2010)

All right Nintendo you win. I will forever shill out my money for you're products.


----------



## Goobtachi (Jun 15, 2010)

Awesome staff this year 
Microsoft was pretty disappointing though


----------



## Awesome (Jun 15, 2010)

I can't wait for the 3ds 

My favorite MGS game, in 3d and on the go. My favorite LoZ game, on the go with better graphics, Starfox , and so much more.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 15, 2010)

godtachi said:


> Awesome staff this year
> Microsoft was pretty disappointing though



they did the complete opposite of their strategy for the last 2 years its such a fucking shame


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 15, 2010)

Lol my friend, pretty close friend, has an xbox 360 and says he is soooo excited about kinect and everything else is shit.

Why? "Because did you see that dancing game? OMG its so real everything else sucks compared to that game im so excited"

...He thinks he will be able to break dance or something in it(hes a breakdancer), what a noob


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 15, 2010)

Nova said:


> Lol my friend, pretty close friend, has an xbox 360 and says he is soooo excited about kinect and everything else is shit.
> 
> Why? "Because did you see that dancing game? OMG its so real everything else sucks compared to that game im so excited"
> 
> ...He thinks he will be able to break dance or something in it(hes a breakdancer), what a noob





sigh....well the rez game looks pretty awesome atleast


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 15, 2010)

Nova said:


> Very nice, that sounded good


Thanks. I thought it sounded good too.


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Jun 15, 2010)

Cyckness said:


> Completely missed Nintendo and Sony conference. Had to work.
> 
> Did I miss awesomeness?
> 
> Which was better?



Nintendo was awesome. New Zelda looks great.

Sony, for me, was nauseating. All that talk of innovation and so reeked of marketing BS. Was pretty tiring.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 15, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> sigh....well the rez game looks pretty awesome atleast



yeah its like a virtual acid trip


----------



## Angoobo (Jun 15, 2010)

Nintendo>>>>Sony>>>>Microshit.
Didn't really change from last years.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 15, 2010)

Nagatosama said:


> Nintendo>>>>Sony>>>>Microshit.
> Didn't really change from last years.



its the exact opposite of last year actually


----------



## Helix (Jun 15, 2010)

I don't know if this was posted, but MvC3 gameplay:


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 15, 2010)

Star Fox 64 pics:



I wonder how the Dragon Quest 7 remake will look on the 3DS?


----------



## Kael Hyun (Jun 15, 2010)

For me Sony>>Nintendo>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Microsoft
Haven't really gotten into any Nintendo games and really all they had to do was show up and I'm not really interested in a another gimmick they have to force feed me. Sony on the other hand has been was IMHO had some badass games to show for this E3.


----------



## valerian (Jun 15, 2010)

Holy shit Dante looks awesome


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 15, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Holy shit Dante looks awesome



Yes, super pwnage awesome


----------



## killedbydoorknob (Jun 15, 2010)

FF14 looks weak as fuck. Stop failing Square.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 15, 2010)

Portal 2 looks unbelievable. Valve is forgiven.


----------



## Higawa (Jun 15, 2010)

Cyckness said:


> Portal 2 looks unbelievable. Valve is forgiven.



wait wait where is the valve presentation?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 15, 2010)

So far I don't think Nintendo's was that much further ahead than Sony's going by what people are saying. They do seem to have the best games though. 

The thing about Nintendo is that when you see what they're bringing out it brings you back to your NES/SNES/N64 days. They always have that affect on you. Even if you had a Playstation we all remember the zany games on that system. See, with PS3 when you play the games they don't have the "old game" feel to them. The feel you grew up with. Sure they can be the same game but it doesn't feel the same. Nintendo on the other hand no matter what game it is it seems as though they can always bring that feeling back in any game they produce. It's great. Sony's games changing doesn't mean it's worse though, definately not. It's just different. I liked every conference mind you. 

Nintendo's style just brings out that feeling in their games.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 15, 2010)

killedbydoorknob said:


> FF14 looks weak as fuck. Stop failing Square.



Do you like mmorpgs? if you dont then you dont have much say....being as all mmorpgs would suck to you

but besides that i dont think it will, hell, its an improved ff11, thats all right with me.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 15, 2010)

Has G4 done the Bioware interview yet. There is supposed to be a 30 minute interview with them today about Star Wars The Old Republic.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 15, 2010)

It feels like with the 3ds, Nintendo is going back to their roots - what made them so good. That is what won them over for me. The more I hear about the 3ds the more I want it.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 15, 2010)

Higawa said:


> wait wait where is the valve presentation?



Don't know if Valve had their own conference but Portal 2 is on the E3 floor right now. I'm watching G4.


----------



## Goobtachi (Jun 15, 2010)

Zelda looks so lame...


----------



## The World (Jun 15, 2010)

^^
Pokemon looks so lame. 


Metal Gear 3DS and Dante in Maaahvel vs Capcom 3.


----------



## Helix (Jun 15, 2010)

Portal 2 is going to be awesome.

Gameplay here

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qQLpU0T-Sow&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Jun 15, 2010)

Is it just me or is there a significant graphical upgrade from Portal 1?


----------



## Helix (Jun 15, 2010)

^It looks that way. There has been rumors about Source 2.0 or something.


----------



## valerian (Jun 15, 2010)

Dante vs Deadpool


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 15, 2010)

The World said:


> ^^
> *Pokemon looks so lame.
> *
> 
> Metal Gear 3DS and Dante in Maaahvel vs Capcom 3.



He's right, same fucking thing, except new pokemon, shits worst then mario when it comes to repeating the same shit.


----------



## killedbydoorknob (Jun 15, 2010)

and the pokemon get uglier each generation.


----------



## Inugami (Jun 15, 2010)

Watched all the conferences .

Sony needs to put Da Kevin Buttler to host the whole conference next time  Jack Tretton and Peter Dille are really monotone , I kinda liked more the Nintendo one the 3DS gonna be so awesome! ... MS conference ..it was shit .


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jun 15, 2010)

Well I'll get a first hand experience with XIV soon but besides that.. MvC3 has me sold already. I was gonna buy it anyway but now even more so.

Looking forward to Konami's showcase. Hopefully good news and a gameplay trailer for Castlevania: Lords of Shadow would be nice.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 15, 2010)

killedbydoorknob said:


> and the pokemon get uglier each generation.



Yeah, i can put in silver/gold/crystal any day and that would be better then anything after emerald.


----------



## Goobtachi (Jun 15, 2010)

Pokemon is still awesome though....I hope the new Golden Sun comes close to it


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 15, 2010)

godtachi said:


> Pokemon is still awesome though....I hope the new Golden Sun comes close to it



Yeah, like a good original rpg that brought epic to everything it touched wont beat some repetitive clunky milked gaming franchise o.O

i mean c'mon! pokemon is fun but nothing close to golden sun!


----------



## Kiyoshi_Hinata (Jun 15, 2010)

Nintendo's conference blew my socks off. I never would have imagined they were going to unveil a new Kid Icarus and Donkey Kong. Showing Zelda Wii first thing also caught me off guard.


----------



## Volture (Jun 15, 2010)

godtachi said:


> Pokemon is still awesome though....I hope the new Golden Sun comes close to it


Uhm, what the..

Golden Sun 1 is already > every Pokemon out there. Let alone Dark Dawn.


----------



## Higawa (Jun 15, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Dante vs Deadpool



OMG OMG 

Can someone provide me with dante pics/vid please?


----------



## Furious George (Jun 15, 2010)

Epic Mickey looks pretty sexy.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 15, 2010)

Higawa said:


> OMG OMG
> 
> Can someone provide me with dante pics/vid please?



check their thread there is alreayd tons of gameplay vids that are epic


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Jun 15, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> How can you complain about one rehashing when everyone else did the same thing



There is a difference between making a sequel to a game that did great a year ago and bringing back games that are 20+ years old because you simply can't come up with any new ideas.

The only NEW game I saw that interested me at all was Sorcery, which worked fantastic with Move.

P.S. 360 has 
*Spoiler*: __ 



no games


.

Have fun with Kinectimals xbros.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 15, 2010)

Bioware Interview on G4.


----------



## valerian (Jun 15, 2010)

Link please :33


----------



## killedbydoorknob (Jun 15, 2010)

Shuntensatsu said:


> There is a difference between making a sequel to a game that did great a year ago and bring back games that are 20+ years old because you simply can't come up with any new ideas.
> 
> The only NEW game I saw that interested me at all was Sorcery, which worked fantastic with Move.
> 
> ...



It has 2 games, 2. MW2 and SSF4.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 15, 2010)

Shuntensatsu said:


> There is a difference between making a sequel to a game that did great a year ago and bring back games that are 20+ years old because you simply can't come up with any new ideas.
> 
> The only NEW game I saw that interested me at all was Sorcery, which worked fantastic with Move.



Nintendo is pretty good at coming up with idea's, this idea they're going with is simple, bring back old games on a brand new innovative system that will not only bring back old gamers to their console, but bring in new ones with a new graphical awesome game, oh and the fact that basically every game is coming out for it which is sure to sell it to the hardcores as well, such as AC, MGS, persona, and etc.

They did come up with the idea of wii, 3DS, etc.

No one should be bashing nintendo on their idea making abilities.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jun 15, 2010)

That bitch talks about WB, then they cut it off


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 15, 2010)

killedbydoorknob said:


> It has 2 games, 2. MW2 and SSF4.



hes talking about good exclusive games.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jun 15, 2010)

killedbydoorknob said:


> It has 2 games, 2. MW2 and SSF4.



Since I don't buy a shitload of games, those are fine by me. 

Pretty much every game I expected to be shown, has so far. Didn't think Nintendo would unveil Kid Icarus yet though, thought they'd leave that for TGS.


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Jun 15, 2010)

Nova said:


> Nintendo is pretty good at coming up with idea's, this idea they're going with is simple, bring back old games on a brand new innovative system that will not only bring back old gamers to their console, but bring in new ones with a new graphical awesome game, oh and the fact that basically every game is coming out for it which is sure to sell it to the hardcores as well, such as AC, MGS, persona, and etc.
> 
> They did come up with the idea of wii, 3DS, etc.
> 
> No one should be bashing nintendo on their idea making abilities.



Oh don't be mistaken, I agree that they are smart.  They are making plenty of money.  I personally don't give two shits about handhelds, that's just me.  No doubt 3DS will make plenty of cash. 

Wii was total fail at E3 though as far as I am concerned.  The zelda controls were horrible(I am guessing they will iron that out before release) but seriously it was pretty poor.  Also looks extremely dated at this point.

PS3 simply has the most types of games that I enjoy, 360 clearly has set their sights on 6 year old lolis and idiot douchebags who like to wear sunglasses inside. 

Nintendo intends to strangle the hand held market, which they really already do anyway.

Only downside of Sonys conference was Jack Trenton and his stats, I wished he would shut the fuck up. Kevin Butler should have done the whole thing.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 15, 2010)

What's this about a Lylat Wars remake?


----------



## Sesha (Jun 15, 2010)

Anyone heard about or seen anything from Arkham Asylum 2 yet?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 15, 2010)

Shuntensatsu said:


> Oh don't be mistaken, I agree that they are smart.  They are making plenty of money.  I personally don't give two shits about handhelds, that's just me.  No doubt 3DS will make plenty of cash.
> 
> Wii was total fail at E3 though as far as I am concerned.  The zelda controls were horrible(I am guessing they will iron that out before release) but seriously it was pretty poor.  Also looks extremely dated at this point.
> 
> ...



The zelda demenstration was being hampered by interference apparently...because the one out on the floor didn't have the same problems as the one done on stage from a report I'd heard.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 15, 2010)

Shuntensatsu said:


> Wii was total fail at E3 though as far as I am concerned.  The zelda controls were horrible(I am guessing they will iron that out before release) but seriously it was pretty poor.  Also looks extremely dated at this point.



Apparently there was actually wireless interference during the presentation, hand-on with the demo have all been positive toward the controls.


----------



## Higawa (Jun 15, 2010)

Sesha said:


> Anyone heard about or seen anything from Arkham Asylum 2 yet?



Wow will there be one?

I really need a list with all the games^^

But currently im most interested 
MSG Rising
Marvel vs capcom
the new donkey kong
And portal 2 looks epic


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 15, 2010)

Shuntensatsu said:


> Oh don't be mistaken, I agree that they are smart.  They are making plenty of money.  I personally don't give two shits about handhelds, that's just me.  No doubt 3DS will make plenty of cash.
> 
> Wii was total fail at E3 though as far as I am concerned.  The zelda controls were horrible(I am guessing they will iron that out before release) but seriously it was pretty poor.  Also looks extremely dated at this point.
> 
> ...



Well, the zelda controls were actually good, it was the interference, ps, check out all the reporters who played it off stage, they said the controls were fanatastic.

I agree, PS3 has the best games and the best console, but not so much the best idea's....


----------



## Furious George (Jun 15, 2010)

Sesha said:


> Anyone heard about or seen anything from Arkham Asylum 2 yet?



No.... I forgot all about that game.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 15, 2010)

Shuntensatsu said:


> There is a difference between making a sequel to a game that did great a year ago and bringing back games that are 20+ years old because you simply can't come up with any new ideas.


They do come up with new ideas, they simply incorprate them into old franchises instead of creating new ips constantly, which they do anyway. Nintendo has been alternating between new ips and old ones pretty well this gen, with the older franchises getting more of the spotlight because they're infinitely more popular than stuff like Disaster and Endless Ocean.

The stuff during the Sony conference were the exact things that happened during the Nintendo one durign this and previous years. Old franchises making a comeback(Twisted Metal, Kid Icarus,) adding motion control to golf games, new games in franchises that people love but have been put off for awhile(GT5, Zelda,) 3rd party games that people will buy out of name value(GoldenEye, FFXIV) and one new thing that may or may not work well(3D.)

Then again creativity has nothing to do with new ips, only execution.


----------



## Helix (Jun 15, 2010)

Okay, incoming personal opinions for anyone that cares.

Microsoft: F
Self-explanatory.

Nintendo: A
Mainly because of the Nintendo 3DS. A shit-ton of games are coming out for it from great developers. The device is nice, and the graphics are on par, or even better, than the PSP. The only disappointing thing was the lack of interesting titles for the Wii besides Metriod Other M. I was never a fan of the Wii to start off, so I guess I wasn't letdown anyway.

The 3DS looks like an awesome device to own, especially with these nice looking games coming out. However, I hate that a portable device is getting more support than its console counterpart. When I am at home, I like to play mostly on my PC or PS3. I don't feel like dishing out a handheld for my gaming hunger at home. If I am outside, I do not always have time to get too focused on a game because I am busying doing whatever is I am doing _outside_. 

It is one of the main problems I have with my PSP and their game titles. Peace Walker is such a nice game for a handheld, but I barely touch it because I am playing other games on PC/PS3. Maybe if I am waiting for something somewhere I'll turn on a PSP and play it, sure. My own personal gaming habits with handhelds are going to detract me from the 3DS. However, I will admit that the 3DS is the story of E3 this year.

Sony: A
Kevin Butler, Gabe Newell, and Twisted Metal won the show for me. Killzone 3, sure that looks alright I guess. Infamous 2 will be good, but I don't care so much about it. LittleBigPlanet 2 will just be flat out better than its predecessor. The Move will be something I may great, specifically for Time Crisis (and possibly to replay RE5 with a friend). Not many exclusive titles since most games have been going multiplatform. Above all, I am happy Valve/Steam will be on my PS3 in some capacity now.

Lastly, a friggen *release date* for Gran Turismo 5.

I say the E3 rank for 2010 goes like this: Nintendo=Sony > Microsoft
Depending on your gaming preferences, you can say who wins the tie between Nintendo and Sony. 

Other conferences:

EA: B
Some nice games, including Medal of Honor, Ghost Recon, Crysis 2, Bulletstorm, and Dead Space 2. Albeit all FPS games, they will sell way either way. Dead Space 2 may be the only interesting game for me.

Ubisoft: D
Michael Jackson dancing at the end saved it from being a F.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 15, 2010)

Helix said:


> Ubisoft: D
> Michael Jackson dancing at the end saved it from being a F.



No.... no no, man, no. That ridiculous dance finale should have earned Ubisoft multiple F's for now and the years to come.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 15, 2010)

Cyckness said:


> No.... no no, man, no. That ridiculous dance finale should have earned Ubisoft multiple F's for now and the years to come.



Agreed...the final performance made me think it was leading up to a game...but instead induced facepalms

so yes a F is well deserving for Ubiosft's conference...only good game was Rayman


----------



## Higawa (Jun 15, 2010)

Will Dead Space 2 also be for PC again?


----------



## Helix (Jun 15, 2010)

Cyckness said:


> No.... no no, man, no. That ridiculous dance finale should have earned Ubisoft multiple F's for now and the years to come.



But it was such a joke, it actually gave them points in my book. 



Higawa said:


> Will Dead Space 2 also be for PC again?



It should be.

More fail for Microsoft:


----------



## dilbot (Jun 15, 2010)

Nintendo has not ran out of ideas. All they are doing is catering to the long time hardcore fans. Since when are new games for old franchises considered to be evidence of lack of creativity? Nintendo lives on its slew of franchises, that's what a hardcore game essentially is in the perspective of nintendo. They are doing it right and giving it's fan base what they want. And this was the nintendo conference after all, of course the games are going to be almost entirely comprised of their own franchises. Take a look at the upcoming games that weren't mentioned and you'll see a lot of big name third party games flocking to Nintendo.

You can bet Sony and Microsoft will be doing the same too.  I can guarantee Microsoft will remake and "bring back" all the Halo games  in the next 15 years.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 15, 2010)

Helix said:


> But it was such a joke, it actually gave them points in my book.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oddly enough i thought it said: Xbox 360 destorys dicks when moved.

oh and holy shit microsoft sucks so bad


----------



## DragonTiger (Jun 15, 2010)

Stay away from my dick, Microsoft


----------



## Junas (Jun 15, 2010)

Sesha said:


> Anyone heard about or seen anything from Arkham Asylum 2 yet?



I hope they release some information about AA2 soon. Aren't most of the developers on the floor at E3?



Helix said:


> More fail for Microsoft:



All I have to say to Microsoft is...


----------



## Awesome (Jun 15, 2010)

Nice fail Microsoft 

I was going to buy that too, since my last 360 RROD'ed. Not anymore Microsoft, I'm done with your shit


----------



## Higawa (Jun 15, 2010)

Helix said:


> But it was such a joke, it actually gave them points in my book.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nice
and wow thats an epic fail



DragonTiger said:


> Stay away from my dick, Microsoft



dude prepare they will come with kinetic porn


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 15, 2010)

fuck the slim i like my elite


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 15, 2010)

For god's sake Microsft can't you make a 360 that isn't buggy as all shit. or doesn't wreck games when you stand it up or move it.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 15, 2010)

So Far for me

Nintendo > Sony > Ubisoft > EA = Microsoft



EDIT: who the hell is going to move a game console while it is running anyway?


----------



## Junas (Jun 15, 2010)

Taleran said:


> EDIT: who the hell is going to move a game console while it is running anyway?



People who like to move their consoles. I dunno what is going through their minds to warrant some movement. Still fail on MS's part to scratch games though.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 15, 2010)

Taleran said:


> So Far for me
> 
> Nintendo > Sony > Ubisoft > EA = Microsoft
> 
> ...



I'd move it just because.

oh and the people who dont have rechargeable battery packs nor an extra set of batteries so they have to have their controller plugged in, and then when they get excited they pull the 360 and thus destroying their disk.

oh and the people who have a game in and its on, then want to move it to another room or just a little bit so it fits, but then they forgot the destroying part


----------



## dilbot (Jun 15, 2010)

shit happens. 

Also, shows how poorly designed the console is and eerily foreshadows the other jumble of problems that will come from the slim. I don't know who Microsoft is trying to kid, look up the definition of upgrade and make a better console.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 15, 2010)

while only an idiot would move the console while its on and running 


still that shouldn't happen


----------



## Junas (Jun 15, 2010)

It's like don't run around with scissors!


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 15, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> while only an idiot would move the console while its on and running
> 
> 
> still that shouldn't happen



I move my ps3 all the time, i rotate it from inside my room to outside room.

and most of the time its on before i put it on something opposed to the cramped ground before i turn it off.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 15, 2010)

Nova said:


> I move my ps3 all the time, i rotate it from inside my room to outside room.
> 
> and most of the time its on before i put it on something opposed to the cramped ground before i turn it off.



your a brave man


----------



## killedbydoorknob (Jun 15, 2010)

anyone got a stream link?


----------



## Junas (Jun 15, 2010)

Nova said:


> I move my ps3 all the time, i rotate it from inside my room to outside room.
> 
> and most of the time its on before i put it on something opposed to the cramped ground before i turn it off.



You must have some crazy skills to do that. Bravo!


----------



## Higawa (Jun 15, 2010)

IS there still anything good on to watch now?
Or is more stuff on tomorrow?


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jun 15, 2010)

Nova said:


> I move my ps3 all the time, i rotate it from inside my room to outside room.
> 
> and most of the time its on before i put it on something opposed to the cramped ground before i turn it off.



So what you're saying is, you like playing with fire. There is no reason to move your system when it's on and playing a game anyway. Every console even says in the manual don't move it while a game is inserted. It's like the warning not to turn off your console/remove memory card while saving.

Still, you would hope MS would have figured out a way to prevent that tomfoolery. At least they were genius when they employed the quick disconnects on cords so you wouldn't accidently trip the system.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 15, 2010)

Helix said:


> More fail for Microsoft:



M$ needs to get their shit straight.


----------



## Rannic (Jun 15, 2010)

Microsoft should just hire a better hardware manufacturer to build the 360


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 15, 2010)

The Boss said:


> M$ needs to get their shit straight.



they need a new head of marketing


----------



## Rannic (Jun 15, 2010)

They need to get Bill Gates back


----------



## Gnome (Jun 15, 2010)

this E3 was kind of bad for me, i don't like handheld gaming or motion controls, and that's pretty much all there was.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 15, 2010)

Gnome on Fire said:


> this E3 was kind of bad for me, i don't like handheld gaming or motion controls, and that's pretty much all there was.



this right here


----------



## Ukoku (Jun 15, 2010)

The only conference I was completely satisfied with was Nintendo.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2010)

Ukoku said:


> The only conference I was completely satisfied with was Nintendo.





They had a horrible beginning.  Didn't you see all the  when it started?


----------



## Superior (Jun 15, 2010)

E3 was just garbage, all there is to it.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2010)

Superior said:


> E3 was just garbage, all there is to it.



Still not over.  

Lets wait and see how much more garbage it can become.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 15, 2010)

That new fucking emote is the garbage, jesus christ.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2010)

This, , should be the offical emote of this year's E3.


----------



## Lupin (Jun 15, 2010)

What was so bad about it? I didn't watch.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 15, 2010)

Chr?me said:


> What was so bad about it? I didn't watch.



Motion controls and handheld devices was all it offered. 

They dont like either.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2010)

Everything for Microsoft except for Halo Reach and Metal Gear.


----------



## Lupin (Jun 15, 2010)

They didn't do Crysis 2 and Black Ops?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 15, 2010)

Microsoft failed this year because they spent all their time in research for the casual gamer. It's not like they haven't been producing good games over the past years. They just want to make their money like everyone else.


----------



## valerian (Jun 15, 2010)

This  should be the official emote for Nintendo.


----------



## CodyEatsComets (Jun 15, 2010)

Nintendo had the best E3 conference in years.
Zelda, Kid Icarus, Kirby, Donkey Kong, Mario Sports, Epic Mickey, Dragon Quest, Golden Sun, Goldeneye remake, and 3DS with Mario Kart, Ocarina of Time, Star Fox 64, Metal Gear Solid, Resident Evil, Street Fighter, Animal Crossing, Paper Mario, Pilotwings, DJ Hero, Ghost Recon, Splinter Cell Chaos Theory, etc.

Sony's new Twisted Metal pumped me even more, though.
And a new Rayman is fucking awesome.


----------



## Rannic (Jun 15, 2010)

I wish we would have got a new sly cooper


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 15, 2010)

Kakashi Sensei said:


> I wish we would have got a new sly cooper



That heroes game has sly cooper for an extensive period of time :/


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 15, 2010)

Engadget's in-depth preview:


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## Helix (Jun 15, 2010)

Nova said:


>



I didn't know people could actually love that atrocity of a mess they called a press conference.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 15, 2010)

and this was the only things they didnt like about it, with the last one being valve, and valve went over to sony.

funniest shit all week.


----------



## Rannic (Jun 15, 2010)

At least sony didn't disappoint


----------



## Pervy Fox (Jun 15, 2010)

Kakashi Sensei said:


> At least sony didn't disappoint



No actually they did, they didnt bring much new stuff as I thought

Nintendo was the only one that didnt disappoint.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 15, 2010)

Nova said:


>



They probably got paid to say this.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 15, 2010)

Nova said:


>



they do make some good points but still....

Edit: actually it doesn't seem as forced as i thought after reading through them all


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 15, 2010)

IGN is too busy riding Microsofts for money. 

They are all praising Halo like its god send and Kinect like is the next big thing.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 15, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> they do make some good points but still....
> 
> Edit: actually it doesn't seem as forced as i thought after reading through them all



They werent worthy of my reading time except the first sentence where they all said, "Microsoft had an excelelent showing this year" or "The past few years microsofts e3's have been bad but this one, this one is good"....


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 15, 2010)

Nova said:


> They werent worthy of my reading time except the first sentence where they all said, "Microsoft had an excelelent showing this year" or "The past few years microsofts e3's have been bad but this one, this one is good"....



well if your not gonna read you are not allowed to bitch


----------



## Awesome (Jun 15, 2010)

Everyone's entitled to their opinion. In my opinion it was horrible.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 16, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> well if your not gonna read you are not allowed to bitch



I skimmed it, thats enough. i caught most of the words in how they were set up.


----------



## Rannic (Jun 16, 2010)

Pervy Fox said:


> No actually they did, they didnt bring much new stuff as I thought
> 
> Nintendo was the only one that didnt disappoint.



They didn't for me I didn't watch the Nintendo one seeing as I don't a Wii and do not plan on buying a 3DS so nothing they interested me.


----------



## dream (Jun 16, 2010)

> Even above the impressive demos of Kinect.


 - From IGN



Are you serious?


----------



## Awesome (Jun 16, 2010)

IGN doesn't know what they are talking about. They say whatever makes them more money.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 16, 2010)

Wow sony's conference sucked just as much as microsofts. Move? Ugh...no good games shown except twisted metal and it looks "Ok" Infamous got me excited but already seen pics so not that excited. This E3 sucked balls.


----------



## dream (Jun 16, 2010)

> In a statement released by Valve, Newell also acknowledges that when the PlayStation 3 was introduced, "I was one of the platform's biggest critics." But as time went on, Sony "proved that the PlayStation 3 is the most open platform of all the current generation consoles and has worked extremely hard to make the platform the most desirable for consumers and developers,


 -1up

Gabe 

Is the PS3 any easier to develop for now or did Sony pay you a shit ton of cash?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 16, 2010)

Perpetual Fail said:


> -1up
> 
> Gabe
> 
> Is the PS3 any easier to develop for now or did Sony pay you a shit ton of cash?



Both?                .


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 16, 2010)

Perpetual Fail said:


> - From IGN
> 
> 
> 
> Are you serious?



did you play the demos


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 16, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> did you play the demos



dude, im sure running on a track is as much fun as it looks


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 16, 2010)

Nova said:


> dude, im sure running on a track is as much fun as it looks



i am just saying unless you played the demos you cant say that their spout BS

Kinectimals and Children of Eden probably were awesome


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 16, 2010)

Perpetual Fail said:


> -1up
> 
> Gabe
> 
> Is the PS3 any easier to develop for now or did Sony pay you a shit ton of cash?



Cash seeing as most developers bitched bout PS3. Thought portal was on ps3 anyway...


----------



## dream (Jun 16, 2010)

It was.  But Gabe whined about the experience of developing it being horrible.


----------



## DragonTiger (Jun 16, 2010)

So is Valve Sony exclusive (console-wise) from now on, or just Portal 2?


----------



## dream (Jun 16, 2010)

Valve isn't exclusive at all.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 16, 2010)

Isn't portal 2 on xbox 360 and pc as well?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 16, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Isn't portal 2 on xbox 360 and pc as well?



yeah its on everything


----------



## Awesome (Jun 16, 2010)

The only thing I actually liked from Microsoft was Rising and thats on ps3. One of the only things I liked from Sony was Portal 2, which is on 360 as well. I liked pretty much everything from Nintendo though.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 16, 2010)

Valve is primarily a PC dev....


----------



## dream (Jun 16, 2010)

Valve is awesome.  I still play TF2 and CSS.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 16, 2010)

So I just saw Nintendo's conference in full....

Nintendo shat on the competition. Sony did well but Nintendo went Sage Mode on these boys.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 16, 2010)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> So I just saw Nintendo's conference in full....
> 
> Nintendo shat on the competition. Sony did well but Nintendo went Sage Mode on these boys.



They did more than that


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 16, 2010)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> So I just saw Nintendo's conference in full....
> 
> Nintendo shat on the competition. Sony did well but Nintendo went Sage Mode on these boys.



this

Sony didn't show us any thing new, MS focused on stuff not targeted at us


Nintendo did every thing right


----------



## Gnome (Jun 16, 2010)

i'm glad Nintendo did good even if I'm not interested in most of what they showed, i remember last year theirs was trash and the only good thing was Other M. It seems Sony and Microsoft suffered from sequelitis.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 16, 2010)

Other M owns hard.  It really feels like a 2D game all the way.  I'll post my shitty play through sometime soon.  Will check out the 3DS and LBP2 in depth tomorrow.


----------



## Corran (Jun 16, 2010)

Forgot to say what I thought about Sony and Microsoft.

Microsoft - Yeah what the hell, weakest show they have ever done. Nothing new or exciting really. Well they had Kinect titles but those weren't exciting. SKITTLES! Nice for Halo and Gears fans though.

Sony - I enjoyed it for the most part, except for the sports games. Seeing Move work is pretty good. Have a good grasp on how much better it seems to work than the Wii remotes and motion+. I'd still like to see a proper sword fighting action game with it.
Kevin Butler making an appearence is probably my highlight of all 3 conferences  He has to be the best marketing tool created for gaming ever, so much fun to watch him do his thing.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 16, 2010)

Lol okay i just watched nintendos press conference, and they raped hard, like really really hard.

shits crazy, if IGN is saying shit that good about xbox kinect, what they gonna be saying about nintendo?


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 16, 2010)

Some Metroid: Other M gameplay vid I took of some dude and then myself as the wifey recorded.


----------



## Angoobo (Jun 16, 2010)

it looks great.
Definitely one of the best games shown in the E3.


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 16, 2010)

Donkey Show said:


> Some Metroid: Other M gameplay vid I took of some dude and then myself as the wifey recorded.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 16, 2010)

Keollyn, that's an old face.


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 16, 2010)

I'm out and about. Didn't recognize you from your name change.


----------



## Higawa (Jun 16, 2010)

Metriod looks awesome :33

Any nice conferences today?


----------



## Koroshi (Jun 16, 2010)

Donkey Show said:


> Some Metroid: Other M gameplay vid I took of some dude and then myself as the wifey recorded.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 16, 2010)

any news on a custom robo rehash?


----------



## Vyse (Jun 16, 2010)

Are there any news on Arkham Asylum 2? 

@DS You are there right? Is there something in the Warner Bros and/or Square Enix booth?


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 16, 2010)

Donkey Show said:


> Some Metroid: Other M gameplay vid I took of some dude and then myself as the wifey recorded.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 16, 2010)

Higawa said:


> Metriod looks awesome :33
> 
> Any nice conferences today?



Konami is at 13:00PST.. but it's broadcast through their website only? I could be wrong. Anyways, you have to sign up to watch the steam on their E3 site.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 16, 2010)

That Metroid looks like it might be alright. I haven't liked one since Super Metroid (or that one GBA one) since the new ones are all shitty.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 16, 2010)

Well it's because Nintendo keeps outsourcing the Metroid franchise to 3rd party developers. :/

The GBA ones are good though.


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 16, 2010)

*Ranking The E3 2010 Conferences*

(Original topic idea taken from )


*1. Nintendo*

Aside from the Zelda disaster where the controller didn't have any contact with the sensor half of the time it was pretty much all awesome.

Metroid: Other M, New Zelda, New Donkey Kong Country, Goldeneye Remake, Paper Mario 3DS, Resident Evil Revelations, New Golden Sun, OoT 3D Remake, MGS3D, etc..

And ofc the *3-D-fuckin-S!*


^Can't go wrong with this shit. Except Kirby, which looked like actual shit tbh, but it could be fun for all i know.

*4/5*


*2. Sony*

Solid conference with some nice looking games (fps's everywhere), too much crappy montages about their 3D shit and whatever else it was though, and LBP2 looked meh, didn't like it's predecesor either tbh.
Kevin Butler was pretty fun, and Twisted Metal looked cool.

Couldn't care less about Portal 2, i'll probably play that on the PC anyway.

*3/5*


*3. Microsoft*
...... 

*/5*


*Rank away!*


----------



## The World (Jun 16, 2010)

*Nintendo*.

4 /5



*Sony*.

3/5



*Microsoft*.


----------



## killedbydoorknob (Jun 16, 2010)

When is 3DS coming out? I might also buy a Wii just for the mario galaxy games and metroid other M. Is Donkey Kong going to be on Wii or 3DS? Doesn't matter, Once my 360 subscription run out i might become a Nintendo fanboy again.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 16, 2010)

> Except Kirby, which looked like actual shit tbh, but it could be fun for all i know.


----------



## Aristides (Jun 16, 2010)

Donkey Show said:


> Some Metroid: Other M gameplay vid I took of some dude and then myself as the wifey recorded.


----------



## dream (Jun 16, 2010)

*Nintendo*



*Sony*



*Microsoft*


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 16, 2010)

I fail to see how ps3 conference was any better then microsofts...Atleast got to see some decent trailers in the beginning of micro's before they went into that boring shit. PS3 we really got NOTHING new except a twisted metal trailer which was "OK" at best and a infamous 2 trailer. Move is a bigger joke then kinect shit too.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 16, 2010)

sony had kevin butler


----------



## dream (Jun 16, 2010)

I forgot Sony had that black kid.  

New rating for Sony.


----------



## Pervy Fox (Jun 16, 2010)

Gnome on Fire said:


> sony had kevin butler



Microsoft had Hideo Kojima


----------



## Awesome (Jun 16, 2010)

Move and Kinect are failures. But when I saw the 3DS and the games on it...


----------



## dream (Jun 16, 2010)

Itachi^ said:


> Move and Kinect are failures. But when I saw the 3DS and the games on it...



I don't even like handhelds, but even I was like .  Nintendo was just awesome this E3.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 16, 2010)

Nintendo owned E3 lol. 

Sony was just pathetic.

But Microsoft was even more pathetic. It was a bunch of bullshit with a "Oh yeah we have a new 360 coming out" in the last 5 seconds.


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Jun 16, 2010)

Nintendo was fucking sweet, but then I took my nostalgia goggles off and was underwhelmed.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 16, 2010)

Shuntensatsu said:


> Nintendo was fucking sweet, but then I took my nostalgia goggles off and was underwhelmed.



Even with the nostalgia goggles off the Nintendo Conference made a joke out of Sony and M$. It was almost painful to watch. 

And at least Nintendo is offering up good games, regardless of whether they're sequels or not.

I am still wanting my god damn Pikmin 3 though.


----------



## dream (Jun 16, 2010)

Shuntensatsu said:


> Nintendo was fucking sweet, but then I took my nostalgia goggles off and was underwhelmed.



Gaming is underwhelming these days.  I simply don't care about any new games coming out besides Elder Scrolls.  

I just buy whichever PC games my friends are flocking to.  

Currently we're back to Team Fortress 2 mode.


----------



## Vyse (Jun 16, 2010)

Looks like there's nothing to do in 2011 for me. 

At least I can catch up on the games I missed in 2010 then


----------



## The Boss (Jun 16, 2010)

Yeah man.. 2011 looks bad for Xboxbros owners..


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 16, 2010)

Microsoft did not deliver.

There was much disappoint.


----------



## Vyse (Jun 16, 2010)

And fuck the Showfloor map. Seriously.

Where are all the games listed there? Where's my info on DA2 or ME3 or Arkham 2? They just hyped people for nothing. Assholes.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 16, 2010)

Oversoul said:


> And fuck the Showfloor map. Seriously.
> 
> Where are all the games listed there? Where's my info on DA2 or ME3 or Arkham 2? They just hyped people for nothing. Assholes.



...


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 16, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> I fail to see how ps3 conference was any better then microsofts...Atleast got to see some decent trailers in the beginning of micro's before they went into that boring shit. PS3 we really got NOTHING new except a twisted metal trailer which was "OK" at best and a infamous 2 trailer. Move is a bigger joke then kinect shit too.



Because people don't like the idea of moving to play games even if those games aren't targeted at them and they never have to play them.

Sony one was a bunch of commercials and trailers of games that we knew about or games with so little revealed there's nothing to get excited over. Microsoft's was entertaining and left me wanting to try that Dance Central game. They were both pretty average.


----------



## Lupin (Jun 16, 2010)

Crysis 2?


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 16, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Yeah man.. 2011 looks bad for Xboxbros owners..



i dissagree

Gears of War 3
Fable III
Forza III
New Crytek game
Crackdown 2
Halo: Reach
ME3
Nintey Nine Nights 2


----------



## Aristides (Jun 16, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> i dissagree
> 
> *Gears of War 3*
> Fable III
> ...


Only interested in those. And I barely do for Halo (getting stale).


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 16, 2010)

are they showing konami conference at the moment?


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 16, 2010)

Perpetual Fail said:


> Gaming is underwhelming these days.  I simply don't care about any new games coming out besides Elder Scrolls.
> 
> I just buy whichever PC games my friends are flocking to.
> 
> Currently we're back to Team Fortress 2 mode.



That's because developers act like they don't know how to make a kick ass game anymore. They have the mental creativity of a 13 year old.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 16, 2010)

Aristides said:


> Only interested in those. And I barely do for Halo (getting stale).



that's your opinion but both ME3 and Crackdown 2 will continue in their lines of excellence

and ninety nine nights will be awesome as well


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Jun 16, 2010)

I am just glad I am no longer a 360 owner.

That heaping pile of shit conference was terrible.

Lolis and tigers for everyone and a couple more inferior shooters allright!!!

Sony is the only one who showed me some games I will actually purchase.  Although if I was ever to give a shit about handhelds I would get a 3ds, it seems cool as far as handhelds are concerned.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 16, 2010)

Shuntensatsu said:


> I am just glad I am no longer a 360 owner.
> 
> That heaping pile of shit conference was terrible.
> 
> ...



call of duty maybe but you better not be talking about Gears


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 16, 2010)

Seriously Sony all you had to do is show Last Guardian, but no show some shitty Wii wannabe titles but this time rather than making them fun make it serious, congrats

Also 3DS Zelda, the thought of OOT in my pocket makes me hard. MGS and SF should be awesome too. But Icarus looks like the big seller, and no gimmicky 3D games, wow is this the same Nintendo that treats Wii like a lepper of gaming machines

As for the new zelda, looks good but at this point looks like a tech demo rather than a game. Also far too familiar, hopefully the final version will be slightly more distinct, less OoT wannabe please. Give me WW but without the terrible triforce collection shit.

Also the 3DS seems to have the strongest launch gaming line up i've ever seen, theres so many games it fucking unbelievable.


----------



## Helix (Jun 16, 2010)

This is what E3 has become, a big pile of crap.


----------



## Daedus (Jun 16, 2010)

I demand the title be changed to reflect Konami's press conference.


----------



## Helix (Jun 16, 2010)

Ahhhhh, is there a Konami stream going on anywhere?


----------



## The Boss (Jun 16, 2010)

Fuck you Konami. I can't get on your site to watch your fucking live stream. I registered and everything.


----------



## Akira (Jun 16, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> that's your opinion but both ME3 and Crackdown 2 will continue in their lines of excellence
> 
> and ninety nine nights will be awesome as well



Is ME3 confirmed for 2011 or are you just speculating?


----------



## The Boss (Jun 16, 2010)

... and Fuck EA for hyping up ME3 for 2011 when there was nothing about it at the EA press.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 16, 2010)

Akira said:


> Is ME3 confirmed for 2011 or are you just speculating?



Casey Hudson the project director said they are aiming for a 2011 release date



> ... and Fuck EA for hyping up ME3 for 2011 when there was nothing about it at the EA press.


there's always pax that's usually were we see the Mass effect stuff anyway


----------



## The Boss (Jun 16, 2010)

When is PAX? Is that the one in Europe?


----------



## Junas (Jun 16, 2010)

The Boss said:


> ... and Fuck EA for hyping up ME3 for 2011 when there was nothing about it at the EA press.



I assume that maybe something about ME3 will come up at TGS 2010 and E3 2011. It's likely that it probably will be released holiday 2011 given the time to developing this game since we got ME2 a while ago. It was pretty epic!


----------



## Helix (Jun 16, 2010)

Konami stream here:



Use Windows Media Player


----------



## valerian (Jun 16, 2010)

Aww shit no sound 

Edit: Nevermind, it's working now


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 16, 2010)

Heh, I didn't realize I had deeper access than I thought. All the media pressers with no stupid lines. :3


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 16, 2010)

when is square enix?


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 16, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> call of duty maybe but you better not be talking about Gears



lol Gears is even worse than COD.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 16, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> lol Gears is even worse than COD.



shut your whore mouth!


----------



## Helix (Jun 16, 2010)

Okay, I turned off the Vuvuzelas in group memberships but I am still getting that crap on my page.

Anyways, DJ Rapstar sounds lame already.


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 16, 2010)

Blablabla show stuff, although it seems broken so maybe they just can't lol.


----------



## valerian (Jun 16, 2010)

It's went off for me


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 16, 2010)

I don't care about DJ Rapper I want to see Rising


----------



## The Boss (Jun 16, 2010)

ExoSkel said:


> when is square enix?



TGS        2010


----------



## Helix (Jun 16, 2010)

I can't wait to sing just like Kanye West!!


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 16, 2010)

Does this mean i can become a black rapstar? Cool.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 16, 2010)

Helix said:


> I can't wait to sing just like Kanye West!!



Hell yeah! Interruptions every 5 secs!


----------



## Helix (Jun 16, 2010)

Mexican Wrestling game. 

Why must they keep the good stuff at the end?!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 16, 2010)

E3 sucks, lol. I want my video games.


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 16, 2010)

lol ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 16, 2010)

lucha libre wrestling game? really? really?


----------



## The Boss (Jun 16, 2010)

ok.. wtf am I watching.


----------



## valerian (Jun 16, 2010)

wtf is this crap?


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 16, 2010)

Man wtf is this, i really don't give a shit about wrestling..


----------



## Helix (Jun 16, 2010)

If King was real, he'd win this.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 16, 2010)

lol what the fuck, a SAW game.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 16, 2010)

Helix said:


> Mexican Wrestling game.
> 
> Why must they keep the good stuff at the end?!



the AAA game? awesome Ive been waiting to hear about that


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 16, 2010)

Rising yet                        ?


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 16, 2010)

god he's making this game sound so fucking boring.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 16, 2010)

Nope.. still on Saw.


----------



## Stroev (Jun 16, 2010)

Nearly there...


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 16, 2010)

ONE MILLI-ON-E TROOOOPS!


----------



## Helix (Jun 16, 2010)

Tak Fujii is purty funny.


----------



## valerian (Jun 16, 2010)

one million trooooops


----------



## The Boss (Jun 16, 2010)

lol.. this guy.. I like his hair.  And his voice..  .. and his humor..


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 16, 2010)

Unless you have some form of footage the people aren't going to care.


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 16, 2010)

Lol @ doped up jamaica japanese dude


----------



## The Boss (Jun 16, 2010)

Well that was wired.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 16, 2010)

anyone got a link to konami's


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 16, 2010)

Slammin soundtrack y'all


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 16, 2010)

Nova said:


> anyone got a link to konami's


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 16, 2010)

gaaaaaaaaay


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 16, 2010)

Haha wtf, anime gogogo!


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 16, 2010)

LOL WTF IS THIS SHIT???


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 16, 2010)

thats not a link to a site bra


----------



## valerian (Jun 16, 2010)

oh god...


----------



## Helix (Jun 16, 2010)

OKay, I was not expecting this type of game...


----------



## Jade (Jun 16, 2010)

Just turned on the stream...what is this?


----------



## Higawa (Jun 16, 2010)

So what si there currently? shall I watch it?


----------



## The Boss (Jun 16, 2010)

O great.... Animu.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 16, 2010)

these games are the type of games you see in the bargain bin at the store all the time.

You know, the shit ones no one ever buys...the ones you accidentally buy thinking it'll be as cool as it looks on the back.


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 16, 2010)

GET OFF THE STAGE!


----------



## Helix (Jun 16, 2010)

Oh, cool. A Kinect game.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 16, 2010)

OoOooooooO KINECT. GOTTA GET ON THIS SHIT.


----------



## Helix (Jun 16, 2010)

Holy shit, is that a guy or a girl?


----------



## Jade (Jun 16, 2010)

Dance Master's! ....


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 16, 2010)

Hha moar doped up japs with awesome ENGRISH!!!

FURR NEW REVER!!


----------



## The Boss (Jun 16, 2010)

Is Kojima and Miyamoto the only_ NORMAL_ looking Japanese producer. Jesus Christ.


----------



## valerian (Jun 16, 2010)

Nice engrish


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 16, 2010)

Adrenaline Misfits the game is called. Very fitting for the Xbox owner.


----------



## Jade (Jun 16, 2010)

I didn't want to watch this


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 16, 2010)

This is awesome, im fuckin rollin


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 16, 2010)

KLoWn said:


> Hha moar doped up japs with awesome ENGRISH!!!
> 
> FURR NEW REVER!!


----------



## The Boss (Jun 16, 2010)

...... oh GOD this is too funny!  WTF.


----------



## Helix (Jun 16, 2010)

DDR was the only music game I enjoyed... but this is shit.


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 16, 2010)

People who play that shit have no friends, plan failed.


----------



## Jade (Jun 16, 2010)

I can't stop laughing  awesome Engrish


----------



## Helix (Jun 16, 2010)

That's the music I liked from DDR... should've just made a newer game of that.


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 16, 2010)

They should've had him host the whole thing, i'd totally watch it


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 16, 2010)

Sooooo, are they not showing Rising?


----------



## valerian (Jun 16, 2010)

Oh fuck Glee


----------



## Helix (Jun 16, 2010)

GLEE FUCKING KARAOKE WHAT THE SHIT IS GOING ON


----------



## valerian (Jun 16, 2010)

I bet most of the people in the audience are just waiting for Rising


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 16, 2010)

Konami should give the audience waht they gave their developers.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 16, 2010)

This isn't even video games anymore. This is just bullshit.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 16, 2010)

What that.....


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 16, 2010)

........


----------



## Helix (Jun 16, 2010)

Konami will be on par with Ubisoft at this rate.


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 16, 2010)

Uh..Konami? Gamez?


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 16, 2010)

DOES ANYONE HAVE A STREAM

THIS SOUNDS TOO LULZY TO PASS UP


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 16, 2010)

Bitch you can't sing. Fuck off.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 16, 2010)

I am trying so hard to not rage.


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 16, 2010)

Jon Snow said:


> DOES ANYONE HAVE A STREAM
> 
> THIS SOUNDS TOO LULZY TO PASS UP


----------



## The Boss (Jun 16, 2010)

Hurry before you miss it Gay Fox.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 16, 2010)

I NEED SOMEONE TO LOVE


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 16, 2010)

So saaaaad.


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 16, 2010)

FINALLY! FUCK OFF! PLEEEEASE!!


----------



## Helix (Jun 16, 2010)

Sign me up for the encore performance.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 16, 2010)

casuals rule this e3


----------



## Jade (Jun 16, 2010)

BEYBLADE BITCHES


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 16, 2010)

BEYBLADEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!

DFUCKACKACKA

AWESOME


----------



## The Boss (Jun 16, 2010)

I hope they stream that encore. Can't wait for that.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 16, 2010)

lol beyblades.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 16, 2010)

Beyblade?


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 16, 2010)

Anyone hating on Beyblade will recieve a neg from me.


----------



## Helix (Jun 16, 2010)

The only thing that can redeem this is a Metal Gear Rising release date of next week.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 16, 2010)

Jon Snow said:


> Anyone hating on Beyblade will recieve a neg from me.



Its like a poor mans yugioh.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 16, 2010)

Beyblade looks like shit.


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 16, 2010)

That was loud...


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 16, 2010)

Fuck, I'll reserve a neg for you, See.


----------



## Helix (Jun 16, 2010)

FINGER BANG!!!


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 16, 2010)

what the fuck its the 90s again?


----------



## The Boss (Jun 16, 2010)

Jon Snow said:


> Fuck, I'll reserve a neg for you, See.



I'm so scared I'm shaking.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 16, 2010)

Lol Beyblades?


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 16, 2010)

This dude should tell people their dying for a living, what an absolute monotone and emotionless voice...


----------



## Gnome (Jun 16, 2010)

what is this, looks interesting


----------



## Helix (Jun 16, 2010)

An actual game?


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 16, 2010)

wow a game that actually looks fun.

well not really, its just it followed up all that bullshit so it looks better than it is.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 16, 2010)

Could he be anymore excited. Jesus Christ he needs to clam down.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 16, 2010)

the announcer seems more excited now 

Edit: see he smiled


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 16, 2010)

Looks interesting, detecting actual atmosphere in gaem


----------



## Helix (Jun 16, 2010)

YEAH SILENT HILL


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 16, 2010)

Yes! Silent Hill!


----------



## Jade (Jun 16, 2010)

Silent Hill....!?


----------



## Gnome (Jun 16, 2010)

Omg something people care about, cool.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 16, 2010)

why is he looking at him like that?


----------



## Helix (Jun 16, 2010)

Fuck 2011


----------



## valerian (Jun 16, 2010)

lol what the fuck is wrong with the guy behind him?


----------



## The Boss (Jun 16, 2010)

Oooo yeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaah!


----------



## Gnome (Jun 16, 2010)

Don't know if want, never played silent hill.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 16, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> lol what the fuck is wrong with the guy behind him?


I know rite? He looked like he wanted to slit his throat.


----------



## Helix (Jun 16, 2010)

It's not the same without Akira Yamaoka


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 16, 2010)

Wow, looks soo much better than Homecomming


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 16, 2010)

that looked cool never played silent hill now i want to seems fun


----------



## Jade (Jun 16, 2010)

That guy look's insane.


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 16, 2010)

Helix said:


> It's not the same without Akira Yamaoka


Agree, but im gonna be honest, it didn't sound bad.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 16, 2010)

DAT JACKET...


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 16, 2010)

HARRO EBERIBODII


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 16, 2010)

sree you arr


----------



## valerian (Jun 16, 2010)

More engrish and that douche bag from before.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 16, 2010)

Preese see my Trairer


----------



## Gnome (Jun 16, 2010)

his head fell off!


----------



## valerian (Jun 16, 2010)

dat ass


----------



## Helix (Jun 16, 2010)

Sorta want...


----------



## The Boss (Jun 16, 2010)

His head is talking...


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 16, 2010)

That jap isn't high enough 

Game looks kinda cool though.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 16, 2010)

seems sorta fun. The acting/dialouge is bullshit though. Not that it matters.


----------



## valerian (Jun 16, 2010)

I hope you rike it


----------



## Jade (Jun 16, 2010)

It looked okay. I would like to see more of it.


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 16, 2010)

LOL!


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 16, 2010)

YAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHADHAHAHSHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHHAHAHAHA


----------



## The Boss (Jun 16, 2010)

OH GOD WUT! :amazed


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 16, 2010)

Ok that was cool


----------



## Helix (Jun 16, 2010)

ITS ON OH SHIT OH SHIT OH SHIT


----------



## The Boss (Jun 16, 2010)

RISING!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 16, 2010)

RISIIIIIIIIIING


----------



## valerian (Jun 16, 2010)

HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLY FUCK RISING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 16, 2010)

I THINK I FEEL A RISE IN MY PANTS


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 16, 2010)

Didn't we already see this?


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 16, 2010)

God might enter stage now


----------



## Gnome (Jun 16, 2010)

No kojima


----------



## The Boss (Jun 16, 2010)

NO KOJIMA..


----------



## valerian (Jun 16, 2010)

Kojima is too good for this conference.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 16, 2010)

kojima didn't work on this game? How do we know if its going to be any good?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 16, 2010)

We already seen this


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 16, 2010)

Doesn't need  Kojima as long as we get more info.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 16, 2010)

Well.... this is weird that Kojima isn't there.


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 16, 2010)

Haha they say "Eeeehh" alot


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 16, 2010)

im so uninterested because i know everything


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 16, 2010)

Eeeeehhhhh


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 16, 2010)

you can cut anywhere, you can cut anywhere, you can cut anywhere.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 16, 2010)

It's what the Japanese use when they're thinking. Like we say "uhhhh". Not really that funny.

EDIT: Actually he is saying it a lot and it's getting annoying. :/


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 16, 2010)

Kimochi eehhhh


----------



## Helix (Jun 16, 2010)

Guys, I think this game will have a lot of cutting.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 16, 2010)

presentation needs more engrish.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 16, 2010)

STEALTH ELEMENTS pek


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 16, 2010)

hes the Japanese fonzy


----------



## The Boss (Jun 16, 2010)

Stealth and Action... DAT ASS .


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 16, 2010)

don't see eeehhhhhh why he would eeehhhhhh do that on purose since it only eeeeehhhhh  makes him seem like he eeeehhhhhh doesn't know wtf is going on
 EEEEEEEEEEEEEHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

(^j/k)


----------



## valerian (Jun 16, 2010)

That hero?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 16, 2010)

Nevermind some stealth is good, its sped up and you can jump up buildings stealthed


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 16, 2010)

Between MGS2 and 4.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 16, 2010)

I knew Rising was going to be the most interesting game in the series in awhile.


----------



## Higawa (Jun 16, 2010)

gimme a feed please


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 16, 2010)

He changed from EEHH to AHHH for a moment there, i r dissapoint


----------



## Helix (Jun 16, 2010)

Story between MGS2 and MGS4?

So, it was canon that Raiden traveled back in time to meet Naked Snake?


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 16, 2010)

WHICH MEANS SNAKE IS ALIVE


----------



## Gnome (Jun 16, 2010)

Higawa said:


> gimme a feed please


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 16, 2010)

I hope God comes on later with a new game.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 16, 2010)

Helix said:


> Story between MGS2 and MGS4?
> 
> So, it was canon that Raiden traveled back in time to meet Naked Snake?




Well, that was light on info.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 16, 2010)

Ehhhh.. I already read all this info this morning.


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 16, 2010)

Man, am i the only one who thought the "Eeehh" parts were funny? I was fuckin lol'ing my ass off


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 16, 2010)

Higawa said:


> gimme a feed please






The co-op Castlevania, neat.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 16, 2010)

Oh shit Castlevania.


----------



## Higawa (Jun 16, 2010)

Thanks man :33


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 16, 2010)

castlevania meh


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 16, 2010)

Castlevania: No New Sprites Ever.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 16, 2010)

We got a fukken cowboy on our hands


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 16, 2010)

YYYYYYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gnome (Jun 16, 2010)

isn't there suppose to be a 3D castlevania as well?


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 16, 2010)

Jamaica jap, druggie jap, Eeeehhh jap and now cowboy jap.

I bet these guys are a super hero team


----------



## Jade (Jun 16, 2010)

Gnome on Fire said:


> isn't there suppose to be a 3D castlevania as well?


Yea. But IDK


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 16, 2010)

Yes and now the dots look more fantastic then dots because theres over 9000!


----------



## The Boss (Jun 16, 2010)

Aurora said:


> I think that's Square-Enix's.



Wait... wut? The one Kojima is helping produce.. it's SE?


----------



## Gnome (Jun 16, 2010)

what is this for?


----------



## Jade (Jun 16, 2010)

Here's the 3D one I think.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 16, 2010)

Dave Cocks


----------



## Jade (Jun 16, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Wait... wut? The one Kojima is helping produce.. it's SE?


I had a brain-fart. Complete meltdown.


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 16, 2010)

New trailer, nice~


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 16, 2010)

Yes, the next Castlevania.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 16, 2010)

Dude is he crying?


----------



## The Boss (Jun 16, 2010)

Why is he crying?


----------



## Gnome (Jun 16, 2010)

maybe he was drunk, and emotional.


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 16, 2010)

Ok i r seriously interested


----------



## Helix (Jun 16, 2010)

I'm sold... I am getting God of War 3 vibes from it in terms of the scale.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 16, 2010)

hmm could be win

LOL at the evil Sackboys thogh


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 16, 2010)

Robert carlyle was a nice touch.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 16, 2010)

God of War clone... but with a better story?


----------



## Gnome (Jun 16, 2010)

Castlevania looks like a buy for me.



Its over


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 16, 2010)

bluerrrgghhhh looked lame as hell


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 16, 2010)

I've never seen a press conference mix super lulz with massive fail beofre, it was interesting


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 16, 2010)

it was terrible, it reminds me of something that would have been shown back when video games first started coming out.


----------



## Nodonn (Jun 16, 2010)

New Penny Arcade is here!


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 16, 2010)

^ lol i love the nintendo part

the Lucha game and rising are the only things Konami showed that i care about


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 16, 2010)

Nodonn said:


> New Penny Arcade is here!


I posted that on page 168 

But yeah, it's awesome, expecially the Nintendo part 

**Edit**


----------



## valerian (Jun 16, 2010)

That part freaked me out


----------



## Fraust (Jun 16, 2010)

What the fuck is Russel Simmons talking about? Did I miss something good at this conference?


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 16, 2010)

Some of those developers have issues.


----------



## geG (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 16, 2010)

THAT SHIT MAKES ME FUCKING MAD


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## Suzuku (Jun 16, 2010)

"Ice Mario has rejected your invite" 

lol


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 16, 2010)

Nodonn said:


> New Penny Arcade is here!



nintendo


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 16, 2010)

I want to play Kinect Sports as much as I want to be shot in the balls with a cannon that only shoots sports DVDs.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 16, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I want to play Kinect Sports as much as I want to be shot in the balls with a cannon that only shoots sports DVDs.



Bro, dont give them idea's


----------



## Fraust (Jun 16, 2010)

Have they shown Rising yet?


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Jun 16, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> call of duty maybe but you better not be talking about Gears



Gears is inferior to COD and Killzone.  Also Gears hasn't changed at all since the first game which I can play on PC if I really want to.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 16, 2010)

Fraust said:


> Have they shown Rising yet?



Its over and yeah they showed the same trailer and said there would be fast paced stealth thats all they said


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 16, 2010)

Shuntensatsu said:


> Gears is inferior to COD and Killzone.  Also Gears hasn't changed at all since the first game which I can play on PC if I really want to.



....  COD is the most overrated shooter iv ever played, and no one gives a shit about killzone


Gears is the best shooter of this generation, it hasn't changed in game play cause if its not broken why the fuck fix it?


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 16, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> ....  COD is the most overrated shooter iv ever played, and no one gives a shit about killzone
> 
> 
> Gears is the best shooter of this generation, it hasn't changed in game play cause if its not broken why the fuck fix it?



This is your opinion.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 16, 2010)

Jon Snow said:


> This is your opinion.



its also the fucking truth


----------



## Fraust (Jun 16, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> ....  COD is the most overrated shooter iv ever played, and no one gives a shit about killzone
> 
> 
> Gears is the best shooter of this generation, it hasn't changed in game play cause if its not broken why the fuck fix it?



Incorrect. I'm a huge Gears fan, but it took them 6 updates to get even close to good. Modern Warfare's gameplay is pretty broken, too, but overall it's much better. Killzone is pretty gay and great at the same time. I'd personally like it better on the 360 with people actually owning headsets.

Modern Warfare is the best shooter this gen. That's why it's the highest selling FPS.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 16, 2010)

Fraust said:


> Incorrect. I'm a huge Gears fan, but it took them 6 updates to get even close to good. Modern Warfare's gameplay is pretty broken, too, but overall it's much better. Killzone is pretty gay and great at the same time. I'd personally like it better on the 360 with people actually owning headsets.


Gears was great the second the announced it


> Modern Warfare is the best shooter this gen. That's why it's the highest selling FPS,


Twilight is a High grossing  movie franchise doesn't mean it isn't shit

Hulk hogan is the most  famous pro wrestler of all time doesn't mean he wasn't shit

see were i am going with this?


----------



## Fraust (Jun 16, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> Gears was great the second the announced it



what?



> Twilight is a High grossing  movie franchise doesn't mean it isn't shit
> 
> Hulk hogan is the most  famous pro wrestler of all time doesn't mean he wasn't shit
> 
> see were i am going with this?



I didn't say it was good because it's highest selling. I said it's highest selling because it's good.

See what I did there?


----------



## Akira (Jun 16, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> Twilight is a High grossing  movie franchise doesn't mean it isn't shit
> 
> Hulk hogan is the most  famous pro wrestler of all time doesn't mean he wasn't shit
> 
> see were i am going with this?



You do realise by this rationale Gears is also shit, right?


EDIT: 

Are there any links to the new Silent Hill trailer from the konami conference?


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 16, 2010)

Fraust said:


> I didn't say it was good because it's highest selling. I said it's highest selling because it's good.
> 
> See what I did there?


 obviously we are disagreeing hwy its the highest selling



Akira said:


> You do realize by this rationale Gears is also shit, right?


the difference is gears actually had  innovated game play and a good story

where as Cod is just another  bland fps with the most appeal to the casuals


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 16, 2010)

When do we get to see Squeenix suck ass again


----------



## Fraust (Jun 16, 2010)

Lol at Gears having a good story. That made your opinion invalid.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 16, 2010)

I think COD lasts most people a lot longer then Gears or Killzone ever did, i hear people playing that constantly still, and when gears came out most people stopped playing around a month or two. idk why a fps is an fps they all are mediocre repetitive games.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 16, 2010)

Fraust said:


> Lol at Gears having a good story. That made your opinion invalid.



says you , i guess the themes of desperate survival and fighting in a hopeless wasteland of a fallen society were to heavy for you



Nova said:


> I think COD lasts most people a lot longer then Gears or Killzone ever did, i hear people playing that constantly still, and when gears came out most people stopped playing around a month or two. idk why a fps is an fps they all are mediocre repetitive games.



Gears one was the top played game on XBL for like 2 years  i don't know what you are talking about


----------



## valerian (Jun 16, 2010)

Is the Last Guardian even at E3?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 16, 2010)

Well, all of those things suck compared to Halo in my opinion, and thats about the only Fps thats actually fun non stop


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 16, 2010)

Nova said:


> Well, all of those things suck compared to Halo in my opinion, and* thats about the only Fps thats actually fun non stop *



i agree...i don't know why halo is fun but it is....


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 16, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Is the Last Guardian even at E3?


sadly but no.


----------



## Akira (Jun 16, 2010)

Sony said something like "watch this space" which could mean it'll be at Gamescom or TGS this year, TGS being the more likely one.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 16, 2010)

Hell FUCKING YEAH, new Silent Hill game! (as long as it doesn't suck)


----------



## Sesha (Jun 16, 2010)

Link to the conference? Or is it over?


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 16, 2010)

konami sure makes some shit games nowadays.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 16, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> i agree...i don't know why halo is fun but it is....



When my friends got it i was like meh like i am to all fps' but then started playing a lot and was like :33 fun, and then they got into COD and i tried playing it and was like lol, you die in 1 shot and everyone just camps, so fun right?


----------



## Sesha (Jun 16, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> konami sure makes some shit games nowadays.



Remember Suikoden, Zone of the Enders or Mystical Ninja Goemon? I miss those, instead of milking the Metal Gear, Silent Hill and Castlevania cash cows until their udders turn to dust.
Or what about just simple creativity? When we'd just see new stuff, regardless of whether it turned out to be good or bad.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 16, 2010)

Sesha said:


> Remember *Suikoden*, Zone of the Enders or *Mystical Ninja Goemon*? I miss those, instead of milking the Metal Gear, Silent Hill and Castlevania cash cows until their udders turn to dust.
> Or what about just simple creativity? When we'd just see new stuff, regardless of whether it turned out to be good or bad.


Those are also milked franchises, on Silent Hill's level at least.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 16, 2010)

Nova said:


> I think COD lasts most people a lot longer then Gears or Killzone ever did, i hear people playing that constantly still, and when gears came out most people stopped playing around a month or two. idk why a fps is an fps they all are mediocre repetitive games.



Gears isn't an FPS. . .


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 16, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> Gears isn't an FPS. . .



Okay okay TPS big deal.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 16, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> Gears isn't an FPS. . .



that's why its the best shooter out there

speaking of FPS's theirs way to many of them this year

the only decent looking one is Reach

Edit: Itagaki's new game looks sweet


----------



## The World (Jun 16, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> *that's why its the best shooter out there*
> 
> speaking of FPS's theirs way to many of them this year
> 
> ...


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 16, 2010)

The World said:


>



yeah well

 to your


----------



## The World (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 16, 2010)

.......Well played sir


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## Fraust (Jun 16, 2010)

^ Already posted.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 16, 2010)

2 times actually


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 16, 2010)

Fuck FPS and TPS, what happened to Dead Rising and that one game where you explore the haunted house in FPV? I forget the name but it was one of the best 360 games to date. Fuck all them shooters. I'm just fine with Rainbow Six and MW2.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Jun 16, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> Those are also milked franchises, on Silent Hill's level at least.



Get that shit outta here Suikoden is and always will be #1, they don't milk it enough if you ask me...


----------



## The Boss (Jun 16, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> *that's why its the best shooter out there*
> 
> speaking of FPS's *theirs* way to many of them this year


I'll just pretend I didn't read that.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 16, 2010)

The Boss said:


> I'll just pretend I didn't read that.



i cant think of a better shooter then gears of war, if you can name one and give me real reasons please share


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 16, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> i cant think of a better shooter then gears of war, if you can name one and give me real reasons please share



No xbox 360 without halo


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 16, 2010)

Nova said:


> No xbox 360 without halo



i love halo buts its not better then gears...


least not game play wise


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 16, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> i cant think of a better shooter then gears of war, if you can name one and give me real reasons please share



Star Wars Battlefront > gears of war


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 16, 2010)

Echo% said:


> Star Wars Battlefront > gears of war



but thats not really what he meant.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 16, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> i love halo buts its not better then gears...
> 
> 
> least not game play wise



Gears is just a couple of fat/buff minorities running around shooting at aliens. The areas aren't big or in depth and everything looks the same from the beginning of the game to the end, no atmosphere in it at all.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 16, 2010)

Echo% said:


> Star Wars Battlefront > gears of war


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 16, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> Gears is just a couple of fat/buff minorities


 Marcus and Baird are white



> running around shooting at aliens.


there not aliens



> The areas aren't big or in depth and everything looks the same from the beginning of the game to the end, no atmosphere in it at all.


 LOL what!? 

you have apparently never played the game, i  think your thinking of MW2


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 16, 2010)

I like Gears of War actually, it's a lot of fun 

But I personally enjoyed Star Wars Battlefront much much more.


----------



## killedbydoorknob (Jun 16, 2010)

Aliens, evolved humans.....whatever dude. 

 the levels are small as fuck and there is no room for exploration. Its like playing a mini-game inside a full game. All you do is stand there and spam the aliens until they stop re spawning.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 16, 2010)

killedbydoorknob said:


> Aliens, evolved humans.....whatever dude.
> 
> 
> I had GOW2 for like a year, the levels are small as fuck and there is no room for exploration. Its like playing a mini-game inside a full game. All you do is stand there and spam the aliens until they stop re spawning.



see thats just bullshit  their big destroyed environments that you can take cover behind almost any thing, with tons and tons and tons of attention to detail

 and even ignoring that why do  you need to "explore" any way?

this isn't an rpg


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 16, 2010)

killedbydoorknob said:


> Aliens, evolved humans.....whatever dude.
> 
> the levels are small as fuck and there is no room for exploration. Its like playing a mini-game inside a full game. All you do is stand there and spam the aliens until they stop re spawning.



Exploration doesn't make something inherently better. Gears is a really well-paced tps with wack online outside of Horde and one of the best campaigns around.


----------



## killedbydoorknob (Jun 16, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> Exploration doesn't make something inherently better. Gears is a really well-paced tps with wack online outside of Horde and one of the best campaigns around.



Whats the point of having a good campaign when shooters are only fun online?


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 16, 2010)

Gears was tons of fun online, they just had a wonky hosting service


----------



## Fraust (Jun 16, 2010)

Gears and Halo are both fun. Gears and Halo both have completely cliche and shitty storylines (at least from Halo 2 on, I didn't play the first).

Halo 2, imho, was the most fun and overall greatest multiplayer experience ever created since GoldenEye.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 16, 2010)

GoW2 is a great gmae but its not an FPS....


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 16, 2010)

killedbydoorknob said:


> Whats the point of having a good campaign when shooters are only fun online?



Deus Ex. Bioshock. Half-Life. Contra.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 16, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> Deus Ex. Bioshock. Half-Life. Contra.



Mass effect, Fallout


----------



## killedbydoorknob (Jun 16, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> Deus Ex. *Bioshock*. Half-Life. Contra.



eww. the rest i argee on.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 16, 2010)

killedbydoorknob said:


> eww. the rest i argee on.



eww? what are you, a school girl?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 16, 2010)

killedbydoorknob said:


> eww. the rest i argee on.



What's wrong with Bioshock?


----------



## killedbydoorknob (Jun 16, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> What's wrong with Bioshock?



its so boring and empty.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 16, 2010)

killedbydoorknob said:


> its so boring and empty.



Somebody didn't bother with the recordings it would appear then. Also it's a dystopia, it's going to be empty of all sane life


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 16, 2010)

killedbydoorknob said:


> its so boring and empty.



its supposed to be empty that's the point


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 16, 2010)

BAttlefront isn't empty or boring


----------



## Awesome (Jun 16, 2010)

Speaking of Bioshock, I just rented the second one. It's a great game. Gears of War is pretty fun, but the campaign is the same most of the time and I only had fun with horde 

I loved Battlefront. Raiding space ships = epic


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 16, 2010)

Echo% said:


> BAttlefront isn't empty or boring



the backgrounds are just so unimaginative


----------



## killedbydoorknob (Jun 16, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> Somebody didn't bother with the recordings it would appear then. Also it's a dystopia, it's going to be empty of all sane life



meh, they could have changed the environment once or twice at least. I also can't stand the designs, its not my style. 

I wish someone would just make a free roaming shooter with EVA. Now THAT would be impressive.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 16, 2010)

I'm still waiting for Battlefront 3 

Too bad EA shut down Pandemic Studios


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 16, 2010)

Itachi^ said:


> I'm still waiting for Battlefront 3
> 
> Too bad EA shut down Pandemic Studios



my hope is they'll put Bioware to work for  it


----------



## Corran (Jun 16, 2010)

Bioware for a multiplayer shooter? Okay............


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 16, 2010)

Corran said:


> Bioware for a multiplayer shooter? Okay............



nothing ventured nothing gained


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 16, 2010)

There was a trailer for Battlefront III a while back... someone needs to buy the rights and make it...


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 16, 2010)

Hehe, I love being an E3 exhibitor.  

Went to the media booth at Nintendo and played all of their stuff for like 2 hours with no lines and no interruption. 3DS and Zelda impressions coming soon.

BTW, Zelda is THE definitive motion sword game.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 16, 2010)

Corran said:


> Bioware for a multiplayer shooter? Okay............



MDK was a pretty good action action game, and ME2's shooting was well designed.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 16, 2010)

Donkey Show said:


> Hehe, I love being an E3 exhibitor.
> 
> Went to the media booth at Nintendo and played all of their stuff for like 2 hours with no lines and no interruption. 3DS and Zelda impressions coming soon.
> 
> BTW, Zelda is THE definitive motion sword game.



You will speak of Epic Mickey!


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 16, 2010)

Ooooh I want impressions.. baadlyy..


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 16, 2010)

Cyckness said:


> You will speak of Epic Mickey!



It's EPIC! :amazed

Just uploading some stuff right now, but I'll post the impressions in a few.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 16, 2010)

ITT please! I'll +rep you


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 16, 2010)

Donkey Show said:


> It's EPIC! :amazed
> 
> Just uploading some stuff right now, but I'll post the impressions in a few.



24 hours T_T


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 16, 2010)

wait...how can a mickey mouse game be good?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 16, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> wait...how can a mickey mouse game be good?



Its not just mickey, its EPIC mickey


----------



## Kiyoshi_Hinata (Jun 16, 2010)

Donkey Show said:


> 3DS and Zelda impressions coming soon. BTW, Zelda is THE definitive motion sword game.



This is what I've been waiting for. I look forward to hearing what you have to say. Just messing around with the new functions and exploring in that demo area in Skyward Sword looks really fun. I wish I could get my hands on it.


----------



## Lupin (Jun 16, 2010)

The 3DS looks great.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 16, 2010)

Nova said:


> Its not just mickey, its EPIC mickey



Oh THAT explains everything.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 16, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> Oh THAT explains everything.



In all seriousness the game just looks/sounds very interesting. Read up on it.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 17, 2010)

LoZ: Skyward Sword Impressions

I had a good 30 minutes with the game without waiting in line or being interrupted (thank you Media Room, fuck the show floor), while getting some refreshments from Nintendo staff, so I had a really fun time with this game.

- Sword control is great and makes the battles very dynamic.  Simply using different angles to attack intensifies the gameplay so much more and the enemy AI is fun to play against.  A damn fly trap was dodging a lot of my thrusts this one time. :lol
- Loved that the sword projectile is back.  Let your sword charge up and swing horizontally for a wide sonic boom like projectile or thrust forward for a fast and precise fireball like projectile.
- Using the nunchuck motion as the shield is a little off-putting but I got really used to it after a couple playthroughs.
- The ancillary weapons are very cool.  
- Bomb rolling is awesome.  
- The whip moves in the way you would expect a whip to and is very responsive at how you start up the whip motion.  Good for grabbing far off gems/hearts and cutting tons of grass in an instant. =P
- The beetle is neat in the sense you can use it for reconnaissance in an unknown area, grab rupees/hearts in hard to reach areas, or just stunning enemies.  Controls like the airplane in Wii Sports Resort.
- Didn't use the bow and arrow much but it controlled like archery in Wii Sports Resort.
- The watercolor artstyle is really awesome.  It gives the game a very unique yet beautiful look to it.  The watercolor stuff isn't as prevalent when up close, but I do get a little Wind Waker vibe from the graphics.
- The B button ancillary menu thing takes a bit to get used to as well, but it isn't so bad after a little time with it.

September 27th can't come sooner. >__<


----------



## Lupin (Jun 17, 2010)

Many great games await us this year


----------



## The Boss (Jun 17, 2010)

*DONKEY! *Is this true about the 3DS? I smell to much win and bullshit.  



> one of the coolest things it did was manipulate whatever was behind it into the game. There was a card that was sitting on a table in front of me in real life. It then apeared on the screen, and the table it was sitting on turned into a worm hole with targets on the inside of it and you had to move the DS around to get a good angle to shoot them.
> 
> There was another game where you were shooting baloons made up of the faces of people in front of you. It recognised only faces and had them pop up as you moved this window into a virtual world around to aim your gun. It was jaw dropping.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 17, 2010)

The Boss said:


> *DONKEY! *Is this true about the 3DS? I smell to much win and bullshit.



HELL FUCKING NO! Sounds like some futuristic shit from a sci fi anime.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 17, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> HELL FUCKING NO! Sounds like some futuristic shit from a sci fi anime.



Nintendo is from the future.


----------



## dream (Jun 17, 2010)

Nova said:


> Nintendo is from the future.



Nintendo is the future.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 17, 2010)

The Boss said:


> *DONKEY! *Is this true about the 3DS? I smell to much win and bullshit.



ITS MOTHERFUCKING TRUE!!!  Shooting people's faces was fucking awesome. 

My impressions.


Spent a good 45 minutes with the 3DS in the Nintendo Media Room today.  Here are some impressions.

- The depth it displayed was really nice and enhanced the experience a lot, especially with Nintendogs.  You really have to look at the screen dead-on in order to keep the depth visuals in sync or it will double up really quick.  It was pretty much the only issue I had with it.  

- Played an altered reality tech demo where you point the 3DS outside cameras on a card with a question mark.  Once everything is calibrated (which took a few seconds), the visuals it displayed were very very awesome.  The area around the box morphed as it expanded and contracted while targets were placed on the new contours recently made.  You move yourself around the area (literally moving myself around the stool where the card was placed) looking for the targets and shooting them with arrows.  The 3D depth again made the experience a lot better as it helped me navigate around the created contours and it really felt like there was an actual video game lump just showing up on the stool.  It even created a hole in the area where the card was where I had to move the 3DS over to find the last target.  It then generated a dragon (up to its neck) out of the hole where I had to position myself to shoot it in the mouth.  Once done, the dragon came to life and you had to shoot its neck parts several times before you could attack its head.  The dragon would lunge at your screen and I literally jumped several times to get out of its way while attempting to position myself around the stool to shoot its neck.  Very very cool.

- Like mentioned above, balloon face shooting ruled hard.

- Checked out the Snake Eater demo which was basically a real time cutscene where you have limited control of the camera.  #1 - graphically it looks better than the PS2 version #2 - Kojima and pals did an awesome job showcasing the 3D capabilities.  The fight scene with The Boss with all the petals flying around looked gorgeous.

- Checked out Resident Evil Revelations.  I would assume it was all prerendered cutscenes, but the 3D effect was impressive.  It allowed you to pause the action and zoom in on the scenes up close with limited camera movement.  Looks great.

- Mario Kart 3DS looked like a little step down from Mario Kart GC graphically, but again the depth created by the 3D made the game pop out tremendously.

- Watched a trailer of How to Train Your Dragon.  I'd argue the 3D effect looks much better on the 3DS screen versus in the movies and on a 3DTV.  It felt more natural, plus you have the luxury of not using glasses that impair the colors.

- Buttons felt really solid and less plasticky than a DS Lite or DSi.  Same goes for the d-pad.  The enlarged analog nub feels wonderful in comparison to the PSP one.

There were a couple other things, but I got lost in the fun of just looking at the 3DS screen.  Nintendo really has another money printer on their hands with this one.

Seriously... ALL OVER MY FACE NINTENDO!


----------



## The Boss (Jun 17, 2010)

THERE ARE NO WORDS OR PICTURE FOR MY CURRENT EXPRESSION.. JUST* OMFG*.... U BEST NOT BE TROLLING DONKEY.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 17, 2010)

The Boss said:


> THERE ARE NO WORDS OR PICTURE FOR MY CURRENT EXPRESSION.. JUST* OMFG*.... U BEST NOT BE TROLLING DONKEY.



I FUCKING PUT MY DICK IN IT AFTER PLAYING WITH IT.  I WANT IT SO BAD!!!

Seriously though, it's the fucking future.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 17, 2010)

OH GOD!! OH GOD!! OH GOD!! _OH GOD!! _I am _soooo_ looking forward to MGS 3D now.. Kojima always _ALWAYS_ use whatever system it is he is creating games for to the fullest and more.


----------



## Corran (Jun 17, 2010)

Can't impressions DS! I hate you so much for being there.....
But what is this September 27th you mentioned? Anything special on that day?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 17, 2010)

...................................................

I LOVE YOU 3DS


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 17, 2010)

Corran said:


> Can't impressions DS! I hate you so much for being there.....
> But what is this September 27th you mentioned? Anything special on that day?



The day I was told by Nintendo staff that Skyward Sword comes out.


----------



## dream (Jun 17, 2010)

Donkey Show said:


> I FUCKING PUT MY DICK IN IT AFTER PLAYING WITH IT.  I WANT IT SO BAD!!!
> 
> Seriously though, it's the fucking future.



Nintendo won.  

Just give up Microsoft/Sony.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 17, 2010)

3DS! WHY YOU SOOO AWESOME.. HNNNNNNNNNNNNNNG!!!


----------



## Lupin (Jun 17, 2010)

Nintendo is going to be fucking rich. And we're gonna be fucking poor.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 17, 2010)

You should use pics of Snake Eater.  It's a better comparison as the 3DS is much more powerful than the PSP.


----------



## dream (Jun 17, 2010)

3DS  

Anyone have specs on the 3DS?


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 17, 2010)

damn...i may just buy a hand held for the first time since Gameboy Color


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 17, 2010)

Perpetual Fail said:


> Nintendo won.
> 
> Just give up *Microsoft*/Sony.



lol they should but not sony.


----------



## dream (Jun 17, 2010)

The last handled I played was the original Gameboy.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 17, 2010)

Take back the September 27th date.  I didn't know they confirmed 2011 at the conference, lol.  Damn Nintendo lacky getting my hopes up, lol.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 17, 2010)

Donkey Show said:


> You should use pics of Snake Eater.  It's a better comparison as the 3DS is much more powerful than the PSP.



It's almost like comparing MGS4 & MGS3.  There is no competition.


----------



## dream (Jun 17, 2010)

Donkey Show said:


> Take back the September 27th date.  I didn't know they confirmed 2011 at the conference, lol.  Damn Nintendo lacky getting my hopes up, lol.





You have only yourself to blame.


----------



## Fraust (Jun 17, 2010)

=[ My first Nintendo handheld I will buy since the fucking Advance SP. I'm getting MGS, KH, and might even try the games I don't know shit about. 

Nintendo, I will spend all my Xbox Live money on you when you're out.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 17, 2010)

Just as planned


----------



## killedbydoorknob (Jun 17, 2010)

The Boss said:


> 3DS! WHY YOU SOOO AWESOME.. HNNNNNNNNNNNNNNG!!!



is peace walker any good? i hate how they didn't just give it decent/average graphics and release it on a console.

PSP is a shitty handheld, lol at 3DS Naked Snake looking like a 360 version compared to the PSP one who looks like he's from the Dreamcast.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 17, 2010)

killedbydoorknob said:


> is peace walker any good? i hate how they didn't just give it decent/average graphics and release it on a console.
> 
> PSP is a shitty handheld, lol at 3DS Naked Snake looking like a 360 version compared to the PSP one who looks like he's from the Dreamcast.



yeah heard its one of the best mgs'


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 17, 2010)

Perpetual Fail said:


> You have only yourself to blame.



I'll just play Zelda and the 3DS again tomorrow to make myself feel better.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 17, 2010)

Nova said:


> lol they should but not sony.



actually Sony is getting its ass handed to it twice as hard  by nintendo on account of  the PSP being a a piece of shit

so if any one should pick up their shoe shine kit and go home...


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 17, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> actually Sony is getting its ass handed to it twice as hard  by nintendo on account of  the PSP being a a piece of shit
> 
> so if any one should pick up their shoe shine kit and go home...



Hey at least they make money off the psp when ms doesnt even have a handheld so thats even more pathetic.

too bad, i heard rumors of an MS Xboy, but that never came through, probably lucky no one would have bought that shit


----------



## Helix (Jun 17, 2010)

The Boss said:


> 3DS! WHY YOU SOOO AWESOME.. HNNNNNNNNNNNNNNG!!!



I can't put my finger on it, but the first Snake picture on the 3DS looks fake-ish. I'm not sure how to describe it. It looks like they cutout a picture of snake and pasted it on a video. Anyways, the gameplay graphics on both handhelds look similar, except the PSP version seems smoother and less jagged.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 17, 2010)

It's weird as when you actually look at MGS on the 3DS, it looks fuck tons better than direct screens.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 17, 2010)

Nova said:


> Hey at least they make money off the psp when ms doesnt even have a handheld so thats even more pathetic.
> 
> too bad, i heard rumors of an MS Xboy, but that never came through, probably lucky no one would have bought that shit



Ms decided and i quote "they are gonna let Nintendo and Sony beat each other to death"

if its pathetic MS doesn't have a hand held then its pathetic Sony and Nintnedo don't make computers & shit


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 17, 2010)

Oh yeah its 3D too 

fuckin genius



Zen-aku said:


> Ms decided and i quote "they are gonna let Nintendo and Sony beat each other to death"
> 
> if its pathetic MS doesn't have a hand held then its pathetic Sony and Nintnedo don't make computers



No they only make software for computers


----------



## Lupin (Jun 17, 2010)

Fraust said:


> Gears and Halo are both fun. Gears and Halo both have completely cliche and shitty storylines (at least from Halo 2 on, I didn't play the first).
> 
> Halo 2, imho, was the most fun and overall greatest multiplayer experience ever created since GoldenEye.



Halo 3 had a better multiplayer imo. Anyone played Reach?


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 17, 2010)

Nova said:


> No they only make software for computers



yes "pathetic"


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 17, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> yes "pathetic"



psssshhhhh  pssssshhhhh















touche



Chr?me said:


> Halo 3 had a better multiplayer imo. Anyone played Reach?



Yes, it is quite awesome, i love the jetpack kills haha


----------



## Corran (Jun 17, 2010)

Stop double posting Nova, there is a multi-quote button.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 17, 2010)

Theres a reason, i dont want to ruin the effect brah


----------



## Roy (Jun 17, 2010)

Corran said:


> Stop double posting Nova, there is a multi-quote button.



What the fuck? It's a measly double post. Who the fuck cares. 

Anyways, I'm loving all the Nintendo wanking I'm seeing here. It's about time.


----------



## Corran (Jun 17, 2010)

He has done it a few of times Roy, I wouldn't of brought it up if it was a lone incident.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 17, 2010)

Roy said:


> Anyways, I'm loving all the Nintendo wanking I'm seeing here. It's about time.



Cause  and Effect


Nintendo was  awesome, Sony and MS sucked

hence we Wank


----------



## Roy (Jun 17, 2010)

^Well, being a longtime Nintendo fanboy has never felt so good. 



Corran said:


> He has done it a few of times Roy, I wouldn't of brought it up if it was a lone incident.



Eh. It doesn't matter. More productivity for the thread.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 17, 2010)




----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 17, 2010)

Corran said:


> He has done it a few of times Roy, I *wouldn't of* brought it up if it was a lone incident.



WOULDN'T HAVE

WOULDN'T HAVE

WOULDN'T HAVE

WOULDN'T HAVE

You like pointing out small things, so stop butchering the English language.

Also, whee! 3DS win! Can't wait! First time I've ever told myself I will buy this WHEN it comes out.


----------



## Memos (Jun 17, 2010)

I'm rewatching the parts of the Sony copnference I missed and this Kevin Butler guy is awesome 

What does he do at Sony?


----------



## Vyse (Jun 17, 2010)

Kusuriuri said:


> I'm rewatching the parts of the Sony copnference I missed and this Kevin Butler guy is awesome
> 
> What does he do at Sony?



He's supposed to be the CEO, but he probably is just a Stand-Up comedian bought by Sony for acting as the face of Sony


----------



## Roy (Jun 17, 2010)

Wiki says he's just an actor.  

)


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 17, 2010)

Yeah, he was in some other commercials a long time ago.


----------



## Vyse (Jun 17, 2010)

i read an interview of the Sony guys and they said they deliberately didn't show Last Guardian, because there are other video game events than E3 and they didn't want to waste all headliners for just one conference.

Last Guardian will most definitely be shown at GamesCom 2010. And I'll be working there this year.


----------



## cha-uzu (Jun 17, 2010)

They all sucked. No NEW mind blowing games. MS had the Konect = Wack, Sony's Move = WACK. Only announced games that were already big games. They are just continuations of the last game.

Metal Gear looked good, as did Deus Ex. Nothing else really impressed me.


----------



## valerian (Jun 17, 2010)

Child of Eden looks pretty interesting 

Edit: When is TGS or any other gaming events?


----------



## Lupin (Jun 17, 2010)




----------



## Memos (Jun 17, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Child of Eden looks pretty interesting
> 
> *Edit: When is TGS or any other gaming events?*



According to Wiki it will be from September 16 to September 19 this year.


----------



## valerian (Jun 17, 2010)

Thanks :33

For those who missed the Konami conference 

[YOUTUBE]nGxYlfpf8f4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 17, 2010)

They should have announced a multiplat Beatmania


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 17, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Thanks :33
> 
> For those who missed the Konami conference
> 
> [YOUTUBE]nGxYlfpf8f4[/YOUTUBE]


It's as funny now as it were yesterday


----------



## killedbydoorknob (Jun 17, 2010)

is E3 over?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 17, 2010)

I just saw some stuff about OnLive (which wasn't mentioned in this thread anywhere that I saw) which was demo'd in e3.

That actually looks more impressive than anything MS, Nintendo, or Sony has shown us.

I mean, I could theoretically play any PS3 game on my computer, laptop, cell phone, old shitty desktop in a basement collecting dust, or anything with the capability of streaming video. It's crazy shit if it worked (which I don't see why it wouldn't; I've had similar ideas for years--all viable with current and past technology).


----------



## The World (Jun 17, 2010)

O wow looks like you install games directly on the 3DS' internal harddrive like PsP.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 17, 2010)

I read that, too. Gonna be expensieves. :taichou


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 17, 2010)

HDD = expensives. :taichou

Nintendo will pass any savings onto the customer.


Meaning we have to pay for them to save money and increase their profit.


----------



## Helix (Jun 17, 2010)

#5 is a big fat 

She needs to be fired.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 17, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> HDD = expensives. :taichou
> 
> Nintendo will pass any savings onto the customer.
> 
> ...




I am glad the 3DS uses carts! Means no loading  (2GIG carts at the start)


----------



## Shirker (Jun 17, 2010)

@Helix and akward E3 moments: Yeah, Olivia's hot and all, but all week, everytime I watched her at E3, you can definately tell she doesn't give a damn about anything that's going on there.

I thought #3 was common sense. Anyone that knows how drives work knows you're not supposed to move the f--king unit the disk is playing in. Seeing the extent of the damage was pretty funny though. Looks like someone placed it on blender blades and spun it.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 17, 2010)

Helix said:


> #5 is a big fat
> 
> She needs to be fired.


----------



## LayZ (Jun 17, 2010)

What about Skittles?


----------



## Shirker (Jun 17, 2010)

Skittles wasn't awkwardly presented, just creepy to some people here for some reason.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 17, 2010)

Helix said:


> #5 is a big fat
> 
> She needs to be fired.



#5...


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 17, 2010)

lol Olivia's "day job"...she probably didn't want to do it but the other G4 girls aren't as popular i guess


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 17, 2010)

Helix said:


> #5 is a big fat
> 
> She needs to be fired.



nah g, shes too hot


----------



## valerian (Jun 17, 2010)

Nothing beats the Konami conference.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 17, 2010)

I don't blame her for not wanting to be there. Over half of it was bullshit. I never played Twisted Metal so i want talk shit about it but from an observers perspective it looks like your typical GTA-esque game only on crack.


----------



## Helix (Jun 17, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> I don't blame her for not wanting to be there. Over half of it was bullshit. I never played Twisted Metal so i want talk shit about it but from an observers perspective it looks like your typical GTA-esque game only on crack.



You missed out on some good games during the PS1 days.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 17, 2010)

Helix said:


> #5 is a big fat
> 
> She needs to be fired.



oh god 5 was embarrassing to watch


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 17, 2010)

Helix said:


> You missed out on some good games during the PS1 days.



I played all  the good games from that era on the N64.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 17, 2010)

Why is that cumdump still employed


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 17, 2010)

Pringer Lagann said:


> Why is that *cumdump* still employed



Answered your own question. 


I assume its because nerds love her. Isn't she like popular as fuck or something? Like more popular now than Morgan Webb?


----------



## LayZ (Jun 17, 2010)

Pringer Lagann said:


> Why is that cumdump still employed


She's G4's most valued *ass*et. :ho


----------



## Helix (Jun 17, 2010)

Olivia is pretty, but ever since E3 she has been pretty... _rude_.


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nHolqpnKDSI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shirker (Jun 17, 2010)

I saw that when it aired. Gosh it was painful to watch. Though the guys playing the game didn't really help matters. You're playing Twisted Metal surrounded by hotties and eating pie! You could atleast have more to say than fragmented sentences.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 17, 2010)

LOL i see why they keep her. Shes pretty class.

"how you like that white girl feeding you pie?"



Shirker said:


> I saw that when it aired. Gosh it was painful to watch. Though the guys playing the game didn't really help matters. You're playing Twisted Metal surrounded by hotties and eating pie! You could atleast have more to say than fragmented sentences.



Its kind of hard to say anything when you've got pie being shoved in your mouth.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 17, 2010)

E3 should be renamed "Nintendo's playground for shitting on Sony and Microsoft conventions". 

It's more accurate.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 17, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> Its kind of hard to say anything when you've got pie being shoved in your mouth.



Heh, noted . Still, they seemed less than willing to respond.


----------



## valerian (Jun 17, 2010)

Fuck Twisted Metal, you're being fed pie by hot chicks.


----------



## The World (Jun 17, 2010)

Pringer Lagann said:


> Why is that cumdump still employed



I would love to cumdump on that dumb cunt.


----------



## Fraust (Jun 17, 2010)

That's her being rude? No that's her trying to prove the point that super geeks are super ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). I don't care if I'm playing KHIII before they even revealed it's in the making, I'm talking to the hot girls around me. Difference in cultures is amazing.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Jun 17, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Fuck Twisted Metal, you're being fed pie by hot chicks.



This is the first Twisted Metal game in almost 10 years FUCK the hot chicks


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 17, 2010)

Fraust said:


> That's her being rude? No that's her trying to prove the point that super geeks are super ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). I don't care if I'm playing KHIII before they even revealed it's in the making, I'm talking to the hot girls around me. Difference in cultures is amazing.



here's a point:

"super geeks are super ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)" should be changed to "this is E3, where video games and Entertainment are the prime reason to come and place interest". 

Hot girls are not everything. In fact I would argue that hot girls are as important as non-hot girls. 

In any case, she's being a bitch, yeah.


----------



## The World (Jun 17, 2010)

What if they had girlfriends? They'd be screwed when they go home.


----------



## Fraust (Jun 17, 2010)

She's not asking to give them a blowjob, she's asking for answers to questions and they're winning what, a game? and some random G4 package?

Chill, I'm answering questions and getting free food. Besides, if they were nice they wouldn't get distracted. Shit, I sometimes play better when I'm talking and playing.


----------



## The World (Jun 17, 2010)

Not me, if I'm distracted  I will have probably died 10 times without even realizing it. 

And then when I do realize I............FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF......... rage.


----------



## Fraust (Jun 18, 2010)

LOL. I love Xbox Live Parties cause I can't play silent. If anything I'd have talked to my opponents at that hands-on to keep me entertained. Storymode games on the other hand.


----------



## The World (Jun 18, 2010)

Anyways G4 is shit, they talk about nothing for extended periods and show the shittiest games with 1 good game mixed in.

Jessica Chobot is hotter anyway.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 18, 2010)

Oh, you mean the girl with the lolipop from GTA IV


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 18, 2010)

Twisted Metal is amazing and so did Infamous 2. Those 2 games were amazing. 

But Nintendo just shat on the entire competition just now. Literally shat on them and it's funny. I was a fan of Nintendo before, not a huge one though, but after this one I'm definately rooting for them more than ever now. I've been pulled in completely.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 18, 2010)

I'm not even a fan of Nintendo really.. but I'm a fan of the 3DS


----------



## Fraust (Jun 18, 2010)

I'm not a fan of Nintendo but they blew my mind. I have a Xbox fanboy friend and a Sony fanboy friend who can't say anything better than "I don't give a shit about Nintendo." like...  I've never owned a Nintendo console, only handhelds, and never got into any of the series they just continued and I can still admit that they raped the competition with hardcore games where the others gave casual games or motion sensor bull besides a handful.

The Sony fanboy says "Sony's technology is the future. Fuck the 3DS".

I need smarter and less stubborn friends.


----------



## Helix (Jun 18, 2010)

Fraust said:


> I'm not a fan of Nintendo but they blew my mind. I have a Xbox fanboy friend and a Sony fanboy friend who can't say anything better than "I don't give a shit about Nintendo." like...  I've never owned a Nintendo console, only handhelds, and never got into any of the series they just continued and I can still admit that they raped the competition with hardcore games where the others gave casual games or motion sensor bull besides a handful.
> 
> The Sony fanboy says "Sony's technology is the future. Fuck the 3DS".
> 
> I need smarter and less stubborn friends.



I'm a Sonyfriend, but I can admit Nintendo easily won E3. All Microsoft and Sony did was jump on the motion control bandwagon. While Nintendo already have their Wii and motion controls, they can focus solely on the software department. Anyways, E3 was a disappointment besides the 3DS. The only thing I was excited about was the news of Steamworks integration on the PSN.

Back to my PC games.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 18, 2010)

Echo% said:


> I'm not even a fan of Nintendo really.. but I'm a fan of the 3DS


This. I'm a fan of 3DS, but never really cared for nintendo, honestly.


----------



## The World (Jun 18, 2010)

Well I have the DSi XL and DS lite so I guess I'm a semi-Nintendo fan. I do love my 360 and PS3 more though. 

Consoles > Handhelds

Unless they make a handheld console.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 18, 2010)

The World said:


> Unless they make a handheld console.



i just pictured one of those  ps1's with built in screen with built in straps hanging around your neck...


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 18, 2010)

i just looked up OnLive, tch, i remember signing up for that like a year ago, and everyone is getting their panty's in a bunch like they just heard about it, people need to lurk more.


----------



## Corran (Jun 18, 2010)

I remember OnLive being a huge deal last year and I've barely heard a peep about it this year.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 18, 2010)

Really good Retrospective of the show


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 18, 2010)

Showing that you dont need to buy the Nav controller for Move, instead you can use your sixaxis controller


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 18, 2010)

OnLive was swept under the rug mostly this year. Because everyone else at E3 is scared. 

Depending on how it works it could be good for the game companies as they won't lose money making consoles.


----------



## Lupin (Jun 18, 2010)

Hmm. They'd make money if it's good. They lose if it isn't.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 18, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> Really good Retrospective of the show



"halo reach and gears 3 looks really awesume!!!!" lol i guess.....dead space 2 attracts me more. Nintendo easily stomped but you can't convince a 360 fanboy of anything.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 18, 2010)

Did Nintendo say what the axis count for the accelerometer and gyroscope is? I want to know if it has six-axis capability.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 18, 2010)

Hopefully TGS will be good this year


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 18, 2010)

what is Rage lol, shit looks so generic from the days of Doom, oh wait, the same makers of Doom are making it, yet it seems to win every award? the fuck? shit looks gay as hell


----------



## Helix (Jun 18, 2010)

Nova said:


> what is Rage lol, shit looks so generic from the days of Doom, oh wait, the same makers of Doom are making it, yet it seems to win every award? the fuck? shit looks gay as hell



Portal 2 domination.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 18, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> "halo reach and gears 3 looks really awesume!!!!" lol i guess.....dead space 2 attracts me more. Nintendo easily stomped but you can't convince a 360 fanboy of anything.



what are you talking about the guys int he vid all said Nintendo won E3


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 18, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> what are you talking about the guys int he vid all said Nintendo won E3



Well one of them did, the other 2 were like "meh, maybe" but nonetheless they gave it credit


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 18, 2010)

Lol, Portal 2 wins best _____ game in three *four* categories, but not best game overall? Wouldn't it make more sense to pick exclusives for the best _____ categories?


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 18, 2010)

Echo% said:


> Lol, Portal 2 wins best _____ game in three categories, but not best game overall? Wouldn't it make more sense to pick exclusives for the best _____ categories?



its ign


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 18, 2010)

Echo% said:


> Lol, Portal 2 wins best _____ game in three *four*categories, but not best game overall? Wouldn't it make more sense to pick exclusives for the best _____ categories?


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 18, 2010)

Facepalm directed at me, or IGN?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 18, 2010)

Echo% said:


> Facepalm directed at me, or IGN?


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 18, 2010)

Well there are some users who seem like they're being just as direct as you were, but really...


----------



## The Boss (Jun 18, 2010)

Echo% said:


> Lol, Portal 2 wins best _____ game in three *four* categories, but not best game overall? Wouldn't it make more sense to pick exclusives for the best _____ categories?



Wait.... waaaaaaaaaaaaat.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 18, 2010)

Echo% said:


> Well there are some users who seem like they're being just as direct as you were, but really...



what                 ?


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 18, 2010)

Echo% said:


> Lol, Portal 2 wins best _____ game in three *four* categories, but not best game overall? Wouldn't it make more sense to pick exclusives for the best _____ categories?



No, not if the exclusives aren't better than Portal 2.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 18, 2010)

People who are so obviously directing their comment in one direction, but then at the last time, direct it in a completely different direction for no apparent reason other than to win an argument, start an argument, or both. 

EDIT: But Mystic Trunks... if Portal 2 had won the Best Overall game, then we could have sort of assumed that it was better than the best console specific games, and then they could have used other games for the best console specific games. Don't you think?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 18, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> No, not if the exclusives aren't better than Portal 2.



But they are.



Echo% said:


> People who are so obviously directing their comment in one direction, but then at the last time, direct it in a completely different direction for no apparent reason other than to win an argument, start an argument, or both.



yeah dude you still arent making any sense in my head


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 18, 2010)

Nova said:


> yeah dude you still arent making any sense in my head



Oh.. well, um.. I thought you were being dumb, but you were being honest, which is > being dumb. 

That's the best I could do


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 18, 2010)

Echo% said:


> EDIT: But Mystic Trunks... if Portal 2 had won the Best Overall game, then we could have sort of assumed that it was better than the best console specific games, and then they could have used other games for the best console specific games. Don't you think?



Nah, games are games to me. Exclusivity shouldn't matter when making decisions.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 18, 2010)

Nova said:


> what is Rage lol, shit looks so generic from the days of Doom, oh wait, the same makers of Doom are making it, yet it seems to win every award? the fuck? shit looks gay as hell



Shit looked boring as fuck too. All you do is drive around typical destroyed cities and blow up fodder? I'll pass. IGN has low standards. 



Echo% said:


> Oh.. well, um.. I thought you were being dumb, but you were being honest, which is > being dumb.
> 
> That's the best I could do



You need to learn how to put your sentences together better.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 18, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> Nah, games are games to me. Exclusivity shouldn't matter when making decisions.



I guess in my mind, lists are supposed to help you make decisions on what to get next or not get next when referring to games that are coming out... so in my opinion, they should have shared the wins a little by giving Portal 2 best game.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 18, 2010)

Nova said:


> what is Rage lol, shit looks so generic from the days of Doom, oh wait, the same makers of Doom are making it, yet it seems to win every award? the fuck? shit looks gay as hell



Metal Gear Rising isn't even on the list? The hell those bitches be smoking.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 19, 2010)




----------



## Memos (Jun 19, 2010)

ExoSkel said:


>





I'm so embaressed for them that it's painful to watch.


----------



## valerian (Jun 19, 2010)

Poor Miyamoto


----------



## Corran (Jun 19, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Metal Gear Rising isn't even on the list? The hell those bitches be smoking.



Probably because it wasn't playable and there was no real demo shown for it, only that trailer. I expect more of Rising from TGS to be honest.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 19, 2010)

Corran said:


> Probably because it wasn't playable and there was no real demo shown for it, only that trailer. I expect more of Rising from TGS to be honest.



Sooo they had a demo of Portals 2?


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Jun 20, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HCEkMGF_ljc&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

One Million Troops.


----------



## Jinibea (Jun 20, 2010)

So I waited till E3 was over, but I'm probably going to regret asking this. 

Anything good from Nintendo?


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 20, 2010)

NINTENDO 3DS.

LEGEND OF ZELDA SKYWARD SWORD.

3D METAL GEAR.

'nuff said.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 20, 2010)

Jinibea said:


> So I waited till E3 was over, but I'm probably going to regret asking this.
> 
> Anything good from Nintendo?



Depends. Are you a fan of Kirby, Donkey Kong Country, Legend of Zelda, Metroid, Kid Icaris, Metal Gear, handheld gaming and tons of nostalgia? If yes, then it's safe to say they owned hard this year.


----------



## Jinibea (Jun 20, 2010)

Ooooh Sounds interesting


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 20, 2010)

It was pretty awesome. I'm personally going to be saving up some dough to purchase:

*Kid Icarus*
*Kingdom Hearts 3D*
*Resident Evil Revelations*
_Donkey Kong 3D_
*Final Fantasy*
_Kirby 3D_
_Naruto Shippuden_
_Sonic_
_Super Mario 3D_
Super Street Fighter IV 3D Edition

The ones in bold are ones I will buy first, the ones in Italics are ones I will eventually own indefinitely, and Super Street Fighter IV in 3D is a maybe.


----------



## Stalin (Jun 20, 2010)

Asside from sequels, there wasn't that spectatcuar titles. In fact, too many of the hottest games were sequels.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 20, 2010)

The Cheat said:


> Asside from sequels, there wasn't that spectatcuar titles. In fact, too many of the hottest games were sequels.


Or spin offs.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 20, 2010)

The Cheat said:


> Asside from sequels, there wasn't that spectatcuar titles. In fact, too many of the hottest games were sequels.



I don't care at all. The series' they span offers a large enjoyment factor for a wide range of different audiences. 

mario, Resident Evil, Sonic, Kirby, Kid Icarus, Final Fantasy, Naruto, Street Fighter, Donkey Kong... I see nothing wrong or unspectacular about these titles having sequels with the best graphics we've ever seen on a handheld, in 3D.


----------



## valerian (Jun 20, 2010)

Kid Icarus 3D
The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D
MGS Snake Eater 3D
Shin Megami Tensei: Persona
Star Fox 3D

I'll definitely be getting those games for the 3DS.


----------



## Corran (Jun 21, 2010)

I kinda wish the new Donkey Kong and Kirby were on 3DS. I feel like I'd play it more if it were on a portable.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 21, 2010)

Pretty much all of the remakes are a buy for me. Zelda skyward sword


----------



## Stalin (Jun 21, 2010)

Echo% said:


> I don't care at all. The series' they span offers a large enjoyment factor for a wide range of different audiences.
> 
> mario, Resident Evil, Sonic, Kirby, Kid Icarus, Final Fantasy, Naruto, Street Fighter, Donkey Kong... I see nothing wrong or unspectacular about these titles having sequels with the best graphics we've ever seen on a handheld, in 3D.



Its not that I don't mind sequels, its just I'd like to see more original titles.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 21, 2010)

Yeah, new projects have really been scarce lately. Not just with Nintendo, but overall as well. And the ones we get are most usually rehashes of existing stuff (Hey look! Another war-time FPS!). Still, it's not hard to see why, seeing as how truly original and new stuff just doesn't get bought, sadly.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 21, 2010)

Corran said:


> I kinda wish the new Donkey Kong and Kirby were on 3DS. I feel like I'd play it more if it were on a portable.


There are new Kirby and Donkey Kong games coming out on the 3DS you know.



The Cheat said:


> Its not that I don't mind sequels, its just I'd like to see more original titles.


I can understand that, but usually originals are once in a long while... so I'm glad they wont be releasing them as soon as the system launches so they can get a better feel for it to be honest. But I see your point.


----------



## Sage (Jun 21, 2010)

E3 was really lame this year. That stupid kid playing with her Kinetic tiger pet at the Microsoft conference just made me laugh my ass off.

I just wanted to walk up to her and explain to her that since she wanted a $100+ virtual pet, a real kitten was put sleep at the shelter for abandoned pets. 

Kinetic is a big step for future technology.... but it still makes everyone look ridiculous.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 21, 2010)

Oh yeah? Well Adidas was made by a NAZI. >_>

I think Kinetics were pretty cool, though I lack the funds and/or drive to actually buy anything related to it.


----------



## Fraust (Jun 21, 2010)

Kinect*

Kinetics is a type of science or physics.


----------



## Cash (Jun 21, 2010)

SolidusSnake said:


> E3 was really lame this year. That stupid kid playing with her Kinetic tiger pet at the Microsoft conference just made me laugh my ass off.
> 
> I just wanted to walk up to her and explain to her that since she wanted a $100+ virtual pet, a real kitten was put sleep at the shelter for abandoned pets.
> 
> Kinetic is a big step for future technology.... but it still makes everyone look ridiculous.



loool i loled so hard. nice one. 

E3 was pretty dull this year, you had innergy which is not a game at all and was a complete borefest. 

Kinetic 
PS Move
Innergy
EA Active 
the new Zelda being all gimmick again with the controls and they couldnt even get it to work smh
Sony with 3D gaming that costs way too much. 100-200$ for the glasses and i have to buy a 3Dtv, smh this E3 was garbage. Too much motion trash and not enough real games.  only good thing was 3DS, strong graphics, great line up of games already and  you can turn the 3D on or off.

did anyone see the wii game "Epic Yarn"? never thought those 2 words would ever come together


----------



## Sage (Jun 21, 2010)

Fraust said:


> Kinect*
> 
> Kinetics is a type of science or physics.



so you're telling me Kinetics (study of motion) has nothing to do with Kinect? 

Interesting... I wonder how Kinect works without science or physics! 



Echo% said:


> Oh yeah? Well Adidas was made by a NAZI. >_>



Well Adidas is now being made by 11 year old slave laborers from China.... so whats your point?


----------



## killedbydoorknob (Jun 21, 2010)

Shirker said:


> Yeah, new projects have really been scarce lately. Not just with Nintendo, but overall as well. And the ones we get are most usually rehashes of existing stuff (Hey look! Another war-time FPS!). Still, it's not hard to see why, seeing as how truly original and new stuff just doesn't get bought, sadly.



what original games that aren't weak have been out in the last year?


----------



## Fraust (Jun 21, 2010)

SolidusSnake said:


> so you're telling me Kinetics (study of motion) has nothing to do with Kinect?
> 
> Interesting... I wonder how Kinect works without science or physics!



Still not what the device is called.



> the new Zelda being all gimmick again with the controls and they couldnt even get it to work smh



That was just on stage. Apparently the hands-on people said it worked great.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 21, 2010)

SolidusSnake said:


> Well Adidas is now being made by 11 year old slave laborers from China.... so whats your point?


----------



## Awesome (Jun 21, 2010)

Zelda was said to work perfectly, there was just interference... 

I like FPS that don't involve some big faction vs another. Half Life and Deus Ex is a good example of this. Sadly, there weren't any this year.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 21, 2010)

I want to see a videogame where, as the main character, you do outlandish things that are off the wall like in Bayonetta, but in a more serious, less "lets be retardedly sexual and fetishlike ". Like a serious game with a lot of style, and action and... shit, I'm describing DMC .

We need a new DMC, with a new main character. Dante is awesome but his time is out, and Nero has no fucking personality.


----------



## Fraust (Jun 21, 2010)

Echo% said:


> I want to see a videogame where, as the main character, you do outlandish things that are off the wall like in Bayonetta, but in a more serious, less "lets be retardedly sexual and fetishlike ". Like a serious game with a lot of style, and action and... shit, I'm describing DMC .
> 
> We need a new DMC, with a new main character. Dante is awesome but his time is out, and Nero has no fucking personality.



Final Fantasy Versus XIII. 'Nuff said.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 21, 2010)

The original Goldeneye was fantastic, but the the new one just looks dated.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 21, 2010)

Is the gameplay supposed to be that drastically different?


----------



## Awesome (Jun 21, 2010)

It won't feel right without a N64 controller.


----------



## Eki (Jun 22, 2010)

Lol looks like the same Graphics just on a handheld


----------



## Gnome (Jun 22, 2010)

EkibyoGami said:


> Lol looks like the same Graphics just on a handheld



Goldeneye? it's for the Wii


----------



## Eki (Jun 22, 2010)

I thought they made it for the ds too? O.o


----------



## dream (Jun 22, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> The original Goldeneye was fantastic, but the the new one just looks dated.



The original is dated as well...so I really don't know what you are trying to say with this post.


----------



## Eki (Jun 22, 2010)

I think I get it...........no I dont.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 22, 2010)

Perpetual Fail said:


> The original is dated as well...so I really don't know what you are trying to say with this post.



This is a new game, you know which is suppose to have up to date graphics and gameplay, not n64 mechanics.

The original is a game for the N64, this is a game for the wii, what's not to understand?


----------



## Eki (Jun 22, 2010)

thhat the wii graphics are horrible?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 22, 2010)

Mario Galaxy looks great, watcha talkin bout, it can look good when the developers try.

They aren't PS3 level, but it can do better then N64.


----------



## killedbydoorknob (Jun 22, 2010)

Fraust said:


> Final Fantasy Versus XIII. 'Nuff said.



I bet that game is going to be limited as fuck. The only time you'll see stuff like that is in cutscenes. I bet the story will be cliche too since Square has been out of ideas for FF since 2001.


----------



## Fraust (Jun 22, 2010)

killedbydoorknob said:


> I bet that game is going to be limited as fuck. The only time you'll see stuff like that is in cutscenes. I bet the story will be cliche too since Square has been out of ideas for FF since 2001.



Don't doubt the greatest game not out yet. 

Modern Mafia vs. Last Traditional Kingdom. Shit's gonna be off the heezy.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 22, 2010)

Fraust said:


> Don't doubt the greatest game not out yet.
> 
> Modern Mafia vs. Last Traditional Kingdom. Shit's gonna be off the heezy.



My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 22, 2010)

this seems pretty accurate.


----------



## Prince Leon (Jun 22, 2010)

Echo% said:


> this seems pretty accurate.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 22, 2010)

This may sound random... but god I sure am annoyed at who the protagonist is of FFXIII, it's the most unoriginal shit... *sigh*


----------



## killedbydoorknob (Jun 22, 2010)

Echo% said:


> This may sound random... but god I sure am annoyed at who the protagonist is of FFXIII, it's the most unoriginal shit... *sigh*



He looks like sasuke. But japs haven't been original in years. I think they've ran out of all the creativity they're gonna get.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 22, 2010)

killedbydoorknob said:


> He looks like sasuke. But japs haven't been original in years. I think they've ran out of all the creativity they're gonna get.



Not Versus... the regular XIII. The female fucking Cloud, whose name is LIGHTNING.


----------



## Fraust (Jun 22, 2010)

Echo% said:


> Not Versus... the regular XIII. The female fucking Cloud, whose name is LIGHTNING.



THANK GOD!

I was gonna post this:

"I hope you didn't make a typo and mean FF*v*XIII.  'Cause I agree that a female Cloud is lame as well."

Eerie that you said the same thing.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 22, 2010)

Well, the character for VS I actually like his design so much as I've seen, we don't know enough about his personality yet... but "Lightning"... so fucking


----------



## Awesome (Jun 22, 2010)

Lighting is lame. Her sister isn't though


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 22, 2010)

Is she a hawt betch?


----------



## Awesome (Jun 22, 2010)

Loli comes to mind. She looks 13 when she is supposed to be my age.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Jun 23, 2010)

Echo% said:


> This may sound random... but god I sure am annoyed at who the protagonist is of FFXIII, it's the most unoriginal shit... *sigh*


WTF are you on? Lightning has alot more hidden depths then you think if you think Cloud Clone when you play her. I mean sure her design was a female Cloud but I blame the FFVII Fanboys for that. 



Itachi^ said:


> Loli comes to mind. She looks 13 when she is supposed to be my age.



 the hell? she looks 16-17 not 13 unless your thinking of Oerba Dia Vanille:

Serah Farron, Lightning's Sister:


----------



## The World (Jun 23, 2010)

Vanille looks older than Serah but only by about 2 years or so. 

You better hope you don't pick up underage girls with that kind of judgement.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 23, 2010)

Vanilla looks like a woman, Serah looks like a teenager.


----------



## Fraust (Jun 23, 2010)

Lol, I don't know where you live Nindo. If Serah was in my neighborhood everyone would think she wasn't even a teen yet by  picture. Vanille has a slimmer face making her look much older at at least 19 for what I'm used to seeing here.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Jun 23, 2010)

The World said:


> Vanille looks older than Serah but only by about 2 years or so.
> 
> You better hope you don't pick up underage girls with that kind of judgement.



Oh hell no, I think Fang is the hottest of them all! I'm just calling BS on this whole Serah looking like a loli thing.



Fraust said:


> Lol, I don't know where you live Nindo. If Serah was in my neighborhood everyone would think she wasn't even a teen yet by  picture. Vanille has a slimmer face making her look much older at at least 19 for what I'm used to seeing here.



Your Neighborhood must be blind then as Vanille looks to be 15-17 (She looks to be around the same age as Hope) and Serah looks 18-19 I mean come on as if the way the characters acted doesn't make it clear enough (Also Vanille's face has a lot more baby fat on it then you make her seem, Serah's on the other hand is a lot sharper indicating shes of maturity. Am I the only one who actually paid attention in Art class? )

Anyway I think if we're going to continue this it should be in the FFXIII thread


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 23, 2010)

[in my opinion she looks about thirteen, fourteen]

Nintendo owned Sony and Microsoft at E3 this year.


----------



## The World (Jun 23, 2010)

lol I love how he's debating baby fat on a CGI character.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 23, 2010)

They are white and not Japanese, that's my biggest problem with them. :taichou Coulda been hotter.


----------



## The World (Jun 23, 2010)

Alot of Japanese girls are so fair skin you might as well call them white..........with upside down eyes.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 23, 2010)

That's a different kind of white. 

Plus, they still got sexy eyes and hair. But no tits.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 23, 2010)

The World said:


> Alot of Japanese girls are so fair skin you might as well call them white..........with upside down eyes.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 23, 2010)

The World said:


> Alot of Japanese girls are so fair skin you might as well call them white..........with upside down eyes.



That's racist.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 23, 2010)

you're racist


----------



## valerian (Jun 23, 2010)

The Boss said:


> That's racist.



UAN MIRRION TROOPS


----------



## The World (Jun 23, 2010)

The Boss said:


> That's racist.



Your face is racist.


----------



## Rick (Jun 23, 2010)

*Where can I watch E3?*

Now that it is over where can I watch the whole thing?


----------



## Awesome (Jun 23, 2010)




----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 23, 2010)

watch it in my house dawg


----------



## Roy (Jun 23, 2010)

YouTube still has them.


----------



## Specter Von Baren (Jun 23, 2010)

It doesn't have everything but you'll get some parts and a video about a hotel that just might just be worse than Room 1408.


----------



## Lupin (Jun 23, 2010)

I watched certain parts of mine on Youtube. I think Machinma or whatever has parts of them uploaded.


----------



## Lupin (Jun 24, 2010)

Your mum is-

nevermind.


----------

